# MA, CT, RI Southern New England 2010-2011



## plowmaster07

With 135 pages in last years thread, we need to start fresh with a new one I believe. How's everybody's summer going? Getting those snow contracts signed yet?? 

What are your thoughts on this winter approaching?


----------



## JCPM

If I sent conctracts out now they would just get lost in the shuffle. No ones thinking snow around here until october.


----------



## plowmaster07

JCPM;1054122 said:


> If I sent conctracts out now they would just get lost in the shuffle. No ones thinking snow around here until october.


Yeah good point. Don't want to do it to early. I was talking to a company that I have a landscape contract with, and they want numbers for doing their snow removal. The sooner the better he said. sweet. lol


----------



## fisher guy

mines going well i got me a new lightbar and im trying to figure out who im going to work for in the winter....its a toss up between two plow site members.


----------



## JCPM

Winter just has me thinking about the ball joints I have to replace on my 05 f350 dump truck which only has 38k miles on it.


----------



## fisher guy

tell me about it new balljoints are going in mine after i get back from maine along with a whole new front end ball joints, wheel bearing, rebuld the hubs and the tranfer case....this aint gonna be fun


----------



## FISHERBOY

I need a new oil pan in my dump, and new winter tires & a few minor odds and ends


----------



## plowmaster07

fisher guy;1054227 said:


> mines going well i got me a new lightbar and im trying to figure out who im going to work for in the winter....its a toss up between two plow site members.


Ahh. What are the pro's and con's?


----------



## plowmaster07

JCPM;1054243 said:


> Winter just has me thinking about the ball joints I have to replace on my 05 f350 dump truck which only has 38k miles on it.


Yikes! Do they have grease fittings on them? Yeah, come to think of it... I need to rebuild the plow pump, give it a quick coat of paint, pick up a set of tire chains, that's about what I need to do. Not including what I want to do though. lol


----------



## JCPM

I'm hoping I'm gonna get another season out of my spreader too


----------



## plowmaster07

JCPM;1054306 said:


> I'm hoping I'm gonna get another season out of my spreader too


How old's the spreader?


----------



## JCPM

Only has 5 seasons on it but its mild steel and I run a lot of straight salt through it. It almost needs to be painted twice a year no matter how much I wash it. Ill probably go throught the whole thing this Fall.


----------



## plowmaster07

JCPM;1054434 said:


> Only has 5 seasons on it but its mild steel and I run a lot of straight salt through it. It almost needs to be painted twice a year no matter how much I wash it. Ill probably go throught the whole thing this Fall.


Got ya. Next one going to be stainless?


----------



## JCPM

Who knows. I like the idea of going to an electric poly unit but don't know too much about them. Everythings so expensive these days.


----------



## plowmaster07

JCPM;1054631 said:


> Who knows. I like the idea of going to an electric poly unit but don't know too much about them. Everythings so expensive these days.


I haven't done too much looking around in the spreader market. But I've heard that the electric ones work good, if you have enough battery power reserve/ a strong alternator.


----------



## mansf123

i dont know about everyone else but summer is flying by..... starting to think about snow.


----------



## Santry426

Crazy rain in march and bone dry summer....Wonder what mother nature has up her sleeve this winter


----------



## plowmaster07

Santry426;1058397 said:


> Crazy rain in march and bone dry summer....Wonder what mother nature has up her sleeve this winter


Yeah it does make ya wonder sometimes... Lawns and everything are slowing way down. (Thank you customers that have irrigation! Your lawn & landscaper appreciate it very much! lol)

It almost makes ya think we may have a heavy winter... but I dunno. Time will tell. I'm looking forward to when accuweather.com announces their winter storm predictions, same with The farmers almanac.


----------



## merrimacmill

Starting with snow contracts now, I'm really looking forward to this winter. We have added a good amount of equipment and I'm going after a bit more of a diverse portfolio this year. So far, I've retained everything from last year as well. 

Anyone have any insight to how our winter will be?


----------



## fisher guy

i heard we'll get hammered since its been a such hot dry winter but we shall see


----------



## mansf123

I think this could be a big winter for us. This summer has been very hot and dry so somthing is going to happen..... lets hope alot of snow


----------



## quigleysiding

I hope we have a good winter because summer sucked this year.:crying::yow!:


----------



## Santry426

Summer sucked this year????? Been one of the best I can remember ! ! ! Perfect weather for most of it


----------



## quigleysiding

Santry426;1062671 said:


> Summer sucked this year????? Been one of the best I can remember ! ! ! Perfect weather for most of it


 The weather was great. The roofing and siding business sucked.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Still available for work.... PM me.


----------



## quigleysiding

So what do you guys think about this hurricane Earl thing? You think there's any chance we will get hit?


----------



## mansf123

I dont see it hitting us but maybe we will see some tropical storm force stuff.


----------



## BigLou80

quigleysiding;1062773 said:


> The weather was great. The roofing and siding business sucked.


The weather most certainly sucked for roofing. To f'ing hot


----------



## MileHigh

Farmington, CT
Braintree, MA
Burlington, MA
Chestnut Hill, MA
Manchester, NH
Staten Island, NY

I've got specs on a bid needed by the 15th for B&N bookstores in above listed cities...have four in Jersey as well. Let me know if any of you are interested.

It's through a National...per push, salt/sand, walks.


----------



## lawn king

The b&n in braintree is a tough lot, i know it by heart , my wife & i are big readers & always in the bookstore! All you can do during a storm is a loop around the lot and out, no place to relocate piles. The lots not that big, but plowing it during business hours is a joke. You can make some good $$$ if you can get the national to spring for site removal? If its the national we all hate, good luck with that!


----------



## mansf123

I cant believe it but its almost that time to start getting the plows out and serviced. Still feels like i just put the plows away.... time flys when your having fun i guess


----------



## MileHigh

Guys it's not USM....LOL..


----------



## JTK324

I do dont know about you guys, but the weather has turned this cool air is great i hope that we can get cool enough to snow by thanksgiving


----------



## mansf123

This week has been the first time i needed my sweatshirt in the morning. Fall has arrived!!


----------



## ddb maine

hitting 40s at night. Dropped off my incentives to current customers to try and expand a bit. See how that goes. Time to get the plow out and get these wings built. And to pull the weeds from the sand pile... 

fall has definitely arrived


----------



## 02powerstroke

so should I put another truck on for the town? think its worth it?


----------



## SnowPro93

02powerstroke;1074047 said:


> so should I put another truck on for the town? think its worth it?


If you made solid money with one truck and got quality hours all season I'd say go for it.

Guys its been perfect weather the last couple weeks very cool in the mornings. I was up in Vermont yesterday about 40 miles from the Canadian border and there about a week or so away from peak foliage color. Seemed a little early to me but it might lead to an early winter!


----------



## JTK324

Okay so the ice cream business has completly died out in the last week, I am starting to get that snow plowing itch i dont know what it is but I need to go uncover the plow just to make me feel better lol


----------



## Powastroka

Great fall day today! Not even any sun here in southern MA. Just added some more disco lights to my truck. Head gear goes on Nov. 1st!!!


----------



## mansf123

its time to start changing fluids,painting the plows and getting the trucks looked over . i consider anytime after nov 1st fair game for snow.


----------



## Snow-Con

Trying to decide if I want to bother this year. Things were so bad last year a couple of times the guy I sub for had me out plowing rain. And it's really hard to keep that on the blade.


----------



## BPK63

If we get as much snow as we had rain this summer it will be hard to keep up with. Problem is you never know what the winter is going to be like.


----------



## mycirus

We have a noreaster coming this weekend. News 7 said something interesting. He said I wonder if this will be our winter pattern with a storm every weekend. God I hope so.


----------



## plowmaster07

mycirus;1087654 said:


> We have a noreaster coming this weekend. News 7 said something interesting. He said I wonder if this will be our winter pattern with a storm every weekend. God I hope so.


I would love that. :yow!: Well, quite frankly I would love snow at anytime between November 1st and april 1st.


----------



## mansf123

would not be shocked if we got something before or right after thanksgiving this year.


----------



## vmj

their say it will be a bad winter.... all thirty three miners came up and saw their shadow, so it will be bad... Thats a good thing!!

Great to see everything went well fro them...... god bless


----------



## plowmaster07

vmj;1088122 said:


> their say it will be a bad winter.... all thirty three miners came up and saw their shadow, so it will be bad... Thats a good thing!!
> 
> Great to see everything went well fro them...... god bless


Absolutely! I was amazed to see how well it went and to see everyone come up alive. Somebody was watching out for them up there.


----------



## vmj

And thirty five times plus for for cappsul to go up and down with no problems other then changing a couple of rollers...... Ther was ALOT of praying!!!!!!


----------



## southshoreplow

Just heard it is snowing in mountains of New Hampshire


----------



## Luther

This morning on the news they were showing Vermont getting 4" of the wet & heavy.....16" in the higher elevations!!

That would be a nightmare for this area right now!!!


----------



## plowmaster07

*First one?*

Hey there gang... So the question is here yet again. When do you think the first snowfall of the year will be?? That will be wide spread in the New England area. (not the little bit the mountains got recently).

I'm going to guess by November 8, 2010


----------



## WingPlow

the 3rd week of Nov we'll have snow....enough to plow


----------



## quigleysiding

Thanksgiving morning 4.00 am


----------



## mansf123

Im feeling somekind of snow in noovember. Im 90% ready to go, just a few welds on one of my plows and change the fluids then im good to go.


----------



## mycirus

December 10th


----------



## redsoxfan

december 23rd


----------



## ss502gmc

November 21= Dusting
December 3 = Plowable


----------



## JTK324

So all this guessing is good but what do we get for being the closest to the actual date and my prediciction is
11/248/10 dusting
12/8/10 enough to plow
come on we are in new england you know that we are going to get a ball buster to start the season just to get us all excitied


----------



## JTK324

11/24/10* correction


----------



## wildbroncobilly

11/21/10 hopefully earlier


----------



## 06HD BOSS

JTK324;1092413 said:


> So all this guessing is good but what do we get for being the closest to the actual date and my prediciction is
> 11/248/10 dusting
> 12/8/10 enough to plow
> come on we are in new england you know that we are going to get a ball buster to start the season just to get us all excitied


I can deal with this prediction. Anything sooner ill be in trouble, got the leaf box on until the 2nd week of Dec.


----------



## backupbuddy

*snow?*

hey anybody from dedham see snow this morning a buddy of mine said that it snowed just wondering if he was bsing me.


----------



## Powastroka

I know that northern MA got some lake affect this morning. Not to shabby for the end of October!!!


----------



## 97S104x4

I cant wait for the snow to start flying!! 

my predictions first snow 11/26/10

im putting the pump on this weekend, and then only a couple things to button up and ill be ready to go


----------



## G.McNeill&Son

*spreaders*

Wow only 5 years. We have got 13years on 1 and 9years on the other. There both Air Flo and not SS. We threw about 110 yard last season. I must say though they look good freshly painted but have been on there last leg 2 years ago


----------



## Santry426

Was a cold one today!


----------



## GSullivan

I'm going to change the fluid in my plow pump this weekend and pick up 2 new blade guides and I should be ready to go.It was MIGHTY cold this morning down here on the Cape!Any predictions as to what we might get down here as far as snow fall?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Santry426;1105037 said:


> Was a cold one today!


Yup Yup. Had frost on the truck this morning


----------



## StonewallFarms

Id ideally like it first week in Dec. but i'll go on record for 12/13/10 as our first plowable event.. 6"-10" in the worcester area..


----------



## mansf123

So who would be ready to go if it snowed tomorrow? I know im not. I saw three parking lots already staked today and it made me realize how close we are to snow. I hope to be 100% ready by the 15th of the month.


----------



## GSullivan

Didn't we get storms the last couple of years in late November?I seem to remember a pretty decent sized one a few years back.


----------



## mxjake387

Mansf123, im nowhere near ready for this season, still going through finances for buying a new truck this year lol, Hopefully will have it by mid next week.


----------



## timmy1

I'm ready to go, using spreader to spread limestone lately.


----------



## Santry426

I'm good to go!


----------



## quigleysiding

Just did the front end work on both the trucks. Now to get the spreaders loosened up and ready


----------



## ss502gmc

I finally finished painting the plow and putting it all back together. Now I just have to bolt the cutting edge on in the morning and im good to go!! Definitely need some more accounts though, plowing for the town last year screwed me out of alot of customers which was a mistake.


----------



## amscapes03

December 6th - 4"


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Originally this week was forecasted to be nice and around 60* everyday. Now 42* and rain/snow for tomorrow. Ch30 says minor accum possible.


----------



## KartAnimal29

06HD BOSS;1108075 said:


> Originally this week was forecasted to be nice and around 60* everyday. Now 42* and rain/snow for tomorrow. Ch30 says minor accum possible.


Just seen this on channel 3. They said up to 2in. in the northwest hills changing to rain.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

KartAnimal29;1108104 said:


> Just seen this on channel 3. They said up to 2in. in the northwest hills changing to rain.


Id like to see snow falling, but not sticking. Im not ready yet! Still building a cab for my tractor and gotta wire up the sander after the leaf box comes off


----------



## plowmaster07

06HD BOSS;1108254 said:


> Id like to see snow falling, but not sticking. Im not ready yet! Still building a cab for my tractor and gotta wire up the sander after the leaf box comes off


Yep agreed. I'm still in landscaping mode. But I pulled the plow out so I can hook up if I need to. Only place I'd have to do is a parking lot in town. But whatever, I'm ready for it.


----------



## tls22

Hey guys...hope you have a great winter. Being that your close enough....im selling my plow for anyone that is looking

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1108392#post1108392


----------



## timmy1

Our weather report says 1-2" tonight.


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like rain possibly changing to a little snow if temps get cold enough. Luckily doesnt seem like anything should stick, still not even close to ready for snow yet. Need another few weeks.


----------



## timmy1

I'm ready if it does. You're right though, probably will just stick to the grass.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Ya I still have about 25 more leaf jobs to do before the snow starts to fall.


----------



## mansf123

I would be happy if it snowed just after thanksgiving. I would find it pretty funny if we wake up to a few inches. ill think most companies would be screwed. I know i wont be ready until next weekend.


----------



## mansf123

My buddy who works for masshighway just told me he is on call tonight......hmmm i also heard it was snowing close to the coast now.


----------



## timmy1

Yup...When you least expect it


----------



## advl66

ive heard we were suppose to get some snow,hope we get some just to see it. it would be nice to get a push.im ready,but i dont see it happening.too soon


----------



## ss502gmc

It was sleeting here in southeastern mass for a couple hours and now just cold rain and 37 degrees.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Snow , Sleet and High Wind right now in Central CT. Just got to love New England


----------



## plowmaster07

Snow, High wind, little sleet mixed in... About 1/2 inch on my truck. I'm okay with that


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Light dusting sticking to the grass here in Plymouth this morning bring it on I'm ready!


----------



## southshoreplow

Snow on the windshield this morning!!!!!


----------



## timmy1

Plowed off 1.5" at 3 jobs this am...


----------



## FordFisherman

timmy1;1108981 said:


> Plowed off 1.5" at 3 jobs this am...


Nice!!! Early Christmas bonus Got about 1/2" here.


----------



## backupbuddy

got a dusting here on the grass and vehicles. hopefully this is a sign of things to come


----------



## GSullivan

It was a snow/sleet/rain mix this morning over here in Falmouth.I'm 100% ready to go!!!


----------



## fisher guy

timmy1;1108981 said:


> Plowed off 1.5" at 3 jobs this am...


wow got any pics all we got up here in ipswich is rain


----------



## fordpsd

timmy1;1108981 said:


> Plowed off 1.5" at 3 jobs this am...


Timmy where are you from in RI?

Just a little dusting earlier this morning in the cranston area enough to stick on the grass and the truck but now its pretty much all gone.


----------



## CTPlowman

SE CT in the Groton Area 3-4 inches of sloppy stuff early christmas bonus and money for my cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abbe

damn Groton got lucky


----------



## chrisby316

ct plowman seems to be a chronic over measure. take what is said and cut by at least half


----------



## jt5019

We had about a inch or two of slush on the pavement in Middletown. I didn't see anybody out plowing except for a few city trucks on the hills.


----------



## timmy1

fordpsd;1109059 said:


> Timmy where are you from in RI?
> 
> Just a little dusting earlier this morning in the cranston area enough to stick on the grass and the truck but now its pretty much all gone.


Foster, Plow woke me up scraping the blade down Rt102 at 4:30AM.

No pics Fisher Guy. Figured everyone had the same as here and it was no big deal.

We always get more up here in the hills.


----------



## KartAnimal29

chrisby316;1109119 said:


> ct plowman seems to be a chronic over measure. take what is said and cut by at least half


The noon weather said the most anyone got in the state was 2in. and that was up in Staffordville


----------



## WingPlow

you southeastern guys got lucky

all we got up in the hills was a little sleet and ice on the trees

dont worry though....we'll change that before long


----------



## backupbuddy

timmy1;1109167 said:


> Foster, Plow woke me up scraping the blade down Rt102 at 4:30AM.
> 
> No pics Fisher Guy. Figured everyone had the same as here and it was no big deal.
> 
> We always get more up here in the hills.


Timmy I don't know how long you've been living there but do you remember Salty Brian"s school cancellations? "No School Foster Gloucester" it sounded like his voice rose when he would say it. It's funny how just a word can bring back cool memories.


----------



## quigleysiding

backupbuddy;1110043 said:


> Timmy I don't know how long you've been living there but do you remember Salty Brian"s school cancellations? "No School Foster Gloucester" it sounded like his voice rose when he would say it. It's funny how just a word can bring back cool memories.


They always had school off.:laughing:


----------



## backupbuddy

quigleysiding;1110470 said:


> They always had school off.:laughing:


  LOL!!!!


----------



## fordpsd

quigleysiding;1110470 said:


> They always had school off.:laughing:


That's for sure. I always hated it when i was younger and Foster schools always got cancelled and i had to go to school. Wanted to move there just to get the snow days off.


----------



## abbe

fordpsd;1110728 said:


> That's for sure. I always hated it when i was younger and Foster schools always got cancelled and i had to go to school. Wanted to move there just to get the snow days off.


get off plowsite and go study for sociology


----------



## mansf123

Some long range forecasts are hinting at some snow around thanksgiving. Channel 7 is also saying arctic air will start to invade the us the end of next week.


----------



## darryl g

It was a surprise to have a minor accumulation already. It usually not until around Thanksgiving that we get our first one. I'd love to get in a pattern of those little clippers that roll in every 3 or 4 days and drop 3 or 4 light fluffy inches. Been a while since we've had a winter like that. A 20 incher like we had mid december last year would be a nice start 

I think I'm all set but considering getting a second single stage snow blower, a light bar rather than just the magnetic strobe and been looking at my tires a lot, lol. There's still too much tread on them for me to justify pulling them off...guess I can always throw my chains on if we get a deep slushy one. I guess I need to touch base with plowing buddies and make sure we're still backup for eachother too. Oh yeah, and make room in the garage for sand and salt. But if it snowed tomorrow I'd be ready to go.


----------



## fordpsd

To warm out there today for the middle of November. But it was nice to not be freezing while doing clean-ups.


----------



## JTK324

I dont know about you guys but i am getting itchy, Ford psd where are you from in ri


----------



## fordpsd

JTK324;1116502 said:


> I dont know about you guys but i am getting itchy, Ford psd where are you from in ri


Im located right in Cranston.


----------



## JTK324

Yea no **** me to


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;1113660 said:


> Some long range forecasts are hinting at some snow around thanksgiving. Channel 7 is also saying arctic air will start to invade the us the end of next week.


Yeah accuweather.com is saying similar. We'll have to keep our eyes peeled.  First trip out with leftovers for meals. :redbounce


----------



## JTK324

Well guys the good news is that the INFAMOUS 540 line is being predicted to be around the new England area the week or so after thanksgiving after talking with a few guys that are much older and wiser than me and have been plowing alot long there predicting 6-8 inch storm with in 10 days after thanksgiving


----------



## fordpsd

Lets hope they are right.


----------



## fordpsd

JTK where abouts in Cranston are you from?


----------



## mansf123

Something might be brewing for good old turkey day. If the cold air drops down in time we could be pushing some snow.


----------



## southshoreplow

mansf123;1119747 said:


> Something might be brewing for good old turkey day. If the cold air drops down in time we could be pushing some snow.


 Let's hope so !!!


----------



## JTK324

Ford PSD : I am originally from the western side but i just moved down to a place off of park ave


----------



## JTK324

*THIS JUST IN FROM ACCUWEATHER.COM THIS JUST INN*
Northeast and Great Lakes (ME, VT, NH, MA, CT, RI, NY, PA, NJ, MD, DE, VA, WV, KY, OH, IN, MI)

We have severe trouble spots for travel during the Monday to Wednesday time frame. First, the concern this morning is that severe storms could develop across parts of Indiana, Ohio and Kentucky Wednesday. If the storm moves into the Great Lakes as we are predicting, the Ohio Valley will be in an area where severe storms could develop with the potential for damaging winds and tornadoes.

The next area of concern will stretch from New York into Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine. Cold air could hold tight Wednesday into Thanksgiving resulting in a six-hour period of ice and snow before a change to rain occurs. If the precipitation falls as ice and snow, it would impact interstates 90, 87, 81, 91 and 93 during that time period.

Thanksgiving and beyond, the cold air will rush across the Great Lakes and Northeast and we could have the first significant outbreak of lake-effect snow from western New York into Michigan and Ohio. Folks traveling along I-90, I-80 and the PA Turnpike should be prepared for lake-effect snow Friday and Saturday.


----------



## justme-

FWIW Accuweather is in name alone a misnomer- they have been the least accurate of all forecasting bureaus for the past several years, at least for MA.
Noone else around here is anything but cold and rain with a slight chance for mixing.

If you're looking for accuracy in MA weather for the big storms Todd Gross records a forecast and is right 99% of the time. Unfortunately he only does the major storms since he's unaffiliated with major networks now.


----------



## FordFisherman

I agree, Accuweather is just a weather -hype website. They have been advertising "the coldest air of the season " and "storms in the long range forecast" blah blah blah. It gets people on their website. I'll believe it when I see it this season...I don't like the pattern thats setting up.


----------



## plowmaster07

FordFisherman;1123584 said:


> I agree, Accuweather is just a weather -hype website. They have been advertising "the coldest air of the season " and "storms in the long range forecast" blah blah blah. It gets people on their website. I'll believe it when I see it this season...I don't like the pattern thats setting up.


Yeah the temperatures are still higher than I'd prefer to see at this time of year. But if that means I can still do pruning's and stuff like that, then I'm okay with it. The one good thing, is that December 21st. is the official start to winter. So any snow previous to that, we're "lucky".


----------



## lawn king

I need 10 days in december to wrap up the lawn season, anytime after 12 10 thank you!


----------



## plowmaster07

lawn king;1124196 said:


> I need 10 days in december to wrap up the lawn season, anytime after 12 10 thank you!


I agree! I need until at least the first before it can even think about snowing. ussmileyflag


----------



## FordFisherman

Long range not showing much promise either. Not usually pessimistic, but La Nina and the southwest ridge are working against any real cold establishing itself in SNE. Storms want to go west into the G. Lakes.:angry: Good thing is its early in the season, but this is a bad set-up.


----------



## tls22

Happy thanksgiving sne


----------



## backupbuddy

tls22;1126566 said:


> Happy thanksgiving sne


U-2 ate way to much as usual. now time for


----------



## tls22

backupbuddy;1126967 said:


> U-2 ate way to much as usual. now time for


same.....next to the fire and watching the games


----------



## mansf123

Keep an eye on the 5th of december.....


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;1127033 said:


> Keep an eye on the 5th of december.....


So you're giving me the hint that I need to finish up my clean ups like.... NOW? lol


----------



## mansf123

yeah lol. Im in the same boat as you plowmater. I would like to have all my fall work done by next wednesday. Then its just a waiting game.....


----------



## Luppy

Not into the landscape work and the plow/Jeep are ready so I'm doin the snow dance now but don't
think we'll see much in the way of a plowable event in my neck of the woods until 12/20 or later.


----------



## Santry426

Hopefully it come's soon my truck is taking a beating waiting for the white stuff !


----------



## wolfmobile8

Santry426;1128343 said:


> Hopefully it come's soon my truck is taking a beating waiting for the white stuff !


nice duramax


----------



## KartAnimal29

CTPT is airing on show on the Blizzard of 78 ????


----------



## mulcahy mowing

So is the 5th of dec our best shot for a good storm? I hope so, I need the time my plow pump is ripped apart on my work bench as we speak..:realmad: 

Anyone been to the new dejana store in smithfeild? they are opening a new retail store there. word is they will be selling fluid film aslo:redbounce


----------



## mansf123

i am going out on a limb and saying next sunday/ monday we will get some plowable snow. Looking at some long range forescasts im more confident today that we will get some snow. doesnt look huge but that could easily change. ITS TIMEprsport


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;1129036 said:


> i am going out on a limb and saying next sunday/ monday we will get some plowable snow. Looking at some long range forescasts im more confident today that we will get some snow. doesnt look huge but that could easily change. ITS TIMEprsport


Yep I think it will be on Sunday we get a plowable amount. Not looking for much, but one trip out would be nice. 

The "I have to do what before it snows?!" list is running through my head right now. haha!


----------



## 02powerstroke

plowmaster07;1129540 said:


> Yep I think it will be on Sunday we get a plowable amount. Not looking for much, but one trip out would be nice.
> 
> The "I have to do what before it snows?!" list is running through my head right now. haha!


where are you guys getting this from I see nothing on any weather sites or the news


----------



## BPK63

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/34891/winter-2011-heavier-snow-for-c.asp


----------



## mansf123

give it another day or so and you will be seeing snowflakes showing up on the 7 day forecasts. be patient lol


----------



## plowmaster07

02powerstroke;1130921 said:


> where are you guys getting this from I see nothing on any weather sites or the news


Well, when I first saw it, it was on accuweather's extended forecast. But that's changed. So I'm going to focus on getting my drive shaft fixed and work wrapped up... The weather will be what it'll be.


----------



## mycirus

Pete on ch 7 is throwing out some strong hints but he doesnt want to commit. But he keeps saying that well thats next week...I think its brewing.


----------



## Grumpydave

Albany NY weather is calling for 1-2" of rain in the next 36-72 hrs. I'd just like to see temps cold enough to get the ground firmed up before I drop a plow. Have the Best Day You Can


----------



## 02powerstroke

still to warm


----------



## fisher guy

i want snow!!!!


----------



## johnscram

Snow in the forecast for monday! Finally!


----------



## quigleysiding

I hope some comes my way,


----------



## 97S104x4

quigleysiding;1131476 said:


> I hope some comes my way,


+1, fresh pump rebuild, painted the plow, i got my tires coming this week, now all i need it to do is snow!! payup


----------



## Santry426

johnscram;1131465 said:


> Snow in the forecast for monday! Finally!


 Sunny with highs in the mid 30's for monday? Whatchu smoking?


----------



## 02powerstroke

Santry426;1131777 said:


> Sunny with highs in the mid 30's for monday? Whatchu smoking?


glad I'm not the only one wondering what the hell there talking about....


----------



## Grumpydave

National Weather service has me in a flood watch til Thursday night I don't see any plowing in my near future. Squeegee maybe but no plow. Have the Best Day You Can


----------



## johnscram

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/02360

read for yourself!


----------



## Grumpydave

Well I hope it turns into something for ya.... Have the Best Day You Can


----------



## Santry426

johnscram;1131863 said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/02360
> 
> read for yourself!


Oh I can read just fine, And like I said no sign of snow at all on that 10 day you posted???


----------



## Grumpydave

when he first put up the link it had rain/snow showers with a high of 40 on the 7th....wishful thinking maybe? H*** they can barely get today right nevermind 10 days out. Have the Best Day You Can


----------



## mansf123

I get my info from a friend who is a meteroligist who works for the state and a few towns. I also dont listen to much to the local news weatherman. They are full of you know what. I have a few weather blogs that are very reliable to get good info..........as of 330 today i was told something was brewing early next week but the models are having trouble picking up exactly what will happen. I was told most likely scenerio would be a light snow event but there is a clipper system that if it makes it to the coast could result in a nice snowfall for sne. If things start trending back to decent snows by thursday i would say get you equipment ready....


----------



## Grumpydave

Because most of my snow, storms, etc come from from the west I get my weather info from a very in depth subscription weather service offered by a Albany NY TV station.They may not be perfect but it seems to be alot better than the regular news forecast. Have the Best Day You Can


----------



## 02powerstroke

I just dont see it happening.... yet again the blizzard this time last year went from nothing to 2"-4" to the 2ft we got in a 4 day period leading up to it..


----------



## johnscram

Keep us updated!


----------



## mansf123

I remember that storm last year....caught alot of us off guard. I cant tell you how many times ive heard "a few flurries" and next thing you know we have 10 inches on the ground. I also remember plenty of times we were getting a "blizzard" and we get an inch. I would love to be pushing some snow listening to the pats game on the radio next monday night.


----------



## FordFisherman

GFS ensembles are showing a storm again....stay tuned....


----------



## mansf123

Things are starting to come togeather for a storm. Looks like sne and the cape willmake out pretty good.


----------



## mycirus

mansf123;1133443 said:


> Things are starting to come togeather for a storm. Looks like sne and the cape willmake out pretty good.


If we had a like button like on facebook I would be clicking it right now.


----------



## redsoxfan

Just watched the weather and they are saying the cold is going to keep the storms away not looking good.


----------



## 02powerstroke

O it will snow I painted my plow last night lol last year there was nothing on the long range I painted it boom a storm pops up 4 days after I did it and the paint was still so soft most of it came off lol


----------



## mansf123

Imo alot of people are writting the monday storm off to quickly. If that thing shifts 100 miles we are in for decent snow. Pete bouchard makes me sick with his dramatics. Today hes going with sunny weather through next week.......watch tommorow he will be going for an all out blizzard.:angry:


----------



## 02powerstroke

mansf123;1134072 said:


> Imo alot of people are writting the monday storm off to quickly. If that thing shifts 100 miles we are in for decent snow. Pete bouchard makes me sick with his dramatics. Today hes going with sunny weather through next week.......watch tommorow he will be going for an all out blizzard.:angry:


idk man I looked around all the other weather sites new stations ect and NO ONE is saying anything about even a long shot. Believe me man the x mass season would be much more enjoyable for me with a storms worth of payup backing my shopping funds so I'm rooting for an all out Christer


----------



## johnscram

ive gotten 3 calls just today for quotes on resi's so im rootin for snow!


----------



## timmy1

Not much change from the 00z/01 model cycle with new 12z model
guidance continuing to offer a fairly strong -nao this forecast
period with a positive height anomaly over the northwest atlantic
near southern greenland. This will support a full latitude trof and
associated colder temperatures over southeast canada and the
northeast. However if the trof evolves into a closed mid level low
over new england as expected...any potential storms will be
deflected/steered initially to the south of new england and then to
the east and north. However will have to watch southern extent of
warm air aloft associated with each system as comma head/trowal
snows may clip eastern and northern portions of ma as well as
southwest nh. The most likely scenario is for any significant snows
to be confined to northern new england given the upslope flow and
proximity to comma-head/wrap around moisture.


----------



## Grumpydave

Cold front just passed New York / Mass line, only stars to be seen here...Not a snowflake in sight. Lake effect snows end of the week but aren't expected to reach this far. Hope you guys East of here do better.


----------



## 02powerstroke

timmy1;1134264 said:


> Not much change from the 00z/01 model cycle with new 12z model
> guidance continuing to offer a fairly strong -nao this forecast
> period with a positive height anomaly over the northwest atlantic
> near southern greenland. This will support a full latitude trof and
> associated colder temperatures over southeast canada and the
> northeast. However if the trof evolves into a closed mid level low
> over new england as expected...any potential storms will be
> deflected/steered initially to the south of new england and then to
> the east and north. However will have to watch southern extent of
> warm air aloft associated with each system as comma head/trowal
> snows may clip eastern and northern portions of ma as well as
> southwest nh. The most likely scenario is for any significant snows
> to be confined to northern new england given the upslope flow and
> proximity to comma-head/wrap around moisture.


I'm a simpleton so can you translate please


----------



## mansf123

http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=23695&st=1520 this site has a ton of updates and model runs. Im curious to see what the next run of the computers will show.


----------



## FordFisherman

not looking good this time...


----------



## 02powerstroke

FordFisherman;1134820 said:


> not looking good this time...


10-4 they said its going out to sea :realmad:


----------



## wolfmobile8

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/42440/white-christmas-predicted-for-1.asp
Looks like it migh take next week or the week after for a big strom to come.Just have to keep watching


----------



## Grumpydave

Be careful what you wish for lol. Lake effect snow has the New York thruway shut down south of Buffalo. 24-32" on the ground and still falling. Some traffic has been stuck for almost 20 hrs. Mind you the snow band is only 7 miles wide and 20-25 miles long but it's steady heavy snow...


----------



## mansf123

not a very good start to things so far this year


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like it will be at least another week before any snow. Ill be done with clean-ups this weekend so anytime after the beginning of next week we'll be ready to roll.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Grumpydave;1135518 said:


> Be careful what you wish for lol. Lake effect snow has the New York thruway shut down south of Buffalo. 24-32" on the ground and still falling. Some traffic has been stuck for almost 20 hrs. Mind you the snow band is only 7 miles wide and 20-25 miles long but it's steady heavy snow...


thats just no fun unless you have a loader but if you do have a loader then its lots of fun payup payup payup


----------



## mansf123

nws service said this morning monday needs to be watched closely in case that storm is a little more west. I dont think we stand much of a chance for accumulating snow but it would still be nice to see some flakes in the air. accuweather is calling for the "big daddy" next weekend but im not buying it yet.


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;1136543 said:


> nws service said this morning monday needs to be watched closely in case that storm is a little more west. I dont think we stand much of a chance for accumulating snow but it would still be nice to see some flakes in the air. accuweather is calling for the "big daddy" next weekend but im not buying it yet.


Accuweather I don't think they ever made an accurate weather forecast. LOL! Hey you still have the Stop&Shop this year?


----------



## Santry426

Looks quite all the way through next friday......Not looking good so far, for some extra money before xmas


----------



## mansf123

backupbuddy;1137096 said:


> Accuweather I don't think they ever made an accurate weather forecast. LOL! Hey you still have the Stop&Shop this year?


yeah we still have the stop and shop but i think im going to be plowing a lot we have in easton.


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;1137986 said:


> yeah we still have the stop and shop but i think im going to be plowing a lot we have in easton.


cool hopefully we have alot more snow than last year.


----------



## CTPlowman

just looked ahead to next fri into sat for the northeast and its looking like a massive coastal low will redevolop and produce


----------



## backupbuddy

Timmy1 whats your thoughts on this season snow out look?


----------



## timmy1

backupbuddy;1138671 said:


> Timmy1 whats your thoughts on this season snow out look?


Well, for starters the old Swamp Yankee's always said "Winter will start _after_ the swamps, streams and the ponds fill up".

Right now the ponds, swamps and streams are really low. I guess once we get some serious rain, winter will start.


----------



## BillyRgn

Maybe the end of this coming week, although it is looking more like a mix of rain and snow


----------



## 02powerstroke

BillyRgn;1138834 said:


> Maybe the end of this coming week, although it is looking more like a mix of rain and snow


that will change 5 times between now and then ranging form a flurry's to a rain storm to a blizzard


----------



## backupbuddy

02powerstroke;1138882 said:


> that will change 5 times between now and then ranging form a flurry's to a rain storm to a blizzard


That's for sure since we know how accurate they are forecasting 10 days out let alone tomorrow


----------



## JTK324

Channel 10 out of providence said last night and this morning to watch the end of this week there is a strong chance for something to develop for next weekend but i am with you guys It will change ten more times between now and then!


----------



## WingPlow

timmy1;1138706 said:


> Well, for starters the old Swamp Yankee's always said "Winter will start _after_ the swamps, streams and the ponds fill up".
> 
> Right now the ponds, swamps and streams are really low. I guess once we get some serious rain, winter will start.


well seeing how we just had nearly 3 inches of rain this past wednesday...

bring on the snow !!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

just went out to the gym on the way saw every company in town has all the rigs ready to go plows and salters on am i missing something?


----------



## ddb maine

you've got 4-6 headed your way! 







at some point later in the season.


----------



## wolfmobile8

looks like next week there might be a storm if it tracks right
http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/42578/big-upcoming-snowstorm-for-the.asp


----------



## dirtybird

Originally there was an event forecast for Monday. Hasn't been in the forecast for the last few days, but I think conditions are a bit hard to pin down right now.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Snowing at my place right now. Just enough to cover the road


----------



## advl66

walked out to find my truck like this, roads almost dusted over


----------



## dutchman

Town plows are out plowing


----------



## BillyRgn

I-91 is a mess right now in north haven/wallingford traffic is at a DEAD STOP haven't moved a inch in the last 40 minutes


----------



## mjlawncare

woke up to this


----------



## dutchman

almost enoff to plow


----------



## nepatsfan

mulcahy mowing;1139578 said:


> just went out to the gym on the way saw every company in town has all the rigs ready to go plows and salters on am i missing something?


It's december. We are putting the sanders on today. I feel like I am so late but cleanups ended up going later than usual. We still have a couple left but no more haul aways....so leaf loader out and sanders in.


----------



## mansf123

friday looks like a couple inches then sunday/monday possibly more snow


----------



## JTK324

Well I'm bored these days the ice cream business slowed way down and now I'm looking for something to do I'm so bored I bought a speed caster 2 stage and have been working on rebuilding that the last couple of weeks hopefully we get something soon


----------



## cdacaraudio

send some up my way. been watching the weather like crazy and every time they call for snow the next day they say its going to be rain.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Not looking good for this week end


----------



## mulcahy mowing

maybe next week, weather.com is saying a rain/snow wid week event maybe that will change to all snow...*prays*


----------



## backupbuddy

Only time will tell. GO PATS!!!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I'll drink to that


----------



## redsoxfan

52 degrees and rain this weekend according to channel. 7 Pete BOUCHARD said we would be lucky together 6 inches in December.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Just got this emailed to me from our chief (I'm call fd)

FYI-Possible storm Sunday into Monday

Weekly weather outlook:

An area of strong low pressure over northern Maine will continue to retrograde 
back in. In southern New England this will create a strong pressure gradient 
resulting in some gusty winds and colder temperatures through the forecast 
period. No significant snow is expected at this time for Southern New England 
with this system. The large low is part of a backlog of systems being held in 
the western Atlantic by a block in the atmosphere near Greenland. The low should 
slowly move away by week's end. This all will set the stage for a powerful 
coastal storm….

Extended Outlook:

Guidance continues to indicate a very intense low pressure system will affect 
the area Sunday night into Monday. The block in the atmosphere is starting to 
break down and systems will be moving again soon. Guidance has moved up the 
system threat to December 12th-13th. Strong low pressure will likely develop off 
the Mid Atlantic coast on the 12th and rapidly intensify to a powerful 
Nor'easter. There would be enough cold air banked to our north for a snow event, 
but the big question is the ultimate track. This is the classic problem for most 
of our large events. Basically there are still two main scenarios…

[cid:[email protected]]

Scenario#1: the storm tracks very close to the coast or a bit inland

This scenario would cause strong SE or E winds bringing in warmer marine 
influence resulting in a change to heavy rainfall along the coast. Strong winds 
and coastal flooding could still be a big issue even if it's not a big snow 
event. Winds could gust near 65mph on the coast with possible coastal flooding. 
Winds of 45-50mph inland. A significant snow or ice event would also be possible 
well inland as this is where the coldest air would be entrenched.

Scenario#2: the storm tracks very close to the 40N 70W benchmark for New England 
Nor'easter's

This scenario would be the most serious one for the big cities. A system of this 
magnitude passing just outside the benchmark would likely mean a repeat of last 
year's December blizzard or perhaps worse than that. More than a foot of snow 
with winds gusting near 70mph and coastal flooding could occur.

At this point, confidence is still very poor. This combined with the fact that 
this is a long range forecast adds to the uncertainty. I recommend agencies 
monitor the situation as we get closer to this timeframe. Other than that, I 
would remain skeptical until more information increases the confidence of the 
forecast. Recent guidance has leaned towards SCENARIO#1. Models will likely 
continue to bounce around the next few days. Don't be surprised to hear 
contradictory information for a while. We hope model suites will more closely 
align as the time period gets closer to the event. The time to start paying 
attention will be around late Thursday. Our prognostic percentage will likely be 
more reliable by then, although there is no certainty. Systems such as these 
have given gray hairs to forecasters throughout the history of New England 
forecasting. Stay tuned….

Extended Outlook map below:

[cid:[email protected]]

More updates as information becomes available…

Frank O'Laughlin
Meteorologist
508-280-8810


----------



## johnscram

thats a scary thought for a first storm but im ready anyway!!


----------



## mycirus

Ill take scenario 2 please.


----------



## mansf123

im praying for anything at this point.


----------



## redsoxfan

*sunday*

you know its bad when even accuweather gives up on the storm and is calling for rain. still early though. at least thats what i keep telling myself.


----------



## FordFisherman

Unfortunately, this looks like the pattern we're stuck in for this winter. Warm and wet then cold and dry. Accuweather can hype stuff up all they want; this is like the 5th time already this year; but the pattern has established itself. Frustrating.


----------



## Grumpydave

Western MA ( town of Richmond right against the NY border) had 6-8" of flurries in the past 24 hrs.Glad I put the new sander on yesterday morning. Plowed twice since then. Surprised the daylights out of me... Have the Best Day You Can


----------



## mycirus

Grumpydave;1142557 said:


> Western MA ( town of Richmond right against the NY border) had 6-8" of flurries in the past 24 hrs.Glad I put the new sander on yesterday morning. Plowed twice since then. Surprised the daylights out of me... Have the Best Day You Can


I dont think that I would call 6 to 8 inches flurries. Have any pics?


----------



## mansf123

There is a glimpse of hope friday may give us alittle accumulating snow.


----------



## 02powerstroke

mansf123;1142573 said:


> There is a glimpse of hope friday may give us alittle accumulating snow.


I hope somthing happens soon, I flipped threw the 12 o clock news on a few channels and every ones 100% sure its an all rain event :realmad:


----------



## JTK324

I am hoping for something I am getting real bored


----------



## Grumpydave

Got pics just don't know how to upload them yet...I'll get my son to fool around with it later. Westfield MA got nothing. Had to be in Western Berkshire County to accumulate


----------



## mansf123

theres going to be alot of people hurting if things dont change very soon.


----------



## quigleysiding

mansf123;1142805 said:


> theres going to be alot of people hurting if things dont change very soon.


It's still early.


----------



## fisher guy

put the spreader in today and it doesnt work so unless the boss gets on the ball soon hes gonna be crying...that is if we ever get snow


----------



## nepatsfan

I guess I am the only one who is glad it hasn't snowed yet. One spreader needs a controller...should be here thursday. One spreader has some sort of short and I still have 3 plows to change fluid in and a skid steer to fix the heat on. If it were to snow...we would make due but I can use another 4-5 days to make sure everything is in order. After that...let it snow.


----------



## BillyRgn

mansf123;1142805 said:


> theres going to be alot of people hurting if things dont change very soon.


I'm not to worried yet, our big months of snow are usually january and february


----------



## ss502gmc

Im getting very impatient now, I should start forecasting instead of plowing! Atleast i get paid either way!I would love a storm like last December, I remember it perfectly as i plowed 12 hours straight with 1 wiper blade. LOL I never found that wiper arm. haha


----------



## BillyRgn

ss502gmc;1143047 said:


> Im getting very impatient now, I should start forecasting instead of plowing! Atleast i get paid either way!I would love a storm like last December, I remember it perfectly as i plowed 12 hours straight with 1 wiper blade. LOL I never found that wiper arm. haha


1 wiper = terrible time = miserable for the next 12 hours


----------



## mansf123

The latest model runs look a bit better for the sunday storm. If this trend continues we could see snow sunday.


----------



## Santry426

Gonna be to warm ! Get out the umbrella


----------



## Ziob34

looks like warm all weekend here in connecticut got burned out of snow again.........could really use a storm at this point


----------



## abbe

you guys are all crying already, its not even officially winter


----------



## mansf123

That storm for sunday is trending eastward...... not getting excited yet but come tonight if that trend continues i might be


----------



## timmy1

There is good agreement amongst the models that a significant storm
should affect southern new england late sunday into monday. There
is still uncertainty with regards to the timing and track of the
storm. The models likely will continue to bounce around for the
next several days on the track...so no specific details at this
time. The eventual track of the storm will determine ptype and
precip amounts across the region. That said...since we will be well
into december at that point...it will probably be cold enough for
periods of snow/ice across the interior...even if a track farther
west verifies.


----------



## mansf123

timmy1;1144141 said:


> There is good agreement amongst the models that a significant storm
> should affect southern new england late sunday into monday. There
> is still uncertainty with regards to the timing and track of the
> storm. The models likely will continue to bounce around for the
> next several days on the track...so no specific details at this
> time. The eventual track of the storm will determine ptype and
> precip amounts across the region. That said...since we will be well
> into december at that point...it will probably be cold enough for
> periods of snow/ice across the interior...even if a track farther
> west verifies.


What is your thinking for the storm?


----------



## mansf123

18z GFS shows a decent snow storm for us......im not beleiving it but fun to dream lol


----------



## JTK324

I dont know if we are going to get burned again but I really would like some snow please. I am tired of doing the snow dance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpydave

Snow is so strange...Plowed yesterday. Got a call this morning to come plow property I take care of 8 miles south of home . Why? says I. Another 5 " of lake effect snow. Only got 3 driveways out of it but all are nice and long and all get sanded. Not a flake anywhere else. go figure


----------



## mycirus

Pete was trying to stick to his rain forecast but was side stepping saying well we could get some accumulating snow to the west before the changeover....He seemed a little uncertain about it.


----------



## 02powerstroke

wow I thought we got wild about storms these people are nuts lol

http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=23821&st=3960


----------



## FordFisherman

Going back over my records, when its snowed in early Dec, we usually have a good season. Not looking good so far...


----------



## mansf123

I know sunday is the big one to watch but that clipper friday looks a little stronger than earlier today. Those clippers are known to throw us a curveball or two. Give me 2 inches friday ill be happy


----------



## timmy1

Looking more like a wintery mix, changing over to rain...With the winds picking up as the low pulls away. More artic cold on the way tues-friday.


----------



## mansf123

does anyone think they will get atleast a salting in tommorow night? Im not putting my plows on but i have them ready to go if need be. Saw about 10 trucks with there plows on today......not really sure why


----------



## Santry426

could be like myself getting it out and ready I keep it at a buddys garage


----------



## JTK324

Well I went by one of the state barns today and saw a friend and he told me that they want all there truck ready to go "just in case" tomorrow nite pans out me personally I'm moving my plow into the garage tomorrow morning but leaving it off the truck and I'm gonna put the sander in the A frame hoist inside the shop in the ready to go position so if it does anything I'm ready


----------



## mycirus

Remember last year when they hyped up an event and said we are gonna get hammered, stuff closed early, everyone got prepared for nothing and we got crap. Could they be staying safe on this one so they dont look as bad as they did when that happened?


----------



## JTK324

Who knows some state weather centers are saying 1-3 inches but what the he'll do they know when my phone rings that's when I know


----------



## mansf123

The ground should be cold enough if we do get snow for it to stick. I did my last cleanup today and the lawn was like concrete


----------



## performanceplus

Looks like rain this weekend. Thats too bad. A quick storm would have been nice to start off.


----------



## mansf123

That band of snow looks like its holding togeather pretty well. necn also mentioned some ocean enhancement later tonight


----------



## 02powerstroke

mansf123;1146881 said:


> That band of snow looks like its holding togeather pretty well. necn also mentioned some ocean enhancement later tonight


for where?? everything i have seen is rain rain rain


----------



## FordFisherman

Usually pretty optomistic, but I have a feeling this winter could be a bust in SNE. Don't like to be the bearer of bad news, and I know its only December, but we're halfway thru and no snow insight. January and February are supposed to be warm. La Nina


----------



## 10elawncare

Flurries in Stratford, CT. Is it too soon to hook up the plow?!?!?!?


----------



## mansf123

You know its bad when your praying for an inch. is anyone seeing snow yet?


----------



## mjlawncare

snowing here driveway and street is covered maybe a sanding hopefully


----------



## mansf123

times like this i wish i had a sander


----------



## Powastroka

mansf123;1147244 said:


> times like this i wish i had a sander


HAHAHA Ya, or some F'n SNOW!!!! :realmad:


----------



## redsoxfan

I'm calling it now gonna get cold and when I storm moves in gonna pull warm air and its gonna be a snow changing over to rain event event. Gonna plow at most three times thank goodness for contracts that pay either way


----------



## 02powerstroke

redsoxfan;1147290 said:


> I'm calling it now gonna get cold and when I storm moves in gonna pull warm air and its gonna be a snow changing over to rain event event. Gonna plow at most three times thank goodness for contracts that pay either way


I think the weather men made this call like Monday?


----------



## redsoxfan

02powerstroke;1147362 said:


> I think the weather men made this call like Monday?


I'm talking for the season not just this storm.


----------



## sno commander

got a dusting in woodbury still snowing. looked at the radar and it looks like its coming together to give us a little snow. hopefully turns out to be like monday and get a few inches.


----------



## mansf123

radar looks decent hopefully it holds togeather for eastern ma


----------



## TJS

10elawncare;1147189 said:


> Flurries in Stratford, CT. Is it too soon to hook up the plow?!?!?!?


No no no no. DO NOT HOOK UP THE PLOW. Once you do it will never snow.
T.J.


----------



## ss502gmc

Im not seeing any plowable type storms on the 10 day and im getting a little discouraged. I know its still early but I know last year here on the south shore we got a 3"- 4" storm on Dec 6th and a couple smaller amount events before that. I havent seen any snow on the ground this year except for yesterday while I was driving through the Berkshires. I need SNOW and I want it NOW!!! LOL And as usual this little clipper broke up before it got around here... Ughhh


----------



## CTPlowman

soooooo what a evening i go to work at 8 this morning and tell us at 345 that they are keeping half of us cause of the snow im like ok let it be me lol. Im staying i get released at 630 and get called back in at 930 wtf but i just got home ot is a great thing


----------



## timmy1

The water tables are down from the hot, dry summer and fall. So, we need the rain to fill up ponds, swamps and streams before the snowy weather will start. Folklore? Yes. Sometimes we have to think back to the people who have kept track of this stuff for 400 years.

"Snowstorms are random paychecks that fall from the sky...Sometimes they land in your mailbox and sometimes they blow away..."

Bottom line... Don't count on them to land in your mailbox, just be happy with the ones that do.


----------



## kattoom125

timmy1;1148065 said:


> The water tables are down from the hot, dry summer and fall. So, we need the rain to fill up ponds, swamps and streams before the snowy weather will start. Folklore? Yes. Sometimes we have to think back to the people who have kept track of this stuff for 400 years.
> 
> "Snowstorms are random paychecks that fall from the sky...Sometimes they land in your mailbox and sometimes they blow away..."
> 
> Bottom line... Don't count on them to land in your mailbox, just be happy with the ones that do.


Timmy

You could have not said that any better..... where in Rhode Island are you from?

Stephen


----------



## fisher guy

timmy1;1148065 said:


> The water tables are down from the hot, dry summer and fall. So, we need the rain to fill up ponds, swamps and streams before the snowy weather will start. Folklore? Yes. Sometimes we have to think back to the people who have kept track of this stuff for 400 years.
> 
> "Snowstorms are random paychecks that fall from the sky...Sometimes they land in your mailbox and sometimes they blow away..."
> 
> Bottom line... Don't count on them to land in your mailbox, just be happy with the ones that do.


i hope u dont mind i made that quote my status on facebook lol


----------



## timmy1

No prob Fisher Guy

I'm in Foster Stephen.


----------



## WingPlow

let me ask you....does it get anymore depressing then this

its freakin down near zero at night all last week, highs in the 20's
and then....when we get a storm..RAIN !!!.....WTF


----------



## jt5019

Well atleast i got to make a little money with my fire dept this morning, it was slick out! Now its just pouring


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Everyone along route 9 is salting some guys are making money!


----------



## JTK324

I'm so tired of rain I just want snow


----------



## WingPlow

mulcahy mowing;1149429 said:


> Everyone along route 9 is salting some guys are making money!


yeah it was icy here too...did the salt thing as well


----------



## kattoom125

WingPlow;1149654 said:


> yeah it was icy here too...did the salt thing as well[/QUOTE
> 
> We got out and salted 20 of our lots this morning. Im just glad i got to get out!


----------



## nepatsfan

sanded this morning


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

was very slick this morning finally got to sand!!!!


----------



## BillyRgn

Anyone in CT go out sanding, what town were you sanding in?


----------



## Chevycrazyman

At least the pats are doin work in the snow


----------



## LunchBox

Woke up this morning to my phone ringing, say that the city was calling I jump up answer it. It was an automated voicemail saying that the roads were slick and to stay off them. I guess they didn't want to hire the sanders.


----------



## advl66

WingPlow;1149308 said:


> let me ask you....does it get anymore depressing then this
> 
> its freakin down near zero at night all last week, highs in the 20's
> and then....when we get a storm..RAIN !!!.....WTF


Yes it is very depressing. F*** this rain,bring the damn snow!


----------



## WingPlow

BillyRgn;1149919 said:


> Anyone in CT go out sanding, what town were you sanding in?


we did the salting thing this morning
went in at 2 till about 8:30...was icy as a bit*h up here for awhile


----------



## JTK324

So does anyone want to guess what our first plowable event will be


----------



## mansf123

i am going to say next weekend. something has got to give


----------



## fordpsd

mansf123;1150114 said:


> i am going to say next weekend. something has got to give


Looking at the extended forecast it does show something for next weekend but were still out a week. Just hoping we get some snow sometime soon.


----------



## amscapes03

If it were only 20+ degrees colder we'd all be out making money. Instead, we get to watch all that $$$ wash away. Friggin depressing.


----------



## advl66

and to think 2-3 days ago it was in the teens


----------



## CTPlowman

BillyRgn;1149919 said:


> Anyone in CT go out sanding, what town were you sanding in?


I was called in at 200 till 430 then everything started to warm up but its looking like a hard freeze tommorow night into tues with alot of ice. And regarding to next weekends pattern looking colder with a potential possible plowable snow event still early to tell


----------



## ss502gmc

Atleast the Patriots got to see a bunch of snow, and the rest of the upper mid west! Im sick of seeing the people on the news out there whining on how they hate the snow, Send it over this way already!! Does anyone think we will get a flash freeze in southeastern mass Monday night? Or do you think the wind will dry everything up before it gets cold? Wondering if I should load up with salt tomorrow...


----------



## CTPlowman

ss502gmc;1150517 said:


> Atleast the Patriots got to see a bunch of snow, and the rest of the upper mid west! Im sick of seeing the people on the news out there whining on how they hate the snow, Send it over this way already!! Does anyone think we will get a flash freeze in southeastern mass Monday night? Or do you think the wind will dry everything up before it gets cold? Wondering if I should load up with salt tomorrow...


its looking like we will have a massive flash freeze so be readty


----------



## fisher guy

ok so i wanna know one thing........Who in the hell is not doing the snow dance with me???? im holding up my end theres someone in the north shore not pulling they're weight so whoever it is start doing it because were over do for some snow


----------



## mycirus

No kidding, I am dancing too. I know its early but im ready to make some dough.


----------



## JTK324

Local talk radio is talking about something next weekend an fisher I'm doing all over the north east as I travel around for work


----------



## NAHA

Everyone thinks iam crazy every night befor bed I go out and do the snow dance on top of the plow. I would love a little exta money for x mas


----------



## ss502gmc

NAHA;1151069 said:


> Everyone thinks iam crazy every night befor bed I go out and do the snow dance on top of the plow. I would love a little exta money for x mas


Im about to go to church and pray to the snow gods before long! Im tired of checking the weather reports 5 times a day to see if anything pops up in the 10 day. Lol


----------



## NAHA

I check NOAA every few hours on my crackberry and this thred its kinda sad.


----------



## Dirt

50 and rain in the middle of December!!! WTF!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mansf123

I really think we will get are first snow storm next sunday. I get the sense local mets are being a little conservative because of how things have been going lately. Im going to go nuts if we get another rain storm next weekend. I think even snowhater wouldnt mind a snow storm now.


----------



## advl66

its actually snowing here..just a shower. but it was snowing good for a little bit.


----------



## speralandscape

It's snowing pretty good here right now! Could be a salting event tonight!


----------



## mansf123

Just looked on the nws page and they are calling for a half inch of snow. radar also shows a nice area of snow in western mass. Heard nothing about this on the news.


----------



## 02powerstroke

the accuweather forums are a buzz about an big east coast storm.....


----------



## mansf123

02powerstroke;1151597 said:


> the accuweather forums are a buzz about an big east coast storm.....


I followed that site last storm and it was just to much for me. They had about 300 pages all on one storm


----------



## 02powerstroke

lol yeah they get wild


----------



## krd3105

hey guys.. new to plowing in RI area. I got a few small driveways that want sand/salt. i got a nice walk behind spreader just looking for somwhere in the area to get cheap bagged sand. Dont wanna buy sand in bulk because i dont really have anywhere to store it without it freezing up on me. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## 02powerstroke

how big are the drive ways?


----------



## Grumpydave

Radar shows snow in the Berkshires but so far there is no accumulation. Very fine wind blown nothing. There is a winter weather advisory for Southern VT still hoping the snow bands will drift further south and give us enough to pretend we're plowing...44f at 3pm 18f right now.


----------



## plowmaster07

Well NWS is calling for 1-2 inches for Gardner tonight. Plows on and ready..... Just let me get one push in.... please!?!?! haha


----------



## krd3105

Driveways are about 500sqft each. and i have 3 that need sand/salt


----------



## timmy1

Somethings brewing for Sat/Night into Sunday...Too far away to tell but we'll keep an eye out.

BTW The swamps, rivers and streams are pretty full now. Ours is only about 1 foot below the spillway so that's pretty good.


----------



## nepatsfan

is eastern mass gonna have to do any sanding tonight...i hope so


----------



## JTK324

Krd where are you in rhode island?


----------



## advl66

i just went down to a little store,and passed by a DPW rig spreading sand here.would probably be a half inch on the road if it wasnt blowing everywhere.most of te roads are covered though.


----------



## nepatsfan

krd3105;1151633 said:


> hey guys.. new to plowing in RI area. I got a few small driveways that want sand/salt. i got a nice walk behind spreader just looking for somwhere in the area to get cheap bagged sand. Dont wanna buy sand in bulk because i dont really have anywhere to store it without it freezing up on me. Any ideas?
> Thanks


bagged salt at john deere landscapes/lesco. Sand....i think they can get that too. another avenue is getting some 5 gallon buckets and buy a yard of bulk and fill some buckets.


----------



## WingPlow

so thats what snow looks like...

started here about 5 pm..still snowing and blowing like crazy

got close to 4 inches i'd guess


----------



## dutchman

just a dusting in Naugatuck. Anything in Oxford or Southbury


----------



## Powastroka

At this piont I'd be happy with 4".. Hell its good enough for my wife!!!


----------



## plowmaster07

About 1/2" on the ground in Gardner. Which I'm okay with... all of the sudden the plow's not to happy with me.


----------



## AC2717

OK so what is the good word for Sunday, we getting a storm in to payoff Christmas?


----------



## mjlawncare

well we had a good morning sanded all our commercials and plowed a couple to


----------



## JTK324

Well boys we need to keep our eyes on Sunday into Monday looks like we could be paying off Xmas Timmy what do you think?


----------



## NAHA

Jtk I really hope we get this x mas money is much needed


----------



## ss502gmc

I just hope the forecasters are being conservative. Channel 4 in Boston said that theyll be another big ocean storm but they have no idea where its going. I hope that it takes that special track that puts south eastern mass in that heavy snow belt. I would be happy with a 18" dumping!


----------



## fordpsd

As of right now the track of the storm is just off the coast with Cape Cod being one of the only places to get accumulating snow. But its still early in the week and there is still a good chance it will track further inland and southern new england will see accumulating snow.

I really hope we get snow. It sucks being into the middle of december and still nothing.


----------



## wolfmobile8

whdh is saying it going to be a close call let's hope it doesn't got out to sea and we get a ton of snow.


----------



## krd3105

Im in N Smithfield RI


----------



## Grumpydave

Well the nothing turned into 3-5" here in the Berkshires. Big smiley here... Hafta go back out later and sand some steep sections that the sun got to.


----------



## AC2717

let's get this party started, I need to get rid of some bills!


----------



## mansf123

pete bouchard thinks there is the potential for this to be a MONSTER.


----------



## AC2717

mansf123;1153053 said:


> pete bouchard thinks there is the potential for this to be a MONSTER.


I lIke Pete-e B, he always seems to be the most accurate, and most of the time admits mistakes


----------



## timmy1

JTK324;1152253 said:


> Well boys we need to keep our eyes on Sunday into Monday looks like we could be paying off Xmas Timmy what do you think?


Depends on the track of the low. Some models showing low tracking 50 miles west of the benchmark and others are showing the track right over the benchmark.

Too early to tell, the 12Z GFS is warmer and closer to the benchmark while the colder ECMWF is way west of the benchmark. Our best case scenario would be a blend of the two supporting cold enough temps for POPS in the form of snow and a storm track that would reach inland enough for most of us to plow.


----------



## CTPlowman

just got word of a POWERFUL SNOWMAGGED STORM for the southern half of new england hmmmmmmmm not confident yet and not putting plow on lol and im off from dot on vacation lol


----------



## redsoxfan

not looking good boys and girls. now hearing that the storm is not as powerful as they first thought, maybe 1-3 inches for the cape.


----------



## 02powerstroke

redsoxfan;1153678 said:


> not looking good boys and girls. now hearing that the storm is not as powerful as they first thought, maybe 1-3 inches for the cape.


well I've been watching the forums and the model runs and people seem to think its shadowing last years blizzard as far as model runs almost to the T even the dates are almost exact.


----------



## jt5019

I'm hearing it will remain out to sea for the most part,at least that's what they think at the moment. I told hold to much weight on the weather forums most of those people are huge snow lovers and try to turn every storm into a major blizzard.


----------



## POSTractor

I dont know fellas this graphic is getting me a little excited...


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## JTK324

Okay here is the deal fella's murphys law says if we put the plows on it won't come so I'm leaving mine off and doing other things to get ready and hopefully I can kick that murphys guys a$$ on Sunday when we hopefully get something


----------



## redsoxfan

Well with what I've heard so far I'm not in any rush to pull the plow out from where it has been all summer in the backyard


----------



## fisher guy

looks like south east ma will get to have all the fun so im just gonna freeze my Floridian ass off while all u have the fun


----------



## kylegmc3500

praying for this storm to come over hear in ct hopefully we get it cant wait to try out the new truck and plow. cant believe we haven't had snow yet! :realmad:


----------



## fisher guy

hell im on the north shore and we havent even seen a coating yet its unbelievable i saw flakes the last few days and dropped to my knees praying to the snow gods...people thought i was nuts lol j/k


----------



## advl66

my father told me that he saw on tv that we should get 6-8 inces? im not gnna believe it till i see it


----------



## rjfetz1

You guys need to get some commercial accounts.....sit back and enjoy getting paid while doing nothingpayup The other day we were going to get flurries and everyone had their plows on...wtf....wait until they at least say some sort of accumulating snow please before you jinx the snow gods.
Seriously, get a sander and go out and start bidding on some commercial accounts. You won't look back at dealing with homeowners again. Someone has to do them.


----------



## BillyRgn

rjfetz1;1154292 said:


> You guys need to get some commercial accounts.....sit back and enjoy getting paid while doing nothingpayup The other day we were going to get flurries and everyone had their plows on...wtf....wait until they at least say some sort of accumulating snow please before you jinx the snow gods.
> Seriously, get a sander and go out and start bidding on some commercial accounts. You won't look back at dealing with homeowners again. Someone has to do them.


I do commercial also, however having all seasonal contracts isn't always the way to go, if you happen to have a really long and busy winter, good chance that you could lose your shirt where as per push you will be counting your stacks of money. Me, personally I try to shoot 50/50 for contracts and per push.


----------



## rjfetz1

BillyRgn;1154352 said:


> I do commercial also, however having all seasonal contracts isn't always the way to go, if you happen to have a really long and busy winter, good chance that you could lose your shirt where as per push you will be counting your stacks of money. Me, personally I try to shoot 50/50 for contracts and per push.


I hear ya, it seems to have its way of averaging out though and i just couldn't stand worrying about paying bills with no income while praying to the snow gods all along. I have far & few hair left and what is there is gray from always taking from Peter to pay Paul during those no snow winters.


----------



## fisher guy

rjfetz1;1154292 said:


> You guys need to get some commercial accounts.....sit back and enjoy getting paid while doing nothingpayup The other day we were going to get flurries and everyone had their plows on...wtf....wait until they at least say some sort of accumulating snow please before you jinx the snow gods.
> Seriously, get a sander and go out and start bidding on some commercial accounts. You won't look back at dealing with homeowners again. Someone has to do them.


i drive for a terra lawn so i get hourly so snow is what i need lol


----------



## wolfmobile8

I hope that the storm track stays like this and doesn't go out to sea


----------



## performanceplus

AHHH..... The first map from Accuguessers!! Lets hope so.


----------



## kylegmc3500

im liking wolfmobiles map! Thumbs Up


----------



## mansf123

dust those plows off. Its still hard for me to believe we will get SNOW. kind of forget what it looks like. If i remember correctly last plowable storm foe se mass was last febuary?


----------



## ss502gmc

mansf123;1154671 said:


> dust those plows off. Its still hard for me to believe we will get SNOW. kind of forget what it looks like. If i remember correctly last plowable storm foe se mass was last febuary?


Yup, I believe the last real plowable storm was back in the first week of February. Over 10 months? I hope I remember how to drive in the white stuff. Lol


----------



## 02powerstroke

could still go ether way here folks lets not do the happy dance yet


----------



## johnscram

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/lundberg/story/43067/the-weekend-sto.asp


----------



## 97S104x4

im not putting my plow on until there is at least 3" on the ground!!!
sunday is looking promising though


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just about all the models have the storm going out to sea now. Not looking too good at this point. But anything can change. Should know better by Friday morning.


----------



## advl66

F$%K why cant something swing our way for a change


----------



## Santry426

Settle down people its not the end of the world


----------



## plowmaster07

Santry426;1154869 said:


> Settle down people its not the end of the world


Agreed! AND It's only Wednesday night. The storms not supposed to hit until Sunday. I'm happy with just watching and waiting.


----------



## timmy1

The potential exists for a significant
winter storm though significant discrepancies continue between
the operational models and ensemble members. The 12z model runs
have generally trended westward again with surface low pressure
track except for the ecmwf. Two camps exist...the 12z gfs remains
deepest within the western envelope of the gefs and gfs ensemble
means...with good clustering noted between nantucket island and the
40n 70w benchmark position sunday night...as phasing occurs sooner.
The canadian ggem has also trended westward. The ukmet and ecmwf are
more progressive and continue to track low pressure southeast of the
benchmark with northern stream short wave phasing occurring a good 6
to 12 hours later...with a second ensemble clustering noted well
se of new england.

The overall jet stream pattern appears suppressed with strong h5
blocking near greenland but the models are having a difficult time
resolving the positioning and strength of northern stream short
wave energy where sampling is more sparse...so confidence remains
somewhat low. For now...used a 1:1 blend of the 12z gfs/00z ecmwf
which accomplishes a mean surface low track just se of the
benchmark sunday night. Given this forecasted track...have likely
pops advertised along the i95 corridor and points se...with chance
pops further inland. Chance snow inland with likely chances snow
and rain along portions of the coast...

I leave my plow on. Drive another vehicle, and the plow truck is backed in under cover ready to go. Start it and move it every week or so. Then your not strugling w/ a plow connection at 2am.


----------



## pkenn

yeah!...what he said.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I just put my plow on the night before the storm takes me 10 mins including puting the ballast box on the flatbed and strapping it. A lot easier than reg and insuring another vehicle


----------



## advl66

i left my plow on for now.Right now im jsut driving to school,if any farther ill take my pops car..alot better on fuel.i hope it comes for us.


----------



## ss502gmc

I love how fox 25 and channel 7 say get ready for some decent snow and then channel 4 and 5 talk about flurries for Sunday. I really hate this anticipation! I feel like a little kid waiting for x mas but the difference is x mas is definitley coming but who knows about the snow. Ughhh


----------



## kylegmc3500

the week before Christmas is gonna be tight if this storm dont come , weatherman in my area dont have a clue one say it depends on the track one says no maybe a flurry


----------



## abbe

keep praying to the snowgods


----------



## darryl g

Welllll...I just looked at the forcast and there's 110% chance it's gonna snow between Sunday and Monday if my calculations are correct. I mean, there's a 40% chance Sunday, 40% Sunday night and 30% Monday so if you add it all up it's gonna snow!


----------



## rjfetz1

darryl g;1155227 said:


> Welllll...I just looked at the forcast and there's 110% chance it's gonna snow between Sunday and Monday if my calculations are correct. I mean, there's a 40% chance Sunday, 40% Sunday night and 30% Monday so if you add it all up it's gonna snow!


I see 130% your 110% and 20% for Sat. nite, oh, it will snow just how much?, could be flurries or 12-16 hr event. You hourly guys will love 16 hrs plowing the week before x-mas. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sp3cialized

I have now spent more money on my plow than I did for my truck. I hope it snows soon!


----------



## CTPlowman

after looking at so many data its looking like this storm will miss us


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

im not super excited about plowing so i dont mind if it holds off for a while longer.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The euro model moved the storm west late last night, That's a good thing. It's still 3 days out so anything can happen but right now it looks good for CT , MA and the rest of New England.


----------



## performanceplus

It is amazing how many times the CT weathermen change the forecast. As the this mornings news, they were all leaning towards it missing, but they said that anything can change. I wish I could get paid to guess all day. I would be rich if that was the case.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

its the only job you can have where you can be wrong 100% of the time and still have a job,


----------



## redsoxfan

Think for now on the weather man should not sit around all week saying were going to get it then were not. They should just tell us the day before snows.


----------



## BigLou80

performanceplus;1155442 said:


> It is amazing how many times the CT weathermen change the forecast. As the this mornings news, they were all leaning towards it missing, but they said that anything can change. I wish I could get paid to guess all day. I would be rich if that was the case.


This is just my observation with weather forecasters and Nor'easters. Models will often advertise them 7-10 days out, lose them or take them out to sea, then 3-4 days out start re advertising them. We end up with a mixed bag.

The storms you really need to watch out for are the ones they can see 7-10 days out that never go out to sea.


----------



## mansf123

We just cant catch a break this year:realmad:


----------



## 02powerstroke

looking like rain for the cape WTF :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## abbe

Guys its Thursday. Throw in the towel on sunday when nothing shows up


----------



## rjfetz1

Now only one model has it coming close enough for snow.....


----------



## mycirus

Dylan said this morning models flopped and showed a storm and news 4 just said that the models are bringing it in and looking like a hit.


----------



## mansf123

I tAke my last comment back. It now looks like a pretty big storm hitting us. I think im better off not watching the weather until saturday. The back and fourth will kill you.


----------



## wolfmobile8

looks like we are going to get a nice storm hopefully tommorrow they start showing the acumulation map.


----------



## fordpsd

I think we all need to just wait until Saturday. Between now and then im sure there is going to be discrepancy amongst the models. It's definitely way to early to be calling this storm off.


----------



## BillyRgn

performanceplus;1155442 said:


> It is amazing how many times the CT weathermen change the forecast. As the this mornings news, they were all leaning towards it missing, but they said that anything can change. I wish I could get paid to guess all day. I would be rich if that was the case.


On the news at noon dr.mel is now saying we are probably gonna get slammed. But saying that the storm will probably be sunday night threw monday and snow some on tuesday, who the heck knows!!!


----------



## 97S104x4

^^ thats what im seing snow sunday through monday, with a chance on tues and wed!!!

its looking up


----------



## darryl g

BillyRgn;1155541 said:


> On the news at noon dr.mel is now saying we are probably gonna get slammed. But saying that the storm will probably be sunday night threw monday and snow some on tuesday, who the heck knows!!!


And last nite Geoff Fox said it's looking like a hit and this morning Gil Simmons said it's looking like a miss and then 3 hours later Dr. Mel says it looks like a hit...these guys all work at the same station!!!!!!!!!!!!! They need to talk among themselves a little I think or just say "Sorry, we really don't know...we'll let you know when we have a clue."


----------



## 10elawncare

Dec 19
Mostly cloudy, snow possible 

I like those odds.


----------



## FordFisherman

This looks to be a good storm for the NE, cape may have mixing issues.


----------



## POSTractor

Alright ladies don't get your panties all in twist but we may have a Blizzard on our hands YEEEEHAAAWWWW!! POS Signing out.


----------



## SnowPro93

POSTractor;1155756 said:


> Alright ladies don't get your panties all in twist but we may have a Blizzard on our hands YEEEEHAAAWWWW!! POS Signing out.


Lmao. POS Signing out!


----------



## Chevycrazyman

you guys need to relax. your just setting yourself up to be disappointed and pissed off if it misses. it is still way to far away.


----------



## AC2717

Pete-e B on whdh just said that: it is a wait and see, but definitly worth watching as he is leaning to it happening and being more f a large classic set up stomr overall. could get up to 1 foot in some part, and that it could stall and stay around through wednesday, but if not develop fast enough it could get blown out to sea

Please Please Please, develop and stall, I would low multiple days of plowing


----------



## 02powerstroke

rain deff for cape cod.... FML


----------



## FordFisherman

02powerstroke;1155809 said:


> rain deff for cape cod.... FML


I would say rain to mix to snow. Could get a push in.


----------



## ss502gmc

It seems like all the weathermen are starting to agree on this storm, Harvey Leonard just said hes 90% confident that this will pan out for us! I just hope hes right:redbounce payup....Oh and Can someone in south eastern mass tell me where to get some bulk salt from? Place near me wants $150 per ton for straight untreated salt, Im allset with that but I only need a couple tons right now. And a ton of straight sand also?


----------



## NAHA

There's a place in chelsea they got lots of salt no idea on the cost. heres the contact info 

eastern salt co.
37 Marginal Street
Chelsea, MA 02150-2701
(800) 799-7258


----------



## eric02038

THEGOLDPRO;1155449 said:


> its the only job you can have where you can be wrong 100% of the time and still have a job,


That statement stands true for Obama too


----------



## wolfmobile8

first snow map that ive seen posted


----------



## kylegmc3500

Rhode island weather saying looks like were gonna have massive snow if it stays on the same track its on right now!!! :laughing:


----------



## southshoreplow

Starting to come together!!


----------



## timmy1

A significant winter storm is appearing more
probable with a growing consensus of models trending low pressure
closer to the coast.


----------



## CTPlowman

timmy as of 745 its coming together and bringing a massive powerful storm for all of southern new england with rain on the cape


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1156124 said:


> A significant winter storm is appearing more
> probable with a growing consensus of models trending low pressure
> closer to the coast.


So should I put the sanders in?


----------



## southshoreplow

Channel 4 said likely a foot of snow if track holds!!!!


----------



## Powastroka

Oh man all this buzz is getting me PUMPED!!!


----------



## LunchBox

eric02038;1156000 said:


> That statement stands true for Obama too


wow another guy from mass that knows Obama really does stand for One Big Ass Mistake America?!? hah
I'm praying for snow, I can barely sleep, so pumped!


----------



## 97S104x4

kylegmc3500;1156036 said:


> Rhode island weather saying looks like were gonna have massive snow if it stays on the same track its on right now!!! :laughing:


im liking the sound of thatpayup


----------



## CTPlowman

this just in big ole snow storm coming lol just got word that the state of ct dot and ri state dot has asked all the contracters to get their arses ready


----------



## 02powerstroke

mixing on the coast god I hate living here sometimes....


----------



## BillyRgn

Just in.... 5:00am news on channel 8, Gil Simmons says "3-4 inches will be common for CT" but says it could still be more if it tracks a little more west


----------



## redsoxfan

Just went from a foot of snow to maybe 3 to 6 inches in mass God do I love the weatherman think they should just say they don't know what's gonna happen it may snow and that should be the end of it.


----------



## mansf123

now channel 4 says a near miss...........what the hell


----------



## rjfetz1

Does that mean ihave to remove the plow ...darn i was all ready:crying:


----------



## FordFisherman

Typical of coastal storms, they don't know till about 12 hours from the event. Be ready just in case.


----------



## AC2717

the yummy Dilan Dryer on channel 7 just said a little over 6 inches in the most effective area, man if she was not so beautiful, i would be pissed at her


----------



## AC2717

The other thing is NOAA does not have amounts on their website, they just raised the chance of snow percentage. So now I am not looking at these low snow amounts as stone yet


----------



## snowdreaming

AC2717;1156636 said:


> the yummy Dilan Dryer on channel 7 just said a little over 6 inches in the most effective area, man if she was not so beautiful, i would be pissed at her


Dude you have a chance. She is single you know.


----------



## AC2717

snowdreaming;1156640 said:


> Dude you have a chance. She is single you know.


yeah, but I am not LOL


----------



## bob coco

*Long Island weather forcasters not sure yet.*

Wait and see. Take the next day and check over your equipment.

Plug in those connections and make sure everything is up to snuff.

If anything does happen it looks like late Sunday

*My stuff is ready!!!! *ussmileyflag


----------



## Grumpydave

It looks like Western MA will be on the fringe if we see anything at all. I personally don't want afoot+ of heavy wet snow, couple inches is all we need to get started and even less for sanding. Hope you guys east of the Conn river see something worthwhile.


----------



## snowdreaming

The latest update by Barry Burbank says its going to be mostly a miss with a few inches Sunday/Monday and lingering snow after that.


----------



## jt5019

All i need is enough to plow. It will be the first run for a lot of us in Connecticut, dont really want the first test to be a blizzard.


----------



## BillyRgn

jt5019;1156741 said:


> All i need is enough to plow. It will be the first run for a lot of us in Connecticut, dont really want the first test to be a blizzard.


I agree I would rather have a few inches than deal with a blizzard right off the bat in ct, I always like a smaller storm to start with, seems to help to learn the new accounts and to establish snow banks on the curbs.


----------



## abbe

forget that you sissies, I want as much as mother nature will dump


----------



## CTPlowman

This storm will be a plowable storm finaly yay good luck to all


----------



## rjfetz1

Couple inches is good for me too....It's not as fun as it used to be to be in a truck for 12-24 hrs. Bed/sleep is always a good thing, need all the beauty rest i can muster up.


----------



## performanceplus

Channel 30 just said that plowable snow is unlikely. All I need is 2".


----------



## kylegmc3500

now there saying just a show shower i love how we go from a foot + to a shower but we still got a day and a half togo anything can happen i sure wanna be a weatherman when i grow up!:yow!:


----------



## redsoxfan

Maybe next time boys and girls ...


----------



## darryl g

Yeah, looks like they're not calling for much now...dusting to a couple of inches but my experience with these things is you never know where them bands of snow are gonna go. I'm guessing there will be some localilzed areas of moderate to heavy accumulation. All it takes is for a band to be overhead for an hour or two to make for a plowable event. And a lot of times you get more as it pulls away or even stalls and spins for a bit. 

I sat on Santa's lap at the mall and ordered 6 to 8 inches for my area of the CT shore (Old Saybrook vicinity), lol.


----------



## Ziob34

im in that area as well, lets hope santa comes through need a storm big time


----------



## 02powerstroke

Ziob34;1157070 said:


> im in that area as well, lets hope santa comes through need a storm big time


Hate to say it but this things going out to sea....


----------



## FordFisherman

02powerstroke;1157081 said:


> Hate to say it but this things going out to sea....


Looks like you're in the best spot on the East coast for accumulating snow...


----------



## 02powerstroke

FordFisherman;1157116 said:


> Looks like you're in the best spot on the East coast for accumulating snow...


I guess I've herd rain for us?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

I hate weathermen they said this morning 6+ now nothing!!!! bs just filled 3 trucks today and put the plows on for nothing!!!!!


----------



## NAHA

Noaa still says snow just haven't posed amounts yet iam gonna say 8 to 14 inches


----------



## eric02038

Last night 12+, this morning 6", this afternoon maybe 6" over 2 or three days, this evening NADA, what the hell weather people.


----------



## ss502gmc

I think they all should be fired! They have no skill, all they do is look at computers and tell us what the comp says. Its not rocket science. Im glad I did all this prep work for Nothing!!! Im not checking the forecast again till Sunday cuz apparently its useless!


----------



## snowdreaming

I feel abused


----------



## eric02038

NAHA;1157332 said:


> Noaa still says snow just haven't posed amounts yet iam gonna say 8 to 14 inches


you must be watching the Canadian weather channel


----------



## NAHA

Iam being optomistic (sp?)


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

just watched 7 and 5 they said maybee a dusting on the cape but probly nothing!


----------



## performanceplus

You should not listen to weathermen who talk about snow for last past 7 days. All they do is change their minds 14 times. Watch the weather on the morning of the day the storm is supposed to come in. All they do it hipe it up or down during the week. Look at last year, they said we were going to get a couple snow showers after one of our storms and when I woke up I had 6" new inches on the ground. This way you won't feel abused.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

yea but u got to watch them in advance at least i do to get trucks and equipment ready


----------



## justme-

If the Cape Cod area, or for that matter Eastern Mass want a reliable forcast catch Toddgross.com- he does the cape and islands weather and forecasts major snow events on the website. Used to be on a major new channel in Boston years ago and things changed.,.. he's the ONLY one left up here that can actually make an accurate forecast.

Looks like Cape will get the most snow for MA but it may end up getting some rain mixed in.
I'm ok with it- still got some issues with my route to sort out.


----------



## performanceplus

It easy to put a plow on. I know its a pain to get everything else ready last min, but I wait as long as I can. I don't load sanders until the snow is flying.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

hey it got the phones to ring picked up 4 new drives today beacuse of it.


----------



## mansf123

i was all pumped to get out there plowing. There is still time for things to change.....i guesss


----------



## fisher guy

excuse me as I F%#^ING SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i give up im moving to moosehead lake i want snow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first they say 12 in then 6+ now if were lucky a dusting i hate weather people


----------



## mansf123

fisher guy;1157397 said:


> excuse me as I F%#^ING SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i give up im moving to moosehead lake i want snow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! first they say 12 in then 6+ now if were lucky a dusting i hate weather people


when i got home and heard no snow i almost started to cry lol. We cant buy a snowflake nevermind plowable snow.:crying:


----------



## metalmetal67

Sorry all my fault, I put the plow on the truck!!!!


----------



## sno commander

wtf not even a freaking dusting now in western ct. they should make a 2 day forecast, i cant take 8 days of pumping up a big snowstorm then there like oh, it went out to sea. this sh&t is going to give me a stroke. :realmad:


----------



## kylegmc3500

well if we think on the bright side the storm went from nothing to a foot back to nothing in a little over a day so maybe buy Sunday it will change back again,? they have no clue


----------



## wolfmobile8

not happy at all:realmad: i hope it's not like this next month


----------



## fisher guy

and the sucky part about all this after this storm its gonna remain pretty quiet for the next few weeks so we shall see im sorry but im counting this winter out as a bust no snow in december this is rediculous


----------



## sno commander

have you mass guys been out at all this year? i have been out twice but nothing much at all to plow. mainly sand


----------



## AC2717

nothing at all, infact I went and fired up all the equipment


----------



## Kramer

sno commander;1157485 said:


> have you mass guys been out at all this year? i have been out twice but nothing much at all to plow. mainly sand


Yeah, I've been out-- I was out to put the plow on to make sure it works for the storm that's not coming!! :crying:

Outside of that, no, unless you count brushing the dusting off the windshield.

On a positive note, it was extremely Icy last Sunday..too bad I don't have to sand!:realmad:


----------



## NAHA

WTF?! over?
thats it iam calling mother nature out, ur a bi*ch. u got nothing, bing it!


----------



## fisher guy

sno commander;1157485 said:


> have you mass guys been out at all this year? i have been out twice but nothing much at all to plow. mainly sand


natta zip zilch a whole alotta of nothing weve had one dusting this year and u couldent even see ur footprint in it its pathedic im moving to alaska forget this


----------



## nepatsfan

sanded last sunday...this is getting frustrating though


----------



## backupbuddy

eric02038;1157339 said:


> you must be watching the Canadian weather channel


 LMFAO!! :laughing:


----------



## backupbuddy

Tune in at 11 and it will be back on


----------



## mansf123

backupbuddy;1157597 said:


> Tune in at 11 and it will be back on


Lol wouldnt that be funny. At this point give me a simple 1-3 and ill be happy


----------



## BillyRgn

I think it is time for everyone in ct, mass and RI to sell all there snow equipment, to the guys in upstate NY, it looks like they could use it, they said on the news this after noon that buffalo has had about 75 inches already this year... Darn lake effect


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;1157621 said:


> Lol wouldnt that be funny. At this point give me a simple 1-3 and ill be happy


 I hear ya!!!


----------



## redsoxfan

maybe ill just go in the storm thread and look at pics of what we could have gotten. then again maybe i shouldnt. might get a couple inches next week. at this point ill take anything .:realmad:


----------



## kylegmc3500

if we could at least get 2 inches just enough to plow a little id be happy :crying:


----------



## Grumpydave

Berkshire County in Western MA has gotten plowable snow twice, 12/7 and 12/14. Light fluffy 5" first then 3-5 the second. Both times it was all bands of lake effect snow out of the west. Doesn't make a season but it's a start for us.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Yeah this shotty forecasting gets me frustrated beyond words, but luckily this year i picked up some seasonal contracts & thank god for those. Although 2-3 storms a month would be nice to collect on all the residentials.


----------



## AC2717

so does anyone think this might be back on?


----------



## advl66

i hope it will track back. this is some bullsh*t


----------



## kylegmc3500

anything could happen rite lets hope it tracks back


----------



## 10elawncare

Hooray... I was headed to a wedding on sunday and was worried I wasn't gonna be taking full advantage of that open bar. But it looks like no snow for us, so I'm drinking my snow tears away! LOL


----------



## JLsDmax

i dont think there is a chance to track back..its the first time any weather person has been sure of anything


----------



## abbe

there's no snow in the forecast really. What a bunch of straight [email protected] I hate this sh$t.


----------



## WingPlow

i am so sick and tired of all these weather people hyping all these "BIG" storms
a week or more in advance just to get people to watch them...

now there already hyping a storm for christams day here in NE...yeah right


----------



## WingPlow

sorry...typo = christmas


----------



## performanceplus

I agree with you. They will probaly hype the sh#t out of the Christmas day storm. If I were a betting man. The storm that we want to miss will be the one we missed this weekend.


----------



## Chevycrazyman

seems like this is everyones first year plowing. these storms don't develop until a day or two before. there forecasts are never accurate, so many variables to effect each storm. you cant believe anything they say until you see it on the ground. welcome to new england.


----------



## 20Silverado05

well of course they are only right when they say its not going to snow or if its gunna fffn rain.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I still might put the plow in the shop atleast because the way it looks the cape might get a "few" inches but if that turns into 6" in the middle of the night I want my plow inside.


----------



## redsoxfan

why is the weatherman can always get it right when its gonna rain but they can never get it right when its gonna snow ????????


----------



## SnowPro93

I think I'm going to start a weather man fantasy league...but instead of winning by who's most accurate you get points for the awful ones. At least then I could get some enjoyment out of it!


----------



## JTK324

OKay this sucks pulled all the machines in and checked them and now nothing i am going to start sending bills to the weather channel and other weather organizations for the time and money it costs me to get **** ready and buy product this is BULL *****


----------



## Maleko

Ya getting old fast..
The weather men here get you all hyped up one day then its off. Then its on..

I swear they aint worth [email protected]#t .....
They should be held responsible for the havoc they cause


----------



## cpmi

Ya the weather really sucks but there's nothing you can do. As far as spending money and time getting prepped it's all part of the snowplowing game and the massive amount of overhead it carries.


----------



## lawn king

Its good to see that the forecasters picked up right where they left off last season! Clueless & crying wolf!


----------



## WingPlow

are you guys new englanders or what ????

you sound like its never gonna snow at all here, i remember back maybe 8 years
or so ago..we had our snowiest winter EVER in my part of CT and the ground was bare 
on christmas day...all the snow fell from jan 1st till march..we ended up with like 
125 inches for the year

i dont mind them being wrong so much as i do with all the damned hype a week or more
away


----------



## Grumpydave

Plowing snow has always been and will always be a crapshoot. The number of people that have gone broke thinking they'll make a living doing it is enormous. All you can do is make sure your stuff is ready and then set your alarm in case it really did snow. More often than not you can go back to sleep.


----------



## mansf123

I put the plows on the trucks today "just in case" I have a funny feeling we havent heard the last fromthis storm


----------



## kylegmc3500

everone in town has there plows on. mines lined up in case the weatherman change there mind tomarow nite but im not hooking it up, i highly doubt we will c enough to plow


----------



## mansf123

westward trend in the models.......looking better


----------



## kylegmc3500

idk i hope ur rite but ive been hearing that its out to sea may clip main but thats it hope u prove me rong


----------



## SnowPro93

yeah the NAM model has brought it in slightly...


----------



## mansf123

tim kelley said marginally plowable snows now....


----------



## 02powerstroke

mansf123;1158894 said:


> tim kelley said marginally plowable snows now....


huh


----------



## kylegmc3500

storm Christmas day?


----------



## JTK324

No one is allowed to even talk about the storm on Xmas a jinx it for all of us getting away from screaming kids and in laws!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillyRgn

Nbc 30 still says no snow for sunday, and News 8 just said 1-3 for east of I-91 and dusting to an inch for west of I-91 it CT, but says it is only one computer model bringing us snow so tonight at 11 he might take the snow off for sunday or maybe add to it???? Now I really think they are trying to get someone to lose there minds.


----------



## mansf123

what good are weatherman who cant even nail done a storm thats less than 24 hours away. give me a break. for what they get paid they should at the very least have somewhat of a clue


----------



## kylegmc3500

now there saying a dusting for ri he said its tracking closer maybe by tomaro itl be even closer!


----------



## CTPlowman

just got word 2-4 inches for s.e


----------



## Ziob34

ct weather guys are clueless just gotta set your alarm and then end up going back to bed........think its been a while since we didn't have atleast one storm in december could use a quick 2 inches to ease the pain.


----------



## Lawn Rover

CTPlowman;1159143 said:


> just got word 2-4 inches for s.e


when can we look forward to that?


----------



## mansf123

dont get too excited yet but the latest run show 3-6 inches


----------



## 02powerstroke

mansf123;1159240 said:


> dont get too excited yet but the latest run show 3-6 inches


For who the cape ?


----------



## johnscram

yep! well see!


----------



## kylegmc3500

were did u hear that all i hear is maybe a dusting


----------



## mansf123

The latest nam show the storm alot closer with snow through tuesday. still not a huge storm but very close....


----------



## johnscram

"NAM has gone from nothing at 6z to almost an 1" QPF through 84 hr in Boston on the 0z run. Not bad for a last minute move. Haven't seen much support from the other models yet but let's see what tonight brings. This is supposed to be the NAM's good range so it should at least be considered."


----------



## johnscram

As for sun ngt and mon...new 00z nam coming in at the moment and
is more amplified with developing offshore cyclone. 00z nam has up
to 0.50 inches of liquid qpf thru 00z tue from boston to
providence and over an inch of liquid qpf across the cape and
islands! Mid level trof takes on a negative tilt with explosive
cyclogenesis southeast of the 40n/70w benchmark late sun ngt and
mon...along with impressive comma head projected over much of
southern new england. However with the mid level low also tracking
south and east of the benchmark mid level frontogenesis and
associated snow banding potential should remain
offshore...possibly clipping the cape and islands. Obviously will
have to wait and review all of the 00z model guidance before
possibly changing the forecast for sun ngt and mon. Stay tuned!


----------



## 02powerstroke

rain for the cape again lol I'm going to have a stomach ulcer by the end of this......


----------



## abbe

haha I gave up already


----------



## kylegmc3500

dusting to an inch for Rhode island maybe some sanding and ice melting on the residential contracts?


----------



## nepatsfan

I dont know if I can take much more of this


----------



## CTPlowman

mans i heard that also 3-6 for eastern ct now


----------



## GSullivan

I have to admit it's great fun going back and forth here talking about these storms.The reality of it though is this,none of us will ever make a living plowing snow here in New England.I think someone else said the same thing a few posts back.I'm putting my plow on just like everyone else on here but I'm planning on going to work on Monday.If it snows and I get called out GREAT.If not......oh well.


----------



## BillyRgn

CTPlowman;1159520 said:


> mans i heard that also 3-6 for eastern ct now


Where did you get these numbers from?


----------



## 10elawncare

I just heard 2-3" of snow accumulations!!!



....total, over the next 4 months...


----------



## LunchBox

GSullivan;1159531 said:


> I have to admit it's great fun going back and forth here talking about these storms.The reality of it though is this,none of us will ever make a living plowing snow here in New England.I think someone else said the same thing a few posts back.I'm putting my plow on just like everyone else on here but I'm planning on going to work on Monday.If it snows and I get called out GREAT.If not......oh well.


The way I look at is: you won't get rich off plowing, it's more of busy work, and for me fun. If it doesn't snow the construction work for the most part will still be pretty steady, but if it snows a lot then the construction work slows down a lot, therefore all there is to do is fix trucks and plow snow. 
but yes I am disappointed about this too.


----------



## FordFisherman

02powerstroke;1159293 said:


> For who the cape ?


02powerstroke, If I were you I'd get the blade on and fuel up. Would not be surprised to see you pick up 2-4" when its all said and done. Where on the Cape are you?


----------



## southshoreplow

So is it on again ? Should I put the blade on ?


----------



## 02powerstroke

FordFisherman;1159612 said:


> 02powerstroke, If I were you I'd get the blade on and fuel up. Would not be surprised to see you pick up 2-4" when its all said and done. Where on the Cape are you?


brewster kinda outer cape said its supposed to mix alot here, I was going to just move my plow into my shop so if I get the call from the highway dept I can just hook up and go.


----------



## mansf123

now the nam is showing a decent storm for eastern ma again.......i give up. I have pats tickets but i think ill give them away because something tells me id get a call as soon as the game starts.....just my luck


----------



## FordFisherman

I'm confident you guys in SE mass will be pushing snow in the next day or so.


----------



## NAHA

Go to the game


----------



## H20-32

The snow will come go, You gotta goto the PATS, 13yrs season tickets....Last update I got was possible 1"-3" by tuesday.


----------



## mansf123

NAHA;1159680 said:


> Go to the game


haha you know if i go to the game it will snow like hell....good for yo guys


----------



## NAHA

The snow ist gonna melt in 4 hours go to the game just don't get to ****** so u can still plow haha


----------



## quigleysiding

Yes Definitely go to the game.I guess i am going to get one truck loaded up just in case since i won't need it for work the next week or so anyways.


----------



## CTPlowman

just got total forcast 2-3 inches plowable for me lol


----------



## 02powerstroke

Idk guys I just don't see this turning into anything.


----------



## Lawn Rover

02powerstroke;1159769 said:


> Idk guys I just don't see this turning into anything.


Me either. Out to sea it says.


----------



## johnscram

latest precip map

http://image.weather.com/images/maps/tropical/map_spectrop10_ltst_6nh_enus_600x405.jpg


----------



## 02powerstroke

is that 2-4 mixing for the cape or the 6-12" color (highly doubt that)


----------



## johnscram

im reading 6-12!


----------



## 02powerstroke

its 40 out here right now so I bet ya its going to rain till at least dark


----------



## johnscram

not supposed to actually start till 8 or 9


----------



## advl66

F*** this storm,and all the forecasters.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Saying 3 inches and 2 tomorrow and then Wednesday might get another push?


----------



## 02powerstroke

johnscram;1159835 said:


> not supposed to actually start till 8 or 9


im watching the radar its going to be doing something before 8


----------



## mansf123

at this point its pretty mch watch and wait. the local on the 8s is saying 3-5 thr tommorow. ill gladly take that


----------



## clp94

it will be on and off throughout the week apparently, we'll see. at this point its easier to just wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## plowman4life

im just going to wait. im not hitching anything up. i would feel a whole lot better if the weatherman would come on and say i have no clue whats going on.

our forcast here went from
1-2 feet 
nothing
6-10"
nothing
flurries
wind
2-4"
flurries
1-3"
now they have no clue


----------



## 20Silverado05

With all these effn weather stations its just the blind leading the blind


----------



## wildbroncobilly

I just put my plow on,gonna take a nap and watch the game and see what happens


----------



## CTPlowman

from what i am seeing right now we could be pushing here in SE CT tonight and possibly another push wed


----------



## 02powerstroke

idk everyone in town has there plows and and we just went to finish the X mass shopping and there's loaders and pushers being dropped in lots, All the mass highway boys are hooked up. I'm going out to get fuel and put the plow on..


----------



## Grumpydave

I use a weather forecast service from one of the Albany,NY TV stations. Their futurecast snow fall map through 6am Tues morning shows 1/2" in Springfield and heavier amounts the further East you go with a swath of up to 12" just East of New Bedford. You can tell me how close they got when it's over. We won't get anything here in the Berkshires.


----------



## cpmi

Grumpydave;1160063 said:


> I use a weather forecast service from one of the Albany,NY TV stations. Their futurecast snow fall map through 6am Tues morning shows 1/2" in Springfield and heavier amounts the further East you go with a swath of up to 12" just East of New Bedford. You can tell me how close they got when it's over. We won't get anything here in the Berkshires.


Let us know how it goes as they are predicting nothing for my area of CT until possibly next weekend-which I believe is going to be the same scenario as this weekend-all you can do is wait and see.


----------



## Grumpydave

Their maps show no snow West of the Connecticut River. Most of Rhode Island is in the 4-6" range. Remember all... this is just another weatherman trying to guess how much snow someone 200 miles away is going to get 36 to 48hrs from now. They have been pretty accurate for me over the years but I'm only 40 miles away from them and they are only one of multiple sources I use.


----------



## timmy1

Looks like another one brewing for Christmas night...

Let's keep an eye on it!


----------



## CTPlowman

timmy what do you think can we be plowing down here in eastern CT


----------



## WingPlow

here we go again,,

hype hype hype.....


----------



## CTPlowman

im looking at the radar and this thing is moving north


----------



## kylegmc3500

i live in greene ri on the connecticut line i highly doubt well c anything


----------



## ss502gmc

Wtf!!! The weather service just took every snow flake out of the forecast for the south shore tonight. Go figure I see that AFTER im done loading the spreader!!!! Ughhh I cannot win. I been going by the NWS and they have had 1-3 inches in the forecast for tonight ALL DAY!!!!!!! Im used to these typical new england storm fluctuations but this is ridiculous. I cant remember getting this frustrated over a storm. I dunno maybe everyones so frustrater because we've yet to drop the blades.


----------



## 02powerstroke

ss502gmc;1160269 said:


> Wtf!!! The weather service just took every snow flake out of the forecast for the south shore tonight. Go figure I see that AFTER im done loading the spreader!!!! Ughhh I cannot win. I been going by the NWS and they have had 1-3 inches in the forecast for tonight ALL DAY!!!!!!! Im used to these typical new england storm fluctuations but this is ridiculous. I cant remember getting this frustrated over a storm. I dunno maybe everyones so frustrater because we've yet to drop the blades.


I don't know how they are taking it away now it looks to be going north more than east


----------



## ss502gmc

Who knows ill wake up early tomorrow and ill know then....


----------



## rickyarosh

Well its a good thing i bought a new truck, plow, and sander. This winter sucks the fat one


----------



## Santry426

Saw a stat on the news today were at 296 days since the last measureable snow storm in boston. The record is 303 days set back in 1999-2000 season... Looks like were at least breaking a record this season!


----------



## 02powerstroke

http://image.weather.com/images/maps/tropical/map_spectrop10_ltst_6nh_enus_600x405.jpg

OK so it that 6-12 or a mix for the cape?? I'm so god damn confused


----------



## FordFisherman

02, is it snowing by you yet?


----------



## 02powerstroke

nope its geting colder but nothing flying yet


----------



## AC2717

i think this one is a go to bed and see what is ouitside and hope for a call in the middle of the night as well, or if you are like me you will wake up every two hours and see what is going on outside


----------



## mansf123

wHAT IS THE POINT OF A FORECAST when it changes completely every 6 hours/


----------



## quigleysiding

Just got done getting the trucks ready. Just got home and it started to snow.Now we need a least a few inches so they will call.purplebou


----------



## AC2717

Ain't this the truth:
http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weather/Snow/Cover.aspx


----------



## krd3105

This Sucks!


----------



## 02powerstroke

Now I know its not going to snow


----------



## wolfmobile8

truck and plow look good you might be pushing some snow tommorrow but hopefully we get that strom on chirstmas.


----------



## mycirus

Well it just changed over to snow here. I am just south of the west entrance to the Canal. Maybe I have a chance if this keeps up all night. (slow comp posted but didnt show it. added pic below)


----------



## ss502gmc

Its snowing lightly in Bridgewater area


----------



## mycirus

Well it just changed over to snow here. I am just south of the west entrance to the Canal. Maybe I have a chance if this keeps up all night.


----------



## johnscram

snowing here!


----------



## nepatsfan

HERE COMES ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## AC2717

here in Norwood:


Nothing.... and counting


----------



## nepatsfan

nothing here either


----------



## 02powerstroke

just started here as snow grounds to wet this isent going to do anything, feel dumb for putting the plow on. Night all


----------



## Santry426

Atleast the pats are on


----------



## nepatsfan

If the pats by any chance lose and we dont at least go out and sand...I just may find a bridge and jump


----------



## mycirus

Starting to stick. Hopefully it goes all night.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Almost an inch on the ground here in Pembroke. The NOAA forecasters are still all over the place for the time period form now through early Tuesday:


> ...UPWARDS OF 3 TO 5...PERHAPS EVEN 6 INCHES IN A FEW SPOTS FROM THE
> CAPE COD CANAL EASTWARD...


 I decided I'd better hitch up just in case Norwell calls me in.


----------



## JTK324

we got a light flurry here in good ole cranston ri another miss judgement by the weather men i got a about another half hour to watch the game and i am going to bed and going to wake up at 3 to see if maybe i can get a sandingTHIS SUCKS


----------



## kylegmc3500

nothing for ri whatsoever .... farmers almanac say no decent storms until mid january wtf


----------



## abbe

same here in cranston. Useless


----------



## NAHA

I put the plow on for practice


----------



## BillyRgn

No snow in hamden,ct, the foot that they were talking about a couple of days ago must be evaporating before it hits the ground or something, ooo that's right the weather man was way off, I almost forGot


----------



## justinizzi

Nothing here in Westerly RI this sucks:angry:


----------



## Powastroka

ZIP ZILCH ZERO in the Brockton area...


----------



## ss502gmc

Got my first push in on a a couple lots in middeboro!


----------



## AC2717

Here in Norwood at 8:20am


..........Nothing and not really counting anymore


----------



## 02powerstroke

3" on the ground still snowing hoping the town calls us in


----------



## fordpsd

Not a flake to be seen around here yet.


----------



## mansf123

just started snowing in mansfield. Has anyone been out plowing yet?


----------



## mycirus

Got my first push in this morning. About 2 inches, still falling. Gonna make another round at 6 unless it stops before then.


----------



## NAHA

We gotta find all the weather mens houses and plow the grass off there lawns. When they come out yellen just say it looked like a foot of snow to me just helpn out. A** clowns


----------



## JustinD

Snowing in Middletown but not amounting to much......


----------



## AC2717

still nothing in Norwood, so from above Mansfield is getting some, but litterally just a couple of miles up 95 nothing


----------



## JTK324

Okay so honestly who is looking forward to the chance of snow on xmas so they can get away from the in laws or kids?


----------



## AC2717

Not even going to bnother to worry about the supposed storm on Christmas night
would love for it to hit, but not getting my hopes up


----------



## mansf123

It sounds like this snow will continue tru tonight. Just give me an inch....


----------



## JLsDmax

there is about a half inch in whitman and its snowing now


----------



## performanceplus

I will give you my christmas day forecast on the 26th, just to make sure I am not like the typical weatherman.


----------



## 20Silverado05

mycirus;1161405 said:


> Got my first push in this morning. About 2 inches, still falling. Gonna make another round at 6 unless it stops before then.


HMM thats a nice looking backrack lol


----------



## mycirus

20Silverado05;1161539 said:


> HMM thats a nice looking backrack lol


Thanks. I got it from a nice member on here....whats his name. Ha ha, thanks it worked out well. And today I am making enough money to cover it. Now to pay for that lightbar. Maybe on Sat I can knock that one out.


----------



## 20Silverado05

haha hope so


----------



## AC2717

started snowing in Norwood about 30 minutes ago,
at least a dusting on the ground, come on, stay snowing, I need a push tonight!


----------



## 20Silverado05

So far this is what the yard looks like around my area . The GF sent this to me a little while ago


----------



## Powastroka

I will say its snowing in the Brockton area.. Not just flurries! And a quick peek at the radar shows this thing getting blown in from the ocean right at us!


----------



## AC2717

Powastroka;1161631 said:


> I will say its snowing in the Brockton area.. Not just flurries! And a quick peek at the radar shows this thing getting blown in from the ocean right at us!


I noticed this as well on the maps and when looking outside, I might get a round in after all, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## FordFisherman

Suffering from snow withdrawal, please post more pics. Need action shots.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The storm is moving to the west so you guy out on the cape might see snow for some time. http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## fisher guy

snowing pretty good in ipswich were on the line 1-3 i cant believe it i forgot what this stuff looks like...probally not gonna go out though all our stuff is in the dusting to an inch area so im keeping my fingers crossed and hopeing the weather guys wrong


----------



## abbe

Dusting here and flurrying in cranston, we need real snow bad. Praying to the snow gods


----------



## dan6399

Theres about 2-3" here in Kingston and there was more in Halifax. Hopefully it picks up in Hingham so I can get some pushes up there. 

Id love a storm on Christmas night to Sunday. We'll have to wait and see I guess.

Have a good night everyone hopefully you'll get some pushes in.


----------



## ejsmass2

*Nothing in framingham*

Nothing in framingham. I really want a white NYE. I again want a 40" snow storm this year. THat is one of the two things on my christmas list


----------



## 02powerstroke

still going strong here 6" on the ground now there saying 10" by the time its done.


----------



## abbe

the cape can kiss my arse.


----------



## 10elawncare

I threw ice cubes out on my driveway and ran out there with the peladow to melt them!


----------



## wolfmobile8

when i was in raynham today it was snowing good down there then on my way home on 495 i saw a few sanders out and i just got home and it strarted snowing here but were only getting a dusting.


----------



## CTPlowman

I cant hold this in any longer whats the status for the storm on sat lol


----------



## H20-32

Went to PATS got banged up,got home @ 2:30am, up @4am to check accounts and sand. Looks like we should end up 3-5", hitting the rack til 4am,scrape down and sand. Farve is going to start in MN,his last monday night.


----------



## sir spaniourd

Snowing hard in Newburyport, MA. just heard latest report. they are calling for 5-8". Over 12" at the Cape. This is nuts!!! just 2 hours ago they were calling just 1" over here. So many people caught offguard


----------



## JLsDmax

like 3" in bridgwwater area...already went out sanding going out to push later


----------



## mulcahy mowing

About an inch here will get a push in around 4am


----------



## 02powerstroke

observer next town over measured 11" of snow lol going to bed town wants us out at 2am


----------



## quigleysiding

Nice to see some of you guys got something. It's a start anyway.


----------



## KartAnimal29

CTPlowman;1162073 said:


> I cant hold this in any longer whats the status for the storm on sat lol


Henry Margusity from AccuWeather.com just had a live stream and he said 3-6 for CT as of right now. As much as 16 or 18 if the storm goes in the right direction. He said it looks good for all of New England to get hit hard, but it's still 6 days out.


----------



## FordFisherman

SE Mass guys are gonna make some $$$$$$. Nice


----------



## AC2717

so what time does everyone think they will be heading out tonight, I am residential so I do not go out on storms like this till they are done

need some pointers on the time frame, little hesitant today because first storm and light amounts


----------



## CTPlowman

KartAnimal29;1162289 said:


> Henry Margusity from AccuWeather.com just had a live stream and he said 3-6 for CT as of right now. As much as 16 or 18 if the storm goes in the right direction. He said it looks good for all of New England to get hit hard, but it's still 6 days out.


Ill take the 16-18 any day or anything at this point


----------



## brad96z28

just an inch or 2 in taunton I wont get out of bed for that.


----------



## nepatsfan

AC2717;1162302 said:


> so what time does everyone think they will be heading out tonight, I am residential so I do not go out on storms like this till they are done
> 
> need some pointers on the time frame, little hesitant today because first storm and light amounts


depends on how many accounts and how long it takes. For residential I would plan to have them done by 6:30 am or so. I dont know if you are going to have enough snow to plow. We are going to do our commercial accounts but I have yet to decide if we will do driveways. I dont even think we have an inch now. Do you guys have more than that in Norwood? I usually do a 2" trigger on driveways


----------



## ColliganLands

we probably have a 1/2 inch here theyre saying a dusting to 2inches ill head out around 3:30 or 4 if we get to the 2 inches thats my trigger for driveways


----------



## AC2717

nepatsfan;1162320 said:


> depends on how many accounts and how long it takes. For residential I would plan to have them done by 6:30 am or so. I dont know if you are going to have enough snow to plow. We are going to do our commercial accounts but I have yet to decide if we will do driveways. I dont even think we have an inch now. Do you guys have more than that in Norwood? I usually do a 2" trigger on driveways


Yeah, we have more than 2, that is my trigger, there is a lot of wind driven stuff, usually with these storms I do not like to use my blower, but I am on my own tonight, and I can do it myself under 3 hours, were if I did not use it, would be a couple more hours

It is a toss up tonight, I hate using it at night when it is not really needed especially at like 3 or 4 am. I think I will head to sleep for a couple of hours then head out

I only have 15, I am a single guy operation that then subs for others in the area, and bring a guy on to help me with mine when we get the big ones

I dunno I am tossing it around


----------



## CTPlowman

Ok i know im gonna jinx this one lol but from what i saw for a report for xmas day and that sun this storm will NOT miss CT RI  im not getting my hopes up


----------



## mycirus

Make it stop....waking up at 230 for round 3. Its been non stop all day upper cape. I got 8 inches in some places. I have to work tomorrow at 715, unless there is a 2 hour delay or even better if the close work.


----------



## CTPlowman

THE CAPE HAS LAKE EFFECT SNOWWWWWWWWWWWW lol


----------



## Fisher II

....just stopped for the moment in Weymouth....have about 3-4 inches. Looking at radar looks like it may have stopped.


----------



## Jto89

sanded once going out to push around 3 or 4


----------



## AC2717

saw a real quick except on whdh. saying the heavy stuff will taper off after midnight. Thikn I am working the same angle as you guys. 4am or so


----------



## atvriderinmass

Not even a inch north of Boston. Everyone thats plowing please post some videos on you tube. I'm getting sick of watching the same ones over and over. Think i have a problem? Damn weather guys get our hopes up here and then rip it away..wtf!


----------



## Luppy

About 4" here in Randolph. I'll be out by 5 am.
I do rezi's only.


----------



## CTPlowman

im waiting on snow lol


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

1/2 inch here perfect at least we can sand!!!!!


----------



## CTPlowman

so i just go into lalala land and phone rings i look outside and omg its snowing going sanding lol


----------



## Lawn Rover

Sweet, drive safe!


----------



## ColliganLands

anyone in the franklin ma area plowing residentials tonight?


----------



## CTPlowman

roads are covered but blowing and its getting slicker and slicker lol bring it down mother nature sorry i called you the Beep the other day lol


----------



## Lawn Rover

CTPlowman;1162585 said:


> roads are covered but blowing and its getting slicker and slicker lol bring it down mother nature sorry i called you the Beep the other day lol


What part of CT you in?


----------



## CTPlowman

SE Right on the RI line


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

whats this snow you guys refer to?


----------



## CTPlowman

lol im not lieing i see white gold falling and sticking and making slippery conditions now heres the mother of them all for xmas


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

it goes to show how much diffrent western ct is to eastern ct lol


----------



## CTPlowman

ya and you guys got it the other week now its our turn lol


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Town called us in at 6pm and we got in about six hours. It really came down good for a while. About 6 inches on the ground here in Pembroke and where I was plowing in Norwell.


----------



## Lawn Rover

I'm at Mohegan Sun right now, flurries but nothing to work.


----------



## eric02038

ColliganLands;1162581 said:


> anyone in the franklin ma area plowing residentials tonight?


Thinking about headed out. What about you, going out?


----------



## ColliganLands

eric02038;1162638 said:


> Thinking about headed out. What about you, going out?


i think i have to hit a few of them.. i have a 2 inch trigger but its kind of in the middle of 1 -2 inches so im thinking id rather do them and not get people calling asking why i didnt come


----------



## lawn king

I just finished my route (braintree), we got a 3+" here!


----------



## dutchman

CTPlowman;1162597 said:


> ya and you guys got it the other week now its our turn lol


We had nothing here yet.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The only snow I've cleared so far this year was with my Echo 770  Nothing for central/western part of CT yet.


----------



## BigLou80

mycirus;1162356 said:


> Make it stop....waking up at 230 for round 3. Its been non stop all day upper cape. I got 8 inches in some places. I have to work tomorrow at 715, unless there is a 2 hour delay or even better if the close work.


3 plows on 8" man im plowing in the wrong area


----------



## eric02038

I went out at 4am and hit my seasonal customers. Just got up and it's snowing, looks like i now need to go out a hit all my customers


----------



## fordpsd

Just got in from sanding/salting everything. Started the night off (or early morning 2am) with a flat tire and of course i have no spare on the truck so took about an hour to go get the plug kit and get it fixed. 

Starting to snow again now, going to get a few hours of sleep and see what it looks like then.


----------



## justinizzi

Lawn Rover;1162608 said:


> I'm at Mohegan Sun right now, flurries but nothing to work.


You said that you live near the RI. CT. line i live in westerly RI. right on the line.


----------



## nepatsfan

ColliganLands;1162581 said:


> anyone in the franklin ma area plowing residentials tonight?


We might hit them this afternoon. We went out and hit a couple parking lots last night. I have one in the industrial park in mansfield that had a decent amount of snow...close to 3 inches.  20 minutes away we barely had a dusting at that time. Got home at 430am and it looked like it was over. Woke up this morning to what seems to be at least another inch here.


----------



## ColliganLands

nepatsfan;1162765 said:


> We might hit them this afternoon. We went out and hit a couple parking lots last night. I have one in the industrial park in mansfield that had a decent amount of snow...close to 3 inches.  20 minutes away we barely had a dusting at that time. Got home at 430am and it looked like it was over. Woke up this morning to what seems to be at least another inch here.


we were at an inch here last night when it stopped.. still looks like we're under the 2" trigger right now so im not sure if ill hit the driveways or not. don't have any lots this year and the town isnt likely to call us in for this. my plan now is to head out on the driveways around 2 depending on how much more snow we pick up before then


----------



## krd3105

Im in Northern RI. got about 1/2". What do you guys do in this situation?
I have a few apartment buildings that want me to salt/sand when needed. im new to the sanding/salting end of things. should i wait till later this afternoon after these flurries end?


----------



## 20Silverado05

Got about 6 or 7 inches here in Marshfield. Finally got my first push in.


----------



## ColliganLands

were still around 1- 1.5 inches sun is out now.. might have to just watch this one melt off


----------



## Mysticlandscape

got about 2 1/2 here. Plowed and salted everything, watching radar in-case more comes in.


----------



## mansf123

just got in from 2pm yesterday. nice little suprise storm..


----------



## fisher guy

just shy of 3 here in ipswich about an inch up in salisbury so didnt get to do any accounts


----------



## fisher guy

ok im gonna say something DONT TALK ABOUT ANY MORE STORMS ESPECIALLY ONES AROUND CHRISTMAS WHDH JUST SAID SOMETHING ABOUT IT AND THEYRE BEING CAREFUL I DONT WANNA JINX THIS


----------



## AC2717

went out for 4:45am. Got them all done in under 3 hours all or 90% by hand. it was a good workout.
was about 2 to 4 inches where I was with some drifts due to wind around 7 or so

nice quick hit


----------



## Luppy

Got a push in on all the rezi's.
4" or so here. Ye old Jeep and Meyer did what they do best!


----------



## rjfetz1

Lookin like somethins brewing for this weekend......i'm just sayin, not going to jinx the snow goddess by saying somethings brewing. Late for x-mas but not for new years.


----------



## 02powerstroke

well on top of the pop up storm a customers new park model was due to be delivered today, we ended up parking it in the feild for now because there's trees down everywhere and we could not get it to the site to set it. The truck driver had to unhook it at the main entrance to our property because she couldn't get down our road with the semi so we used my dads truck lol.



















gives you idea how are 0-dusting accumulation came out.


----------



## FordFisherman

gotta appreciate the overacheiving snowstorm, they don't happen very often


----------



## knpc

I got a push in for my commercial lot and one drive in framingham. Not enough snow to do the rest of the drives, did a quick pass on a few of them. A nice warm up run.


----------



## Sp3cialized

I have friends who said they saw unlighted jets in the sky with chem trails being sprayed in every which direction the night over CT. Maybe had something to do with the lack of precip.. lol


----------



## JLsDmax

i got a push at all residentials and all commercials, it was a good warmup strom, found out what was broken on the truck, like a selonoid that completely melted while pushing the first account


----------



## wolfmobile8

plowed about 2 inches going back later to clean up where the cars were parked.


----------



## metalmetal67

I realize this isn't the forum for this question, however, I enjoy reading everyones posts within this forum.
How long does it take for you guys to complete your residential route with say a 6" push? How many customers?
I picked up a couple more and I don't want to be too strung out. I'm a one man show.


----------



## highridge

Had a good 5 inches in Brockton around 4 this morning and 2-3 at my house in Westport.


----------



## H20-32

Had any where from 4" to 8" hingham to plymouth got all rez's done and all commercials done 2 times plus 2 sandings.


----------



## NAHA

So do I leave the plow on for said thing sat sun mon or take it off ?


----------



## brad96z28

2 to 3 in here nothing worth plowing here for sure!


----------



## eric02038

metalmetal67;1163422 said:


> I realize this isn't the forum for this question, however, I enjoy reading everyones posts within this forum.
> How long does it take for you guys to complete your residential route with say a 6" push? How many customers?
> I picked up a couple more and I don't want to be too strung out. I'm a one man show.


65 residential driveways. timing depends if there are any problem and how good you are. what I do may take you longer or shorter. Pretty simple to figure out!!!


----------



## fisher guy

NAHA;1163492 said:


> So do I leave the plow on for said thing sat sun mon or take it off ?


if its a MM then take it off if its a speedcast then leave it on


----------



## NAHA

Its a mm. 1 to 3 on wed night. I might leave it on till thusday.


----------



## fisher guy

i just heard that myself yeah id leave it on looks like christmas storm is gonna me rain...nothing...or an inch or 2 so im not holding my breath


----------



## kylegmc3500

i cant remember the last December that we didn't have at leased one storm but looks like we wont have any this year wtf the Xmas storm looks like its dwindling away :realmad:


----------



## JTK324

Everyone stay positive about the Xmas storm and let's not talk about it and jinx it for us


----------



## rjfetz1

JTK324;1164164 said:


> Everyone stay positive about the Xmas storm and let's not talk about it and jinx it for us


Or, perhaps we don't ask nicely for a storm? All the negative vibs from storms missing get sent above, and its not nice to mess with mother nature. If for a second i felt my talking about something brought any kind of influence....well i would have won the power ball many years ago and then could care less what snow storms do.

Talking about snow is what this forum is for, weather past, present or future. Let it snowpurplebou


----------



## JTK324

Well played my friend well played


----------



## AC2717

I just took my mm2 off yesterday afternoon becasue they were saying just off and on flurries all week, let my wife take the truck to work today, now have to wait for her to get home to get it back on for tonight. I hope we get the 2-3 everyone is saying now for tonight. That would be great

Well we shall see!!!


----------



## CTPlowman

i just looked at the weather for tonight possible 2-3 inches as far as the ct border hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FordFisherman

This next storm has potential.


----------



## AC2717

so is 2 to 3 the latest for tonight?
anyone have a time frame on this one?


----------



## wolfmobile8

heres the snow map for tonight


----------



## abbe

that sucks


----------



## fisher guy

time frame is for tonite thru thurs morning its been spitting here all day but its to warm to accumalate they say were gonna get our accumulation tonite


----------



## AC2717

yeah I saw that map on channel 7 but it contradicts everyone else and on here, so now I am all confused. have to stay tuned tonight I guess and do one of thos up avery two hours thing


----------



## krd3105

Already accululating in Northern RI, just a dusting so far, but im hoping... Trucks ready to go and customers are calling!


----------



## performanceplus

Anything for CT tonight? It would be nice!!


----------



## Maleko

performanceplus;1164791 said:


> Anything for CT tonight? It would be nice!!


dont think so...:realmad:

But im in Fairfield County.

i think North Eastern may get some..


----------



## AC2717

so what is everyone thinking on resi's?
another 4am deal?


----------



## JTK324

I would think so I'm out sanding now


----------



## ColliganLands

im thinking the same 4am head out on the resi.. news is still saying 1-3 heaviest snow over by midnightish


----------



## mansf123

Im heading out now. something tells me we are getting more than 3 inches


----------



## knpc

I'll head out at 4am as well, that will get them all be done by 7am.


----------



## rickyarosh

Yeah and im gonna head out to the bar cause i live in CT and it doesnt snow here


----------



## cpmi

rickyarosh;1164951 said:


> Yeah and im gonna head out to the bar cause i live in CT and it doesnt snow here


I hear ya brother!!! :angry:


----------



## brad96z28

Hope it is like the other day all melted by 4pm.


----------



## clp94

got about 3 inches here in braintree for the sun-mon storm. coming down pretty hard right now too, theres about an inch on the ground now, we'll see!


----------



## mycirus

mansf123;1164924 said:


> Im heading out now. something tells me we are getting more than 3 inches


I hope youre right. I went and got my spare truck cause my fisher is acting up. I need to make the trip to central mass worth it.


----------



## AC2717

sounds like 4am is a go, 
anyone here any better news, I am with the looks like it will be on the heavy side of the 1 to 3 inches, maybe more, it is sticking pretty good here


----------



## CTPlowman

omg its snowing and sticking yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy im hearing 3 inches on the ct ri border hmmmmmmm they got it wrong as its snowing now and they said flurries


----------



## fordpsd

Snowing here in ri not much on the ground yet. Hopefully we get out to sand at least.


----------



## TJS

CTPlowman;1165113 said:


> omg its snowing and sticking yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy im hearing 3 inches on the ct ri border hmmmmmmm they got it wrong as its snowing now and they said flurries


Damn where the hell are you guys seeing this. Are you sure it is not fake snow.
I am in Fairfield County and I see nothing.


----------



## quigleysiding

Just a few spare flurries here.


----------



## kylegmc3500

snowing pretty good on the ct ri line abut a 1/4 inch on ground but radar shows it snowing all nite looks like at leased going to sand but i gotta plow one residential if we get an inch plowin every thing if we get 2 inches. come on snow!!! :whistling:


----------



## AC2717

went and put on the plow, have an inch on the ground, in the 5 minutes it took me to put it on it stopped snowing, and has not started up again, only about an inch maybe less on the ground.
main roads clear
this was before 9pm, so just over an hour ago.

Norwood/ West Roxbury area


----------



## eric02038

AC2717;1165322 said:


> went and put on the plow, have an inch on the ground, in the 5 minutes it took me to put it on it stopped snowing, and has not started up again, only about an inch maybe less on the ground.
> main roads clear
> this was before 9pm, so just over an hour ago.
> 
> Norwood/ West Roxbury area


Still snowing here in Franklin


----------



## jt5019

rickyarosh;1164951 said:


> Yeah and im gonna head out to the bar cause i live in CT and it doesnt snow here


Amen... been watching the radar all evening and just as soon as it moves into ct it starts to break up.


----------



## ColliganLands

wrapping up here.. seems to be a rain snow mix all main rds are wet and bare side roads covered and icy heading out in a few hours to hit the residentials.. looks like maybe a few snow showers moving in around 4-5am


----------



## eric02038

ColliganLands;1165378 said:


> wrapping up here.. seems to be a rain snow mix all main rds are wet and bare side roads covered and icy heading out in a few hours to hit the residentials.. looks like maybe a few snow showers moving in around 4-5am


Barely seems like any snow on my driveway. What has fallen is heavy, and the news has reported three inches. Not sure what to do


----------



## ColliganLands

im going to plow this one for sure its all icy a messy there was 3 inches the last round of snow had some rain in it and it packed it down


----------



## mulcahy mowing

ColliganLands;1165441 said:


> im going to plow this one for sure its all icy a messy there was 3 inches the last round of snow had some rain in it and it packed it down


I will be pushing resis over here as well second push for me I pushed last one and had no complaints so ill do it again


----------



## ColliganLands

mulcahy mowing;1165454 said:


> I will be pushing resis over here as well second push for me I pushed last one and had no complaints so ill do it again


i hit a few last time no complaints either.. this time i am doing the full route


----------



## eric02038

ColliganLands;1165465 said:


> i hit a few last time no complaints either.. this time i am doing the full route


You guys headed out tonight or waiting till the AM


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Very nice I've had allot of problems losing accounts to low ballers guys charging $20 no matter how much snow falls...


----------



## eric02038

mulcahy mowing;1165470 said:


> Very nice I've had allot of problems losing accounts to low ballers guys charging $20 no matter how much snow falls...


20 bucks for a foot of snow????? No Way


----------



## ColliganLands

eric02038;1165468 said:


> You guys headed out tonight or waiting till the AM


i'm going to head out around 230



mulcahy mowing;1165470 said:


> Very nice I've had allot of problems losing accounts to low ballers guys charging $20 no matter how much snow falls...


i had this problem also lost 5 to that this winter


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Oh yeah $20 for a foot no joke I lost so many I don't even wanna talk about how many


----------



## AC2717

Think I am getting up at 4am looking outside and will make a decision, as it stands right now if it did not snow anymore I would not head out, but I am hoping to see more


----------



## CTPlowman

just got in from 800 and what a ice skating rink down here near foxwoods going to sleep then going back out around 5 then to my ft job


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Not enough for me this morning...


----------



## AC2717

got up at 3:50, 4:50 and 5:50 and just made the decision now to not go out. less than an inch and with the sun coming up in less than an hour and it going to be sunny and above freezing, I am not heading out. I will hit my one commercial account though right now and that will be it

Oh well. Guess I will rest up for the weekend

My customers would be half and half if I cleaned them out, but I keep them updated via emails to let them know what is going on


----------



## plowmaster07

Just got back in from scraping down the parking lot that I do in Gardner. There was 1-2" down and I only need one.  Will post some pictures later.


----------



## Grumpydave

Around here it's $$/push but for a foot they'll see me 3 times depending on the length of the storm. Driveways here are so far apart and so long $20 per storm would barely cover fuel cost.


----------



## mycirus

Grumpydave;1165681 said:


> Around here it's $$/push but for a foot they'll see me 3 times depending on the length of the storm. Driveways here are so far apart and so long $20 per storm would barely cover fuel cost.


Yeah but if you get like 3 of those. You can fill up your tank, then you are raking it in. :laughing:


----------



## CTPlowman

Ok boys from CT looks like were in for a possible devasating storm sun into monday im not hearing totals yet but i did here up to 2 and half feet not getting myhopes up


----------



## BillyRgn

mycirus;1165765 said:


> Yeah but if you get like 3 of those. You can fill up your tank, then you are raking it in. :laughing:


I would rather do 25 drive ways at $40 and make a $1000.00, then do 50 driveways at $20 to make that $1000.00. I also would rather not be out twice as long, and spend double in fuel


----------



## justinizzi

Nothing hear in westerly this morning. :crying:


----------



## Ziob34

i wouldn't get your hopes up for this weekend the weather guys are useless lately using terms like "we think" "could be" "stay tuned" they really have no clue to commit to anything they just drag you along all week and then oops looks like this ones going out to sea..........if southern ct could just get a few inches to get one plow run in i'd be psyched!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sp3cialized

CTPlowman;1165792 said:


> Ok boys from CT looks like were in for a possible devasating storm sun into monday im not hearing totals yet but i did here up to 2 and half feet not getting myhopes up


Surely you are insane for writing this on the interwebs.

=)


----------



## ss502gmc

Could someone fill me in on the weekend storm for southern ma as i havent been home to watch the weather since monday. I have no clue. Thanks


----------



## mycirus

ss502gmc;1165849 said:


> Could someone fill me in on the weekend storm for southern ma as i havent been home to watch the weather since monday. I have no clue. Thanks


Up to a foot is possible according to Dylan. Its a quick mover, in Sunday night, out Mon afternoon. Track is everything as always.


----------



## 20Silverado05

All I want for christmas is my way with channel 7's Dylan Dreyer . she could tell me its gunna rain all winter and I wouldnt care.


----------



## kylegmc3500

accuweathr has ri in the blizzard warning for this weekend stormThumbs Up hopefully it stays in the same track there gonna put up an accumulation map up later on i herd 10 to 12 inches possible!


----------



## nepatsfan

If you guys from Franklin want to give me your contact info I will pass resi's on to you guys. We are not taking anymore unless they are next door or on the same street as a current customer. we did a full push last night. Hit all commercial and residential except for a few residentials that shoveled themselves. As for the guys that are doing the work for 20 bucks a storm.....I haven't heard of this but I wouldn't give it a second thought, they wont be around long.


----------



## fisher guy

are u guys nuts!?!?!?!? didnt we have a talk about not talking about this storm till sunday morning lol i havent been out all year i need something!!! lol


----------



## performanceplus

I agree. We should not talk about the possible storm. Accuweather has changed there map three times already. Just wait until sunday, they may have a clue by then.


----------



## dutchman

The latest is that it is not gone happen


----------



## PORTER 05

thats what we heard too.


----------



## AC2717

OK, SO when I stepped outside at 6:15 after deciding not to head out, I went out and did all my accounts. full cleaning on all them, they were all happy to see me, which is good for me


Just now starting to look at this weekend. Do not want to jynx it either


----------



## cpmi

Heard the same here-nothin' doin' for this weekend--out to sea she goes------------


----------



## timmy1

The models are all over the place...The storm is going to be big, no doubt. The question is, timing the cut off low. A delay would steer the bomb closer to the 40N 70W benchmark, this would produce big snow for SNE. An accelerated cut off low moves the big storm out to sea.


----------



## redsoxfan

Starting to sound like last weeks storm. All week gonna be a blockbuster of a storm. Now they are back pedalling like crazy my guess out to sea just like last week. Hope I'm wrong but not getting to exicited about it. Plow is still sitting where it has been since last March thinking it is gonna stay there a little longer The way this winter is going . thank goodness for sanding contracts


----------



## advl66

im not taking my plow out of the garage entill i have to plow. not getting my hopes up for nothing


----------



## chrisby316

CTPlowman;1165792 said:


> Ok boys from CT looks like were in for a possible devasating storm sun into monday im not hearing totals yet but i did here up to 2 and half feet not getting myhopes up





Sp3cialized;1165828 said:


> Surely you are insane for writing this on the interwebs.
> 
> =)


he is such a catastrophizer. he thinks that there is nobody else in se ct to call him on his lies. every time we get a flurry he posts he got 3 inches. any time there is a storm brewing, he writes about how it is armageddon. its just sad that other people read the crap he writes and takes him serious.


----------



## sno commander

im fully prepared for this storm to go out to sea.


----------



## darryl g

I'm done wondering and waiting. I put the plow on and the ballast and shovels in the truck. All I have to do if I roll out is toss in the snowblower and equip the cab. I've got an errand mobile to run around in so it can just sit there until (if) it does snow.


----------



## CTPlowman

chrisby316;1166505 said:


> he is such a catastrophizer. he thinks that there is nobody else in se ct to call him on his lies. every time we get a flurry he posts he got 3 inches. any time there is a storm brewing, he writes about how it is armageddon. its just sad that other people read the crap he writes and takes him serious.


Ok bro i dont know who you are and im not trying to start stuff here but come on grow up you dont know me

Now going back to the storm all the ct stations are saying snow for sun night into monday but dont know how much yet


----------



## abbe

Oh damn the drama in new england


----------



## 02powerstroke

chrisby316;1166505 said:


> he is such a catastrophizer. he thinks that there is nobody else in se ct to call him on his lies. every time we get a flurry he posts he got 3 inches. any time there is a storm brewing, he writes about how it is armageddon. its just sad that other people read the crap he writes and takes him serious.


He said he "Herd" that and I saw the same thing on accuweather?


----------



## chrisby316

Don't mean to start drama, just a little disappointed my area is being misrepresented. No hard feelings, **** I would cover your accounts if need be.


----------



## quigleysiding

We need snow


----------



## 02powerstroke

chrisby316;1166657 said:


> Don't mean to start drama, just a little disappointed my area is being misrepresented. No hard feelings, **** I would cover your accounts if need be.


Are you in the same exact town? because last storm (monday) the cape got 12" of snow and 30 miles away only got 5-6" so...


----------



## mansf123

02powerstroke;1166676 said:


> Are you in the same exact town? because last storm (monday) the cape got 12" of snow and 30 miles away only got 5-6" so...


looks like you may have a repeat of mondays storm


----------



## FordFisherman

mansf123;1166760 said:


> looks like you may have a repeat of mondays storm


I agree. Can't fight the pattern. It just sucks when the Mets. and the models get you pumped up for a big storm and then take it away.
I think the Cape is gonna get slammed again too...


----------



## chrisby316

looks better for eastern ct than the last one


----------



## kylegmc3500

we dont need a blizzard just 2 or three inches to go out. i was a little confused on accuweather i put in my zip code 02816 and it had and explanation mark that said 15 inches of snow on the way but then there weather video and maps didnt seem to back that statement up??? anyone else see that? i jist hoping for 2 to 4 dont need to be greedy just gotta pay the bills


----------



## Sp3cialized

kylegmc3500;1167088 said:


> we dont need a blizzard just 2 or three inches to go out. i was a little confused on accuweather i put in my zip code 02816 and it had and explanation mark that said 15 inches of snow on the way but then there weather video and maps didnt seem to back that statement up??? anyone else see that? i jist hoping for 2 to 4 dont need to be greedy just gotta pay the bills


Thats what Im saying.

But strangely enough another customer called me up the other day to sign up for a monthly for a resi.. maybe they think were gonna get pounded...


----------



## AC2717

anyone find anything new?
I am searching the web now


----------



## eric02038

AC2717;1167118 said:


> anyone find anything new?
> I am searching the web now


Not bothering to look until Sunday morning. They can't predict crap


----------



## cpmi

Well ater checking all my usual resources both on the web and through phone calls I think we are going to be stuck in this lousy pattern for those of us in most of CT. You guys out on the cape and that area will be bearing the brunt of most of these storms As I mentioned in another thread I hope it changes but not holding my breath. "Accu" weather has 4 inches for my area but am highly doubtfull thats gonna happen-if it does we are ready but not going to get excited. 
Hope all you guys have a great holiday and stay safe:waving:


----------



## JTK324

They are still all Over the lot with this storm so for anyone to lock in figures would be premature so I will check tomorrow night then Sunday morning but to all my plowsite brothers have a happy and healthy holiday


----------



## JTK324

Okay so I was doing some stuff around the condo and there was a knock at the door and the girl friend said go to the door and see who it is setting me up to get my new Xmas gift new light bar For my truck


----------



## fordpsd

JTK324;1167177 said:


> Okay so I was doing some stuff around the condo and there was a knock at the door and the girl friend said go to the door and see who it is setting me up to get my new Xmas gift new light bar For my truck


Thats awesome man. Now you gotta go get it wired up and maybe use it if we get some snow.


----------



## eric02038

JTK324;1167167 said:


> They are still all Over the lot with this storm so for anyone to lock in figures would be premature so I will check tomorrow night then Sunday morning but to all my plowsite brothers have a happy and healthy holiday


 6" is definite. Could be over a foot if stays on current path


----------



## abbe

where is that number from? i see 14" on accuweather for cranston but thats the only place with totals


----------



## mjlawncare

local guessers just said 3-6 now back pedaling sayin lookin closer now these guys r jokes


----------



## AC2717

this is killingme, I am going to try to hold off looking until Sunday Morning

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## WingPlow

i see a lot of you guys blaming the guy on tv for going back and forth on this storm
along with the one last week...their just the messengers, all they do is tell you what they see on the differant models they use to predict what they think will happpen and when

kinda like if you tried to predict what tonights winning lottery numbers will be...instead of coming here and complaining, try going a little deeper and start looking at the differant
models yoursleves and actually see whats going on...all that info is out there and avialible if you just know where to look



and not only that....your in NEW ENGLAND..the land of fickle weather..who was it that said..if you dont like the weather here, wait a minute....it'll change


----------



## clp94

i just watched the video from this morning and they say the cape will get the brunt of it...again. western ma will be less, and south, s.e of boston is looking good for about 6+ inches.


----------



## lawn king

Lock n load! Built a new weightbox and put on killer yokohama,s! Bring it on grandma!!!!


----------



## eric02038

abbe;1167317 said:


> where is that number from? i see 14" on accuweather for cranston but thats the only place with totals


Dillion from chan 7. Eastern MA. That was at noon so maybe it has changed, AGAIN


----------



## dutchman

3-5 inch on ch8


----------



## Fisher II

ive heard it can be from an inch to 1-2 ft....alllll depends on the track!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tonight's GFS. A lot of the models are now moving the storm back to the west.


----------



## mansf123

I think we will get at least a plowable event sunday. Hope everyone has a good christmas.


----------



## BillyRgn

Fisher II;1167696 said:


> ive heard it can be from an inch to 1-2 ft....alllll depends on the track!


I have herd the same, right now jeff fox ct ch8 has us around 2-4, 3-6in but says that it is looking like it is tracking further west and it may be possible for places in ct to get a foot or more. They no we are gonna have to plow, but not sure how much, what ever it ends up I'm sure on tuesday they will tell us how they called it all along


----------



## KartAnimal29

New info on the Storm

1) TX SW remaining stronger than forecast, and appears to be tracking north of predicted track = Good
2) Western Ridge is not pushing east as fast as forecast = Good
3) NW energies appear stronger as well =Good


----------



## timmy1

The Hydrometeorological Prediction Center has admitted THERE WERE MAJOR
INITIALIZATION PROBLEMS with BOTH THE NAM AND GFS MODELS
TODAY. ECMWF has remained consistent.

Were still watching the cut off low drifting east from the Appalachians and where she sets up shop on the Atlantic coast.

Santa brought a Grote 77193 strobe to add to the rig!


----------



## abbe

English timmy?


----------



## timmy1

NAM, GFS and ECMWF are output computer driven models that play out world weather.

NAM and GFS were on the fritz today, prolly due to the holiday lack there of staff.

The position of the "Cut off low" essentially steers the storm, a cutoff low is a closed low, but not all closed lows are cutoff lows.

The grote light is a 4" rubber coated strobe that closely resembles the common 4" grote lights people use for backing up only in a 4 pattern amber stobe.


----------



## chrisby316

this may be a little large but it has some predicted snow totals. 14 plus for easten ct.


----------



## BillyRgn

Jeff fox ch8 just showed a potential snow fall total map showed 17in in north west ct declining to about 8in in south eastern ct, he said snow in the south east would be heavier that north west, reason for lower totals, and it looks like it is starting late saturday afternoon and snowing till at least midday monday, get your sleep boys, its gonna be a long one!


----------



## chrisby316

well that isnt exactly how i had it planned


----------



## Sp3cialized

Saddle up boys!


----------



## Sp3cialized

Also, Merry Christmas!!!!! (officially)
ussmileyflag


----------



## kylegmc3500

looks good for ri finaly lets pray this happens


----------



## kylegmc3500

merry xmas and hope we get our first push in this weekend couldnt get better if this happend


----------



## abbe

amen to that


----------



## CTPlowman

im hearing some big snow in eastern and se ct idk who to believe


----------



## chrisby316

i have been following a site that is full of meteorologists. seems like its about to get out of control. they are saying we should see blizzard watches by tomorrow afternoon if not by tomorrow morning. just passing along the info


----------



## CTPlowman

chris what have you heard for accumulations?


----------



## chrisby316

maps i have seen so far are showing 12-16 for SE CT


----------



## CTPlowman

geoff fox said the least for us and more to the north western but how is that possible when we will be towards the center and whats ur link for the maps


----------



## chrisby316

http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUMSNOWFALL-KUCHERA_60HR.gif


----------



## ppandr

Even though it 2 am Xmas morn at least some of us are up. Just thought I'd check the discussion here on what the few that are seeing this thing change at the latest model runs. Too bad no one else is up the see this.


----------



## chrisby316

should wake up to a nice christmas surprise....


----------



## sir spaniourd

Well, this is it!! Merry Christmas everbody!! this is the big white present we have been waiting for all year!!! It is going to happen! There is no way we will jinx it this time!!
BRING IT MOTHER NATURE!! BRING IT!!!:laughing::laughing:payup


----------



## WingPlow

mother nature is giving us a christmas present of huge proportions here gentleman..

this is gonna be a storm probably not many of you have seen before and will talk about for along time to come...enjoy it but stay safe out there tomorrow/monday


----------



## CTPlowman

Merry Christmas to all the snow plowdrivers and contractors. Looking like we will have a big ole storm coming and be safe. Greetigns from MJC Landscape and Snow Removal


----------



## dutchman

looks like 6"


----------



## Sp3cialized

I guess I actually need to get those snowblowers running I've been procrastinating about ("Oh it's not gonna snow that bad, I could shovel all the walks by hand!")


----------



## CTPlowman

just got word over 12 in eastern ct


----------



## sno commander

im still not getting my hopes up. my plows arent going to be hooked up until tommorow.


----------



## quigleysiding

sno commander;1168206 said:


> im still not getting my hopes up. my plows arent going to be hooked up until tommorow.


Yaa I here ya on that one. Merry Christmas every one.


----------



## nepatsfan

sno commander;1168206 said:


> im still not getting my hopes up. my plows arent going to be hooked up until tommorow.


our plows are on and ready to go. This one isn't gonna miss us. Merry Christmas everyone. I hope everyone makes lots of payup


----------



## nepatsfan

Here is one from this morning that I think will make everyone feel better.


----------



## cpmi

sno commander;1168206 said:


> im still not getting my hopes up. my plows arent going to be hooked up until tommorow.


.

X2-although my plows are/have been on. Never know what is gonna happen with these storms. It can change back to us getting nothing as fast as it did to us getting something.


----------



## dutchman

nepatsfan;1168219 said:


> Here is one from this morning that I think will make everyone feel better.


I wish they would give us maps like that here in CT


----------



## timmy1

Models are showing 1.0-1.5" of QPF in RI with 10:1 to 15:1 snow to liquid ratios.

High end 1.5" of liquid @ 15:1 ratio=22.5"
Low end 1.0" of liquid @ 10:1 ratio=10"


----------



## brad96z28

Sweet hope is is not wet. rite in the 12+. Should be able to make one run when its done.


----------



## mansf123

This december has really turned around. I have been ouut 2 times this week already. Now with sundays storm we will be avove average for snowfall in december. Bring on the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## advl66

just pulled this off a local weather station..
***WINTER STORM WATCH FOR THE ENTIRE STATE SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON***PM UPDATE: As we mentioned yesterday, model data has started to come in line for a significant snowstorm here Sunday night into Monday afternoon. Travel will be very tough all across the northeast (plan your holiday travel accordingly). This storm will feature snow, heavy at times and accumulations possibly over 1 foot. High wind gusts will create blizzard like conditions at times. Stay with the CT's Weather Center for the latest on the storm potential.


----------



## dutchman

mansf123;1168298 said:


> This december has really turned around. I have been ouut 2 times this week already. Now with sundays storm we will be avove average for snowfall in december. Bring on the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


happy for you but none for me sofar. Had 4 last year


----------



## 02powerstroke

Lame well back to our normal pattern of cape gets rain.


----------



## Lawn Rover

dutchman;1168231 said:


> I wish they would give us maps like that here in CT


I think that is a map of CT.


----------



## sno commander

02powerstroke;1168353 said:


> Lame well back to our normal pattern of cape gets rain.


you had your fun last week, its our turn lol


----------



## chrisby316

Lawn Rover;1168363 said:


> I think that is a map of CT.


i think he meant on connecticut news stations, but i thought the same thing


----------



## atvriderinmass

I thought we weren't suppose to talk about this? I messed up the last storm by talking about it. I'm not doing it this time. But i'm f**kin siked about it!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfmobile8

can't wait now i can actually plow some real snow.


----------



## chrisby316

Nws boston 1220 pm update... 12z nam gfs and rgem models all continue with
the same scenario. Rapidly deepening intense low pressure
south of long island working its way close to but southeast of
nantucket. Intensities range from 965 mb to 972 mb at point of
closest approach. Precipitation amounts should be higher than
currently forecast but the snowfall accumulation map will be
updated with the 4 pm afternoon package. We will likely be going
to either a blizzard watch or warning for portions of the forecast area...


----------



## dutchman

chrisby316;1168382 said:


> i think he meant on connecticut news stations, but i thought the same thing


There is nothing yet on the CT stations. I know the map shows CT .


----------



## MOWBIZZ

*Yay!*

I'm ready...and broke!
Be nice to send out some invoices next week...


----------



## Pinzgauer

chrisby316;1168382 said:


> i think he meant on connecticut news stations, but i thought the same thing


Not ALL of CT, it doesn't.


----------



## usedcarsinri

Hope we get a good one here in RI but not looking forward to workin on trucks tonight still got 4x4 issues on a ford.. latest here....

Fred Campagna The storm should come close enough to allow for some mixing with or changing to rain from the coast to Providence. There will be accumulating snow at the beginning and end of the storm, but the height of the storm may be a wintry mix in those areas. Farther inland, it will be all snow, and a foot or more is possible. T...he winds will be a big factor, too. We may see some 50+ mph gusts near the coast.See More
8 minutes ago


----------



## chriscat423

whats a good site you guys use to track storms in ct...seems they dont say anything here till the white stuff is already on the ground


----------



## CTPlowman

So i hope everyone had a good xmas so far cause the biatch upstairs is bringing us a MAJOR SNOWSTORM payuppayuppayuppayup Get ur sleep boys


----------



## dutchman

I have a feeling they not working today at ch3 and 8


----------



## CTPlowman

they got fired cause its not gonna snow lmmfao dutchman how was ur xmas


----------



## dutchman

NOAA is saying between 9" and 15"payup


----------



## dutchman

CTPlowman;1168595 said:


> they got fired cause its not gonna snow lmmfao dutchman how was ur xmas


Was great will be better Sunday/Monday


----------



## CTPlowman

i also just read that hmmmmmmm should i go to bed lol


----------



## CTPlowman

dutchman;1168599 said:


> Was great will be better Sunday/Monday


good to hear and ill agree to that


----------



## BillyRgn

chriscat423;1168550 said:


> whats a good site you guys use to track storms in ct...seems they dont say anything here till the white stuff is already on the ground


I've been using accuweather, I agree that ct stations have been slacking compared to other states with predictions, anyone got something better to use ? Seeing it is saturday the news stations are off today


----------



## BillyRgn

National weather service just issued a BLIZZARD WARNING for CT, get some rest boys and girls


----------



## CTPlowman

im going to have my turkey dinner with my fiancee and and going to bed this is gonna be fun as hell


----------



## BillyRgn

Don't forget your cameras and extra battery's we should be able to get some good action shots out of this one


----------



## krd3105

Yee Haaaa.. cant wait. hopefully some more customers call.. im lacking driveway callbacks this year. jsut a few more dont want to many more


----------



## FordFisherman

So if we get 16 inches, how many times will you push a resi????


----------



## unimogr

Just checked out NOAA for northern RI. 
___________________________________________________________

Sunday: Snow, mainly after 2pm. High near 33. North wind between 6 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Sunday Night: Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 26. Windy, with a north wind between 24 and 32 mph, with gusts as high as 44 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 11 to 17 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow, mainly before 3pm. High near 30. Windy, with a north wind between 23 and 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%.
____________________________________________________________

Betcha it swings off the coast and we get another dusting.


----------



## pkenn

Latest NWS Taunton forcast, 495/95 split area in MA 20.5'+ !!!


----------



## Lawn Rover

FordFisherman;1168742 said:


> So if we get 16 inches, how many times will you push a resi????


Charged every 4". First 4 is $75, each 4 thereafter is $35. For me at least.


----------



## abbe

Lookin like a nice christmas present


----------



## KartAnimal29

I like the look of this map


----------



## SnowPro93

what are we looking at for snow ratio/consistency...light and fluffy or a little on the heavy side?


----------



## cpmi

FordFisherman;1168742 said:


> So if we get 16 inches, how many times will you push a resi????


Depends on the exact timing of the storm-with this one it will probably be 3-really depends on the timing-some of mine may only get done twice.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Lawn Rover;1168832 said:


> Charged every 4". First 4 is $75, each 4 thereafter is $35. For me at least.


Wow! I charge $20 up to 8" might have to double it this storm. I charge all my custumers low cause of the ecomony and they are all old and don't have much money and i don't want to lose any of them.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

southwestern ct has blizzard warnings


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Eastern Mass is also under blizzard warning get ready guys..


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I use Noaa or accuweather


----------



## TJS

PLOWMAN45;1168937 said:


> southwestern ct has blizzard warnings


Yup watching cable 61 and love the Warning across the bottom of the screen.


----------



## advl66

this deff made my christmas better.


----------



## Lawn Rover

atvriderinmass;1168928 said:


> Wow! I charge $20 up to 8" might have to double it this storm. I charge all my custumers low cause of the ecomony and they are all old and don't have much money and i don't want to lose any of them.


 That includes salt and walkways too though.


----------



## KartAnimal29

SnowPro93;1168888 said:


> what are we looking at for snow ratio/consistency...light and fluffy or a little on the heavy side?


I've been reading 15 to 1 and light snow , blowing


----------



## atvriderinmass

Lawn Rover;1168954 said:


> That includes salt and walkways too though.


Oh ok. Ya that's extra for sure. I don't get out of the truck for $20 that's for sure!


----------



## kylegmc3500

15 to 20 inches for ri better rest up tomaro loooks like a long plowing event:laughing: a great xmas folled by all this to pay the bills thank you!


----------



## fisher guy

told u all if we stay pretty hush hush about it (we did to the best of our ability) we would get blessed and boys this is the most blessed well be all year


----------



## Lawn Rover

I'm excited. I'm ready!!


----------



## atvriderinmass

I'm beyond excite! Broke too but not for long! They are saying we could get up to 25" here north of Boston. Blizzard conditions,60 mph winds, thunder snow and 2" per hour. Love it!


----------



## FGZ

Checkin in to stay caught up. Fox just estimated 12-18" for Boston / North Shore. Cape looked like mix/rain, ouch.


----------



## Lawn Rover

atvriderinmass;1169173 said:


> I'm beyond excite! Broke too but not for long! They are saying we could get up to 25" here north of Boston. Blizzard conditions,60 mph winds, thunder snow and 2" per hour. Love it!


 Good for you guys. Get that money!! Be safe!!!


----------



## fisher guy

14"- 20" inches expected here now


----------



## JPK Excavating

Hell yes. How am I supposed to sleep.


----------



## ejsmass2

Where around Framingham can I get some fisher hydraulic fluid tomorrow?


----------



## timmy1

Models are showing the bomb passing just inside the 40N 70W benchmark at about 965mb. This is equivalent to a hurricane boys and girls. 1.5-2.5" of liquid falling from the sky (QPF). 15:1 fluff factor equals 20+ inches w/ 50-60mph winds.


----------



## abbe

timmy1;1169296 said:


> Models are showing the bomb passing just inside the 40N 70W benchmark at about 965mb. This is equivalent to a hurricane boys and girls. 1.5-2.5" of liquid falling from the sky (QPF). 15:1 fluff factor equals 20+ inches w/ 50-60mph winds.


music to my ears


----------



## mcwlandscaping

This is going to be huge! We haven't gotten anything like this in quite awhile!!

Just realized this is the MA, CT, RI, S.NE thread...apparently NH isn't included.....so sorry to intrude!!!


----------



## quigleysiding

Wow didn't expect to wake up to the snow coming down.got a dusting here already..Guess It's almost time to put the plow on.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Get ready Boy's , It's all most here


----------



## rjfetz1

I know lots of you guys love these storms, not me, not with whiteout conditions. It makes it way to difficult to see where your going and takes 3- 4 times longer to get there.

Also on the news last night they told people tp fill up their cars w/gas. Last time we expected this much snow the gas stations ran out of gas. What will customers say if you have to call them and say "can't do your driveway, no gas" 

I know guys that had to do that several years back.

Why say that to people ...then say stay home its to dangerous.


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1169448 said:


> I know lots of you guys love these storms, not me, not with whiteout conditions. It makes it way to difficult to see where your going and takes 3- 4 times longer to get there.
> 
> Also on the news last night they told people tp fill up their cars w/gas. Last time we expected this much snow the gas stations ran out of gas. What will customers say if you have to call them and say "can't do your driveway, no gas"
> 
> I know guys that had to do that several years back.
> 
> Why say that to people ...then say stay home its to dangerous.


I agree with you. A 1 foot storm is a good storm. When you start getting up to 2 feet it isn't fun anymore. Stuff breaks, it takes way longer(like you said because you can't see). You have the chance of losing parking lots. Well good luck everyone and be careful what you wish for.


----------



## atvriderinmass

rjfetz1;1169448 said:


> I know lots of you guys love these storms, not me, not with whiteout conditions. It makes it way to difficult to see where your going and takes 3- 4 times longer to get there.
> 
> Also on the news last night they told people tp fill up their cars w/gas. Last time we expected this much snow the gas stations ran out of gas. What will customers say if you have to call them and say "can't do your driveway, no gas"
> 
> I know guys that had to do that several years back.
> 
> Why say that to people ...then say stay home its to dangerous.


No worries here. I use about $10 in gas to plow 50 driveways.they are all very close together.Thank God! I heard theyre will be whiteout conditons. Anyone know where i can get a half decent beacon north of Boston or in NH? Talk about waiting till the last minute to get one..


----------



## Sp3cialized

This is going to be insane.. Gotta triple check everything I need to be inside!


----------



## dutchman

6" would be fine for me but that is not gone happen so take it easy and plow with the storm. You wait to long that will get you in trouble


----------



## JTK324

Gentleman goodluck today/tonight be safe and let's make some friggn money fellas


----------



## AC2717

looks like a 3 to 4 tripper

any tips for time ranges to go out?

I am thinking tonight, first thing tomorrow morning, and then early afternoon tomorrow, and then evening if needed


----------



## JTK324

I'm planning on pushing as soon as I can I got people at my commercials already so pre sand and then wait we are gonna hit early and roll with the storm all night


----------



## eric02038

AC2717;1169478 said:


> looks like a 3 to 4 tripper
> 
> any tips for time ranges to go out?
> 
> I am thinking tonight, first thing tomorrow morning, and then early afternoon tomorrow, and then evening if needed


Tonight then tomorrow morning, you crazy? You'll be plowing a foot or more by the am.


----------



## fisher guy

i havent seen this threat so pumped in a long time....its a beautiful site plus we got a dusting out here already its comming boys stock up on coffee and hot choclate were gonna be out there for a while


----------



## sno commander

im going out this morning and laying a good coat of salt down, im sure ill be out plowing around 4pm. i also plow schools which are off this week so im not sure what im going to do yet. ill just wait for the call...


----------



## Bostonyj7

Forgot to log on this year


----------



## jt5019

I plan on going out at about every 5 or 6 inches or so. I plow mostly driveways so its ok if they get a little deep, nobody is going anywhere anyways. I found once it gets to whiteout conditions it's almost pointless to be out there plowing them. As soon as you pull away they are drifting over again and it looks like you were never there. Take your time, customers need to realize this isnt the average storm and its going to take a while to get everything cleaned up!


----------



## chriscat423

accuweather has us getting 14 in fairfield ct starting around 1....looks like ill be sitting in walmart for 10hrs tnight then heading back around 3 am...nice little check ill be getting from my buddy who has the contract and pays us hourly. merry xmas for us not him


----------



## AC2717

eric02038;1169483 said:


> Tonight then tomorrow morning, you crazy? You'll be plowing a foot or more by the am.


Well I am thinking late night and then early morning like 5am
I have all resi's


----------



## knpc

I'll try to plow every 5-6'' until it's over. It's easier on me and my truck not to let it add up too much. My route takes me about 3 hrs, so I'm sure I'll just keep going threw them all night.

As a added stress to this whole thing, my wife's due date is tomorrow with our first child. I plow about an hour from where I live, it's going to be interesting!


----------



## AC2717

knpc;1169513 said:


> I'll try to plow every 5-6'' until it's over. It's easier on me and my truck not to let it add up too much. My route takes me about 3 hrs, so I'm sure I'll just keep going threw them all night.
> 
> As a added stress to this whole thing, my wife's due date is tomorrow with our first child. I plow about an hour from where I live, it's going to be interesting!


Congrats on your first born.
Not that I would want to wish this on anyone, but for your sake I hope the baby is a day late, but only a day late


----------



## advl66

im about to light off some fire works.i ahvent been this happy for snow in a awhile. going out to get some extra things.long night.goodluck to everyone,and be safe!


----------



## fisher guy

this must be a bad storm coming cuz were going in to hurricane mode over here....before i go plowing me and the g/fs dad are taking the woman and children (our doberman and lab) to his house so they can be together lol its insane I love it lol


----------



## WingPlow

i've heard that some weather services are saying this storm by the time it reaches
southern NE will be comparable to a cat 4 hurricane, not sure how true that is but....just what i've read


----------



## CTPlowman

We are locked and loaded congrats on the new born bud. Stay safe everyone tonight is gonna be a good good night


----------



## fisher guy

WingPlow;1169565 said:


> i've heard that some weather services are saying this storm by the time it reaches
> southern NE will be comparable to a cat 4 hurricane, not sure how true that is but....just what i've read


we shall see i just looked out my window and i seen a fleet of 20 plow trucks, loaders, and spreaders drive by all lined up...someones ready to go i wish i would of got the camera in time


----------



## CTPlowman

its a convoy of plows trucks and trailers with atvs whats all the fuss about lol it aint gonna snow


----------



## leigh

One report said the heaviest snow in sw ct will be between 5-11pm. It would be nice if this thing would move along faster so to avoid am to mid-day clean-up with all the knuckel heads on road and finding the need to be to work on time. Happy and safe plowing to all!
And my deepest sympathy's to all the sidewalk crews out there! 
PS - For all the inexperienced- start your plowing as early as possible, don't worry about the costs just keep plowing and plowing and plowing -----


----------



## fisher guy

leigh;1169582 said:



> One report said the heaviest snow in sw ct will be between 5-11pm. It would be nice if this thing would move along faster so to avoid am to mid-day clean-up with all the knuckel heads on road and finding the need to be to work on time. Happy and safe plowing to all!
> And my deepest sympathy's to all the sidewalk crews out there!
> PS - For all the inexperienced- start your plowing as early as possible, don't worry about the costs just keep plowing and plowing and plowing -----


amen i belive i will make a stop at DD's atleast one time tonite just for our shovel guys


----------



## mcwlandscaping

leigh;1169582 said:


> One report said the heaviest snow in sw ct will be between 5-11pm. It would be nice if this thing would move along faster so to avoid am to mid-day clean-up with all the knuckel heads on road and finding the need to be to work on time.-


That would be the most ideal situation at this point. Its going to snow like crazy and i think that's the one thing that would make a huge difference in how much of a pita it is for us!


----------



## ihwild

ejsmass2;1169283 said:


> Where around Framingham can I get some fisher hydraulic fluid tomorrow?


Maybe your local NAPA? They carry fisher stuff around here.


----------



## rjfetz1

NOAA is saying 2-4" per hour possible...wholeee crap batman...not going to be able to see the plow!! let alone the road. I'll bet they will have a state of emergency and essential personal out only.


----------



## WingPlow

rjfetz1;1169617 said:


> NOAA is saying 2-4" per hour possible...wholeee crap batman...not going to be able to see the plow!! let alone the road. I'll bet they will have a state of emergency and essential personal out only.


yeah....gonna be one long a** night for sure


----------



## rjfetz1

Would we be considered essential?


----------



## pkenn

stand down gentlmen, accuweather just announced the storm has turned south and we will only be getting 2"-3"..................


----------



## WingPlow

rjfetz1;1169631 said:


> Would we be considered essential?


LOL...not sure about you guys in pickups but, pretty good money i am in my 
orange truck


----------



## tls22

be safe guys...going to be a wild onepayup


----------



## dutchman

pkenn;1169646 said:


> stand down gentlmen, accuweather just announced the storm has turned south and we will only be getting 2"-3"..................


That would be :realmad:


----------



## rjfetz1

pkenn;1169646 said:


> stand down gentlmen, accuweather just announced the storm has turned south and we will only be getting 2"-3"..................


You actually got me excited for a second.


----------



## CTPlowman

going to bed lol and its snowing like a basterd


----------



## eric02038

CTPlowman;1169697 said:


> going to bed lol and its snowing like a basterd


Pats game then first push! Thank you snow gods for holding off till the game is over


----------



## darryl g

Well, looks like this one is for real. I just have to organize the cab of my truck and get the little single stage blower loaded. Starting to accumulate already...side roads are slick. Forcasting a foot plus of heavy wet stuff down here eastern CT shore. 

I think I'm gonna chain up for this one before it gets really nasty. Never got to staking things out this year...oops, but at least the ground is frozen so I shouldn't make too much of a mess of lawns. 

These are the kind of storms that make me glad I got a V plow  No more struggling just to get into the driveway....put her in V and drive right in.


----------



## CTPlowman

i dont think im gonna be able to watch it we are offically covered here and snowing liek a biatch


----------



## dutchman

nothing here yet


----------



## WingPlow

been snowing here for the last half hour...just starting to cover,,,very fine flakes


----------



## advl66

well its snowing like a mofo here,but its light. this pc was from about half hour ago.


----------



## 02powerstroke

snowing like a sum beech out on the cape I hope they F'ed up again and it stays snow like what happened monday.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I'm getting tons of calls but no one wants to pay the price to have it done..


----------



## AC2717

Here we go Pat's
then here we go mother Nature!!!!!


----------



## rickyarosh

Can someone please tell me what this white stuff is thats starting to cover the roads??


----------



## eric02038

mulcahy mowing;1169750 said:


> I'm getting tons of calls but no one wants to pay the price to have it done..


Let them shovel...cheap a$$'s


----------



## fisher guy

rickyarosh;1169762 said:


> Can someone please tell me what this white stuff is thats starting to cover the roads??


its still early man


----------



## CTPlowman

i have officially put the plow down for the year lol


----------



## EFI

fisher guy;1169775 said:


> its still early man


Just got everything hooked up and fueled , you doing the Irving in plaistow this year with the puny Bota ?


----------



## AC2717

i have been topped off, gas can topped off, buddy in hand for the pats game and all equipment nice and warm in the garage waiting since this morning


----------



## darryl g

1/2 inch on the ground and ready to roll. I don't take new accounts at this point. As they say, lack of planning on their part does not constitue an emergency on my part. Wifey will field any incoming calls and start a call-back list for me. If I get done with all of my regulars and want to take on some more, which probably won't be until Tuesday morning from the sounds of it, I'll call people back and see if they're still in need. Last thing I want to be doing is plowing new accounts in a blizzard.


----------



## tls22

02powerstroke;1169744 said:


> snowing like a sum beech out on the cape i hope they f'ed up again and it stays snow like what happened monday.


...winter storm warning in effect until 10 pm est this evening...

The national weather service in taunton has issued a winter storm
warning for snow...which is in effect until 10 pm est this
evening.

* locations...cape cod.

* hazard types...heavy snow...with blowing and drifting snow
likely...particularly west of hyannis.

* accumulations...6 to 12 inches west of hyannis...2 to 6 inches
east of hyannis.


----------



## brad96z28

Might have to plow twice on this storm!


----------



## wolfmobile8

truck is filled and the plow is on ready to gopayup


----------



## lawn king

I loaded my machine on the trailer and hitched up my dump yesterday, as soon as the plowing is done, every machine in se massachusetts will be in high demand!


----------



## krd3105

All ready to go. Any one in the northern RI area that needs to unload so drives or lots just let me know.. didnt get as many callbacks this yr. everyones cutting throats around here. my plow wont touch the ground for less than 20bucks.. and i think thats dirt cheap. cheap [email protected]#$


----------



## 10elawncare

A BLIZZARD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EST MONDAY.

* HAZARDS...HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS...WITH CONSIDERABLE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW WITH NEAR ZERO VISIBILITY AT
TIMES.

* ACCUMULATIONS...15 TO 20 INCHES...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS UP
TO 2 FEET POSSIBLE.

Who hasn't gotten any snow? We might be trucking it out of CT! Be SAFE everyone. 

Merry Xmas to us!!


----------



## JTK324

All ready to go just waiting on a few more inches merry Xmas everyone be safe out there GO PATS


----------



## pkenn

franklin ma area predictions just lowered from 21+" to 15+".


----------



## 02powerstroke

If anyone in the battle zone needs a skid and an operator let me know I can trailer mine up there cause there aint going to be sheet going on down here


----------



## bgingras

pkenn;1169938 said:


> franklin ma area predictions just lowered from 21+" to 15+".


Same here in Leominster, the totals keep dropping off by the hour. Not a flake yet, I think this one is going to be just an average storm that they tried to make into a natural disaster.


----------



## dutchman

just 1 Inch here


----------



## 02powerstroke

inch of slush


----------



## eric02038

Ch 5 just said 12"-24". Looks like there is already a few down


----------



## kylegmc3500

2 to 3 inches on the ground in greene ri enough to plow already!


----------



## brad96z28

3in here Will head out in the am.


----------



## kylegmc3500

were heading out at 1 am to open things up then cleanup monday nite im gonna switch positions and let the guy who ushualy uses my tractor use my truck. i wanna play with the tractor for xmas i got a original tractor cab and intalled it this am so excited to see how it is ! should be resting but i can hardly sit still


----------



## metalmetal67

5:00pm....1" here in Springfield area.


----------



## leigh

Just checked radar. Large dry slot moving over Long Island. Supposed to have 6-8 by this 
evening , only 3" now. I may be wrong but i think we'll be lucky to get 10" here in southern Ct.
Futurecast has the moderate snow ending by 3;30 a.m.Time will tell


----------



## 10elawncare

14.6 Inches of Snow on the way

I have a 2 foot drift up against my car right now. Wind is wicked!


----------



## KartAnimal29

I need some help guys http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1170058#post1170058


----------



## v-plower

metalmetal67;1170027 said:


> 5:00pm....1" here in Springfield area.


Right now in W. Springfield about 1.5 inches. It's starting to get heavier as I type this.
Got everything loaded, fueled up and ready to go before the Pats game.
Hope it stays lite and fluffy. Not interested in pushing around a slushy mess all night.

Just checked wwlp:










Gonna be out from midnight until noon by the look of things.


----------



## advl66

12-20 wehre i am
cant wait. gnna try for some rest


----------



## Lawn Rover

KartAnimal29;1170091 said:


> I need some help guys http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1170058#post1170058


Someone should get his cell #.


----------



## threeleaf

i had his cell number now i cant find it... but i do have a pump and moto he can borrow just in case someone does talk to him je knows were my shop is at..


----------



## Lawn Rover

Where in CT is he?


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got about 2" on the ground now, maybe a little more. Wind is screaming across my fields. Got the tractor hooked up this afternoon. I'll be going out at 11PM to start hitting my larger stuff.


----------



## kylegmc3500

nice little tractor i got a 2305 we plow with as well as our trucks i just got a original tractor cab installed it this am its very nice and worth the money


----------



## dutchman

anybody going out yet


----------



## DeereFarmer

kylegmc3500;1170196 said:


> nice little tractor i got a 2305 we plow with as well as our trucks i just got a original tractor cab installed it this am its very nice and worth the money


Thanks! It's my backup. My truck is currently down with some issues right now. It will make for a long cold night but oh well. I would love to put a cab on it, but then it wouldn't fit in my garage and into one of my barns, so I just deal without it. I do about 5 drives and two private roads all within walking distance from my farm, so its not a long commute to them. The tractor does have its advantages. It never gets stuck and you can see 360 degrees around you. A few sweatshirts and its like you have a heater!:yow!: Post up some pics of your 2305 in the pics section. I'd liek to see it. Stay safe tonight man.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I got it working guys. Thank for everyone's help.


----------



## rob1325

Just got back, opened some condos up. Tough driving out there, can't see anything on roads. Reminds me of 1996 winter storms.


----------



## advl66

got around 4-8 inches so far. winds blowing.going out for my first round,.


----------



## metalmetal67

Yea, I'm not going out until 4:00 am. Storm totals are not epic to this point for my area. Central MA to Middleboro are getting hit pretty good.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Getting hammered drives have been hit twice round 3 on the way around mid night


----------



## SnowPro93

we're heading out now. tough to say how much we have because its so windy. I have drifts at my place where it never drifts that are 2-3' already...everybody be safe out there


----------



## 97S104x4

just got back in. its bad out there can barely see a thing. we have about 6" in Scituate, RI. its gonna be a long night. take it easy out there guys


----------



## v-plower

It is crazy windy here in West Springfield. I just got back home and the driving wasn't bad but there are some pretty big drifts. We're rolling out at 1:30 and hopefully we're not fighting the drifts all morning.


----------



## 04ram2500hd

well all i can say is wow this is one hell of a storm i went out once and only got a few drive ways done cant see more that 2 feet in front of you. drifts every where waiting to go out in the morning they are saying 1 to 2 feet after all said and done. at least its easy to push well every one be safe out their i am going to sleep


----------



## wolfmobile8

just got back taking a rest for a while then going back out at 4 am.


----------



## ejsmass2

Its 1am and Framingham, ashland and natick are light on snow. Lots of blowing. Roads are well done and open. Maybe 7" in most spots but most of this fell hours ago.


----------



## dutchman

just got back is not as bad as they said it would. No big amounts of snow. Will go out around 5am again.


----------



## Lawn Rover

Just about to take a nap. Were getting hammered. Fourth wave of snow bout to hit. Wish me luck.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Just a few inches of wet snow fell here on the South Shore. It's been heavy, wet sleet since about 10pm. Accumulates verge slowly. Sitting in my truck waiting for the snow to pile up more or for the town send me home. 

Is there more snow on the way later in the morning?


----------



## bgingras

4:30 am in Leominster, BUT I don;t see much on the ground. Debating if I'm even going to go out and start the truck yet. Don't think we'll see the totals they called for, if we got that much snow it must have blown into the surrounding towns, becuase it isn't here.


----------



## pats plowing

5Am from worcester, we may have around 6 actual inches, but its hard to tell.
The visibility is fine, although the wind sometime picks up. Don't know where all the snow is.

One place had a 3-4' drift next to a bunch of cars with the two lanes next to it completely bare. Snow blowing will be fun.


----------



## Lawn Rover

Just finished plowing. Wet snow. I put some magic salt down before the nap and it plowed like a dream. Back to black! Now to work the skid steer and move piles. Good day all!!


----------



## Luppy

I'd say a foot or more here. I do rezi's only this year. Hit them
twice already. This one is a doozy. Wet and heavy like cement.









Jeep is doing a good job as always.









Be safe out there everyone!


----------



## 02powerstroke

Man with skid will travel


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I'm all done for now alot of guys in trouble around here if you need a hand I have a 2006 f 350 with an 8' fisher hd and a shovel guy if if needed call me 774 219 1887


----------



## DeereFarmer

Just got back in from pushing drifts back. Ended up with 8-10" but with a ton of drifting. I'm happy we didn't end up with 2'. That would have been a mess.


----------



## abbe

Still out pushing, around 8 inches or so here


----------



## Grumpydave

Had close to 18" here. Started at 5:30 yesterday afternoon and just finished up. 60 driveways 4 rounds plus drifting and some sanding. Wind was brutal.Constant whiteout conditions. One of the most dangerous storms I've been out in for a long time. Only saving grace was the snow was powder not heavy wet stuff. V-10 in the Ford is a thirsty puppy when it's being pushed.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just got back in here. Going to bed now for 2 days


----------



## wolfmobile8

all done plowed about 15 inches going back tommorrow to see if any snow drifted back.


----------



## KartAnimal29

How do you guys go about charging for return trips for drifting ? 1/4 of the total amount due for the storm ?


----------



## DeereFarmer

I do it on an on call basis and charge 50% of a regular push.


----------



## GSullivan

I put in a little over 40 hours in the last week just plowing snow. I can't complain at all but my day job is .LOL!!! Oh well I hope everyone was safe and made tons of $$$$$$.Now to try and sleep for more than a couple of hours!!


----------



## mycirus

So when is the next one?


----------



## KartAnimal29

DeereFarmer;1171627 said:


> I do it on an on call basis and charge 50% of a regular push.


Thanks ......


----------



## KartAnimal29

mycirus;1171840 said:


> So when is the next one?


We get a week off.


----------



## quigleysiding

State called us in at 11;00 am sun. They let us go at 3;00 pm mon. Lots of wind. Nice storm.


----------



## AC2717

Well it was a good one, just got up from sleeping tried to measure without the drifting was over 20 inches.


----------



## lawn king

That was big one! 12" of snow & 11 hours of kubota work relocating snow!


----------



## fisher guy

27.5 hours straight plowing and salting here im done i slept like a dream when i finally came home haven't slept like that in a long time


----------



## Jto89

Got about 17 inches here in easton. went out at 7:00 sun night and got back at 7:00 last night to no power or heat. fired up the generator and got the heat going and slepted till like 2 this morning. then went back in to sand and clean up the lots with the backhoe and skid steer. got home a couple hours ago and am ready to go to bed. ill try and post some pics of my new truck playing in the snow.


----------



## AC2717

yeah it was a doozie, needed one like that, now if we can get a quick 3 to 4 once a week for the rest of the winter that would be awesome (because I have rezi's)


----------



## KartAnimal29

mycirus;1171840 said:


> So when is the next one?


Jan. 8th , on or around


----------



## FordFisherman

Ready for the next one, maybe we can squeak out a decent season...plenty of time left.


----------



## TJS

Just enough time to wash the truck and the plow and hope for another one. I tried helping some dude in a Honda that was stuck on a hill and told him to back it down the hill he was trying to climb. I told him I would plow a spot for him once he moved and then he could get a "running start". He started yelling at me in some jibbersih middle eastern language and then I just rolled up the window and drove off. See ya dope.
T.J.


----------



## Grumpydave

Finished shoveling, snowblowing, drifting clean-ups this pm. Sleep- NH for a funeral and back in time to hunker down for amateur night. Happy New Year everyone


----------



## mansf123

just finished up this morning......very long storm but im loving it. Time to fix all that broke and relax a little.


----------



## FordFisherman

possible small storm around the 2nd?


----------



## abbe

Bent drag link is the only casualty on my truck, its more of a pisser then anything. I have no clue what I hit


----------



## KartAnimal29

Found this on a weather site for this weekend.


----------



## AC2717

?????????????


----------



## WingPlow

the weather guy here was saying rain changing over to snow for i think saturday night

and possibly a clipper coming thru for tuesday


----------



## JPK Excavating

I sat in my truck from 4pm sunday until 5pm tuesday. wednsday i plowed 9 random calls hauled snow all night long and today i had 4 driveways to do vacation people comming home that didnt sign up for a snow season..... washed the truck unhooked the plow and got a call about a house for tomarrow i cannot belive im dealing with snow 5 days later... first year runnign a nissan titan with a 7 1/2 nissan titan i couldnt belive it kept right up with my 2500


----------



## MOWBIZZ

KartAnimal29;1175296 said:


> Found this on a weather site for this weekend.


Hmmm...whose "weathersite"?

Joe's local weather? lol Looks pretty amateur-ish for a professional forecast...just sayin'


----------



## Lawn Rover

MOWBIZZ;1177308 said:


> Hmmm...whose "weathersite"?
> 
> Joe's local weather? lol Looks pretty amateur-ish for a professional forecast...just sayin'


I'm with you.


----------



## nepatsfan

MOWBIZZ;1177308 said:


> Hmmm...whose "weathersite"?
> 
> Joe's local weather? lol Looks pretty amateur-ish for a professional forecast...just sayin'


Looks real to me


----------



## KartAnimal29

MOWBIZZ;1177308 said:


> Hmmm...whose "weathersite"?
> 
> Joe's local weather? lol Looks pretty amateur-ish for a professional forecast...just sayin'


Accuweather.com forum. One of the guys on there made it up himself


----------



## timmy1

We need to keep an eye on next Friday. Coastal low possibly developing in the mid Atlantic. Too early to start guessing now.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## mycirus

timmy1;1177874 said:


> We need to keep an eye on next Friday. Coastal low possibly developing in the mid Atlantic. Too early to start guessing now.
> 
> Happy new year everyone!


I love em on the weekends.


----------



## atvriderinmass

I just heard Fri or Sat for around here. Wish we could get one a week.That's not asking for to much is it?


----------



## timmy1

GFS shows development out to sea. Euro shows development in SNE. We will know better by Weds.


----------



## JTK324

hoping for more snow fellas happy new year


----------



## AC2717

anything new with Friday?
What a awesome day to melt the old stuff to make some room for more


----------



## KartAnimal29

Day 5 Euro










Day 6 Euro


----------



## CTPlowman

im SAYING IT NOW NO SNOW FOR NEXT FRI LOL


----------



## CTPlowman

all you guys sleeping from that big storm or what lol just watched news 3 here in ct and curtis said a changeover for eastern ct hmmmmm more snow on tues and a more potent storm fri hmmmm


----------



## mjlawncare

been snowing a little here for a while


----------



## CTPlowman

def jealous lol


----------



## timmy1

Freezing rain changing to a coating of snow for tonight.


----------



## CTPlowman

im hearing no snow for friday lol but temp is dropping like hell here might be going out here in a few hours


----------



## KartAnimal29

mjlawncare;1180199 said:


> been snowing a little here for a while


Nothing in Bristol


----------



## CTPlowman

So looking at tuesdays forcast we could see a lil bit of accumulation but fri into sat could be the blow up have to wait and see


----------



## KartAnimal29

Precipitation amounts for the Storm that's brewing for the weekend. The Euro says it's going to be HUGE.

pink 2-2.5
white 1.75-2
dark blue 1.5-1.75
lgt green 1.25-1.5
green 1-1.25


----------



## atvriderinmass

Looks like a big one for this weekend but i'm not saying anything.  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's looking that way. The Euro has the storm moving south and then bombing and moving up the coast. The GFS had it more north and moving up the coast bringing less snow. This morning the GFS seems to be inline with the Euro. There still time for things to change tho.


----------



## CTPlowman

from what dr mel just said on channel 8 this could be a big storm possibly bigger than christmas weekend storm for CT


----------



## BillyRgn

CTPlowman;1180896 said:


> from what dr mel just said on channel 8 this could be a big storm possibly bigger than christmas weekend storm for CT


I saw the same forecast, he showed snow thursday, friday and Saturday on the 8 day forecast


----------



## CTPlowman

do i even wanna get my hopes up


----------



## eric02038

What r they saying for MA


----------



## CTPlowman

I havent seen anyhing for up there yet im sure timmy and mans will have a update this evening sometime


----------



## atvriderinmass

They said it could turn out to be a monster storm for Ma. Not getting my hopes up yet though.


----------



## ejsmass2

*AccuWeather downgraded the totals for Framingham*

AccuWeather downgraded the totals for Framingham. Accuweather had totals in the 10 inch range over thursday and friday that is downgraded to the 4 inch range. I Have to be out of town on business so I am hoping that it holds until I get back in town.


----------



## ejsmass2

Check that thursday to Friday show no accumliation now but next week does


----------



## mansf123

I will say one thing.....this storm is another monster and someone will get buried. Its just a matter of figuring out the details. It looks good for most of us to see atleast plowable snow. If we get over a foot of snow im smelling alot of snow removal with this one because most of the huge piles are still there from last weeks storm.
p.s... never listen to the accuweather 15 day forecast. never right


----------



## AC2717

what is good about atleast the threat is that my resi's will make payments faster for the two small ones before christmas and the day after christmas storm. Yay!

But on a positive note, I hope this one hits us pretty good!


----------



## Figueiredo




----------



## Santry426

Looks like snowmobile country might finally get some !


----------



## mansf123

Not to get ahead of ourselves but there is an even bigger storm lined up middle of next weeks. Looks like we should rest up!


----------



## AC2717

hope-so need the cash


----------



## darryl g

As long as I get 6 to 8 inches I'll be happy (just repeating what my wife always says, lol).


----------



## AC2717

darryl g;1181746 said:


> As long as I get 6 to 8 inches I'll be happy (just repeating what my wife always says, lol).


Haha that was awesome!!! Mine says the same thing, but the problem is in the snow world I get paid the same for that amount as 2-3 inches so I would prefer the less amount of the two to get my satisfaction!!!


----------



## abbe

Any updates?


----------



## AC2717

was wondering the same thing, channel 7 stated that there would be a storm forming and likely there will be amounts to shovel/plow but unsure how much a couple of inches or if stalls could be more
this was the noon time forecast


----------



## CTPlowman

as long as i dont work tommorow ice fish tommorow ill be good and happy let it come thurs fri and sat


----------



## metalmetal67

Springfield MA area forecasters are predicting plowable snow for eastern MA.... A wait and see game.


----------



## AC2717

we all need to stay tuned


----------



## BillyRgn

CTPlowman;1182329 said:


> as long as i dont work tommorow ice fish tommorow ill be good and happy let it come thurs fri and sat


Are you ice fishing in ct, I didn't think any of the ponds and lakes were thick enough after last week being in the 50's


----------



## CTPlowman

checked one of our local lakes today and has 7 to 8 inches on it walked all away across it


----------



## BillyRgn

CTPlowman;1182481 said:


> checked one of our local lakes today and has 7 to 8 inches on it walked all away across it


What area of ct are you in?


----------



## CTPlowman

near foxwoods


----------



## CTPlowman

Talking to a few people that this weekends storm is going to be a teaser compared to the monster coming for next week


----------



## backupbuddy

CTPlowman;1182605 said:


> Talking to a few people that this weekends storm is going to be a teaser compared to the monster coming for next week


Ya i just listened to channel 7 and it went from this afternoon saying a 1ft or more to now maybe six inches or less. Just have to wait till its over to see what we get.


----------



## KartAnimal29

CTPlowman;1182605 said:


> Talking to a few people that this weekends storm is going to be a teaser compared to the monster coming for next week


That's what I've been reading all day today. This weekends storm is still up in the air as the models can't seem to really get together on this one at this point in time. Some say 6+ and other say 4in. or so for CT. Watch will end up getting a foot or more lol. Ya next weeks storm looks huge right now.


----------



## advl66

where are you guys reading/seeing about this monster storm next week?


----------



## AC2717

foxriderdrew93;1182776 said:


> where are you guys reading/seeing about this monster storm next week?


I have the same question as well
Hope the timing on this Saturday is good, it is my daughter's 5th birthday and we have a special afternoon/evening planned. I really need to be done by 2pm


----------



## KartAnimal29

Accuweather.com Forums

This is the Storm thread for this weekend
http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=24295

This is the Storm Thread for next week
http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=24564


----------



## CTPlowman

geoff fox said that there will be a plowable snow througout the state


----------



## advl66

thanks kart, most of that i dont understand with the gfs and all that.. ill just wait till you guys post it on here haha..damn waterbury school systems.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I understand a little of it, But I mostly just look at the pictures :laughing:


----------



## advl66

thats what i usually do haha


----------



## KartAnimal29

Last post for the night. 0Z GFS has Ct around a foot of snow now. Things can change tho.


----------



## timmy1

Models show a weak ridge building downeast coast out of maine, this will hold off the
onset of the precip off until early thursday night. The chance pops into w ma and ct have been changed on the model suite, both at the surface and aloft since tuesday the center of the upper level vortex working out of the great lakes doesn't look to shift offshore as earlier model runs have shown. This changes the friggin development and the placement of a second offshore low pres area previous models have shown with another surface low weakening over ny state.It looks as if a long inverted trough could set up between this
weakening low and the other well offshore. This new low could bring a band
of potentially moderate to heavy snow...with current positioning
across ct/s ri and into the berkshires.


----------



## abbe

Meaning decent snow for southern new england?


----------



## kylegmc3500

doest look to promising for this weekend but maybe a couple inches


----------



## mycirus

Every model run that comes out is changing it. I dont think they know yet what its going to do. Its time to wait and see and be ready.


----------



## jb1390

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/43983/new-crosscountry-snowstorm-in.asp

Cross country snow storm in the works for next week.


----------



## krd3105

I Cant go on those Accuweather forums.. Makes me feel dumb. I just like the pictures that say how much snow were gonna get!!


----------



## nepatsfan

krd3105;1183923 said:


> I Cant go on those Accuweather forums.. Makes me feel dumb. I just like the pictures that say how much snow were gonna get!!


I know what you mean....I just didn't want to say it.


----------



## JLsDmax

krd3105;1183923 said:


> I Cant go on those Accuweather forums.. Makes me feel dumb. I just like the pictures that say how much snow were gonna get!![
> 
> I agree!!


----------



## wolfmobile8

heres the latest snow map it's alredy changed once it said 1-3 now its2-5 inches and looks like even a bigger strom next week


----------



## CTPlowman

i am liking that map


----------



## nepatsfan

wolfmobile8;1184091 said:


> heres the latest snow map it's alredy changed once it said 1-3 now its2-5 inches and looks like even a bigger strom next week


If channel 7 says 2-5...that means we may see a flurry. I like the pictures with the totals though.


----------



## atvriderinmass

wolfmobile8;1184091 said:


> heres the latest snow map it's alredy changed once it said 1-3 now its2-5 inches and looks like even a bigger strom next week


I just saw that. How did you get that pic? take a pic of the tv?


----------



## CTPlowman

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NEW YORK NY
ISSUED BY NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
356 PM EST WED JAN 5 2011

CTZ005>012-NJZ002-004-006-103>108-NYZ067>075-078>081-176>179-062100-
NORTHERN FAIRFIELD-NORTHERN NEW HAVEN-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX-
NORTHERN NEW LONDON-SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD-SOUTHERN NEW HAVEN-
SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX-SOUTHERN NEW LONDON-WESTERN PASSAIC-
EASTERN PASSAIC-HUDSON-WESTERN BERGEN-EASTERN BERGEN-WESTERN ESSEX-
EASTERN ESSEX-WESTERN UNION-EASTERN UNION-ORANGE-PUTNAM-ROCKLAND-
NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-NEW YORK (MANHATTAN)-BRONX-
RICHMOND (STATEN ISLAND)-KINGS (BROOKLYN)-NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
NORTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-SOUTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
NORTHERN QUEENS-NORTHERN NASSAU-SOUTHERN QUEENS-SOUTHERN NASSAU-
356 PM EST WED JAN 5 2011

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR SOUTHERN
CONNECTICUT...NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST NEW YORK.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY.

THERE IS A MEDIUM PROBABILITY FOR A WIDESPREAD ADVISORY LEVEL
SNOW EVENT FRIDAY INTO FRIDAY NIGHT...WITH A LOW PROBABILITY FOR
WARNING LEVEL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS FOR PORTIONS OF THE TRI-STATE
AREA. HOWEVER...IT IS STILL NOT CERTAIN WHERE THE AXIS OF HEAVIEST
SNOWFALL WILL SET UP...AND ANY DEVIATION IN THE LOW TRACK COULD
CHANGE THE FORECAST SIGNIFICANTLY.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION MAY BE NEEDED FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT.

&&

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK PROVIDES A SUMMARY OF POTENTIAL
WIDESPREAD HAZARDOUS WEATHER EVENTS THAT MAY REACH NWS WARNING
CRITERIA. MOST LONG FUSED NWS WATCHES...WARNINGS AND ADVISORIES IN
EFFECT ARE HIGHLIGHTED.

PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST NWS FORECASTS FOR WEATHER NOT MEETING NWS
WARNING CRITERIA.


----------



## wolfmobile8

i went on there website and draged into my pictures folder then went on here and went under manged attchments and hit browse and then uplodaded it.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Oh ok Thanks man


----------



## eric02038

That 2"-5" on that map is for total through Sat night. Doesn't sound like it will be plowable


----------



## atvriderinmass

I was thinking the same thing. It's gonna come down slow .People are gonna keep up with the shoveling i think...sucks!


----------



## mansf123

Dont let your guard down on this one. They have no idea whats going to happen. Im saying someone sees over 8 inches.


----------



## WingPlow

western CT up into the berkshires will see 6-10 inches


----------



## AlliedMike

From what I just looked at accuweather they are saying 6-10 for sw ct and 3 to 6 max for the rest of the state less towards the northern half hmmmmmmm they still dont have the exact the track of this one yet but i just saw next weeks big snow event and it looks like its getting better and better day by day


----------



## Grumpydave

Well 6-10 in the Berkshires would be just fine with me. If it snows I'll make some money if it doesn't the wife and I are going to Mohegan Sun...either way it's a fun weekend.


----------



## timmy1

Models are showing a mesoscale snow band setting up. Question is just where. A mesoscale band is a band of heavy snow usually from east to west that is less than 50 miles wide.

Could have over a foot in the center of the band, and two inches twenty miles north and twenty miles south.


----------



## TJS

Local News is still showing 2"-4" in that band.
T.J.


----------



## FordFisherman

Hope everyone pushed their piles back far enough (myself included). The old piles are frozen solid


----------



## AlliedMike

piles are gone snow plows ready and hearing 3-6 for eastern ct hmmmmmmmm


----------



## mjlawncare

under a winter storm watch hope it happens


----------



## timmy1

A low over lake Erie Friday night and another low moving up the Atlantic coast. Draw a dotted line between the two with an inverted or Norland trough. Weak ripples of short wave low pressure riding along dotted line sets stage for heavy banding. Exactly where depends on location of low of coast. And precip totals depend on just how fast the low moves or stalls. Very difficult to predict.

I prefer the clippers that drop a widespread 4" in a few hours, you can predict them a few days in advance and everone is out plowing the next day.


----------



## CTPlowman

So looking at this thing looking like 3 to 4 inches for the eastern side of ct and more to the west hmmmmmm i dont think they know what thing this is gonna do


----------



## mansf123

putting the plows on tonight. I think we will get atleast a few inches


----------



## CTPlowman

plows just got put on the trucks im just trying to figure out when this thing is suppose to start any idea mans


----------



## justme-

From Accuweather- they are predicting 1-3 through Sat for central Mass
http://vortex.accuweather.com/adc2004/pub/includes/columns/newsstory/2011/400x266_01061539_snowtiming.jpg


----------



## mansf123

I think its one of those storms where it will start snowing arond noon but since it will be light and temps will be borderline i dont think it will acumulate until after 4pm. Im not putting much faith in the meteroligists on this one. They are clueless as to whats going to happen


----------



## AlliedMike

from what i can see right now the heavier bands of snow will hit all of ct but the most will fall in western ct and along the shoreline. I think everyone in CT will have a chance to plow


----------



## 10elawncare

More snow & the flu. This should be intresting! Be safe everyone!


----------



## metalmetal67

Early call from local weather station is calling for 3-5" for most of RI, CT and MA. Further south Danbury CT and into NY state 5-9". 1-3" for northern and eastern MA.


----------



## eric02038

So for MA which channel does everyone follow. Ch 4, 5, and 7 all show completely different amounts


----------



## AlliedMike

looking at different weather stations they dont know what this storm is gonna do i just hear 4-8 inches for eastern ct can anyone help me please


----------



## Lawn Rover

10elawncare;1185415 said:


> More snow & the flu. This should be intresting! Be safe everyone!


Damn, the flu. Sorry to hear that. Which state and county?


----------



## atvriderinmass

Just heard 3-5 in most of Ma and could be more in Middlesex County.. woohoo!


----------



## atvriderinmass

eric02038;1185458 said:


> So for MA which channel does everyone follow. Ch 4, 5, and 7 all show completely different amounts


I watch channel 7 . The chicks are hotter on 7 too


----------



## Grumpydave

Albany is calling for a widespread 4-8" over the Berkshires and Western CT. Heavier to the West into the Catskills.


----------



## AlliedMike

I just checked accuweather to see what their accumulationss were for my area they are saying 4 geoff fox is saying 1 inch hmmmmmmm this is why he didnt get his contract resigned


----------



## GSullivan

These weather guys on TV and Weather channel.com are all over the place with this weekend storm.I just came in from putting my blade on and I'm ready for whatever happens!Good luck everyone & be safe.


----------



## metalmetal67

The local station's snow map I quoted is from WGGB 40 Springfield MA. I prefer the New England Weather Service website.


----------



## Santry426

Saying tuesday's storm will be going out to sea too!


----------



## atvriderinmass

Nice try!


----------



## atvriderinmass

6"+ for us! There is a God! Woohooooooo!


----------



## dave_dj1

the storm looks like it is going to stall right over VT, and eastern NY!
6"-12" very possible with several inches per hour this eveningThumbs Up


----------



## Grumpydave

As of this am Berkshire County has been downgraded to a winter weather advisory.


----------



## redsoxfan

1-3 inches ill take these storm all year lot quicker to go out and throw down some sand salt mix then to be out for hours pushing snow .


----------



## quigleysiding

Not looking good for me. We won"t even get called in. :realmad:


----------



## AlliedMike

accuweather is calling for 5 inches for Stonington CT hmmmmmmm


----------



## rjfetz1

redsoxfan;1186286 said:


> 1-3 inches ill take these storm all year lot quicker to go out and throw down some sand salt mix then to be out for hours pushing snow .


Well said:waving:


----------



## 10elawncare

Snow flakes are slowly starting to fall again here. Had a dusting this morning, everything melted already. Better get something, I just loaded up on gas and salt! At least the flu has pretty much subsided, thank god. I can't remember throwing up that much in a long long time!


----------



## Maleko

Ya was out this morning pre salting when it was a dusting.

But still no snow here yet....


----------



## dutchman

10elawncare;1186494 said:


> Snow flakes are slowly starting to fall again here. Had a dusting this morning, everything melted already. Better get something, I just loaded up on gas and salt! At least the flu has pretty much subsided, thank god. I can't remember throwing up that much in a long long time!


your sure it was the fluuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## krd3105

Channel 12 in RI is saying 1-3in tonite and another 2-4in tomorrow nite.. sounds good to me. plow twice!


----------



## mycirus

Its looking up for Sat night for SE mass. Stay tuned....


----------



## eric02038

5"-8" hopefully for Franklin


----------



## mansf123

watch out if u live south of the pike. looks like we get hammered by saturdays "suprise storm"


----------



## mjlawncare

2inchs here already been snowing for an hour tops


----------



## dutchman

It looks like it is almost over will see


----------



## NAHA

so this little storm is nothing speical whats up with next weeks "monster"?


----------



## mjlawncare

6inchs comin down like crazy


----------



## atvriderinmass

NAHA;1186978 said:


> so this little storm is nothing speical whats up with next weeks "monster"?


Just heard it's not going to be a monster but could get a few inches.


----------



## AC2717

someone give me a run down for this weekend time table and amounts, I cannot get a hold on it from what I am looking at. looking at just southwest of Boston around 128 area.

what are your plans for resi's?


----------



## eric02038

AC2717;1187035 said:


> someone give me a run down for this weekend time table and amounts, I cannot get a hold on it from what I am looking at. looking at just southwest of Boston around 128 area.
> 
> what are your plans for resi's?


unless they screw up again, doesn't seem like I'll be going out. Might have a better shot tomorrow night. Every station is reporting different amounts. Ch7 is having a wet dream and saying we'll get 5-8 franklin/foxboro area sat night. ch4 and 5 say 1-3


----------



## ejsmass2

Framingham. Bust so far.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Nothing in Chelmsford yet. I really don't think they know how much we're getting on this storm cause of the heavy bands all over the place.


----------



## 02powerstroke

what the hell kinda of (**((( show is this......

http://www1.whdh.com/images/weather/producer_uploads/special-560x389.jpg?01071926


----------



## eric02038

02powerstroke;1187131 said:


> what the hell kinda of (**((( show is this......
> 
> http://www1.whdh.com/images/weather/producer_uploads/special-560x389.jpg?01071926


I call that a ch7 "wet dream"


----------



## camaro 77

I heard that danbury conn got a foot already


----------



## ejsmass2

Zero in Metrowest


----------



## mycirus

Relax everyone. The storm makes its way in tomorrow hot and heavy.


----------



## darryl g

About 2 inches and tapering off here on the CT shore near the CT River...good enough for me..rolling out. Kinda sticky heavy stuff...not slushy but not light either...the kind that tires pack and sticks to plow 

Being that tomorrow is Saturday I won't pull an all niter...get the long private drives and my factory lot done and probably call it a nite with early start in the morn...

later and stay safe guys and gals


----------



## 02powerstroke

I just don't see it happening looking at the radar. the stupid accuweather things saying 5.5" of snow on the way I'm just not seeing it......


----------



## tiaquessa

We ended up with 4" here in the northern part of Clinton. We got it all from 6:00pm-10:15pm. Came down like hell for a while too.


----------



## Lawn Rover

5" here in Groton. Snow stopped for now.


----------



## chrisby316

5 inches in 2 hours in Norwich CT by mohegan sun, and still snowing like a banshee. thunder snow started it and it hasnt let up a bit. maybe ill be able to grab a nap in the truck....


----------



## abbe

mohegan sun WTFFFFF im in cranston and its crystal clear skies. like 30 miles away. not a flake


----------



## quigleysiding

Just starting here now.


----------



## chrisby316

Got 6 inches here in about 2 and a half hours. Ended around 1 AM really perfect timing. Forecast has us looking @ another 2-4 inches tonight


----------



## dave_dj1

meh, only got about 4.5" of fluff here in Eastern NY, 12873


----------



## AlliedMike

just got done with my commercial accounts nap time then to my residentials then nap again then wait for round 2 hmmmmmmm


----------



## atvriderinmass

Not even a flake here. WTF!!


----------



## plowmaster07

About .5" here in Gardner. I don't see us getting any more of the white stuff either. The radar maps didn't have me convinced that we could see upwards of 6" last night and my gut was right. Oh well, I'm still ready for whatever. Hope everybody gets a good push in!


----------



## lawn king

just a dusting here. 1-3 for us tonight?


----------



## AC2717

norwood looks like a inch maybe?


----------



## GSullivan

Nothing here in Falmouth yet.......


----------



## mjlawncare

just got in went out at 5pm last nite we ended up with 13inchs calling for another 1-3 tonite time to sleep


----------



## Maleko

9 - 12 Inches here in Danbury Ct. 
Depending what side of town you were on...

Just above us , Southbury got 15 inches.....

I think every possible idiot was on the roads yesterday....

Danbury was grid locked. Highway was shut down in both directions for multiple hours, Wrecks everywhere. It was unreal...

Now they are saying more snow tonight. But mostly eastern CT.

Then another big one Tuesday / Wednesday....payup


----------



## Fisher II

Sanding round in Weymouth and Quincy......maybe 1-3 tonight!


----------



## eric02038

Anybody from frankin/foxboro headed out for resi's


----------



## Santry426

Pretty good band in weymouth for the past half hour or so....


----------



## AC2717

eric02038;1187663 said:


> Anybody from frankin/foxboro headed out for resi's


in Norwood Here, looked outside this morning and passed and have not had any phone calls, but still snowing here, might end up having to go out midday, then tomorrow morning, still extremly undecided.


----------



## dan6399

Plymouth, Ma got nothing. Not even a dusting. There still saying 3-6 for today/tonight though. We'll see. Sound like parts of Ct. got it pretty good. Hopefully we'll see something Wednesday. 

-Dan


----------



## Grumpydave

Berkshire County got the 4-6" they predicted. Nice little plowing.


----------



## kylegmc3500

got a half inch in greene ri calling for 2 to 4 tonite well c - i doubt it :crying:


----------



## gtmustang00

Half in inch in Nashua, NH. Hoping for atleast 2-2.5 so i can do driveways but don't think that'll happen.


----------



## pats plowing

In Worcester we got a little over an inch. Did the commercials, some plowing but mosly just sanding. 
If we get another inch today or tonight we might go out and do residentials.


----------



## AlliedMike

anyone hearing whats going on for this afternoon and evening i just got done and now going to bed just trying to figure out when this round is suppose to start


----------



## Sp3cialized

I got between 3-8 between the hills in Southington/Meriden

Higher up in elevation more snow, closer to 91 (east) more snow, I live on the west side, not much over here, maybe 3-4"


----------



## Maleko

AlliedMike;1187845 said:


> anyone hearing whats going on for this afternoon and evening i just got done and now going to bed just trying to figure out when this round is suppose to start


Anywhere from 1-6" depending which way it tracks..

Deciding if i should load up the salt...


----------



## AC2717

watching weather reports now


----------



## mansf123

If you live south of boston expect moderate to maybe heavy snow tonight. wouldnt shock me if someone got 8 inches


----------



## atvriderinmass

Looks like north of Boston is getting up to 2". I don't even think we'll get that. But Tuesday night into Wednesday is looking good so far.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Maleko;1187651 said:


> 9 - 12 Inches here in Danbury Ct.
> Depending what side of town you were on...
> 
> Just above us , Southbury got 15 inches.....
> 
> I think every possible idiot was on the roads yesterday....
> 
> Danbury was grid locked. Highway was shut down in both directions for multiple hours, Wrecks everywhere. It was unreal...
> 
> Now they are saying more snow tonight. But mostly eastern CT.
> 
> Then another big one Tuesday / Wednesday....payup


Tell me about it! Danbury was such a mess yesterday. Whats your business name? We may know eachother...


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Got a salt run outta it no complaints better then a no show.......


----------



## dutchman

Maleko;1187651 said:


> 9 - 12 Inches here in Danbury Ct.
> Depending what side of town you were on...
> 
> Just above us , Southbury got 15 inches.....
> 
> I think every possible idiot was on the roads yesterday....
> 
> Danbury was grid locked. Highway was shut down in both directions for multiple hours, Wrecks everywhere. It was unreal...
> 
> Now they are saying more snow tonight. But mostly eastern CT.
> 
> Then another big one Tuesday / Wednesday....payup


I think it was more 8"-10"


----------



## KartAnimal29

Anyone know of a site that has snow fall amounts for CT? I measured 9 In. in Bristol early this morning , but I think I'm going to need a print out something to send to some of my customers as they were questioning my amounts for the last storm.

Edit : Found something

SOUTHINGTON 9.0 1012 PM 1/07
BURLINGTON 9.0 626 AM 1/08
BRISTOL 8.5 1123 PM 1/07
UNIONVILLE 8.3 1135 PM 1/07


----------



## Lawn Rover

Mysticlandscape;1187913 said:


> Got a salt run outta it no complaints better then a no show.......


I'm in Groton. If your in a pinch I'm willing to help. I can load. It's magic salt. No sand.


----------



## Maleko

ProEnterprises;1187892 said:


> Tell me about it! Danbury was such a mess yesterday. Whats your business name? We may know eachother...


 I am contractor, Finish Carpenter by trade. I plow for [email protected]*ts and giggles on the side in the winter months. So far its been a good season start.

I dont ever remember the traffic being so cluster [email protected]*ked ever... i t was like the end of the world here..... LOL

You from Danbury too?


----------



## kylegmc3500

*whats going oN!!!*

OK the weather last nite and this am said o to 3 for RI tonite into tomaro but now there is a winter storm warning and there saying 4 to 8 inches. wpri 12
and ABC 6 websites still saying 1 to 3 but above it it says storm warning 4 to 8 im guessing being the weekend no one has updated there sites? what do u think???? im praying for a 4 inch storm that way we get to plow but dont have to kill ourselves "bulldozing".


----------



## justinizzi

Anywhere from 3-5 inches in Westerly depending on where you are in town.


----------



## AlliedMike

justin where bouts are you located


----------



## dutchman

Yet another storm system is heading towards the region which will bring us snow later this afternoon and into this evening. The snow will push from south to north around sunset and stay with us through the overnight. We could pick up an additional 2 to 4 inches of snow in central and eastern CT with lower amounts in the eastern part of the state. Tomorrow sunshine returns, however we will be watching yet another snow storm for Tuesday.

from ch8


----------



## kylegmc3500

looks like 2 to 5 inches tonite ending by dawn.. maybe well get to go out after alllpayup


----------



## atvriderinmass

Still nothing here and looks like nothing tonight. Can't believe both of these storms missed us. This sucks! Well everyone that is out plowing have fun and becareful!


----------



## krd3105

Channel 12 in Ri is saying 2-5 tonite int he northern part of the state and 4-8 in the southern..

Cant wait.. gettin bored here

payup
payup
payup
payup


----------



## PAGE2004

*Payback for the " too close to call " syndrome.*


----------



## 02powerstroke

idk its raining here but the national weather service said its going to start as rain and then crank snow 4-8 for the cape i dont believe it.


----------



## kylegmc3500

been snowing for hour and a half already got 2 inches here in greene ri looks like well be plowinThumbs Up


----------



## ejsmass2

Nothing to speak of in Metrowest


----------



## Lawn Rover

Snowing in Groton, just filled the hopper.


----------



## eric02038

2-4 through 3am. Probably going out at 4


----------



## SnowPro93

got about 2-3" here radar looks like its pulling away might head out sooner rather than later


----------



## atvriderinmass

They say a dusting -2" here . I guess we'll have to wait and see. Tuesdays storm is looking good right now. But so didn't these storms. I'm ready to buy a snow maker and go around late at night..


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Lawn Rover;1188109 said:


> I'm in Groton. If your in a pinch I'm willing to help. I can load. It's magic salt. No sand.


When I said no show I meant the storm not one of my guys .... but thanks for the offer.

How are the eastern mass guys doing? Just woke up to do round 3 of salting and its snowing moderately at the moment gonna hold off an see what it does, roads and lots are white for a 3rd day in a row... :redbounce


----------



## 20Silverado05

About 5-6" here in marshfield about to go out


----------



## atvriderinmass

The Tuesday night storm is looking good so far. They are saying 6-12 for us. I hope we get it i'm drowning over here!


----------



## eric02038

When I watched ch25 weather last night and they said 2-4 they must have meant 2-4 millimeters


----------



## atvriderinmass

eric02038;1188865 said:



> When I watched ch25 weather last night and they said 2-4 they must have meant 2-4 millimeters


Ya no kidding huh..WTF!! This is terrible.


----------



## Sp3cialized

I only had a dusting here this morning.. Thought I was gonna have to go out again, slept in today though


----------



## WingPlow

Sp3cialized;1188911 said:


> I only had a dusting here this morning.. Thought I was gonna have to go out again, slept in today though


same here...dusting in most spots, alittle heavier in some
still got a nice 4 hour salt run out of it

sp3cialized,,,,where in CT are ya ?


----------



## Sp3cialized

Southington.. Yourself?


----------



## AC2717

eric02038;1188865 said:


> When I watched ch25 weather last night and they said 2-4 they must have meant 2-4 millimeters


Agree,
I got nothing out of this weekend, oh well, I was busy anyways but would have loved the extra cash, dam it

Tuesday-into Wednesday looks great


----------



## WingPlow

Sp3cialized;1188965 said:


> Southington.. Yourself?


a little north...Harwinton


----------



## Sp3cialized

WingPlow;1189000 said:


> a little north...Harwinton


I would really like to move further NW in CT or Eastern NY/WesternMA..

Im sick of the 'city' that all of central CT has become..


----------



## wolfmobile8

didn't get to go out on this one but the strom next week looks big http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44125/another-round-of-snow-for-the-1.asp


----------



## abbe

Had enough to push here....replaced the water pump in the truck yesterday and went and hooked up to the plow, while bent over hooking it up I see antifreeze pouring out. Needless to say I didn't get out. I have to figure it out today


----------



## timmy1

Perfect storm for me...Only snowed 6 hours w/4" of light stuff on the ground.
Plowed 2 businesses, 1 mobile home park and 24 driveways. My usual route.

Plowed 9Hrs. Instead of my usual 14-16hrs. Burned less than 1/2 tank of fuel!


----------



## mycirus

My Bourne Customers had enough to plow (about 3 inches)
My Sandwich Customers had just a dusting to an inch so I didnt do them. So I made about half of what I usually do but its better than nothing. I was expecting a little more outta this one. Hopefully Wed brings it for everyone.


----------



## Fisher II

.....got a sand/salt round in on Sat(1in.).....then a plow/shovel on Sunday.(3in)


----------



## backupbuddy

eric02038;1188865 said:


> When I watched ch25 weather last night and they said 2-4 they must have meant 2-4 millimeters


Thats for sure LOL


----------



## backupbuddy

timmy1;1189137 said:


> Perfect storm for me...Only snowed 6 hours w/4" of light stuff on the ground.
> Plowed 2 businesses, 1 mobile home park and 24 driveways. My usual route.
> 
> Plowed 9Hrs. Instead of my usual 14-16hrs. Burned less than 1/2 tank of fuel!


What are your thoughts on wed storm? Looks pretty big coming across the country


----------



## chrisby316

I know it is early but here is the snowfall map as of right now for the tuesday wednesday storm.


----------



## wolfmobile8

map for the big strom


----------



## H20-32

Got all rez / com plowed, com sanded, trucks washed and 1st Beer watch KC Baltimore game. Had 3"- 5" hingham to plymouth.


----------



## AlliedMike

just got done since last night plow is put away and sleep time gonna need it for tues into wed ill have some pics up in a few of us playing


----------



## PORTER 05

3" here in Gloucester , got about 60 done outa 70+ accounts.


----------



## speralandscape

Just got up a little while ago from my nap after being out all night. We got between 3-6" of nice light snow here and the surrounding towns. I went to bed early at 9pm last night. woke up at 11pm and we had a good 4-5" already.


----------



## darryl g

That storm Friday night was weird! Highly variable totals over very small areas. Anything from 1 to 4 inches within a 5 mile radius. I actually had 3 inches on my front yard and one inch in my back yard...granted it's a 30 acre property, but still...that's pretty bizzare. And it was everything from fluffy powder to slush too. There was just no guessing what would be where.


----------



## FordFisherman

If we get the 12"plus they're predicting for SW CT, I will definitely be out of room for stacking on many resi's. Have not seen that since 95-96.


----------



## AC2717

just watched channel 7, there is potential for 8 to 12, maybe more for most of eastern MA

BRING IT!


----------



## TJS

FordFisherman;1189809 said:


> If we get the 12"plus they're predicting for SW CT, I will definitely be out of room for stacking on many resi's. Have not seen that since 95-96.


Yup. I remember 95-96. Those were some good storms.
T.J.


----------



## mansf123

Yup all the lots are getting full from all the storms this year and lack of melting.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I just picked a a Package Store that I got to and the guy that was plowing it didn't push any of the pile back. I told the owner yesterday that we can either get a machine in here and move them back or keep pushing it. He said don't worry about the machine and kept pushing it. If we get all this snow there talking about he will not have a parking lot.


----------



## timmy1

I'll push piles w/ my loader Tues if were still in the bull's eye.



backupbuddy;1189213 said:


> What are your thoughts on wed storm? Looks pretty big coming across the country


MODELS TODAY AND LAST NIGHT WOULD BRING THE STORM
ACROSS THE 40N/70W BENCHMARK (A SPOT OUT ON THE OCEAN JUST BELOW CAPE COD) THAT WHEN A STORM CENTER PASSES OVER 40/70 USUALLY MEANS A SIGNIFICANT SNOWSTORM FOR SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. ALTHOUGH MODEL ENSAMBLES THIS YEAR HAVE BEEN WAY OFF AND JUST OUTRIGHT SUCK.

PRECIP SHOULD MAINLY BE SNOW. LOW AGEOSTROPHIC FLOW
ACROSS SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND REACHES 20 KNOTS FROM THE NORTH
TUE NIGHT. THIS SHOULD HOLD SUFFICIENTLY COLD AIR ACROSS THE
REGION. MIXING OF SNOW AND RAIN IS POSSIBLE OVER OUTER CAPE (02POWERSTROKE COUNTRY) AND AND THE ISLANDS ESPECIALLY WEDS MORNING.

TOO SOON TO CALL STORM TOTALS BECAUSE SLIGHT SHIFT IN STORM TRACS WILL VARY TOTALS.


----------



## ejsmass2

Please give me snowmagedon! But I do have to go to the caribean on Friday.


----------



## timmy1

Froze my arse off rinsing truck this afternoon in the sun. But she's nice and clean until the next one.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Looks good so far..


----------



## KartAnimal29

So pretty  Some of use will be out for a long time on this one. CT Mets are calling for 18+ for the Central/Eastern part of CT


----------



## Maleko

I am running out of places to stack this stuff........ Gonna be a Huge one again....


----------



## mansf123

bring it on. I already have more hours this year than i did all of last year


----------



## dutchman

mansf123;1190496 said:


> bring it on. I already have more hours this year than i did all of last year


Good for you I am still behind last year.


----------



## dutchman

Accuweather is saying 5" for my area ....we will see I Guess


----------



## Bill 211

OMG....another foot+ of snow, i've got walls 6ft hight & no where else to put it


----------



## 02powerstroke

I could live with that graphic they said all rain last night


----------



## justinizzi

Bring it baby xysport


----------



## sno commander

i hope we dont get what there saying.


----------



## kylegmc3500

bring it on payup gotta change cutting edges and change the oil today. o and go get a new cell phone my crapped out today gotta go see the phone geeks i guess


----------



## AC2717

hoping it is closer to the 12 inches, need to get two swipes out of it!!!!


----------



## nepatsfan

AC2717;1190546 said:


> hoping it is closer to the 12 inches, need to get two swipes out of it!!!!


It seems like its gonna be around for a while....you probably will anyways.


----------



## lawn king

Big hit for us in S E mass. 10 -12" perhaps more?payup


----------



## backupbuddy

just checked the 5day on weather.com and its saying heavy snow 100% think this might be bigger than the last big one we got. better get plenty of sleep.


----------



## rjfetz1

backupbuddy;1190681 said:


> just checked the 5day on weather.com and its saying heavy snow 100% think this might be bigger than the last big one we got. better get plenty of sleep.


That would be nice if we could store up some sleep for the BIG ones!! I'd be sleeping right now.


----------



## AlliedMike

this is gonna be fun


----------



## Sp3cialized

Ok anyone from central CT know a guy that drives around with a big BOSS V on the front of his red GMT400 Tahoe? The front wheels are completely tucked into the wheelwells I feel bad for the guys powersteering pump  


If anyone knows this dude (seems like he's from bristol/Southington) tell him to call me and I'll crank those tbars for him!!!


----------



## backupbuddy

rjfetz1;1190729 said:


> That would be nice if we could store up some sleep for the BIG ones!! I'd be sleeping right now.


I here ya on the sleep thing. I think I got 6hrs in a 48hr span on that last big storm. to many breakdowns and driver getting stuck.


----------



## ss502gmc

Where are they thinking the rain/snow line will be setting up in SE Ma? Im in Bridgewater. Im hoping for a foot +.....


----------



## AC2717

need about a foot for my primary job to close for the day, hoping it does just makes live easier


----------



## wolfmobile8

watches and warnigs are up im in the jackpot zone and they were saying that this isn't our last noreaster for this month bring it onpayup


----------



## kylegmc3500

wpri 12 says 12inches plus nbc 10 says 6-12 ans abc 6 says 5 to 10 at leased they seem to have an idea on this onepayup


----------



## mansf123

kylegmc3500;1190959 said:


> wpri 12 says 12inches plus nbc 10 says 6-12 ans abc 6 says 5 to 10 at leased they seem to have an idea on this onepayup


For once this winter they have a clue as to whats going to happen. It sonds like this things a sure bet!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Steven DiMartino forecast


----------



## eric02038

Looks like 12"-16"+ for the Franklin/Foxboro area. Get your sleep in tonight


----------



## SnowPro93

Heres what the NWS is saying. kinda sucks it doesn't go all the way south and west to help everyone on here


----------



## chrisby316

It does go further than that. Just not on that map


----------



## AC2717

Just watched channel 7
Route 95 from the 128 merge down to RI will see 16+ inches
around that and inside 128 looking at 12-16 maybe more
outside that 6 to 12 and halfway down the cape different at about 5-8 inches
Hope my office closses doe the the day

GET READY, they are extremly confident in this one!!!!


----------



## ss502gmc

Hell Yeahhhh looks like ill be too excited to sleep tomorrow night! But then regret it once im out for 20hrs


----------



## SnowPro93

ss502gmc;1191333 said:


> Hell Yeahhhh looks like ill be too excited to sleep tomorrow night! But then regret it once im out for 20hrs


Your not alone buddy happens to me all the time!


----------



## timmy1

Models show storm center passing over or just east of 40/70 benchmark 12z wednesday. 12z is 6am central time so 7am eastern. Probably will snow 5-6 hrs before center passes and 5-6 hrs after. 

Winds se,e,ne,n, ending nw.

Another chance for pops sat and monday of next week.


----------



## bgingras

mansf123;1190979 said:


> For once this winter they have a clue as to whats going to happen. It sonds like this things a sure bet!


Actually, they've just gotten better at convincing us that they have a clue.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Starting to get a little aroused now.Haven't felt this way in a while. I wonder if this could still miss us????????


----------



## v-plower

Wish it were 3" but I'm not complaining! Any snow is good snow!


----------



## Grumpydave

Albany NY stations move Channel 7s' snow zones farther West. Plowable either way.


----------



## krd3105

OOOOO Boy Im right in the middle of the 16"+.. gonna make some cake this week!. kinda sucks at the same time, right in the middle of doing a new addition for a guy. have to shovel all my materials out


----------



## mansf123

more snow monday possibly. I think this might be the winter we have all been waiting for the last couple of years.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Henry Margusity forecast

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/meteomadness/story/44209/special-afternoon-video-update-on-the-stormthundersnows.asp


----------



## eric02038

Just got the Fisher intensifire lights, hopefully now i'll be able to see at night!


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1191471 said:


> Henry Margusity forecast
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/meteomadness/story/44209/special-afternoon-video-update-on-the-stormthundersnows.asp


That weather guy defines the word DORK


----------



## timmy1

eric02038;1191477 said:


> Just got the Fisher intensifire lights, hopefully now i'll be able to see at night!


I looked into those...Old sealed beams brand new $79.99 Intesifires $250

I figured I've been seeing fine and I could buy 3 sets to 1 intensifier.

Let us know how they do...


----------



## eric02038

timmy1;1191522 said:


> I looked into those...Old sealed beams brand new $79.99 Intesifires $250
> 
> I figured I've been seeing fine and I could buy 3 sets to 1 intensifier.
> 
> Let us know how they do...


Metropolitan Truck in stoughton, ma sells them for 220, thought i would take the plunge and just do it.


----------



## ss502gmc

Im curious as to how the intesifires are also. Do they come with the whole light harness or?


----------



## eric02038

ss502gmc;1191558 said:


> Im curious as to how the intesifires are also. Do they come with the whole light harness or?


yes, it came with the wire harness. Part of the reason i got them, my harness on the plow side need to be replace and that was going to cost 50 bucks


----------



## JPK Excavating

Yeah it looks likes its going to be a good one. Anyone really clear about what's going on in fairfield county?


----------



## KartAnimal29

eric02038;1191494 said:


> That weather guy defines the word DORK


He knows his **** and I'm sure well better off then most of us.


----------



## nepatsfan

eric02038;1191494 said:


> That weather guy defines the word DORK


I watched the video for about a minute and couldn't help getting the urge to shove him in a locker. I had to shut it off.:angry:


----------



## trickynicky17

JPK Excavating;1191578 said:


> Yeah it looks likes its going to be a good one. Anyone really clear about what's going on in fairfield county?


national weather service is calling anywhere from 8 to 14 inches in fairfield county Thumbs Up


----------



## quigleysiding

I would reather have two small storms but i"ll take what they give us and be happy. I hate the daytime storms. All the traffic is so much fun. Looks like a this is good one, Looks like we will all get out for this one. Be safe every one.


----------



## chriscat423

i live in fairfield county and this snow is killing us...glad i get paid hourly but my buddy/boss has to get stacking machines now because home dept and walmart have no more room for another ft of snow


----------



## chrisby316

this looks pretty solid for most of us


----------



## dutchman

they saying 13" in my area


----------



## KartAnimal29

15 in. for the Waterbury area Dutchman


----------



## eric02038

Only downside to this storm is it's during the day. People will try to goto work therfore the roads are going to be a mess.


----------



## dutchman

KartAnimal29;1192107 said:


> 15 in. for the Waterbury area Dutchman


2" more or less doesn't make the differents


----------



## nhgranite

looking at 16" at my elevation... goood times.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Rain for me again. Anyone need a hand up there lol


----------



## johnhealey1776

*If anyone needs help around Plymouth County, lemme know*

sounds like quite a bit of snow and I am a newbie. Willing to learn, no bad habits yet. Cut my chops plowing on sunday with my f250 and want more! If you need help call me at 508-223-7204


----------



## metalmetal67

Not sure about the Cape but it looks like were all on, be safe!


----------



## 02powerstroke

metalmetal67;1192574 said:


> Not sure about the Cape but it looks like were all on, be safe!


:crying: :realmad:


----------



## mjlawncare

Northern New Haven
Winter Storm Warning:


Issued at: 2:45 PM EST 1/11/11, expires at: 11:00 PM EST 1/11/11

Winter storm warning remains in effect from 7 pm this evening to 6 pm est Wednesday, 
A winter storm warning remains in effect from 7 pm this evening to 6 pm est Wednesday. 
Locations, southern Connecticut. 
Hazards, snow, heavy at times. Scattered thunderstorms are possible late tonight. 
Accumulations, 18 to 24 inches, with locally higher amounts possible. 
Winds, northeast winds increasing to 15 to 20 mph with 20 to 30 mph gusts late tonight, turning northwest Wednesday morning. The strongest winds will occur over eastern ct. 
Visibilities, less than 1/4 mile at times. 
Timing, heaviest snow occurs after midnight tonight into early Wednesday. 
Impacts, hazardous travel tonight and through the day Wednesday. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in an emergency. If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## metalmetal67

Sorry 02powerstroke, I have felt your pain..... at times I wished I were on the Cape and other times not.


----------



## eric02038

Blizzard warning is up for eastern Norfolk county


----------



## AlliedMike

well boys be safe and have fun out there gonna eat then sleep


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looking like a good solid 12-18" storm for most of interior Mass. Of course I had Celtics tickets for tomorrow night. That won't be happening. Anybody want to buy them?payup


----------



## AC2717

anyone give me the time table for around boston. so far my office is only doing a delay till 9:30
have to ghit my people before then
Alex


----------



## AlliedMike

Gentelman Start Your Snow Plows its time to go boogity boogity boogity into snow banks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! payuppayup


----------



## redsoxfan

Let's not get to ahead of our self boys and girl. Remember last year when they predicted a big storm and got nothing . Everyone has started to cancel school just like last year . Believe when it gets here.


----------



## brad96z28

Hope its fluffy stuff because I am only gona be able to plow when its about over,


----------



## Lawn Rover

redsoxfan;1192848 said:


> Let's not get to ahead of our self boys and girl. Remember last year when they predicted a big storm and got nothing . Everyone has started to cancel school just like last year . Believe when it gets here.


 I hear ya!! But this one's coming.


----------



## eric02038

brad96z28;1192868 said:


> Hope its fluffy stuff because I am only gona be able to plow when its about over,


You are screwed! Depending on where you are it will be heavier than the last big one. I wouldn't want to push all my accounts after it's over.


----------



## NAHA

U can plow when its over just use a bobcat or a JD 644E lol


----------



## wolfmobile8

my truck is fueld up and ready to go.


----------



## brad96z28

eric02038;1192875 said:


> You are screwed! Depending on where you are it will be heavier than the last big one. I wouldn't want to push all my accounts after it's over.


Do it every time this way. Pushed them all when it was all done the last big snow and the 2 footer we had last year without any problems. Dont really want to do all of them when its over either, but my real job comes first. I will post if I have any problems but never have yet.


----------



## timmy1

I've pushed 2 feet of fluff no prob...30/1 40/1 ratios

It's the heavy wet 10/1 ratio stuff that snaps axles.

look how 1" of liquid falling from the sky can be 10" or 100" of snow...

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/tables/snowfall-meltwater.html


----------



## bgingras

plz plz this better happen, we've double our account list today AND we got asked to cover a down truck plowing a 5 building apartment complex tomorrow cha ching!


----------



## ejsmass2

So is it me or have the national weathermen hit the panic button while the locals are more "expect a foot" measured. The national guys are talking snow bomb and two feet.


----------



## DeereFarmer

AC2717;1192756 said:


> anyone give me the time table for around boston. so far my office is only doing a delay till 9:30
> have to ghit my people before then
> Alex


Seems like its going to start after midnight, be heaviest from 5AM to noon, then lighten up after then. Winter weather advisory is until 7PM tomorrow.


----------



## TJS

eric02038;1192875 said:


> You are screwed! Depending on where you are it will be heavier than the last big one. I wouldn't want to push all my accounts after it's over.


I have never had a problem either waiting till the end even in 18+" storms years back.
T.J,


----------



## mikelawtown

brad96z28;1192964 said:


> Do it every time this way. Pushed them all when it was all done the last big snow and the 2 footer we had last year without any problems. Dont really want to do all of them when its over either, but my real job comes first. I will post if I have any problems but never have yet.


I work a full time and part time so i do plowing from 4-7am then after work i clean up.I never had a prob doing a foot or 2 for driveways and i just go slow and easy. come on i drive a 2500 HD..wesport


----------



## 02powerstroke

1-3" aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## atvriderinmass

They just updated the totals on fox 25


----------



## brad96z28

TJS;1193079 said:


> I have never had a problem either waiting till the end even in 18+" storms years back.
> T.J,


Maybe that guy is plowng with an s 10 or something?


----------



## RobE

atvriderinmass;1193153 said:


> They just updated the totals on fox 25


Looks similar to what channel 12 in RI is saying...


----------



## DeereFarmer

Its looking better for you 02powerstroke!!!!


----------



## atvriderinmass

brad96z28;1193185 said:


> Maybe that guy is plowng with an s 10 or something?


I plowed at the end of the last big storm with my little truck and did about 50 driveways no problem. I'm sure the 10 cinder blocks in the back helped out alot. 50 driveways and less than $20 in gas. Can't beat a small truck for plowing!


----------



## advl66

snowing here,roads covered,going to snap a pic


----------



## AlliedMike

Ladies and Gentelman Start your Snowplows here we are at the NorthEast Speedway gonna be a good and safe plow 

Stay safe guys make sure everyone gets pics


----------



## atvriderinmass

They just said it's coming into Ma now! Woohoo! I have to be up in 4 hrs and i know i won't be able to sleep. The last few nights only got 4 hrs sleep. Feel like a little kid losing sleep over something your excited about...lol


----------



## mjlawncare

snowing good cant sleep lol


----------



## Lawn Rover

Heavy snow in Groton.


----------



## darryl g

Holy crap it's coming down like crazy. If it keeps up like this we're gonna get more than they're saying. I've got 4 plus on the ground now and rolling out to hang out in a parking lot until at least daybreak. 

Happy plowing and stay safe guys!


----------



## typerintegra056

The Three Leaf Landscaping crew is heading out to plow. There is about 9 inches here so far and still coming down heavy. Looks like it will be a long day.


----------



## metalmetal67

5:45 here in Springfield area with 6" going out soon for probably one of many pushes.


----------



## FGZ

Woke up at ~4am on the N. shore with only an inch or 2 on the ground. Back up at 7 and had to shovel through about 10" to get to work. Be safe and good luck w/ your equipment!


----------



## 4x4orbust

went out at 6:00 and had about 8-10 in on the ground. heavy stuff! gonna be a long day.


----------



## Luppy

Oh yeah, heavy cement and lots of it. Coming down like gangbusta's here. 
Got an ad in the paper and my phone is ringing off the wall. 
Doin my regulars first then will tackle the phone messages. Stay safe and make lotsa dough you guys!


----------



## pats plowing

This sucks. One truck broke before we started and its taking forever to do anything. Worcester is at 17-18" with 3' in a lot of places, either by the city plows or all the snow blowing off the roofs. Heading back out now


----------



## AC2717

ran everyone once, hitting them again once it is over and that is it, we cannot even get down the streets where we are working because the plows stop hitting the side streets constantly and are only making one pass width down the streets (except for main ones of course) why break my truck trying to get into driveways again and then only again have to break open the apron again after the plows widen the street

anyone else on this feeling for resi's?

I did let my customers know this
when is it supposed to stop


----------



## abbe

My trucks getting its azz kicked today. This is some heavy snow.


----------



## wolfmobile8

abbe;1193804 said:


> My trucks getting its azz kicked today. This is some heavy snow.


same with mine they said where i am that we were getting all the fluffy and felt like i was pushing cement going back out later to finish.


----------



## Maleko

24 Inches here in Danbury CT. New Fairfield got the most 28 inches.

Was out at 1am just got home 5pm... Couldnt keep up with it. Would plow a lot , when i was done looked like i wasnt even there..

Show me the money...............payup
CONNECTICUT

...FAIRFIELD COUNTY...
NEW FAIRFIELD 28.0 1050 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
NEWTOWN 27.0 840 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WESTON 24.5 800 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
DANBURY 23.9 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
RIDGEFIELD 22.0 645 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BROOKFIELD 21.5 730 AM 1/12 COCORAHS
WILTON 18.7 830 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
NEW CANAAN 18.0 915 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
DARIEN 17.5 1100 AM 1/12 CT DOT
WESTPORT 17.4 815 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
SHELTON 17.3 950 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
NORWALK 16.0 934 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BRIDGEPORT 15.5 850 AM 1/12 NWS COOP
GREENWICH 14.5 800 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
STAMFORD 14.0 800 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
STRATFORD 14.0 930 AM 1/12 PUBLIC

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
DEEP RIVER 20.0 1100 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
PORTLAND 16.0 800 AM 1/12 COCORAHS
WESTBROOK 17.3 1035 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
CLINTON 17.0 800 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
OLD SAYBROOK 16.5 1100 AM 1/12 CT DOT
HADDAM 16.0 1100 AM 1/12 CT DOT

...NEW HAVEN COUNTY...
NORTH HAVEN 29.5 1120 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
SOUTHBURY 28.0 1120 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
NORTH BRANFORD 24.0 1240 PM 1/12 PUBLIC
BETHANY 21.0 1220 PM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
OXFORD 20.0 745 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
SEYMOUR 20.0 1100 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BRANFORD 19.8 1230 PM 1/12 PUBLIC
WATERBURY 19.0 1100 AM 1/12 CT DOT
NEW HAVEN 19.0 1100 AM 1/12 CT DOT
MERIDEN 18.0 859 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
MILFORD 18.0 1100 AM  1/12 CT DOT
BEACON FALLS 17.3 1100 AM 1/12 CT DOT
GUILFORD 17.0 907 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
MADISON 16.0 1130 AM 1/12 PUBLIC

...NEW LONDON COUNTY...
COLCHESTER 18.5 1100 AM 1/12 CT DOT
NORWICH 16.5 1245 PM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
MONTVILLE 15.0 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
LISBON 14.5 1155 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
GROTON 14.0 1100 AM 1/12 CT DOT
GALES FERRY 14.0 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
VOLUNTOWN 14.0 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
NORTH FRANKLIN 13.5 945 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
WATERFORD 13.0 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER

NEW JERSEY

...BERGEN COUNTY...
EAST RUTHERFORD 12.5 530 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
HACKENSACK 12.1 750 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
GARFIELD 9.8 630 AM 1/12 NJ DOT
RIVERVALE 9.5 800 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
TENAFLY 9.3 630 AM 1/12 COCORAHS
GLEN ROCK 9.2 830 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
SADDLE BROOK 9.0 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
RAMSEY 8.8 1000 AM 1/12 COCORAHS
RIDGEWOOD 8.8 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
BERGENFIELD 8.8 1045 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
PARAMUS 8.5 800 AM 1/12 NJ DOT
CRESSKILL 8.4 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
MAHWAH 8.2 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
HARRINGTON PARK 8.2 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
NORTH ARLINGTON 8.0 830 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
RIVER EDGE 7.8 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
ORADELL 7.4 830 AM 1/12 TRAINED SPOTTER
OAKLAND 7.3 710 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
WASHINGTON TOWNSHIP 6.5 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WALDWICK 6.3 900 AM 1/12 PUBLIC

...ESSEX COUNTY...
NEWARK AIRPORT 9.1 100 PM 1/12 FAA CONTRACT OBSERVER
CEDAR GROVE 8.2 530 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
MONTCLAIR 8.2 800 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
WEST ORANGE 8.2 430 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BLOOMFIELD 8.0 1030 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BELLEVILLE 6.8 300 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER

...HUDSON COUNTY...
HOBOKEN 9.1 800 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
JERSEY CITY 8.5 810 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
SECAUCUS 8.2 830 AM 1/12 NJ DOT
HARRISON 8.0 800 AM 1/12 NJ DOT
KEARNY 7.0 800 AM 1/12 PUBLIC

...PASSAIC COUNTY...
CLIFTON 11.0 800 AM 1/12 NJ DOT
HAWTHORNE 8.5 715 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WEST PATERSON 7.8 1000 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
WEST MILFORD 7.3 630 AM 1/12 COCORAHS
RINGWOOD 7.0 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WAYNE 6.5 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WANAQUE 6.4 800 AM 1/12 COCORAHS
HASKELL 6.0 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER

...UNION COUNTY...
ROSELLE 9.2 530 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
GARWOOD 7.5 645 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
UNION 7.5 1015 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
ELIZABETH 7.3 830 AM 1/12 NJ DOT
CLARK 7.3 800 AM 1/12 NJ DOT
CRANFORD 7.0 900 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER

NEW YORK

...BRONX COUNTY...
BEDFORD PARK 12.1 525 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BRONX 9.2 825 AM 1/12 BRONX ZOO
PARKCHESTER 9.0 900 AM 1/12 NWS COOP
PELHAM BAY 8.9 830 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
RIVERDALE 8.5 730 AM 1/12 PUBLIC

...KINGS (BROOKLYN) COUNTY...
BROOKLYN HEIGHTS 8.8 530 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
SHEEPSHEAD BAY 7.0 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
MARINE PARK 7.0 700 AM 1/12 PUBLIC

...NASSAU COUNTY...
LEVITTOWN 13.2 625 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
PLAINVIEW 12.6 920 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
OLD BETHPAGE 12.2 840 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
HICKSVILLE 12.0 1200 PM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
BETHPAGE 11.8 900 AM 1/12 TRAINED SPOTTER
JERICHO 10.8 900 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
NEW HYDE PARK 10.6 855 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
GARDEN CITY 10.2 810 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BELLMORE 10.1 730 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
GLEN COVE 10.0 1030 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
FLORAL PARK 9.7 526 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
MERRICK 9.5 745 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WOODMERE 9.2 800 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
VALLEY STREAM 8.3 922 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
CARLE PLACE 8.1 923 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
LIDO BEACH 8.0 1245 PM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
LYNBROOK 8.0 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
SEAFORD 8.0 922 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
EAST HILLS 8.0 900 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BELLEROSE 8.0 800 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
NORTH MERRICK 8.0 900 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
WEST HEMPSTEAD 8.0 1030 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
ROCKVILLE CENTRE 7.3 715 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BALDWIN 6.0 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER

...NEW YORK (MANHATTAN) COUNTY...
UPPER WEST SIDE 9.3 740 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
CENTRAL PARK 9.1 100 PM 1/12 CENTRAL PARK ZOO
WEST SIDE 7.0 1000 AM 1/12 PUBLIC

...ORANGE COUNTY...
TUXEDO PARK 10.0 615 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
CORNWALL-ON-HUDSON 9.5 730 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
VAILS GATE 9.5 920 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
NEW WINDSOR 9.2 1030 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
NEWBURGH 9.1 820 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
MONROE 9.0 927 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
SALISBURY MILLS 7.3 900 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
GOSHEN 7.1 800 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
MIDDLETOWN 7.0 1100 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
GREENWOOD LAKE 7.0 833 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
HARRIMAN 6.8 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
PORT JERVIS 6.1 800 AM 1/12 NWS COOP
HAMPTONBURGH 6.0 800 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WARWICK 6.0 1030 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER

...PUTNAM COUNTY...
CARMEL 13.5 855 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
MAHOPAC 11.5 1140 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER

...QUEENS COUNTY...
FRESH MEADOWS 12.0 700 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BAYSIDE 11.0 830 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
MIDDLE VILLAGE 10.1 946 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
REGO PARK 8.9 525 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
ASTORIA 8.1 717 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
RICHMOND HILL 8.0 900 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WOODSIDE 7.0 600 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
NYC/LA GUARDIA 6.9 100 PM 1/12 FAA CONTRACT OBSERVER
HOWARD BEACH 6.5 600 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
NYC/JFK AIRPORT 6.1 100 PM 1/12 FAA CONTRACT OBSERVER

...RICHMOND COUNTY...
GREAT KILLS 11.2 930 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
ELTINGVILLE 8.0 600 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
STATEN ISLAND 5.8 600 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER

...ROCKLAND COUNTY...
NEW CITY 10.0 840 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
NYACK 8.6 740 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
NEW HEMPSTEAD 8.0 845 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
STONY POINT 7.8 745 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
TALLMAN 6.6 1020 AM 1/12 PUBLIC

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
SELDEN 19.3 1020 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
PORT JEFFERSON 18.0 1115 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
STONY BROOK 17.5 1100 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
CENTEREACH 17.0 1140 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
EAST SETAUKET 16.5 900 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
CENTERPORT 16.2 700 AM 1/12 NWS COOP
MATTITUCK 16.0 1000 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BRIDGEHAMPTON 16.0 100 PM 1/12 NWS COOP
SMITHTOWN 15.8 1000 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
ISLIP 15.1 100 PM 1/12 FAA CONTRACT OBSERVER
HOLBROOK 15.1 930 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
MILLER PLACE 14.5 1230 PM 1/12 PUBLIC
ISLIP AIRPORT 13.9 700 AM 1/12 FAA CONTRACT OBSERVER
UPTON 13.5 100 PM 1/12 NWS OFFICE
ROCKY POINT 13.1 1150 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
EAST NORTHPORT 13.0 730 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
RONKONKOMA 13.0 945 AM 1/12 NWS EMPLOYEE
DEER PARK 13.0 800 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
SHOREHAM 13.0 1200 PM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
MOUNT SINAI 12.8 1115 AM 1/12 NWS COOP
NORTH BABYLON 12.5 545 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
PATCHOGUE 12.3 1130 AM 1/12 NWS EMPLOYEE
SAYVILLE 12.2 1130 AM 1/12 NWS EMPLOYEE
SOUTHAMPTON 11.8 1200 PM 1/12 PUBLIC
DIX HILLS 11.7 1100 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
SOUND BEACH 11.2 1130 AM 1/12 NWS EMPLOYEE
WESTHAMPTON 11.2 1145 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
MELVILLE 11.0 800 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
LINDENHURST 10.4 700 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
WEST ISLIP 9.5 1010 AM 1/12 SKKYWARN SPOTTER
EAST MORICHES 9.4 1015 AM 1/12 COCORAHS
BAY SHORE 9.0 700 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
EASTPORT 9.0 832 AM 1/12 NWS EMPLOYEE
FLANDERS 9.0 615 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
BABYLON 6.3 304 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER

...WESTCHESTER COUNTY...
SOMERS 16.0 1000 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BEDFORD 14.1 1000 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
ARMONK 14.0 900 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
MOUNT VERNON 13.5 850 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
BRIARCLIFF MANOR 13.0 900 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
SCARSDALE 13.0 740 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
YONKERS 12.5 700 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
MOUNT KISCO 12.0 930 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
HASTINGS-ON-HUDSON 12.0 945 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
HARRISON 11.0 830 AM 1/12 PUBLIC
WHITE PLAINS 11.0 950 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
SOUTH SALEM 10.8 800 AM 1/12 COCORAHS
YORKTOWN HEIGHTS 10.5 900 AM 1/12 SKYWARN SPOTTER
BRONXVILLE 10.0 700 AM 1/12 PUBLIC


***********************PEAK WIND GUST***********************

LOCATION MAX WIND TIME/DATE COMMENTS
GUST OF
MPH MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...FAIRFIELD COUNTY...
BRIDGEPORT 33 359 AM 1/12 ASOS
DANBURY 22 826 AM 1/12 ASOS

...NEW HAVEN COUNTY...
MERIDEN 36 542 AM 1/12 ASOS
NEW HAVEN 32 530 AM 1/12 ASOS

...NEW LONDON COUNTY...
GROTON 44 920 AM 1/12 ASOS

NEW JERSEY

...BERGEN COUNTY...
TETERBORO 26 1019 AM 1/12 ASOS

...ESSEX COUNTY...
NEWARK AIRPORT 29 846 AM 1/12 ASOS
CALDWELL 21 1052 AM 1/12 ASOS

NEW YORK

...NASSAU COUNTY...
FARMINGDALE 31 240 AM 1/12 ASOS

...NEW YORK COUNTY...
CENTRAL PARK 25 1029 AM 1/12 ASOS

...ORANGE COUNTY...
MONTGOMERY 22 200 AM 1/12 ASOS

...QUEENS COUNTY...
NYC/LA GUARDIA 32 903 AM 1/12 ASOS
1 W NYC/JFK AIRPORT 30 1049 AM 1/12 ASOS

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
WESTHAMPTON 48 527 AM 1/12 ASOS
SHIRLEY 38 433 AM 1/12 ASOS
ISLIP AIRPORT 37 812 AM 1/12 ASOS

...WESTCHESTER COUNTY...
WHITE PLAINS 31 841 AM 1/12 ASOS

$$

SCALORA


----------



## 97S104x4

20" here in scituate, trucks taking a beating but keeps on going!


----------



## Grumpydave

22.5" here in Richmond. Started at 1:30 this morning. Just finished 3rd round. Good thing is it's fluffy light powder. Clean up tomorrow then tractor work making more room.


----------



## krd3105

PLowing for 14hrs straight. i need a BEER. and so does my truck.


----------



## 97S104x4

Grumpydave;1193898 said:


> 22.5" here in Richmond. Started at 1:30 this morning. Just finished 3rd round. Good thing is it's fluffy light powder. Clean up tomorrow then tractor work making more room.


fluffy??? i wish i was plowing light fluffy powder, this stuff in RI is heavy wet snow


----------



## brad96z28

Had about a foot or so of wet stuff got everything done in one push no problem.


----------



## stg454

We had almost three feet here. Amazing.


----------



## advl66

just got in,from 4 am yesterday. long day. heavy ****


----------



## Grumpydave

Thought I'd sleep a little later today...nope. 3" sometime last night...


----------



## KartAnimal29

Yesterday was a very long day. I don't want to see any more snow for at least a week


----------



## AC2717

GOt in at 2:30am, went out at 3:30am on Wednesday. had to go into main job, was an hour late even for the delay opening, then right back out on the streets until I rested, then 3.5 hours later right back up to get to work

REally tired and sore, wicked heavy stuff, truck ran great blowers even better


----------



## eric02038

Another storm brewing for Tuesday...


----------



## metalmetal67

I put in 14hours yesterday and I'm a small guy compared to some with 60 residential's plus commercials. I'm impressed with my old Dodge, the Ariens was a huge help! Hope everybody stayed safe, rest up everyone.


----------



## timmy1

OK WHO BROKE WHAT?????

AND WHO GOT STUCK??????



I plowed 18-20" of wettest heaviest **** you have ever seen! 24 HRS strait.

I had to reach down and put it in 4 wheel drive this time, seriously the last little 4-5" storm I plowed in 2WD. This is because I have 2 YDS of salt/sand in the sander body.


----------



## JustinD

Didn't get stuck but I lost my cutting edge..........gone can't find it, hit a manhole cover going a little too fast and it was gone, broke every bolt clean off!!


----------



## timmy1

You can't use conventional/normal plowing methods w/ snow like that...Any turn in the driveway you have to push the wad strait and get rid if the weight, start again on new angle...And ALWAYS keep under your truck clean. Driving up on that snow is a sure way of getting stuck.


----------



## advl66

i got stuck 3 times,i got myself out twice with a turn on my chip..one i got a tug bc people park in all the wrong places.broke a mud flap


----------



## nepatsfan

timmy1;1194684 said:


> OK WHO BROKE WHAT?????
> 
> AND WHO GOT STUCK??????
> 
> I plowed 18-20" of wettest heaviest **** you have ever seen! 24 HRS strait.
> 
> I had to reach down and put it in 4 wheel drive this time, seriously the last little 4-5" storm I plowed in 2WD. This is because I have 2 YDS of salt/sand in the sander body.


Plow pump went in one truck. Hydraulic hose and solenoid in another. Both were back on the road within a couple hours. PITA though


----------



## mjlawncare

20hrs 22inchs nothing broke got stuck once


----------



## NAHA

At 5am on rt 16 and under rt 1 overpass I saw a dodge 3500 in flames only thing ok on the truck was the sander, what a way to start out a storm


----------



## advl66

NAHA;1194916 said:


> At 5am on rt 16 and under rt 1 overpass I saw a dodge 3500 in flames only thing ok on the truck was the sander, what a way to start out a storm


wow that sucks


----------



## AlliedMike

well finally home only broke a light that was it 10pm sat till 230 this afternoon 15 inches of heavy ****. Now im hearing snow for tuesday where am i gonna put all this stuff


----------



## 10elawncare

JustinD;1194734 said:


> Didn't get stuck but I lost my cutting edge..........gone can't find it, hit a manhole cover going a little too fast and it was gone, broke every bolt clean off!!


I did that the first storm, then I thought I would be able to find it... until we got 19" of snow yesterday. You'll find it in the spring hopefully!!


----------



## plowmaster07

timmy1;1194684 said:


> OK WHO BROKE WHAT?????
> 
> AND WHO GOT STUCK??????
> 
> I plowed 18-20" of wettest heaviest **** you have ever seen! 24 HRS strait.
> 
> I had to reach down and put it in 4 wheel drive this time, seriously the last little 4-5" storm I plowed in 2WD. This is because I have 2 YDS of salt/sand in the sander body.


Well, I didn't get stuck at all. And the only issue I had (slight hold up) was the solenoid started to act up, so I swapped it and 30 minutes later I'm back out pushing. Nice and light, but a crap load of snow. haha Gotta love it!


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1194745 said:


> You can't use conventional/normal plowing methods w/ snow like that...Any turn in the driveway you have to push the wad strait and get rid if the weight, start again on new angle...And ALWAYS keep under your truck clean. Driving up on that snow is a sure way of getting stuck.


We wrere out for 27 hours for the state plowing roads. No way to drop the load.l plowed most of the storm in 4 wheel low. Truck pushed like a Bulldozer.My plow blew a o ring on the pump so it leaked the whole storm.Had to fill the pump up every two hours. My friend that does my lots and driveway got way behind. I had to go help him out when we were done.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got 18" and did a 20 hour route yesterday. Did the cleanup and shoveling today for another 10 hours. I'm beat. Broke one shovel and got stuck once (broke the shovel trying to get unstuck to add insult to injury). Time to take a nice long 4 day weekend and rest up for the next one.


----------



## Santry426

That was nasty heavy wet snow from the get go here in braintree. 

Backed into a telphone pole took out the rear tail light. This morning the plow pump **** the bed


----------



## TJS

No issues here. Did not get stuck, never highside a pile. Got about 24"

Vid:


----------



## NAHA

TJS do u really have creed on? lol


----------



## timmy1

TJS;1195438 said:


> No issues here. Did not get stuck, never highside a pile. Got about 24"
> 
> Vid:


Our snow was too heavy to come up over the hood like that. It was 18-20" of the paste that leaves a perfect plow moldboard impression in the bank as you back away.


----------



## NAHA

can i rent this i need to get rid of some snow banks?


----------



## TJS

NAHA;1195462 said:


> TJS do u really have creed on? lol


Yes. It was on the radio.


----------



## tls22

Santry426;1195410 said:


> That was nasty heavy wet snow from the get go here in braintree.
> 
> Backed into a telphone pole took out the rear tail light. This morning the plow pump **** the bed


Sorry to hear that pal.....hope you can get fix up


----------



## Luppy

I'm estimating about 18" fell here in good ol Randolph. Jeep did it's thing once again.
Happy camper..until next time.
Pic showing side street snowbanks.








one of my customers driveways








Jeep doin it's thing in tight spots


----------



## Santry426

Thanks! Kinda glad it happened, Other then a dent in the rear quater that is small, a taillight and a bumper it was the cherry that needed to be poped. Just gonna throw a taillight in it for the season and now I'm thinkin it might be time to pick up a fisher poly unit to put in it since the loves gone !



tls22;1195529 said:


> Sorry to hear that pal.....hope you can get fix up


----------



## rickyarosh

Hey guys any body know where i can dump snow in southern CT have mabye like 20 triaxle loads i gotta haul out tommorow and dont know where to put this ****......
Hope everybody made out ok and made some coin this storm sucked the fat one.


----------



## chriscat423

drop it off in the water in bridgeport...my buddy lives by dolphin cove and said all he sees in the trucks go by and 5 min later there empty...put my money its all going in the water


----------



## JTK324

33 hrs in the truck and tonight the fun begins we did about 40 loads last night hauling snow and have maybe 80 left god I love when we can charge for machines the banks wanted all the snow removed from there lots. Hoping for more snow thos this is great!


----------



## darryl g

I measured 12 to 15 of accumulation on my accounts but DOT says 17.5 inches of snowfall. It was a nasty storm and a heavy push. I rolled out at 2:22 a.m. with 6 inches on the ground and finished my last account at 1:26 a.m. the next day. I spent an hour at my place when I was done so I pulled a 24 hour shift. I broke a wiper at 8 am and was glad the parts store guy made it in to work! Also broke a return spring but I had one in stock. What drove me nuts was that I really couldn't backdrag at all without packing it down to ice. And maneuvering was a pain with walls of snow all around me. I had to run up the road on a few accounts in order to be able to turn around. There just wasn't any room with the roads plowed narrow. 

I did see a little lighting at 5:30 am but no booms  

Damn glad I had chains!

I did some touch up, sidewalks and some oddball accounts today.


----------



## abbe

Nothing broken, that immediately comes to mind. 24 hrs or so of plowing. stuck a few times in a shiddy lot. slid off a drive way in north smithfield. The driveway from HELL. Thank god for an uncle who drives a two wheel drive pickup and has tons of experience digging it out. I was damn near ready to call a wrecker, but i did make it out unscathed. btw that put the hurt on and made me have to actually push the skiny pedal. There was no turning while pushing


----------



## atvriderinmass

Was out 5am till 9pm . The little Ford Ranger and the plastic plow held it's own. Did a few of the driveways at the end cause people were in them and a few today. Went through 18" i was really surprised. 50 driveways and $30 in gas. Can't wait to get my Jeep and see how it does! Bring on the next one!!!!


----------



## GSullivan

I did 24 hrs. straight also.I'd like to know where they measure their totals from because where I plow up in Plymouth it seemed like more snow fell than they said did.I will say that it got real heavy to push after the rain.All you guys out there pushing driveways must have had a tough time with that one!


----------



## Maleko

Looks like another 1-3" on Saturday afternoon into the night. Then another big one on Tuesday..

I have no more places to push this stuff...


----------



## JustinD




----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anybody know where to get snow totals in MA?


----------



## eric02038

anybody know of a good installer for a strobe setup in the Franklin area


----------



## FGZ

JustinD;1196227 said:


>


How much ballast you got back there? Maybe it's a bad camera angle, but it looks like you could use a few hundred lbs, especially since the plow is down in that pic. Just curious.

...and nice weather in that pic...since this is a weather thread


----------



## abbe

That truck looks sweet


----------



## JustinD

FGZ;1196439 said:


> How much ballast you got back there? Maybe it's a bad camera angle, but it looks like you could use a few hundred lbs, especially since the plow is down in that pic. Just curious.
> 
> ...and nice weather in that pic...since this is a weather thread


I have 1000lbs of lead in the body, I just put too much air in my bags and its parked on a downward slope.



abbe;1196515 said:


> That truck looks sweet


Thanks alot man!!


----------



## Steve'sZr2

Massive piles from just this storm in central CT. Had a great time plowing.


----------



## wolfmobile8

some details on the strom for next week looks like it's going to be wet snow and mixing http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44386/new-snow-ice-rain-storms-aim-f.asp


----------



## nepatsfan

eric02038;1196427 said:


> anybody know of a good installer for a strobe setup in the Franklin area


Bruce's Commercial Truck in Wrentham on industrial road. 1st left after the country club on 140. Can install any kind of strobes you want. I just did led flashers clearance lights. He has a sample there of them. Nice guy and reasonably priced. You may someone who will do them cheaper(not much though) but they do really clean quality work. Does not use junk either. Whelen or good named american lights. Same guy fixed two trucks for me last storm. Hydraulic hoses at 5 in the morning...truck was plowing again within an hour and back on the road. and a plow pump in about the same amount of time. He is a good guy to know. Stocks a lot of fisher plow parts and works during storms.


----------



## dieselguy5245

eric02038;1196427 said:


> anybody know of a good installer for a strobe setup in the Franklin area


Not in the franklin area but in the Bridgewater area if your interested


----------



## BillyRgn

Had 30.5 inches in north haven ct, my whole route is hamden and north haven the piles are unreal, I have never seen so many ctdot trucks with the big funnel shaped one way plows, I didn't even no they had that many still lying around it seemed like every plow team/group had at least one, not just on the highways either, the guys doing rt5 and rt10 had them and boy did they need them as the snow banks are taller the those plows, most roads people had to dig out there mail box because the banks were completely covering them, thank god the snow wasn't that heavy


----------



## TJS

I am still getting calls. I just did a comm. lot today. It is for lease and the real estate company called me. The town called them and told them they had to clear it out. Nice and quick. Took about 45 min. I am still getting calls for residentials too. Kinda strange.
T.J.


----------



## timmy1

Interesting...Just compared last years invoice totals YTD w/ this year.
I'm behind by a little bit but last year died out after January 2nd. As of January 2nd last year I was ahead of today this year.

Now, if we can just get in the routine of 1 storm every 10-14 days from now till Valentines Day. That would definitely put us way ahead of last season.


----------



## quigleysiding

I am still behind from last year too. I hope it don"t peter out like it did last year. I need a cutting edge. Every year when I replace it. It seems like it"s the last time we see snow. So I need to find a used one or something.


----------



## dutchman

I am behind also need 3 more storms this Month to catch up


----------



## dutchman

darryl g;1196099 said:


> I measured 12 to 15 of accumulation on my accounts but DOT says 17.5 inches of snowfall. It was a nasty storm and a heavy push. I rolled out at 2:22 a.m. with 6 inches on the ground and finished my last account at 1:26 a.m. the next day. I spent an hour at my place when I was done so I pulled a 24 hour shift. I broke a wiper at 8 am and was glad the parts store guy made it in to work! Also broke a return spring but I had one in stock. What drove me nuts was that I really couldn't backdrag at all without packing it down to ice. And maneuvering was a pain with walls of snow all around me. I had to run up the road on a few accounts in order to be able to turn around. There just wasn't any room with the roads plowed narrow.
> 
> I did see a little lighting at 5:30 am but no booms
> 
> Damn glad I had chains!
> 
> I did some touch up, sidewalks and some oddball accounts today.


How does that work with chains can you drive on the hihgway with it and do you have to watch your speed


----------



## Maleko

Looks like maybe 1-2 inches today for Connecticut.

Then a nasty one for Tuesday - Wednesday. And just this morning they are saying another snow storm Thursday/ Friday...

need rest........


----------



## timmy1

Looks like a freezing rain event tues night here and a clipper coming through Friday.


----------



## krd3105

im still getting calls today! just did another driveway. not sure what these people are waiting for here.. but the cash doesnt hurt. lets go wheres the next one?


----------



## rickyarosh

Yeah i have been hauling and moving piles for other contractors still. I hope we get a little bit tonight enough for just a sanding run would be awsome.


----------



## camaro 77

dieselguy5245;1196875 said:


> Not in the franklin area but in the Bridgewater area if your interested


what do you need or want done im in bellingham


----------



## darryl g

dutchman;1197638 said:


> How does that work with chains can you drive on the hihgway with it and do you have to watch your speed


No highway. Max recommended speed its 25 mph. I did run them on wet pavement for 5miles or so. As soon as the main roads are cleared you're wanting them off and causing significant wear. I did feel like an idiot running them down Main Street after it had been cleared but I still had a steep driveay I hadn't been to at all yet.


----------



## WingPlow

and here i thought i'd come to this thread and find WEATHER discussions


----------



## LunchBox

Tuesday- pushable? or just a sanding event?


----------



## KartAnimal29

From what I've been reading is that CT will get 1 to 3 in. of snow , then changing over to freezing rain in the afternoon, then to rain for Tuesday night.


----------



## wolfmobile8

heres the map for the tuesday storm


----------



## atvriderinmass

When is this suppose to hit Middlesex County? Any idea?


----------



## RobE

I think I need new glasses.


----------



## nepatsfan

RobE;1199849 said:


> I think I need new glasses.


:laughing: me too


----------



## wolfmobile8

yea the map came out a liitle blurry


----------



## AC2717

any chance people will be hitting their resi's within the 128 belt?


----------



## Chevycrazyman

AC2717;1200095 said:


> any chance people will be hitting their resi's within the 128 belt?


still a little far out to tell, but it looks like well be getting a lot of rain so it doesnt look like i will as of now.


----------



## abbe

i call a bust


----------



## atvriderinmass

Looking good!


----------



## mycirus

I hate it when its this cold and they say rain. Then its back to cold again.


----------



## AC2717

i can use a break it is ok this week


----------



## AC2717

looking to see what Friday is looking like
just caught up on the billing


----------



## mansf123

im calling a busted forecast for tmrw. I just dont see this cold leaving easlily. Not to mention a heavy snowpack. ill guess 4 inches for south shore then some sleet/ice. close to 6 north of 495 with alot of iceing.


----------



## Bostonyj7

I was notified that I'll be called in at 5AM tomorrow. I was called in (notified) last storm at 2 in the afternoon, to be at the shop at midnight. Boss is into early notification it seems


----------



## AC2717

hmm i was feeling the same with this not really changing over, I guess we shall see. Another wait and see pattern


----------



## mansf123

Bostonyj7;1200716 said:


> I was notified that I'll be called in at 5AM tomorrow. I was called in (notified) last storm at 2 in the afternoon, to be at the shop at midnight. Boss is into early notification it seems


I wish i got that kind of heads up. Alot better than getting a call at 5am saying be on site in 20. I usually wake up when the snow is supposed to start so i can get organized. No matter how hard i try i cant sleep when snow is flying.


----------



## Lawn Rover

mansf123;1200741 said:


> No matter how hard i try i cant sleep when snow is flying.


At least I know I'm not alone.


----------



## FordFisherman

Gotta say, this has been a surprise winter up to this point. From what all the "experts" were predicting, I was ready to break out the golf clubs by now. Not so fast....


----------



## wolfmobile8

just put the plow on im on the 2-5 and 5-10 line for snow this strom is turnig out beter then i thought but it's going to be wet snow.


----------



## DeereFarmer

mansf123;1200710 said:


> im calling a busted forecast for tmrw. I just dont see this cold leaving easlily. Not to mention a heavy snowpack. ill guess 4 inches for south shore then some sleet/ice. close to 6 north of 495 with alot of iceing.


I'm with you on this one. Its 5 degrees here right now. I've seen forecasts form 2" to 10" so nobody knows. I'm hooked up and ready to go. I'd love to get a quick push tomorrow and Friday.payuppayuppayup Going to an automotive/racing swap meet on Sunday and could use the extra money.


----------



## AC2717

i am all confused now


----------



## krd3105

Me to. i dont mid a few inches. give us somthing to do tomorrow


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like it's going to be a mess either way. Hopefully we can get a couple inches before it changes so we can at least get a push in.


----------



## timmy1

fordpsd;1201376 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a mess either way. Hopefully we can get a couple inches before it changes so we can at least get a push in.


Wait until it's all rain and warm to push. I've pushed slush off during freezing rain especially when the asphalt is below freezing and you end up w/ an ice rink.:laughing:


----------



## atvriderinmass

I'm gonna plow after a few inches fall then wait till the ice falls on the rest of the snow then go. Don't want to plow ice on the ground.That might now workout so well. When is this suppose to start?


----------



## dave_dj1

As of 04:30 it's on! It was like someone flipped a switch here. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## dutchman

This one is hard to call will be a mess


----------



## Grumpydave

3-5" here before changing to sleet/freezing rain after noon. Ends late afternoon. I'll start after it stops. Most of my clients have 4wd so even 5" won't keep them from getting out til I get there.


----------



## quigleysiding

Just a dusting here. Did get to go do a load of sand. Just freezing rain here now.


----------



## eric02038

Still 15.4 degrees out here in Franklin. How is it going to turn?


----------



## atvriderinmass

15.4 here too.


----------



## AC2717

agree really will be a surprise that this turns to rain


----------



## timmy1

Warmer air aloft. Been raining and sleeting here since it was 26 degrees @ 7:00. It's 28.5 now

That asphalt and ground below is probably still 20 degrees. The bare spot in the driveway where the wife's car was this morning is an ice rink.


----------



## eric02038

We now have a mix here. Roads are terrible here in Franklin, haven't seen one salt truck


----------



## BillyRgn

Hamden, ct we have gotten about 2-2.5 inches of snow, and it has completely switched over to freezing rain about an hour and a half ago, did the commercials but I'm holding off the residential's until it switches to rain and then see what we have left


----------



## Luppy

Don't do my rezi's unless the town plows the roads
so looks like I'm outa this game. Something brewin
for Friday? Stay safe and have fun peeps!


----------



## D. Chasse

Southern New Hampshire is dumping fresh snow. forecast are showing 5-8 total by tonight. Ice is going to make a mess tonight


----------



## ejsmass2

Still snowing in framingham to Hudson. Roads are full of cars and it's very slow going. Roads are slippery. Rt 9 and 495 are bumper to bumper. If trying to move around think back roads.


----------



## AC2717

still snowing here, we were in the 1 to 2 inches of snow then rain, but it is 11:30 and still snowing at least 4.5 inches on the ground


----------



## darryl g

About 1/2 inch of sleet/freezing rain down here on the shore. 

I waited until it warmed enough for the rain to stop freezing and just pushed off a few residentials and the lanes of a factory lot. I'm thinking there's not so much that the rest of them won't melt off by themself. Will wait and see. My experience has been that residential customers get upset if I plow when it would have melted on it's own in a matter of hours. 38 degrees here now at 12:30 pm.


----------



## FGZ

darryl g;1202135 said:


> 38 degrees here now at 12:30 pm.


29 deg up here on the N Shore. Would be nice if it would get up to 38 and melt some of this off, I don't know how my family is going to make it home from Framingham with the roads being so bad.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We have about 5" here right now. Just ran through my first trip. Still about 17 degrees and snowing. I'll hit everything again tonight after its over. Not bad soo far!


----------



## ctmower

We got about 5" in Enfield, CT area then it turned to sleet and rain around 730am and its been that way since.. Did all my driveways once and might take a 2nd loop tonight since a lot of the streets werent plowed yet when i was doing them


----------



## AC2717

swithced right over to rain in the belmont area right at 1, roads are clearing fast with the rain and slight plowing they did


----------



## Chevycrazyman

suprise 4 close to 5 in metrowest


----------



## dutchman

about 2" was not too bad


----------



## AlliedMike

Im not saying all snow event for ct on friday lol oopss i did say it


----------



## ss502gmc

Went out and salted my commercials here around Bridgewater this morning after about an inch of slop fell. Anyone here anymore about this possible Friday event? I think I got to replace my ujoints again before the next storm as I was hearing some tinging sounds from the driveshaft during the last storm. Ughhhh


----------



## MrPLow2011

ss502gmc;1202522 said:


> Went out and salted my commercials here around Bridgewater this morning after about an inch of slop fell. Anyone here anymore about this possible Friday event? I think I got to replace my ujoints again before the next storm as I was hearing some tinging sounds from the driveshaft during the last storm. Ughhhh


Call South Shore berring in Quincy they got the good ones


----------



## ss502gmc

LOL I go there for tons of stuff!!! They bailed me out before when my front driveshaft splines stripped out on me on an old truck during a storm a few years back and rebuilt the shaft in a couple hours.


----------



## mansf123

ss502gmc;1202552 said:


> LOL I go there for tons of stuff!!! They bailed me out before when my front driveshaft splines stripped out on me on an old truck during a storm a few years back and rebuilt the shaft in a couple hours.


just had my mid drive shaft bearing go last storm. felt like the whole shaft was going to bounce though the floor.


----------



## krd3105

So whats up for Fri?


----------



## mansf123

krd3105;1202842 said:


> So whats up for Fri?


looks like another 6+ snowstorm. If thats not good enough we may have another coastal storm around next tuesday.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We ended up with about 7" here then all ice from there. It was a mess. There is just no place left to put all the snow. I'm hearing 6" or more on Friday, then a possible hit on Sunday and Wednesday.


----------



## 97S104x4

is anyone hearing what RI is gonna get for friday?


----------



## Maleko

Only got about 2.5" here then rain. just got done scraping slush and digging out the drains.

Supposed to get a good amount of snow on Friday... Gonna be a long winter


----------



## clp94

MrPLow2011;1202529 said:


> Call South Shore berring in Quincy they got the good ones


southshore bearing has some good ****, he's helped me out more than once.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Anyone see a miss guided geographical abomination of guesstimated precipitation for Friday yet?


----------



## timmy1

4-8" in our area for FRI.. At least that's what some models are showing.

Nice, Crusty and frozen snowbanks to deal with Friday. They should resemble concrete as we collide with them. And the leftover ice that freezes up Thursday night on the Resi's should be fun pushing over the top of.

Don't you love plowing?


----------



## 02powerstroke

timmy1;1202974 said:


> 4-8" in our area for FRI.. At least that's what some models are showing.
> 
> Nice, Crusty and frozen snowbanks to deal with Friday. They should resemble concrete as we collide with them. And the leftover ice that freezes up Thursday night on the Resi's should be fun pushing over the top of.
> 
> Don't you love plowing?


Town salts my route so its bare pavement now. but the snow banks should be fun


----------



## Maleko

parking lots were an ice skating rink this morning... Gonna rain again today then freeze again tonight .
Salt salt salt ........

5-10 inches on Friday they are saying


----------



## AC2717

got called out yesterday afternoon by som eof the resi's ended up doing at least 3/4ths of them
now onward to friday. Let's see.....


----------



## wolfmobile8

plowed about 5 inches of wet stuff and the parking lots were a sheat of ice


----------



## ss502gmc

Everyone seems to be saying 3-6" inches now for Friday? BLAHH.... I want atleast 8" But a 50 mile track shift will make a big difference as usual. I have been getting used to the big storms so keep them coming! lol


----------



## GSullivan

Does anyone have the latest on the storm for Friday?7 news didn't touch on it at all this morning which leads me to believe they have no clue!


----------



## Chevycrazyman

its still early, track can very well change......


----------



## 10elawncare

So that sucked, it's looking like spring out there right now!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Friday is looking good!


----------



## darryl g

I'll take up to 6 more inches on Friday but no more please, lol. And please make it light and fluffy stuff that I can backdrag 

I spent a couple hours today pushing back piles and getting up packed snow and ice in preparation for the next storm. I just did some of my top customers who's driveways weren't looking too great but there wasn't much I could do about it until it warmed up a bit. No charge for that. Forgot about the stupid stone pillar on one of them though...I hate backing into stuff, lol.


----------



## AC2717

just dropped my ol'gal (my most reliable snowblower of 15 years) off to get serviced but not for mechanical. The handle bars where they screw in the the chasis acutally split on both sides.
15 year old Ariens commercial grade (cast iron set up) ST824 (not the cheapo at home depot) I will not part with her until her tacumshen (I know spelled really wrong) dies. Bit it never will. And the only service I had had to do on this machine is oil changes, skid feet, plug, and belts, maybe occasional sheer pin.
Best machine I have ever owned. Has well over 10,000 hours maybe 20,000 on her

Service shop will not repair machine due to age of machine but will get me the parts, but I am not buying a whole new set of handle bars and swapping everything out, so I brought to my mechanic he is going to well them back together, screw them back on and then re-enforce by welding them along where they run along the chasis before the screws that hold them on

I hope she make it out of surgery.


----------



## Big Bear

Here we go again another storm coming on friday could be 6+ 
2005 gmc 2500hd ss ex blade front end raised 3 and half " speedtech 27" k-force linear led mini light bar


----------



## nepatsfan

AC2717;1203744 said:


> just dropped my ol'gal (my most reliable snowblower of 15 years) off to get serviced but not for mechanical. The handle bars where they screw in the the chasis acutally split on both sides.
> 15 year old Ariens commercial grade (cast iron set up) ST824 (not the cheapo at home depot) I will not part with her until her tacumshen (I know spelled really wrong) dies. Bit it never will. And the only service I had had to do on this machine is oil changes, skid feet, plug, and belts, maybe occasional sheer pin.
> Best machine I have ever owned. Has well over 10,000 hours maybe 20,000 on her
> 
> Service shop will not repair machine due to age of machine but will get me the parts, but I am not buying a whole new set of handle bars and swapping everything out, so I brought to my mechanic he is going to well them back together, screw them back on and then re-enforce by welding them along where they run along the chasis before the screws that hold them on
> 
> I hope she make it out of surgery.


What do you use the snowblowers for? Do you do the walks and stuff? Just asking because I thought you only did driveways.


----------



## AC2717

nepatsfan;1203816 said:


> What do you use the snowblowers for? Do you do the walks and stuff? Just asking because I thought you only did driveways.


I do sidewalks and stairs as well, whatever customers request at time of contract setting, and also the drives are sometimes done with blowers especially now, no place to push it to


----------



## AlliedMike

Giong to fridays storm accuweather is saying 6-10 for eastern ct and all of ri the locals are saying 2-5 hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## redsoxfan

I have heard 1-3 for central mass all the way up to 6-10 . Here's a better guess for new England on Fri 0-50 inches .


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'll take 4-6, but not any more!


----------



## lawn king

Looks to be another good hit! Im already hired to truck snow out of dorchester all weekend! I have made more money this winter with my machine and dump truck hauling snow, than i have made doing the actual plowing! HOW SWEET IT IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santry426

lawn king;1204089 said:


> Looks to be another good hit! Im already hired to truck snow out of dorchester all weekend! I have made more money this winter with my machine and dump truck hauling snow, than i have made doing the actual plowing! HOW SWEET IT IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Need any more trucks for the weekend? After fridays storm comes and goes I'll be bored...None of my usuals are hauling this year its odd


----------



## advl66

anyone in the winsted area(in ct),or near it please pm me


----------



## timmy1

3-5" now for RI Fri...

Just got back from slush patrol.


----------



## Santry426

Seems there knocking tomowrows storm down now too.. There were saying 5-10 now just 3-7


----------



## H20-32

3" - 6" on the local news channels, for late tonight into friday afternoon.Then -0 for weekend next snow event tues/weds? L.L.


----------



## timmy1

4" would be perfect. Just enough to plow them all, and not have to bust our beans.


----------



## quigleysiding

Yeah 3-5 would be perfect. Not much room for any more, My truck could use a break.


----------



## ram150c

quigleysiding;1204602 said:


> Yeah 3-5 would be perfect. Not much room for any more, My truck could use a break.


Amen to that! I think i heard my truck give out alittle whipmer everytime i hit a snowbank last night. thank goodness it's built ford tough.


----------



## AC2717

i would love a shorty event. Could get all my people done in under three hours


----------



## GSullivan

I'd rather get a bunch of small storms any day over these big ones we've been getting.My Super-Duty is only 4 years old and I think 24 hours of straight plowing really takes its toll on it.


----------



## AC2717

channel 7 saying 4-6, i would rather it on the 4 inch side, put the blowers in 5th gear and blast through it


----------



## usmcdvl007

*new plow guy*

Im new in the plowing game and would like to know what fair paying rates are for front end loader operators and 1/2 ton truck drivers. I recently started plowing for a company, im an equipment operator by trade, and im using the company's equipment. I sometimes operate a front end loader and sometimes drive a 1/2 ton truck and would like to know what rates are like for a starting person. i have over 10 yrs experience operating havy equipment, and driving for well over 20.

Thanks in advance,
Semper Fi!


----------



## 10elawncare

I'm hearing 2"-5"


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Just got the 12:00 update 4 to 8 / 5 to 9.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Its going to be plowable no matter what, I think.


----------



## timmy1

Guys running Diesels...Double up on the fuel treatment! Dropping well below zero over the weekend.

And PLOW SLOW! Frozen snowbanks don't give.


----------



## FordFisherman

usmcdvl007;1204913 said:


> Im new in the plowing game and would like to know what fair paying rates are for front end loader operators and 1/2 ton truck drivers. I recently started plowing for a company, im an equipment operator by trade, and im using the company's equipment. I sometimes operate a front end loader and sometimes drive a 1/2 ton truck and would like to know what rates are like for a starting person. i have over 10 yrs experience operating havy equipment, and driving for well over 20.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Semper Fi!


Not sure about rates b/c they vary by area; try posting your question in the Commercial forum or bidding and estimating? Good Luck


----------



## ram150c

*question*

Whenever people see the plow on my truck or find out that i plow, they seem to think that it qualifies me as a meteorologist. 
Does anybody have people who seem to rely solely on them for updates on storm track.
I guess we probably do monitor the weather more than most, but even the "meteorologists/weather people" don't have a clue.


----------



## Luppy

timmy1;1204595 said:


> 4" would be perfect. Just enough to plow them all, and not have to bust our beans.


That's what I'm talkin bout Thumbs Up


----------



## darryl g

ram150c;1205195 said:


> Whenever people see the plow on my truck or find out that i plow, they seem to think that it qualifies me as a meteorologist.
> Does anybody have people who seem to rely solely on them for updates on storm track.
> I guess we probably do monitor the weather more than most, but even the "meteorologists/weather people" don't have a clue.


Kind of the opposite for me. It seems everybody thinks they need to inform me of what the latest weather forcast is, lol. I tell them all the same thing...I'll fire up my truck when there's 2 or 3 inches on the ground and keep plowing until I'm done.


----------



## AlliedMike

Looking at the new models Eastern CT and RI and SE Mass could very well be the jackpot spot for this storm. Looking to next weeks storm its looking HUGE


----------



## atvriderinmass

5-10 for us and they said Wednesdays storm is gonna be a monster! Woohoooo! Drives are half the size they used to be. Need to buy a snow melter!


----------



## AC2717

ram150c;1205195 said:


> Whenever people see the plow on my truck or find out that i plow, they seem to think that it qualifies me as a meteorologist.
> Does anybody have people who seem to rely solely on them for updates on storm track.
> I guess we probably do monitor the weather more than most, but even the "meteorologists/weather people" don't have a clue.


all the time moreso at my full time job


----------



## darryl g

hmmm...accuweather is making it sound like a pretty decent hit for southern New England for tomorrow's storm http://www.accuweather.com/video/90462062001/snowfall-rates-of-2-3per-hour.asp


----------



## AlliedMike

I think eastern CT and eastward are gonna be in some serious trouble tonight into tommoorw morning


----------



## mjlawncare

looks like 5-10 statewide


----------



## AlliedMike

where you hear that mj im trying to find a better map cant find one


----------



## wolfmobile8

the maps have been changing all day looks im in the 7-10 range thats fine with mepayup


----------



## mjlawncare

local news nbc30 i think channel 3 was the same also


----------



## lawn king

Harvey leonard has been pretty good this season. He is calling for 5-10" and done by 3 pm!


----------



## eric02038

anybody know the latest for tues/wed storm?


----------



## aclawn

Look pretty good payup!


----------



## dutchman

:laughing


aclawn;1205938 said:


> Look pretty good payup!


That is Henry allright:laughing:


----------



## 02powerstroke

pouring rain here W T F


----------



## krd3105

Rain. that blows. snow like a mo-fo here in northern ri. gonna wait till shes all done before i go back out and finish


----------



## AC2717

yeah I am in my full time, resi's have to wait until 4:30 until I get to them


----------



## eric02038

AC2717;1206186 said:


> yeah I am in my full time, resi's have to wait until 4:30 until I get to them


Snow is super lite. Not headed out until last flake drops


----------



## AC2717

eric02038;1206195 said:


> Snow is super lite. Not headed out until last flake drops


WE should be able to blast through everything!!

Just remember behind that fluffly flakey stuff, are CEMENT BANKS!


----------



## mycirus

It was looking good till 7 and then the rain killed it. So Tesday and Wed is the next shot.


----------



## GSullivan

I guess I really can't complain too much.I got 6 1/2 hrs. in this morning.I wouldn't have worked my day job anyways with the weather crappy like it was.I hope everyone made some $ at least!


----------



## AC2717

chomping at the bit to get out of the main job to make the extra coin


----------



## mjlawncare

ended up with 4-5inchs here nice easy storm jus finished up


----------



## ctmower

Started at 6am this morning and unfortunately the FULL time job made me call it quits around 930am before I could get everything done. Atleast all my customers are understanding and theyll all be done around 5-6pm when I get out of work. Enfield CT area had about 5-7" of nice light fluffy stuff. This is the kind of storm I love, Im in and out of most driveways in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Started snowing about 2AM here. Was all done by 11AM. 6" of very light fluff. Would have been great if there were still places left to stack it. Still a good storm. Now just waait and see what Tuesday-Wednesday brings.


----------



## krd3105

i heard from 2 differnet poeple today that a 20"+ storm for tuesday-wednesday??? any truth to this?
Where can i but all the snow? already have banks higher than i can see. Anyone around renting a skid steer / loader to move some piles?


----------



## 97S104x4

i was also wondering what everyone is hearing for Tuesday, i know its kinda early to guess


----------



## sir spaniourd

one month ago I would consider 7" to be a nasty storm. Now, 7" it is like nothing. Even a foot i still consider it as a manageable event. anyway, this is just awesome!!! 2 days plowing, 2 days rest, 2 more days plowing, 2 more rest days. I like this pattern.
I heard about 2 feet possible for New England on Wednesday. Bring it!!!!!


----------



## Jto89

i had two customers come out and tell me today that they have heard two plus feet for Tuesday, Wednesday storm.if thats the case than all the driveways we do are gonna need snow removal some of them were tough trying to find a place to put all the snow today.


----------



## advl66

if we get 2 feet,im screwed. with places to put snow


----------



## quigleysiding

krd3105;1207124 said:


> i heard from 2 differnet poeple today that a 20"+ storm for tuesday-wednesday??? any truth to this?
> Where can i but all the snow? already have banks higher than i can see. Anyone around renting a skid steer / loader to move some piles?


I have a friend with a John Deere backhoe that is looking for work if anybody needs piles moved.


----------



## timmy1

I'm BURNING OUT ink in my printer printing invoices...Being a cheap SOB I've started loading my own ink w/ one of these syringe kits. Not bad! I've even figured out how to print right on the envelope instead of buying labels. I printed 3 or 4 extra envelopes for each customer to have in stock for the rest of the season or even next year.

I'm hearing a squeak in 4WD, think it's front drive shaft u-joint. It's the only u-joints on the truck that aren't brand new. Got to go pull the truck in where it's warm, let the salt drip in my eyes as I remove it.:salute:


----------



## Maleko

if we get another 12 inch storm here in CT no one has anywhere to put the snow. The roads are even getting to narrow. Forget about the driveways. just no where to push it the sides are to high and everything just rolls back in.... UGH......


----------



## JPMAKO

timmy1;1207554 said:


> I'm BURNING OUT ink in my printer printing invoices...Being a cheap SOB I've started loading my own ink w/ one of these syringe kits. Not bad! I've even figured out how to print right on the envelope instead of buying labels.


I know that I don't belong in here due to the fact that I am from Jersey, but I just thought that I would see what you guys are up to up there.
To make invoicing even easier you should look into double window envelopes and adjust your invoices to show the Customer address as well as you Company address.Thumbs Up

Nice Bike Maleko

Jason


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1207554 said:


> I'm BURNING OUT ink in my printer printing invoices...Being a cheap SOB I've started loading my own ink w/ one of these syringe kits. Not bad! I've even figured out how to print right on the envelope instead of buying labels. I printed 3 or 4 extra envelopes for each customer to have in stock for the rest of the season or even next year.
> 
> I'm hearing a squeak in 4WD, think it's front drive shaft u-joint. It's the only u-joints on the truck that aren't brand new. Got to go pull the truck in where it's warm, let the salt drip in my eyes as I remove it.:salute:


I have been doing most of my billing trough e mail this year.Takes less time and less paper. Most customers seem to do alright with it. Of course some of the older customers don't even have a computer.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I don't even want to talk about the Wednesday storm. All I've heard "is a major plowable storm that could be measured in feet"


----------



## WingPlow

just for the heck of it i went back and looked at a bunch of posts from early
in the winter,,everyone was crying there was no snow,,no winter..its never gonna snow....


now...all i,m hearing is,,no more snow...if we get more snow were screwed......


funny the differance a couple months make


----------



## stiffs_00

i heard 2 ' of snow too for tues/ weds., $$$ better get that extra sleep now


----------



## Kramer

quigleysiding;1207610 said:


> I have been doing most of my billing trough e mail this year.Takes less time and less paper. Most customers seem to do alright with it. Of course some of the older customers don't even have a computer.


I do mostly email also.

In the case of elderly people, I go through the children and no problems to date.

The window style envelopes are a good idea. But I only do a couple mailings so its not a big deal.

I can't imagine where people will put the snow if we get another ft this week. There are already piles too high that are causing visibility issues and accidents.


----------



## eric02038

Depending in track of storm, I'm hearing rain mix or upwards of three feet ( yes, 3 feet) of snow. Pretty sure if that happens things will shut down for a few days. Just nowhere for the snow to go.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Well I will post this out here again I have a 9ft plow on a Flatbed F-250 a 773 bobcat and a 1 ton dump truck cause I'm sure it will be rain for me again here


----------



## justinizzi

I know that it been crazy for us this winter but i say keep it comming because we dont get to plow like this every year so lets make the money while we can. If we get this big storm we will be doing snow removal for weeks. Bring it good luck to all of you guys.


----------



## darryl g

If we get a storm as big as they're saying it might be (2 to 3 feet), a plow truck isn't going to do much good! At a point it becomes construction equipment only. 

I've got a compact tractor/loader/backhoe that I just ordered tire chains for, and I'm not sure even that would do much good unless I get a PTO-driven snowblower for it.


----------



## timmy1

quigleysiding;1207610 said:


> I have been doing most of my billing trough e mail this year.Takes less time and less paper. Most customers seem to do alright with it. Of course some of the older customers don't even have a computer.


I'm doing a little of that too, but I found if they don't print it right away, they forget.

I'm getting a lot of customers paying online too. You get a "payments enclosed" envelope in the mail and there's 4-5 different customers checks in it.


----------



## AlliedMike

I just heard 3 ft for eastern parts of ct and ri anyone want to make a few bux to help push back 5 of my driveways send me a pm thanks


----------



## BillyRgn

AlliedMike;1208010 said:


> I just heard 3 ft for eastern parts of ct and ri anyone want to make a few bux to help push back 5 of my driveways send me a pm thanks


Where is everyone getting these numbers from? Accuweather is saying chance for snow turning to rain, and they don't give accumulation, and same with weather.com for new haven county


----------



## AlliedMike

BillyRgn;1208102 said:


> Where is everyone getting these numbers from? Accuweather is saying chance for snow turning to rain, and they don't give accumulation, and same with weather.com for new haven county


How is it gonna rain when the temps are suppose to be 29-32 degrees just my opinion i can see a mix happening but no rain


----------



## 02powerstroke

AlliedMike;1208119 said:


> How is it gonna rain when the temps are suppose to be 29-32 degrees just my opinion i can see a mix happening but no rain


cause everytime we get a storm from down south it drags warm air with it or in off the ocean waters.


----------



## AlliedMike

shhhhhh dont jinx it now lol I have just talked to bruce deprest from channel 3 wfsb and he is stating that this storm will be big hes not setting the accumulations in stone yet but from what he can see right now we could be measuring in feet (not set in stone) with very little mix precipitation likely


----------



## Grumpydave

Weather channel guessers say "up to a foot" in New England. I'll wait til Thursday for a total, thank you. Any snow right now is gonna be hard to find room for.


----------



## 02powerstroke

not even the weather wishers on the forums are saying 3ft


----------



## Mysticlandscape

as stated above. Trucks will be useless if that type of storm hits right now. Forget where we will put the snow my street is already so narrow only one car can go down at a time. DPW better smarten up and start widening the streets storm or not time for the big iron.


----------



## Maleko

if we get a foot or more AGAIN in CT. i think were all gonna have a hard time with where to put it.

I dont wanna look till Monday. Ill make myself crazy......


----------



## DeereFarmer

Yeah its still waaaaay too early to tell. I'll see what they are guessing on Tuesday morning before I worry then just spend all day Tuesday pushing back piles.


----------



## ss502gmc

Im in the same boat with my commercials. Just wondering if anyone charges extra for pushing back piles? I need to do the same thing but was considering renting a skidsteer on Monday to stack all the piles. Im not even sure if I could push anything back with the truck, maybe if i chip at them a little bit at a time but there like concrete. Not sure what to charge them if i rent a machine though or even if they would go for it. Any thoughts?


----------



## fordpsd

ss502gmc;1208412 said:


> Im in the same boat with my commercials. Just wondering if anyone charges extra for pushing back piles? I need to do the same thing but was considering renting a skidsteer on Monday to stack all the piles. Im not even sure if I could push anything back with the truck, maybe if i chip at them a little bit at a time but there like concrete. Not sure what to charge them if i rent a machine though or even if they would go for it. Any thoughts?


I sure wouldnt do it for free. Try to come up with an hourly rate and purpose the idea to them.


----------



## abbe

*propose. Jackass


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1208126 said:


> cause everytime we get a storm from down south it drags warm air with it or in off the ocean waters.


Yup Yup. There is a real good chance that this could be heavy rain with icing


----------



## Powastroka

Anybody thinks they are pushing these banks back with a truck is nuts!! Can you say "mega damage"?


----------



## metalmetal67

Yup, need to be careful around snowbanks, some if not most are rock hard.


----------



## v-plower

ss502gmc;1208412 said:


> Im in the same boat with my commercials. Just wondering if anyone charges extra for pushing back piles? I need to do the same thing but was considering renting a skidsteer on Monday to stack all the piles. Im not even sure if I could push anything back with the truck, maybe if i chip at them a little bit at a time but there like concrete. Not sure what to charge them if i rent a machine though or even if they would go for it. Any thoughts?


First I would let them know you can not stack the snow any higher so you will have to start stacking in the parking spots. If that is OK with them then problem solved. Odds are it will not be.
Next, let them know you can bring in a machine and move the piles back. How long it will take you will drive the price. If you know it will take more than 4 hours then I would tell them $150 per hour and stipulate a 4 hr. minimum if you can rent a machine for $225.

If you are unsure of the time it will take then I would suggest charging them whatever the rental fee for the machine is for the first hour and then maybe $125 per hour after that with a 3 hr. minimum.

Check craigslist or ask some local guys how much they charge. The rates in your area may be more or less.

GL


----------



## JTK324

In rhode island we are getting 110 and hour with our customers for our loader and 85 and hour for our skidsteer now if they want the snow taken off site we can get 80/100 for hour 6/10 wheeler and every one of our customers has been having us move snow since the first storm because they need all the parking they can get it's been great


----------



## AlliedMike

looking like a big arse storm for wed for everyone including coastal areas


----------



## mycirus

AlliedMike;1209236 said:


> looking like a big arse storm for wed for everyone including coastal areas


I hope so. Down the cape I missed out on the last 2. That erased my good December. Im ready to start billing out again. Let it snow. Just give me 6-8 inches and Im happy.


----------



## kylegmc3500

im not expectin more then a slushy mess out of this as of rite now we will c


----------



## MrPLow2011

I heard mix on coast. So you never know


----------



## mjlawncare

for supposely being a bigstorm coming there not talking about it like its gona be a bigdeal been talking more about how cold it is


----------



## mansf123

Im thinking we get hit hard with this one. If we get over a foot there will be big problems. These days it takes a very lot to shut down the state but i think if we get over a foot things will be at a standstill for a while.streets, lots, driveways are all full.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Here is the latest. This Storm is going to hit CT, MA Hard with mixing out in RI and the Cape. This Storm is HUGE


----------



## ss502gmc

Id be happy with another 18" storm, keep em coming! When theres no more room people will have no choice but to pay big $$$ for snow removal. I have a feeling here in s.e mass will be a rain/mix event which will be depressing for me.


----------



## WingPlow

KartAnimal29;1209524 said:


> Here is the latest. This Storm is going to hit CT, MA Hard with mixing out in RI and the Cape. This Storm is HUGE


not sure you came up with that map but i wouldnt put to much faith in it as of right now


----------



## rjfetz1

Seriously, NO MORE SNOW, NO MORE BIG STORMS, I need a break and so does my truck & plow. Wait till some of this melts, then let it snow. Enough is enough for now.


----------



## abbe

Illl gladly take a storm, but that map sucks. take it down bad karma....no mixing


----------



## JTK324

Timmy what are you hearing about this storm?


----------



## timmy1

jtk324;1209648 said:


> timmy what are you hearing about this storm?


8 out of 12 models are showing the low clustering at or near the 40N/70W benchmark. 
So the forecast is still very much up in
the air. However...with the good run-to-run consistency of the ecmwf
and its ensembles along with the gefs members leaning closer to the
coast...would tend to lean toward another major storm for a good
portion of the region late wednesday and wednesday night. Could
still see some mixing and/or brief changeover to rain along the s
coast...cape cod and the islands with increasing e-ne winds.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Being 10 mi north of boston looks like i,m in the jackpot blizzard area widespread 1'-3'.payup


----------



## threeleaf

Hey ASMSWELDING
How have you been? Havent seen you in a while..
OH and forgot no more snow please we are so in need of some sleep.....


----------



## atvriderinmass

Jackpot here too! Woohoooooooooooooo!


----------



## FGZ

Ch.7 6pm news called for closer to 10-15" North and West of Boston, boston was at 8-10 or something like that. Personally I'm all set on snow for a while, let it rest, give us a Jan thaw.


----------



## mansf123

Take it while you can get it. Plenty of time to rest in the spring.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I've heard everything from a dusting to 4'. We will have to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Every 3-5 days is fine by me. Ya i just saw 10-15 here too.


----------



## quigleysiding

I'll take some more snow


----------



## ADMSWELDING

threeleaf;1209695 said:


> Hey ASMSWELDING
> How have you been? Havent seen you in a while..
> OH and forgot no more snow please we are so in need of some sleep.....


Been good thanks.Had few minor problems plow cables on my 99 mm1 bad battery cable plow side and did a 9 pin replacement repair end.Also today had install new block heater cord in my 99 pu was arcing out behind cord cap dealer got 68 bucks for that. New pump motor and 2 pin plow side battery cable on 04-550 also.Needed motor cause broke stud off trying to replace cable in a hurry should have heated the nut with my torch arm length away.:laughing:


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ADMSWELDING;1209835 said:


> Been good thanks.Had few minor problems plow cables on my 99 mm1 bad battery cable plow side and did a 9 pin replacement repair end.Also today had install new block heater cord in my 99 pu was arcing out behind cord cap dealer got 68 bucks for that. New pump motor and 2 pin plow side battery cable on 04-550 also.Needed motor cause broke stud off trying to replace cable in a hurry should have heated the nut with my torch arm length away.:laughing:


Just gutta laugh at that... 

Hope all is well. With this winter going to way it is we should have a plowsite meeting in the spring to talk about all the storms im sure we could all tell stories for hours... Thumbs Up


----------



## threeleaf

sounds alot like how my whole winter has been going...it seems like every loader and skid steer we are running this year has had a major breakdown..Im so sick of it...
allen


----------



## AlliedMike

this is gonna be a big plow event for everyone in this situation the latest i heard is it could move more south and all of ri and ct could be in the jackpot blizzard


----------



## mwalsh9152

It seems as though they are trying not to hype this storm up too much so they dont shove their foot too far in their mouth if it fizzles. A friend of a friend works in the weather dept of one of the local stations, and Friday night the first I heard of this storm was a second hand warning that it could be something pretty big. Should be pretty interesting trying to navigate my side streets if we do get more huge snow. Towns definitely need to get the big trucks out to push back the banks asap.


----------



## 02powerstroke

AlliedMike;1209935 said:


> this is gonna be a big plow event for everyone in this situation the latest i heard is it could move more south and all of ri and ct could be in the jackpot blizzard


the trend has been more west and we get rain this year almost every time


----------



## KartAnimal29

12z JMA


----------



## KartAnimal29

WingPlow;1209636 said:


> not sure you came up with that map but i wouldnt put to much faith in it as of right now


Everything I have been reading today has been saying at least 18in for CT, So I would go by that map.


----------



## JPMAKO

rjfetz1;1209640 said:


> Seriously, NO MORE SNOW, NO MORE BIG STORMS, I need a break and so does my truck & plow. Wait till some of this melts, then let it snow. Enough is enough for now.


Wah:crying: Maybe move to Phoenix.
Seriously I have heard so many people say this over the last two weeks it's sickening. We are in business to make money. If we did not have enough snow people would be crying. I just don't understand how people that make money pushing frozen water around for a living would not like more of it. Lol....


----------



## JPMAKO

KartAnimal29;1210048 said:


> 12z JMA


I would not put too much stock in the JMA. GFS/Euro Blend seems to be your best option. Inside of 48h I would look to the Nam for the track.
BTW there was an NOAA discussion about the stale data for most of the 18Z runs so I would not even look at them for guidance.


----------



## KartAnimal29

JPMAKO;1210076 said:


> I would not put too much stock in the JMA. GFS/Euro Blend seems to be your best option. Inside of 48h I would look to the Nam for the track.
> BTW there was an NOAA discussion about the stale data for most of the 18Z runs so I would not even look at them for guidance.


Ya I know , but doesn't that look so pretty LOL. I was just reading that about the bum info from NOAA. Second time this year it has happen.


----------



## JPMAKO

KartAnimal29;1210085 said:


> Ya I know , but doesn't that look so pretty LOL. I was just reading that about the bum info from NOAA. Second time this year it has happen.


Its great eye candy but I am pretty sure that it won't verify. As I said in the NJ Forum Simply put this is going to be a Nowcasting event.

The only thing that we can hope for at this point is that this thing slows down and allows the arctic airmass to arrive well before the storm. The Teleconnectors are in place (MJO trending to phase 7-8, AO, NAO, PNA are all favorable). Now we just need some model consistency and then I should be able to lay out a scenario tomorrow night.


----------



## aclawn

http://www.paranormalweather.com/weather.html


----------



## pats plowing

noaa is saying from 1 to 2 inches of precipitation wednesday night.
Also accuweather took down their .26 inches of precipitation, 5.4 inches of snow for Wednesday. Now they are at all 0's.

The paranormalWeather made no sense to me, too much information.


----------



## rjfetz1

JPMAKO;1210069 said:


> Wah:crying: Maybe move to Phoenix.
> Seriously I have heard so many people say this over the last two weeks it's sickening. We are in business to make money. If we did not have enough snow people would be crying. I just don't understand how people that make money pushing frozen water around for a living would not like more of it. Lol....


 I love snow, and love plowing, 4 storms, 3 large in 12 days is over the top.
I'm looking for balance that's all. Just like trying to keep up with cutting grass in the spring when it rains every other day, its not fun. But we are in the business to make money so i guess i should be happy all the time is what your sayin?
I have no room left to put snow. Anyone who has commercial accounts with seasonal contracts is wishing for no more snow right now. My commercial account has no more room for snow and removing the snow is out of the question. So with each storm it takes me longer and longer to do the job finding places to put the stuff. Just a little thaw is all i'm asking.

Having said all that ....let it snowThumbs Up 3 feet or more, what the heck its only $$. Who needs a break or rest.

P.S. Sorry to hear your sick.


----------



## JPMAKO

rjfetz1;1210582 said:


> I love snow, and love plowing, 4 storms, 3 large in 12 days is over the top.
> I'm looking for balance that's all. Just like trying to keep up with cutting grass in the spring when it rains every other day, its not fun. But we are in the business to make money so i guess i should be happy all the time is what your sayin?
> I have no room left to put snow. Anyone who has commercial accounts with seasonal contracts is wishing for no more snow right now. My commercial account has no more room for snow and removing the snow is out of the question. So with each storm it takes me longer and longer to do the job finding places to put the stuff. Just a little thaw is all i'm asking.
> 
> Having said all that ....let it snowThumbs Up 3 feet or more, what the heck its only $$. Who needs a break or rest.
> 
> P.S. Sorry to hear your sick.


I feel fine

All that I am saying is that if it does not snow people get antsy and then start complaining that there is no work. Given the current economy and trends in this industry I think that we should all be happy that the pattern is in our favor and delivering a steady workload. I understand that it gets difficult to find places to put snow especially after a few larger events but IMO if you did not "pre-plan" for that than you are in real trouble because it is only January. Early on in the season you need to develop a plan, for instance maybe pushing piles back with the first few storms to give you more room to move as the season progresses. The guys that work for me take a tour every year of the properties that they maintain. At this time we discuss things like 
1. where to put the snow/ how far back to push piles
2. how to manage the large snow-load left by municipal plows
3. what alternatives do they have if the driveways/ parking lots get cramped.

Not to infer that you don't have experience, Somewhere and I have to look around we have diagrams showing what to do and alternatives if they get cramped.

One thing that I see a lot of is people plowing just to the line of the driveway on either side. IMHO that is a common mistake and if you live in an area where you get a lot of accumulating snowfall take advantage of the lawn areas and push it back on the sides. this gives you room in the event that a larger storm comes along.

Kind of like cutting grass in the spring when it rains every other day or for days at a time.
There are ways to overcome these problems as well:
1. Sharp high lift blades are a must
2. Go SLOW
3. Raise the cutting height by 1/2"- 3/4"
4. Get some good rain gear
5. Seriously consider using stamped mower decks as opposed to fabricated ones.

And lastly it is the Weather. No one can control it. It snows when it wants to .

Jason


----------



## rjfetz1

JPMAKO;1210613 said:


> I feel fine
> 
> All that I am saying is that if it does not snow people get antsy and then start complaining that there is no work. Given the current economy and trends in this industry I think that we should all be happy that the pattern is in our favor and delivering a steady workload. I understand that it gets difficult to find places to put snow especially after a few larger events but IMO if you did not "pre-plan" for that than you are in real trouble because it is only January. Early on in the season you need to develop a plan, for instance maybe pushing piles back with the first few storms to give you more room to move as the season progresses. The guys that work for me take a tour every year of the properties that they maintain. At this time we discuss things like
> 1. where to put the snow/ how far back to push piles
> 2. how to manage the large snow-load left by municipal plows
> 3. what alternatives do they have if the driveways/ parking lots get cramped.
> 
> Not to infer that you don't have experience, Somewhere and I have to look around we have diagrams showing what to do and alternatives if they get cramped.
> 
> One thing that I see a lot of is people plowing just to the line of the driveway on either side. IMHO that is a common mistake and if you live in an area where you get a lot of accumulating snowfall take advantage of the lawn areas and push it back on the sides. this gives you room in the event that a larger storm comes along.
> 
> Kind of like cutting grass in the spring when it rains every other day or for days at a time.
> There are ways to overcome these problems as well:
> 1. Sharp high lift blades are a must
> 2. Go SLOW
> 3. Raise the cutting height by 1/2"- 3/4"
> 4. Get some good rain gear
> 5. Seriously consider using stamped mower decks as opposed to fabricated ones.
> 
> And lastly it is the Weather. No one can control it. It snows when it wants to .
> 
> Jason


Jason, your plans are well thought out. I have no "pre-plans" for this much snow in short periods with no melting because it has never happened. I have been plowing for 22 years and have been concerned about where to put snow but never actually run into the situation 2 days prior a major storm. Every driveway i do the snow piles have been pushed way way back and are now at the edge of the driveways and frozen solid. My commercial account has concrete curbs that can not be driven upon and raised cable & electric boxes 3 feet from the curb. So pushing back is not an option. We have never run into this situation there before either. We will have plans from this point forward. We have + - 30" which is 1/2 of the most we ever got and we got it in 12 days. Who thought this would happen and what is everyone else doing with there snow?

As for cutting in wet grass in the rain....not me any more...that is in my contracts.


----------



## JPMAKO

rjfetz1;1210630 said:


> Jason, your plans are well thought out. I have no "pre-plans" for this much snow in short periods with no melting because it has never happened. I have been plowing for 22 years and have been concerned about where to put snow but never actually run into the situation 2 days prior a major storm. Every driveway i do the snow piles have been pushed way way back and are now at the edge of the driveways and frozen solid. My commercial account has concrete curbs that can not be driven upon and raised cable & electric boxes 3 feet from the curb. So pushing back is not an option. We have never run into this situation there before either. We will have plans from this point forward. We have + - 30" which is 1/2 of the most we ever got and we got it in 12 days. Who thought this would happen and what is everyone else doing with there snow?
> 
> As for cutting in wet grass in the rain....not me any more...that is in my contracts.


Time to get creative, Why won't your commercial accounts allow for snow removal? That should definatley be something that you should negotiate for next year.

Here is a snippet from my Contract for this:
_In the event of extreme conditions (excessive snowfall totals) or it becomes necessary to move or remove piles of snow, there will be a charge of $200.00 per hour for heavy equipment services. There will be a minimum of one hour allowed for equipment loading, destination charges and equipment unloading. This applies to both Seasonal and Per Visit Agreements. These services will be rendered at the discretion of the contractor._
And for Mowing :
_SKIPPED/MISSED MOWINGS: The decision to skip a scheduled mowing is completely up to Cutting Edge Landscaping, Inc.
A.)	To determine if a lawn needs to be skipped, the Contractor will determine if 50% or more of the turf areas need mowing. In the event that the contractor determines to skip a mowing, it will be at the discretion of the contractor whether other services under this agreement need to be performed at the time of your scheduled visit such as (edging, pruning, clean-up of debris etc…). 
B.)	In the event of inclement weather, the contractor may elect to skip a scheduled mowing. Your visit will be scheduled for the next available day. It is understood that depending on the length, and severity of any inclement weather, that it may take the contractor varying amounts of time to fulfill the work covered under this service agreement. Client is aware that weather conditions in the area may change rapidly and without notice. Changes in weather conditions are considered to be an "Act of God" and the contractor assumes no liability as such._

Hope this helps.


----------



## rjfetz1

JPMAKO;1210654 said:


> Time to get creative, Why won't your commercial accounts allow for snow removal? That should definatley be something that you should negotiate for next year.


Your contracts are well thought outThumbs Up. 
I have been fighting this for a week now. The main reason is they would have to hire a third party with fear of them coming in and doing a rush job with lots of damage to the curbs and cable & mail boxes. 52 homes in a tight community lots of things could go wrong. I know, i know, work can be done supervised and careful. Its their (the boards) fear since I am not the one who is doing the work, but will be there to supervise. I do not have the equipment to perform this operation. It all needs to be hauled away. Once this is done timely & neatly the first time ....it will be a walk in the park the next times.

We just the got the green light to do this job, weather permitting, Wednesday.

BTW.. $5600 is the quote that 52 homes have to pay for. 10 hour job, 2 tri-axles and one volvo loader. No one will be happy. Then after this next storm it will look like it was never done.


----------



## M&M

You need to look at all this snow as an opportunity. Make phone calls to customers who's properties are getting tight. Back in Feb. 2008 we got hammered and I got a couple calls from customers asking for relocation. I called my other customers in the same situation and the next day rented a loader and spent 12 hours moving piles to other parts of the properties. No truck needed. Just me and a rented loader. My net income that day was $3500. All residential properties. All thanks to one phone call from a customer wanting a service I thought nobody would pay for. You'll be surprised what your customers don't know they need or want. Sell it like anything thing else.


----------



## abbe

looks like you guys jinxed it.... Good work


----------



## M&M

rjfetz1;1210687 said:


> Your contracts are well thought outThumbs Up.
> I have been fighting this for a week now. The main reason is they would have to hire a third party with fear of them coming in and doing a rush job with lots of damage to the curbs and cable & mail boxes. 52 homes in a tight community lots of things could go wrong. I know, i know, work can be done supervised and careful. Its their (the boards) fear since I am not the one who is doing the work, but will be there to supervise. I do not have the equipment to perform this operation. It all needs to be hauled away. Once this is done timely & neatly the first time ....it will be a walk in the park the next times.
> 
> We just the got the green light to do this job, weather permitting, Wednesday.
> 
> BTW.. $5600 is the quote that 52 homes have to pay for. 10 hour job, 2 tri-axles and one volvo loader. No one will be happy. Then after this next storm it will look like it was never done.


You might want to think about just hiring the other company for their trucking. You could rent a loader and run it yourself and keep more cash in your pocket. Don't take advantage of your customers but this is a time to be on the high end of pricing. Everyone else will be if they shop it around and you have an opportunity to bring home a very nice payday.


----------



## rjfetz1

M&M;1210693 said:


> You might want to think about just hiring the other company for their trucking. You could rent a loader and run it yourself and keep more cash in your pocket. Don't take advantage of your customers but this is a time to be on the high end of pricing. Everyone else will be if they shop it around and you have an opportunity to bring home a very nice payday.


That was my first thought when i got the quote, however given we have 2 days before we have a major storm i don't think i can pull that off myself. This time its just easier to hire someone and rest up for many hours in the truck. Besides i 'm sure its higher price due to demand and short notice. But it will make my life much, much more pleasant during this next storm which is pricelessThumbs Up Then i can spend more time on my resi's.


----------



## atvriderinmass

It's still coming for us Wednesday afternoon.They say it's gonna be a big one!


----------



## M&M

Rest next week. I'm joking but also serious. I just looked at my numbers for the 2008 relocation project. I had 14 hours of work. Cost me $800 for the 4 wheel drive loader with 2 yard (I think) bucket. $200 in fuel. I know a lot of guys are getting $200 per hour per piece of equipment for removal. You need to be getting paid for this! Don't let the other guys make all the money on your account. This opportunity doesn't come very often.


----------



## AC2717

so what is the deal with Wednesday no one is giving straight answers on tv and or online. Who's got the outlook?


----------



## mjlawncare

somethings coming looks like its gona be the wet heavy snow


----------



## atvriderinmass

I just heard several inches.


----------



## AC2717

nervous because only 2 days away and no one can give solid intel


----------



## NAHA

Gotta love the bum scoop. The intel is always *hitty


----------



## Fisher II

im hearing rain mix up to Boston....still think we'll plow small amount!


----------



## KartAnimal29

AC2717;1210775 said:


> so what is the deal with Wednesday no one is giving straight answers on tv and or online. Who's got the outlook?


Over a foot for CT MA , with mixing along the coast


----------



## abbe

Yeah noaa says rain for rhode island


----------



## dutchman

KartAnimal29;1210841 said:


> Over a foot for CT MA , with mixing along the coast


and who told you that


----------



## AC2717

i am curious where this info is coming from?


----------



## krd3105

nobody know [email protected] we'll fond out wed when it starts coming down


----------



## quigleysiding

abbe;1210955 said:


> Yeah noaa says rain for rhode island


Noo~!!! Not Rain : mad:


----------



## Santry426

Rain would help melt some of this **** 7


----------



## ss502gmc

I cant make money when its raining and well im greedy so bring on the snow.


----------



## Big Bear

*snow strom*

yup weathermen don't know whats going to happen with this strom keeps changing ever time i watch the weather every weatherguy has been saying somthing diffrent for wednesdays store we will just have to see what comes out of this strom

2005 2500hd ss xblade speedtech kforce 27" led linear mini light bar


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Whdh ch 7 still has me in the 10"-15" range. i,m 10 mi north of boston.payup


----------



## brad96z28

ADMSWELDING;1211350 said:


> Whdh ch 7 still has me in the 10"-15" range. i,m 10 mi north of boston.payup


Wait a day there forcasts change twice daily! The dont have a clue


----------



## Grumpydave

Channel 7 has the Berkshires in that range also. Albany,NY stations are thinking less than that.


----------



## ss502gmc

Fox 25 said that the models are finally starting to agree.... Now they will all start jumping all over the place simultaneously. Lol ... I hope this storm will take a little more of an easterly track to fluff up the snow around the Brockton area, I hate that heavy wet cement snow. I will take whatever comes as long as theres no rain involved!


----------



## 02powerstroke

I just saw my rain map YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atvriderinmass

It's coming!


----------



## ss502gmc

02powerstroke;1211398 said:


> I just saw my rain map YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel ya! If I were you id get some contracts off the cape and sub them out when the cape actually gets hit. Lol, it would probably be worth the ride. I used to drive to Sandwich when the cape got hit hard to help out a buddy that plows with a toyota. He struggles when theres more than 6 inches down there.


----------



## BillyRgn

I find it crazy that the mass stations are offering snow totals, when The stations in ct are further south and a little closer to the storm haven't offered any predictions maps yet. Channel 8 said snow changing to ice and then to all rain for ct, but said they still aren't sure because it is a 50/50 which way the storm is going to go wednesday.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

BillyRgn;1211457 said:


> I find it crazy that the mass stations are offering snow totals, when The stations in ct are further south and a little closer to the storm haven't offered any predictions maps yet. Channel 8 said snow changing to ice and then to all rain for ct, but said they still aren't sure because it is a 50/50 which way the storm is going to go wednesday.


The rain down your way i,m not surprised it,s colder north of you guys.I,m 20 min from the Nh border.


----------



## AlliedMike

ok boys i just looked at accuweather for my area and they are saying 3 inches wed night from the big ole storm i got this feeling that its gonna go up so get ready and push those concrete piles back


----------



## mycirus

Ch7 said that the map is subject to change either north or south depending on track but he just wanted to give us an idea of the kind of snow and moisture in the system they are dealing with.


----------



## BillyRgn

The storm has I believe an inch to an inch and a half of liquid to work with just depends ware it centers and what form of precipt it come down as


----------



## timmy1

Most weather dudes took a beating on that Dec storm that turned out to sea and went from over 12" to a dusting 12 hours before the storm. They took a hit from the viewers and the producers. That bruise is still sore and learn quick, the less they say too early the better.


----------



## AlliedMike

timmy what are your predictions for snowfall on this storm for everyone


----------



## timmy1

The problem w/ this system is there is no cold High or "H" north of us noon Weds to draw the cold air around from. This cold air-mass upon us now exits tommorow. Although the deep snow-pack and cold ground surface temps help trap cold air low.

The storm is big, like said...exactly where the rain/snow mix line sets up is up in the air...literally.

NOAA has held off with any "Winter Weather Advisories" for the region thus far. They come in at 4AM so expect an update 4:15AM or so tommorow.


----------



## AC2717

oh man this one is gut me nuts


----------



## timmy1

Also...the air is so dry right now (21%). As the precip starts, the air will actually wick the moisture out as it's falling. This may cause confusion w/ radar returns, looks like it's raining/snowing...it actually is in the upper part of the atmosphere...not reaching da ground.


----------



## justinizzi

I hope that sombodey finds out whats going to happen.


----------



## mjlawncare

one local ct station sed where it stays mostly snow we can see a foot or more but i can tell these guys have no confidence


----------



## abbe

NOAA is making this sound like a big bust. I don't expect to even get a push in. What a joke


----------



## mansf123

we may get 1-3 tonight into midday tomorrow. is anyone planning on going out?


----------



## MrPLow2011

mansf123;1211965 said:


> we may get 1-3 tonight into midday tomorrow. is anyone planning on going out?


Umm that was a very isolated area they are saying most wont get more than a inch if lucky


----------



## mansf123

be ready for a suprise in the am lol


----------



## ss502gmc

Every station now is thinking a foot or more is very possible for most of southern NE and the NWS is now saying 1"-3" is possible for tomorrow morning =) Im thinking that tomorrow may be a snowbank busting day!!


----------



## advl66

happy birthday to me!


----------



## dutchman

abbe;1211907 said:


> NOAA is making this sound like a big bust. I don't expect to even get a push in. What a joke


NOAA is saying 6"-10" Wed Night for my area. Where I gone push it is another story


----------



## chrisby316

6-10 for SE CT also. Looks like the gamble to $ove all the snow at our condos is gonna pau off! Glad I'm not gonna look like an idiot!


----------



## AlliedMike

chrisby where you hear that one im hearing 4-8 and i look outside this morninng and go omg lol


----------



## mjlawncare

headed out now i jus herd 6-10 6-12 wensday nite winter storm watchs are up


----------



## dutchman

Still snowing here. anybody going out


----------



## dutchman

OK... Accuweather foot of snow Wed night northern CT.


----------



## chrisby316

Nws.noaa.gov


----------



## plowmaster07

Just shy of an inch in Gardner and it's still coming down. About 3" max from this little system that's moving through. I'll go out and scrape when it's all done.


----------



## dutchman

off topic...anybody knows where I can rent a bobcat/backhoe to move snow piles around after the next storm.


----------



## MrPLow2011

mansf123;1211978 said:


> be ready for a suprise in the am lol


Thx alot I was all tosty warm in my bed... ring ring 4:45 am "hey can you go scrape a couple properties and trie to push back and mack some room. I got a couplle hours in on 1/4 of snow. not to bad


----------



## ram150c

so accuweather is saying 10", ch7 says 10-15 and this morning barry from ch4 says that it may miss us and probably wont end up with much snow (maybe 4"). Guess will have to wait and see.


----------



## abbe

nobody in Ri can give any numbers or ideas


----------



## darryl g

WTH? I've got forcasts ranging from snow showers amounting to 1 to 3 inches to heavy snow in the 8 to 12 range for Wedsday PM into Thursday morning. And the light snow for this morning is coming down like carzy and is looking like it's going to be plowable.


----------



## JTK324

Rhode island is now On the map 8-12 tomorrow into thurs


----------



## JTK324

Rhode island is now On the map 8-12 tomorrow into thurs


----------



## advl66

dutchman;1212144 said:


> off topic...anybody knows where I can rent a bobcat/backhoe to move snow piles around after the next storm.


superior rentals in sothington. if i spelled that right. it was around 265 for a day with a trailer,then another 200+ for a deposit.for a bobcat


----------



## dutchman

foxriderdrew93;1212376 said:


> superior rentals in sothington. if i spelled that right. it was around 265 for a day with a trailer,then another 200+ for a deposit.for a bobcat


Thanks. Maybe I need them after Wednesday


----------



## eric02038

Looks like 8"-12" for most of here in south west of Boston.


----------



## 97S104x4

where are you guys getting these amounts?? im not hearing anything about wed - thur


----------



## eric02038

Try turning on the TV or learn how to use a computer


----------



## chrisby316

Right?!?! Where are you looking? How can you MISS these numbers?


----------



## 97S104x4

no seriously guys.. all im seeing is 4 - 5" thats about it


----------



## Fisher II

....Boston south is in the 4-8 range Boston north is in the 6-12 range


----------



## 89Comanche

Getting a bit frustrated this week, Sunday morning the local weather was telling me 12-16" for Tuesday, now I'm ready 4-6 for Thursday. Can this storm make up its mind already!


----------



## nepatsfan

If anyone in the Franklin area needs a bobcat I will have mine out on Friday and saturday. Driveways $100 bucks for up to one hour of snow relocation. Removal available for more $. PM me for my contact info if you are interested. Franklin, Wrentham, Norfolk.....We can go a bit further for an additional charge. Parking lots....$75 an hour 4 hour minimum. Just thought I would throw it out there in case your customers are looking for this service and you don't have access to a skid steer. I really hope we don't get another foot.


----------



## pats plowing

Got woken up to a phone call at 5AM. Thought we were only getting a dusting, ended up getting 2" in Worcester. Ended up doing everyone, nice easy money maker. Also got to make sure walkways/driveways were ready for tomorrow night.


----------



## redsoxfan

I've heard everything from 20-30inches now hearing 3-6 to 1-3 inches. I'm calling it now this storm is going to be a bust out to sea she goes ..... bye bye


----------



## Grumpydave

Had 2-4" last night, just finished full route. As of noon weather Berkshire County had a Winter Weather Advisory for tomorrow night into Thursday.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got a few quick ones in the morning. Had about 2" on the ground out of nowhere. Easy money. Just leaving everything all mounted up for tomorrow night. Looks like a general 6-12" for central Mass, but who knows?


----------



## JTK324

Just heard 6-10 again for ri what A great week


----------



## timmy1

3" here today...did a few...NOAA says 7-11" Weds night.


----------



## MrPLow2011

97S104x4;1212518 said:


> no seriously guys.. all im seeing is 4 - 5" thats about it


http://www.necn.com/

Providence is at 12


----------



## bplow

Skid steer with operator available this weekend for snow removal if anyone knows someone in need.


----------



## mansf123

told everyone they might wake up to a suprise. I hate these storms that sneak up on you. Its a nightmare getting ahold mployees who dont seem to know what the weather channel is


----------



## KartAnimal29

dutchman;1211015 said:


> and who told you that


No one told me. What I did was learn how the weather works. I'm still sticking to a foot or more for CT. Timmy is right tho , the High up north needs to stay put but it's not going to.So we are looking at lower snowfall amounts now. If the high stayed up north this would of been another HUGE Storm.


----------



## KartAnimal29

timmy1;1211587 said:


> The problem w/ this system is there is no cold High or "H" north of us noon Weds to draw the cold air around from. This cold air-mass upon us now exits tommorow. Although the deep snow-pack and cold ground surface temps help trap cold air low.
> 
> The storm is big, like said...exactly where the rain/snow mix line sets up is up in the air...literally.
> 
> NOAA has held off with any "Winter Weather Advisories" for the region thus far. They come in at 4AM so expect an update 4:15AM or so tommorow.


Nice to see someone else on here that knows the weather Thumbs Up


----------



## AlliedMike

woke up to a big suprise this mornign just got done and now ready for tommorows fun im hearing 8-12 for us in eastern ct


----------



## Brock

Foster/ Gloster area might get 12"

Here is the Latest:
http://weather.turnto10.com/?user=JAR&forecast=pass&pass=general&w=almanac


----------



## timmy1

No School Foster Glocester


----------



## chrisby316

Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## FGZ

chrisby316;1213109 said:


> View attachment 91641
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm talking about


Pretty different than what Ch7 had on at 6pm.


----------



## AC2717

so does anyone have a game plan for resi's tomorrow night, and thursday.
I am thinking I might only be able to to get out early thursday until about 7:30am before I head into full time.

who has ideas, I am guessing at this point


----------



## ram150c

AC2717;1213167 said:


> so does anyone have a game plan for resi's tomorrow night, and thursday.
> I am thinking I might only be able to to get out early thursday until about 7:30am before I head into full time.
> 
> who has ideas, I am guessing at this point


i'm not sure. 
I am a school teacher and moonlight as a plow subcontractor.
Snow day is iffy, delay for sure. Might be able to squeeze it all in before 7 and then head to the day job. 
It's going to be all about the timing on this one. 
Of course i may just be "sick" on thursday. 
Bring on the $$


----------



## AC2717

ram150c;1213185 said:


> i'm not sure.
> I am a school teacher and moonlight as a plow subcontractor.
> Snow day is iffy, delay for sure. Might be able to squeeze it all in before 7 and then head to the day job.
> It's going to be all about the timing on this one.
> Of course i may just be "sick" on thursday.
> Bring on the $$


My preliminary game plan:
Just put it together:
Hit everyone once before 7am on Thursday morning, and then return in the afternoon to hit them a second time. Second time iffy on this point because nobody is sure on when it will end. around 7-8am or 11am

Not a teacher but in the same type of boat as you. Insurance Guy


----------



## aclawn

Here a bunch of live weather maps that could help us!

http://www.paranormalweather.com/weather.html


----------



## darryl g

Well, looks plowable anyway. That's really all I need to know I guess. The forcasts are still all over the place..some saying all snow and some saying mix and some saying mix/rain and ending as snow with totals still all over the place but topping out around a foot. 

And now they're saying that little clipper Friday/Saturday could pick up some moisture and drop several inches in a narrow band and maybe another light snow on Monday.


----------



## mansf123

Heading out now to push banks back and clean up the lots from earlier today. Most llikely wont be back on here until thursday afternoon so .......goodluck to everyone.


----------



## ss502gmc

Ugghhhhhh, I dont get these weather guessers anymore. I swear they were more accurate in there numbers 10 years ago. We go from a 12+ to 4"-8" maybe.....


----------



## abbe

NOAA says 7-11 for providence. Bring it on


----------



## dutchman

NOAA is saying 4"-8" and Ch8 1"-3" NW CT


----------



## Fisher II

The first wave of mositure is going south of Ma. (that wouldve been our 12+ inches). Watch the second wave of moisture in Kentucky now go south as well and we get a dusting...lmao! In my next life I want the weatherman job.....get paid 6 figures and dont even have to be right half the time!


----------



## mycirus

Fisher II;1213796 said:


> The first wave of mositure is going south of Ma. (that wouldve been our 12+ inches). Watch the second wave of moisture in Kentucky now go south as well and we get a dusting...lmao! In my next life I want the weatherman job.....get paid 6 figures and dont even have to be right half the time!


Where are you getting your info from? I heard 2 news stations this morning say the second wave is the one that is going to hit us.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mycirus;1213808 said:


> I heard 2 news stations this morning say the second wave is the one that is going to hit us.


You are correct. This doesn't start for us till later on this afternoon.


----------



## mjlawncare

snowing good here


----------



## eric02038

mjlawncare;1214029 said:


> snowing good here


Were u located


----------



## TJS

Snowing in Ffld Ct.


----------



## mjlawncare

eric02038;1214032 said:


> Were u located


waterbury area


----------



## advl66

snowing really good up here.


----------



## johnhealey1776

If anyone needs help with anything in the plymouth/middleborough/bridgewater area hit me up. 508-2237204


----------



## NAHA

Just got a tail gate sander from home depot half off


----------



## dutchman

NAHA;1214141 said:


> Just got a tail gate sander from home depot half off


Make sure it is a sander and not a salter


----------



## NAHA

Its the 210 model snow ex ice melt spreder I guess. I use sander as a gereral term for anything that spreds salt sand ect ect


----------



## dutchman

NAHA;1214150 said:


> Its the 210 model snow ex ice melt spreder I guess. I use sander as a gereral term for anything that spreds salt sand ect ect


ok good luck with it


----------



## NAHA

Thanks ill try to get some pics up after the storm


----------



## 89Comanche

Finally coming down out here. Tried to take a picture but dropped camera out of the second floor window. At least I know what I'll be buying this week.


----------



## DeereFarmer

89Comanche;1214391 said:


> Finally coming down out here. Tried to take a picture but dropped camera out of the second floor window. At least I know what I'll be buying this week.


Hahaha sorry man, but that's just funny!:laughing:


----------



## NAHA

ok heres the new sander its a SR 110


----------



## FGZ

What tires are those - thornbirds? A pretty unlikely snow tire, how they go in the snow?


----------



## dutchman

Sofar not much going on....


----------



## AC2717

ok who has got a game plan now for resi's?


----------



## NAHA

fgz they are thonegoods there good in the snow, havt gotten stuck once this year. there 35's too. gonna go with something differant in the spring they sound like a turbo prop on the highway


----------



## FGZ

AC2717;1214496 said:


> ok who has got a game plan now for resi's?


From what I'm hearing (heaviest snow overnight, ending mid-morning) if I had resi's I would try to get a round done before ~7am then come clean up again after your day job. If you have any plow-every-X-inches agreements with your customers, you may be hitting them in the middle of the night depending on what accumulation you're getting on your accounts.



NAHA;1214497 said:


> fgz they are thonegoods there good in the snow, havt gotten stuck once this year. there 35's too. gonna go with something differant in the spring they sound like a turbo prop on the highway


haha yeah I'm sure they're loud on the road, but good to hear they're doing the job in the snow. They're generally not liked much according to most offroaders.


----------



## eric02038

AC2717;1214496 said:


> ok who has got a game plan now for resi's?


Depending on snow fall, I probably be heading out around 2 or 3am


----------



## johnhealey1776

Hey comanche 89, love your truck! Also, if you buy a new camera, get this. You could throw it out your window and still salvage it!

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC-TS2-Waterproof-Stabilized-2-7-Inch/dp/B003960F7K


----------



## NAHA

I don't do much off roading they where wicked cheap off of craigslist so I got em


----------



## DeereFarmer

Snowing lightly here now, has been for an hour or so. I'm planning on heading out around 3 or so and start opening everything up. Then I'll see what happens after that and put a plan together. Good thing i went out late last night. I'm almost ready for bed now


----------



## 10elawncare

At least 3.5" on the ground during the day. Snow mixed with rain around 3ish back to snow now still coming down. Predicting another 6-9" for the overnight hours. payuppayuppayup


----------



## Bill 211

i plowed today
i plowed yesterday
i plowed the day before
i got to plow tonight.........what day is it?

i just saw the 7 day forcast on the news ....only 2 days out 7 without snow

i send my bills out at the end of the month......these companys are going to freek out

i just hope they dont have to fire anybody to pay me


----------



## dutchman

not a whole lot over here..


----------



## JPK Excavating

Hey tjs who do u plow for or what's your company name


TJS;1214050 said:


> Snowing in Ffld Ct.


----------



## kylegmc3500

got about 5 inches on the ground in coveentry ri accuweather says 13 inches for my area payup heading out at one to start roughing things out


----------



## TJS

JPK Excavating;1214847 said:


> Hey tjs who do u plow for or what's your company name


I plow for myself. I work full time so it is hard to have a lot of accounts. I have a few but that is about it.


----------



## JPK Excavating

That's cool I'm in westport and ffld. My cell is 2037676850. I have backhoes loaders and triaxles too if your in a jam


----------



## TJS

JPK Excavating;1214865 said:


> That's cool I'm in westport and ffld. My cell is 2037676850. I have backhoes loaders and triaxles too if your in a jam


Thanks. Are you part of the Kowalsky's.


----------



## brad96z28

AC2717;1214496 said:


> ok who has got a game plan now for resi's?


Yep gona hit them when its over.


----------



## ejsmass2

Very little accumulation in Framingham............ I want more.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

State just called my truck in about hr ago.Here we go again.Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## ss502gmc

Snowin like a Mutha here now!!!!


----------



## eric02038

Heavy stuff


----------



## Henry0016

Running out of room.


----------



## mjlawncare

wow there is alot of snow out there and still coming down heavy


----------



## Luppy

Just shoveled about 7 inches from my walk.
Gonna fill up my pellet stove, have some
coffee and head out. Stuff is on the lighter
side which is fine by me but some of my
rezi's are going to be a real challenge finding
places to tuck snow. Be safe and make a
bunch of green guys!


----------



## eric02038

Luppy;1215417 said:


> Just shoveled about 7 inches from my walk.
> Gonna fill up my pellet stove, have some
> coffee and head out. Stuff is on the lighter
> side which is fine by me but some of my
> rezi's are going to be a real challenge finding
> places to tuck snow. Be safe and make a
> bunch of green guys!


Out now. Old banks are hard as rock, new snow slides right down off the banks... Sucks


----------



## FGZ

Spent nearly 2 hours shoveling about 10" to get myself out in Hamilton.


----------



## advl66

6-9 my ass.got stuck pretty bad..fellow member helped me out..now none of my 3 blowers work.. alot of damn shoveling..


----------



## TJS

14" here in Fairfield, CT. Pretty heavy stuff. Fun times. Got a lot of weight in the back. Works good.
T.J.


----------



## AC2717

My big gal snow blower lost her drive i thinf the chain jumped or snapped have to check it out
got called into my full time, but made everyone accessable either their driveway and stairs or front stairs and walk, told them I will be back. Only one didn't like to hear it.
Went out at 3, down two blowers only one left that we lost the pull on it so have to keep it running and all of a sudden the gas tank is leaking
Wha ta day, this one dumped like 9 to 12 inches in about 4 hours seriously


----------



## Grumpydave

Central Berkshire County was on the fringe. 2-4" just enough to plow. Much more to the South.


----------



## ctmower

10-12" in Enfield CT and a few surrounding towns. 
My day couldnt have gone much worse. Got stuck not once but TWICE for over a hour and a half. Had to call a buddy and wait for him to get some free time to pull me out.
Started at 4am and a few customers were pissed I didnt get there till after they had to be at work. Apologized to them and said I can only be in one place at 5am and cant jump around from point A to Z then back to B just to plow one person out. I try to keep to my route as tight as possible but thinking I have to let a few customers go to narrown down my driving radius. Had neighbors coming out pissed I was putting snow on their yard and I simply stated where else am I suppose to put it. I have MOUNTAINS in every driveway I do. And then lastly my FULL time job calls me in, so I still have a few customers stranded until I get out in a few hours!!
Sorry for ranting but I definitely need a few days to relax and unwind.


----------



## threeleaf

foxriderdrew93;1215585 said:


> 6-9 my ass.got stuck pretty bad..fellow member helped me out..now none of my 3 blowers work.. alot of damn shoveling..


So how did TJ do this morning getting you out?
He said you were stuck pretty good..
Give me a call if you want some more drives in that area i might have some stuff over there....
Allen


----------



## WingPlow

hey Allen....how are you ??...been awhile


----------



## 10elawncare

15" or so in Stfd. Wasn't too bad, besides no where to put snow!


----------



## mjlawncare

about 12-13 inchs id say here got stuck once ready for the next on


----------



## threeleaf

WingPlow;1216053 said:


> hey Allen....how are you ??...been awhile


great here very busy!!!!!!
you guys up there must be working around the clock


----------



## nepatsfan

NAHA;1214482 said:


> ok heres the new sander its a SR 110


passenger plates on a plow sanding rig?


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got about 12" here with just no more room anywhere! Got 14 hours in today and I'm beat. They guessers are already looking ahead to next Wednesday and maybe a small storm on Saturday.


----------



## timmy1

That storm officially kicked my arse...feels like the room is spinning...going to bed.


----------



## NAHA

Pats fan yup


----------



## Santry426

Lost the heat and defrost in my truck at 9 am...managed to rough it out til 5 in it...toes were friggen frozen damn blower motor called it quits


----------



## Powastroka

14" in Brockton.. This storm has been a battle!! Tired of plowing, but tomorrow I'll be ready for more!! I would much rather this winter then a warm one.


----------



## Jto89

14" in Easton thank god we spent the last couple days removing snow from some of the really bad drives. 3 hours of sleep in the last 48 hours im off to bed.


----------



## AlliedMike

i have about 4 driveways that need to be completed does anyone wanna make a few extra bux early am im located near foxwoods thanks


----------



## DeereFarmer

Santry426;1216284 said:


> Lost the heat and defrost in my truck at 9 am...managed to rough it out til 5 in it...toes were friggen frozen damn blower motor called it quits


Try doing it with a tractor that doesn't have a cab. :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## 97S104x4

this storm was prob the hardest ive ever pushed my truck. 15" + in Scituate RI. 
only had to get towed out of a snow bank twice in the same driveway!! i have absolutely no more room to put any snow, i couldnt even open my doors in some of the driveways that how high its getting


----------



## Luppy

Made it through the day with toasty
feet thanks to my Chippewa arctic 50's.
No damage to the Jeep/plow or myself.
This one was def a ball breaker.
Had to do more shoveling than ever
due to the snowbanks along driveways
being too high for my plow to push up.
Driveways will be shrinking a lot smaller
if we get another footer before some of
this crap melts down. Time for a good
8 hours of sleep.


----------



## 89Comanche

About 13" in Holliston. Town seemed to have thought it was no big deal, no contractors were called out, if not for the heat spell of 40* the roads would still suck. I managed to snap the chain on the plow had to wrap a normal chain around it and pray it held until I got home.

Edit: Thought I would throw in; My driveway is about 10ft shorter in every direction due to the huge piles of snow/ice that I can't move any further. All the driveways I do seem to be shrinking at an alarming rate. May need to rent a skid steer to push some banks way back.


----------



## advl66

threeleaf;1216012 said:


> So how did TJ do this morning getting you out?
> He said you were stuck pretty good..
> Give me a call if you want some more drives in that area i might have some stuff over there....
> Allen


he did great haha..yeah a tug and i was out.i might have to take you up on that offer!


----------



## quigleysiding

Did 25 hours for the state. Wet heavy snow.Everybodys lots were full so they all pushed everything in the street. I wish they would just leave it In their lots and charge the people to have it moved.I'm ready for the next one. Bring it on.payup


----------



## krd3105

think i need to trade the plow trucks for a backhoe! 

14" here, had 1 drive thats a ***** and i couldnt get up. told her the other day we need to salt it and get it done to bare pavment, but no she thought it was fine she got up it with her car. well i didnt. her problem now.


----------



## ram150c

*sat*

do you think we'll get anything worth pushing this weekend? My truck needs some serious TLC after the barrage of the past few weeks. I just don't want start pulling stuff apart only to realize that i've gotta go out and plow.


----------



## mycirus

ram150c;1216985 said:


> do you think we'll get anything worth pushing this weekend? My truck needs some serious TLC after the barrage of the past few weeks. I just don't want start pulling stuff apart only to realize that i've gotta go out and plow.


From what Im hearing it wont be plowable. I am going to NH for the weekend.


----------



## jb1390

SE CT and RI I have a tractor/loader w/chains if anyone needs help opening up a driveway and relocating snow. 

This storm is probably the toughest I had ever pushed. Very heavy, deep, and nowhere to put the snow. Only got stuck once, but I had the tractor right there so i was being careless. Couple times I had my forward progress slightly delayed. Nothing 5 minutes with a shovel didn't fix-but still very difficult.


----------



## fisher guy

got about 12 here good think i'm plowing for the state now i got 10 maybe 11 hours in plowing 95 good storm just sucked i didn't have a radio other then that i made out good finished up by 10 brought the tri-axle back to shop jumped in my chevy and filled it up at the local gas station and wham water in the gas....lil bit of dry gas did the trick though so all good there


----------



## AC2717

got hammered in the Norwood West Roxbury area, not that bad just extra time to place it. In fact I have not even put on my plow since the second big storm, just running blowers and shovels right now. 100% no where to put the snow on resi's plus town did a poor job of widening the streets 

I am talking no where to put the snow.

At least not beating up on the truck, but got some work to do on the blowers


----------



## Brock

Just about a foot of snow in Woonsocket. It was coming down at 2in/hour @ 3am. Wouldn't mind acouple of warm days to melt some of this snow. It's really getting out of hand up here. 90% of the roads have been narrowed atleast 2 feet on each side. Wonder what local goverments plan on doing to address this situation if we keep getting slammed...?


----------



## timmy1

Local Govt. hasn't the money to do anything but hope it melts.

States in a bind too, I heard they are already spent earmarked snowplowing budget. Wouldn't be surprised if vendors get paid up until 3rd or 4th storm then payments stop. Using emergency funds to just pay salt/sand suppliers. Trucks may not get paid for the rest before next season begins.

Again, this is rumor and I hope it's not true...


----------



## ColliganLands

if anyone around the Franklin area needs an extra truck for hauling snow I have a 550 dump available.. PM me


----------



## BillyRgn

Got hammered again in hamden and north haven,ct news said 18.5 inches, on top of our record breaking 30.5 inches we got in that big one with 3in the other morning, we are completely out of room to put snow, forget plows, I'm gonna have to find a snow blower for the front of my trucks, the residential's are absolutely at maximum capacity, were gonna be screwed if the nor easter for next week pans out


----------



## kylegmc3500

got 21 inches ant my house in greene ri and just over the line in ct but most of my lots in the city were 8 to 12 inches had no problems pushing it at all even tho it was a little wet ready for the next one


----------



## timmy1

actually...we need to all hope and pray that we get snow and not rain...Imagine getting 3" of rain right now? The frost is 12" plus deep in the ground under the snow...frost is insulated under snow...piles will be here till May...storm drains are buried...The water would have nowhere to go.

We need a nice gradual warm up with no rain.


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1217497 said:


> Local Govt. hasn't the money to do anything but hope it melts.
> 
> States in a bind too, I heard they are already spent earmarked snowplowing budget. Wouldn't be surprised if vendors get paid up until 3rd or 4th storm then payments stop. Using emergency funds to just pay salt/sand suppliers. Trucks may not get paid for the rest before next season begins.
> 
> Again, this is rumor and I hope it's not true...


 I hope thats just a rumor.


----------



## 10elawncare

Santry426;1216284 said:


> Lost the heat and defrost in my truck at 9 am...managed to rough it out til 5 in it...toes were friggen frozen damn blower motor called it quits


Check your blower resistor! My heat blew on my truck no fan at all, switched out the resistor and its working better than before. Check out motor city reproductions for it. 15 minutes to install too. Just splice some wires back together and plug in the plugs. Done and done.


----------



## threeleaf

Putting this out there to see if theres any fellow members in the Branford/Guilford CT area 
I was just called by a client of mine and said that one of there buildings Down there needs a new plow contractor. Its a large site and they wanted to see if i could put the word out there for them....
they pay on time everytime 
call me 8602093844


----------



## stg454

We ended up with about 25" from this last storm. So much for the 8 - 10" that was predicted!


----------



## dieselguy5245

fisher guy;1217042 said:


> got about 12 here good think i'm plowing for the state now i got 10 maybe 11 hours in plowing 95 good storm just sucked i didn't have a radio other then that i made out good finished up by 10 brought the tri-axle back to shop jumped in my chevy and filled it up at the local gas station and wham water in the gas....lil bit of dry gas did the trick though so all good there


What kinda tri axle do you drive? i plow for the state too we have two trucks on


----------



## fisher guy

dieselguy5245;1218042 said:


> What kinda tri axle do you drive? i plow for the state too we have two trucks on


'88 freightshaka with a 8LL and a 11ft one way blade on it


----------



## dutchman

we got 15" and have trouble with customers who don't believe I plowed them 2 times......


----------



## sno commander

this is the year a 70 hp tractor with a cab and loader sound like a great idea. we have had over 80 inches of snow in the past 30 days and none of the piles have melted.


----------



## AC2717

sending out bills this morning for 1/18, 1/21, and this past storm, not that I am complaining but stayed up till 1am last night reconciling the bills becuase of everything crossing in the mail

also right after the post office going to disect why I lost the drive on the ol gal (snow blower) and hopefully get to the parts supply before they close


----------



## dieselguy5245

fisher guy;1218216 said:


> '88 freightshaka with a 8LL and a 11ft one way blade on it


Nice! we have a 99 freightshaka with 8LL also but a power angle 11 foot plow and a 95 f350 dually with a 9 foot plow


----------



## AC2717

Well the diff is gone,bringing her iin for service
Hope they can get fixed before Wednesday. I need her
Too many small parts for my fat nubs and would rather spend time with the family
Bing a long time for that


----------



## fisher guy

dieselguy5245;1218425 said:


> Nice! we have a 99 freightshaka with 8LL also but a power angle 11 foot plow and a 95 f350 dually with a 9 foot plow


yeah i just started driving the truck its ok nothing fancy just got a fresh rebuild and the tranny shifts like butter so i cant complain


----------



## 02powerstroke

AC2717;1218453 said:


> Well the diff is gone,bringing her iin for service
> Hope they can get fixed before Wednesday. I need her
> Too many small parts for my fat nubs and would rather spend time with the family
> Bing a long time for that


Is Wednesday the next one?


----------



## wolfmobile8

looks like the wedsnday storm could be big http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45062/groundhog-day-storm-may-affect-1.asp


----------



## 02powerstroke

maybe not rain this time?


----------



## AC2717

Well brought it to the shop, guy told me he was a month out on repairs. I almost fell over but understood. ASked him to show me what I have to do to fix it, he came out. Turns out, stupid me, the posi traction pin on the HUB on the tire that allows me to turn in place, was popped out, must have rattled loose, all we had to do was push it back in and everything work awesome. I just left the pull cord part to be redone. I hate those things with a passion worth the $40 for him to do it for me

Looks like something slow moving 6 to 12 inches maybe starting wednesday afternoon and going into early afternoon on Thursday.
We shall see


----------



## mikelawtown

dutchman;1218245 said:


> we got 15" and have trouble with customers who don't believe I plowed them 2 times......


Same here. I just had 1 lady ask if i could shovel a path from the front door to the street, it's about 25 feet and has a 6 ft mound of ice at the street. I said nope and she asked if she should find someone else to plow, That was the best news i heard all week, i couldnt wait to get rid of her, she would even call me 2-3 times a storm and ask me to let her know when i was there so she could then clean off the cars...F Thaat:salute:


----------



## jandjcarpentry

mikelawtown;1218718 said:


> Same here. I just had 1 lady ask if i could shovel a path from the front door to the street, it's about 25 feet and has a 6 ft mound of ice at the street. I said nope and she asked if she should find someone else to plow, That was the best news i heard all week, i couldnt wait to get rid of her, she would even call me 2-3 times a storm and ask me to let her know when i was there so she could then clean off the cars...F Thaat:salute:


People SUCK!!!!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Do most people plow per inch (example: 3 to 6, 7 to 12, 13 to 18) or charge every time you plow them?


----------



## timmy1

AC2717;1218297 said:


> sending out bills this morning for 1/18, 1/21, and this past storm, not that I am complaining but stayed up till 1am last night reconciling the bills becuase of everything crossing in the mail


I try to send them out as we get the storms so they are postmarked after one storm and before the next one hits...I find letting them build up gives the people sticker shock opening 3 bills in one.

Spent 4 hours w/ the loader today pushing banks back making room for the next one.

Anyone else have a numb right hand and thumb from the shift and loader lever?


----------



## timmy1

mikelawtown;1218718 said:


> Same here. I just had 1 lady ask if i could shovel a path from the front door to the street, it's about 25 feet and has a 6 ft mound of ice at the street. I said nope and she asked if she should find someone else to plow, That was the best news i heard all week, i couldnt wait to get rid of her, she would even call me 2-3 times a storm and ask me to let her know when i was there so she could then clean off the cars...F Thaat:salute:


Same here...Had a guy w/ a tight driveway, trees leaning out. Small dent in my door last storm on a branch. Told him to cut it back or I was not plowing it no more...Same guy called me at 9AM worried he could not get to the senior center for lunch at 2PM during a blizzard when the whole state was shut down. Guy called back, said he had a guy that would do it with all the trees hanging out. Amen...Have fun buddy!:salute:


----------



## camaro 77

jandjcarpentry;1218783 said:


> Do most people plow per inch (example: 3 to 6, 7 to 12, 13 to 18) or charge every time you plow them?


when i did resi i had a price up to 6 inches the at 12 insnches it was double if it was 8 i would charge a half amount does this make sense to you


----------



## AC2717

timmy1;1218904 said:


> Same here...Had a guy w/ a tight driveway, trees leaning out. Small dent in my door last storm on a branch. Told him to cut it back or I was not plowing it no more...Same guy called me at 9AM worried he could not get to the senior center for lunch at 2PM during a blizzard when the whole state was shut down. Guy called back, said he had a guy that would do it with all the trees hanging out. Amen...Have fun buddy!:salute:


Just received an email from my PIA customer. Was complaining that she had to break through what the street plow left on Friday morning before a 8am appointment she had to get to.

Storm was over Thursday morning, she was cleaned before 7am on Thursday and then I drove around Thursday evening and cleaned everyone up. SHe is expecting me to come around the next morning 24 hours later, to clean up what the plow left a 4th time, at no cost mind you
Also the same person that wants a discount because she might clean her three stairs or her nieghbors kid might do some work. Not worth the aggrevation, but she is mother of one of my great customers
I clear everyone and then it is apart of my contract to come around and clean up after the plow comes. I did thursday night, streets were clear, not my problem a plow came by again overnight or first thing Friday morning before she got up, snow was not there at 8:30pm the night before.


----------



## AC2717

camaro 77;1218926 said:


> when i did resi i had a price up to 6 inches the at 12 insnches it was double if it was 8 i would charge a half amount does this make sense to you


I charge a per visit price, with apron tidy up at the end of the storm included.
1 to 6 or 8 is one visit (using a 2 inch trigger), more than that is 2 visits (i would say 8 to 16 or so) and so on
# of visits depends on amount of snow and time of storm, something like the one that happened this past wednesday into thursday due to how fast the storm hit I only did everyone once. Those done first thing were only left with about a inch or so and it melted right away by noon from what I was told, but I will come back out if called but charge.


----------



## DeereFarmer

AC2717;1218965 said:


> Just received an email from my PIA customer. Was complaining that she had to break through what the street plow left on Friday morning.


I hear ya man. Got a call at noon today asking why there was snow at the end of my PITA customer's driveway. The town has been running loaders 24 hours a day since the last storm pushing everything back. Explained to her that point and said if she wanted me to I'd come over and clean the end of the driveway for 1/2 price of a regular push. She lives 2 minutes from my house, just drove there, SHOVELED the end of he driveway in under 5 minutes. CHACHING. Thank you for giving me beer money for tonight lady. payuppayup:salute:

The next one I've heard is coming in late Tuesday to Thursday morning and is going to be big. Time to start pushing back the piles again.


----------



## brad96z28

So glad I just hit them up when its over !


----------



## nepatsfan

I never thought I would be the guy to say this. 13 years of plowing and I for the first 7 or 8 I loved it. I couldn't understand guys complaining. The last 5 I still sort of liked it until the middle to the end of february. Now I pretty much hate it. It's not even the plowing but the stress. We do about 70 driveways and 5 parking lots. Parking lots are small except for 1 that is about 100k square feet. The money is good despite trucks breaking and stuff but I am thinking about putting all my trucks and my skidder on for the town or state next year or dumping about 40 driveways and going after some more lots. I hate driveways. I hate people ........i feel much better


----------



## timmy1

Driveways are the worst for sure...Trouble w/ commercial is you better have at least 4 or 5 customers. One or two big ones, no good. Loose one and your whistling Dixie w/ 50-100% of your revenue gone. The chances of loosing 50% of your driveways at the drop of a hat is rare.


----------



## nepatsfan

timmy1;1219298 said:


> Driveways are the worst for sure...Trouble w/ commercial is you better have at least 4 or 5 customers. One or two big ones, no good. Loose one and your whistling Dixie w/ 50-100% of your revenue gone. The chances of loosing 50% of your driveways at the drop of a hat is rare.


This is true


----------



## DeereFarmer

I agree with you nepatsfan. You just can't let people bother you. Do what you do, if they don't like it too bad. I would never say it to a customer, but everytime I plow I just think in my head "all if it will melt at some point anyway, so who cares?" Hahahaha seems to keep me a little bit more sane.


----------



## M&M

nepatsfan, do you make more profit on your driveways or commercials on an hourly basis? I have one small commercial that I can only make about 50% of what I can on driveways. This is holding me back from getting more commercials. I'm going to add another truck next year and plan on marketing to pick up another 20-25 driveways. This will ease my one truck operation of 45 driveways and one commercial and justify the other truck.


----------



## chrisby316

have no idea what to expect this week. some saying snow-ice-snow. but how much?


----------



## WingPlow

chrisby316;1220225 said:


> have no idea what to expect this week. some saying snow-ice-snow. but how much?


for what its worth....heres what i have heard

tues/tues night...4-6

wed/thurs....6-10


----------



## chrisby316

after some digging i found this, seems to be one of the first maps for this storm with amounts








not sure how i feel about it at this point....


----------



## WingPlow

its still a little ways away....i'll start looking at maps in the morning


----------



## AlliedMike

channel 30 is saying many inches for everyone on tuesday and mix on wed


----------



## fisher guy

the more the better i get paid by the hour


----------



## quigleysiding

I hope it holds off until at least Tuesday night. I have a truck in the garage with the front axle rotted off. I won't have the new axle until tomorrow. The mounts are so bad it almost fell out of the truck.I just did the wheel bearings and all new brakes a month ago.:realmad:I guess I can just put them on the new one. I will try and put some pics up if I have time to take any.


----------



## DeereFarmer

WingPlow;1220258 said:


> for what its worth....heres what i have heard
> 
> tues/tues night...4-6
> 
> wed/thurs....6-10


Thats what I've heard too, then another one on Saturdaypayuppayuppayup Hopefully it will hold off until Tuesday night, I'd like to get another day of snow removal done before this next one hits.


----------



## fisher guy

where did u hear about saturday?


----------



## fisher guy

quigleysiding;1220447 said:


> I hope it holds off until at least Tuesday night. I have a truck in the garage with the front axle rotted off. I won't have the new axle until tomorrow. The mounts are so bad it almost fell out of the truck.I just did the wheel bearings and all new brakes a month ago.:realmad:I guess I can just put them on the new one. I will try and put some pics up if I have time to take any.


ouch i thought i had it bad when both my rear shocks rotted off the mounts on the chevy at the same time


----------



## quigleysiding

fisher guy;1220513 said:


> ouch i thought i had it bad when both my rear shocks rotted off the mounts on the chevy at the same time


Truck only has about 78 thousand on it. The problem is about 25 thousand of it was plowing snow.


----------



## timmy1

quigleysiding;1220536 said:


> Truck only has about 78 thousand on it. The problem is about 25 thousand of it was plowing snow.


You need to spray your undercarriage w/ hot grease...Have to do it twice a year since it was new...Before it rots out.


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1220552 said:


> You need to spray your undercarriage w/ hot grease...Have to do it twice a year since it was new...Before it rots out.


Yea,I spray it with fluid film a few times a year. Most of the damage was done before I owned the truck. I have been fighting it for years. It was a plow truck when I bought it. The only thing the guy used it for was plowing. I got it from a guy.in New Hampshire. It has had a plow and spreader on it since it was brand new. The guy I bought it from only used it to plow. Had 28 thousand when I bought it. I did pick up some nice heavy duty new springs for it yesterday. Maybe it won't drop four inches when I pick up the plow.:laughing:


----------



## nepatsfan

M&M;1220095 said:


> nepatsfan, do you make more profit on your driveways or commercials on an hourly basis? I have one small commercial that I can only make about 50% of what I can on driveways. This is holding me back from getting more commercials. I'm going to add another truck next year and plan on marketing to pick up another 20-25 driveways. This will ease my one truck operation of 45 driveways and one commercial and justify the other truck.


Hourly more on driveways but sanding makes up for it I think. Also borderline storms under 2 inches get plowed with the commercials. It's the calls from the driveways that are annoying. "I need to get out for work" or "the guy didn't get close enough to the garage".....We get to them as quickly as we can and they are all told before they sign on that we can never guarantee them done by a specific time. Every storm is different. The last storm dumped a foot in 5 or 6 hours....we do our best it just gets so annoying....It was a lot easier when I did 20 driveways by myself though. One of my guys hit a car this year....that doesn't make things any easier. Another one wednesday though


----------



## pats plowing

They are saying 3-5 ending Tuesday night and then going a couple of hours before one on Wednesday of another 4-6 with mixing, more to the north. 
Seems like we'll be billing for 2 storms this week, maybe another on Saturday.


----------



## fisher guy

I spit out my pepsi when i seen this


----------



## atvriderinmass

I had coffee at the time. Omg! I really have no idea where it is gonna go?


----------



## WingPlow

fisher guy;1220807 said:


> I spit out my pepsi when i seen this


i'd rather see that, then the sleet/freezing rain they were talking about


----------



## DeereFarmer

fisher guy;1220509 said:


> where did u hear about saturday?


NECN this morning. The regular guesser that they have on there said "a sizeable storm brewing for Saturday and saturday night"


----------



## DeereFarmer

fisher guy;1220807 said:


> I spit out my pepsi when i seen this


Wow, they are the only ones predicting that high of totals.payup


----------



## 97S104x4

i was just gonna ask what were supposed to see tuesday, but now that i seen that im pretty sured all my accounts are screwed


----------



## Snowmain

*Anyone looking for Zaugg snow removal help?*

Hey Guys,

We see New York / New England is getting hit pretty hard in some areas with the recent storms. If anyone needs some serious Snow Removal Muscle, please let me know.

We can assist with our Mono Bloc Zaugg Snow Thrower! ONLY SERIOUS INQUIRIES PLEASE; for Snow That Must Go! Available for any Gov't Contracts, Emergency Arterials, Roadways, Parking Lots, etc. Minimum contract 1 week and crew availability 24/7. Will consider Sub Contract Agreement.

Also, for those of you looking to load trailers, our unit is great for "chute" loading tractor trailers

Please email if interested with your contact info-, scope of request and we will respond with a price quote with in 24 hours or sooner.

Thanks,

Fran


----------



## AlliedMike

we are gonna have 1 big storm and possibly another monster for next weekend what are we going to do


----------



## mwalsh9152

AlliedMike;1220943 said:


> we are gonna have 1 big storm and possibly another monster for next weekend what are we going to do


make lots of money?


----------



## WingPlow

AlliedMike;1220943 said:


> we are gonna have 1 big storm and possibly another monster for next weekend what are we going to do


ummmm...plow it ?????


----------



## 02powerstroke

ok idk how the hell channel 7 says that everyone else says 2-5 http://www.thebostonchannel.com/wea...weather/22658181/media.html;longname=Snowfall


----------



## Snowmain

No, our awesome unit directionally throws it up to 30 plus feet!!! Great for any areas where smaller equipment needs help and can't push back all the way! Thanks, let us know if we can help!


----------



## fisher guy

plow it and count the moolah


----------



## fisher guy

02powerstroke;1221015 said:


> ok idk how the hell channel 7 says that everyone else says 2-5 http://www.thebostonchannel.com/wea...weather/22658181/media.html;longname=Snowfall


thats tues through thursday i think im looking at 3-5 tuesday


----------



## fisher guy

heres the whole forcasted disected for the people who are still a little queazy 

http://www1.whdh.com/weather/blog/posts/BO144915/


----------



## sir spaniourd

The funny thing is that now I don't see 12" a big storm anymore. But I am getting tired of being out there. I have no time to recover and the trucks are just getting a lot of action and they are starting to have problems. I just need one whole week to relax and to get things done around the house. Sorry guys down The Cape, it seems you keep getting all the mix and rain and we, here at the North Shore are getting all the snow...


----------



## fisher guy

hey spaniourd where u out of and what what do u plow


----------



## sir spaniourd

Newburyport. I have 45 accounts and a couple of f250's.


----------



## fisher guy

nice im in ipswich but was in salisbury whats the company name maybe i know you


----------



## sir spaniourd

J.Gil Organic in Newburyport.
Are you guys Terra Lawns from newburyport?


----------



## AC2717

well channel 7 is saying that we will geg 4 to 6 on tuesday and then anywhere from 5-10 through wednesday. Terrible commutes and long hours. so looks like to me:
Tuesday get up to work, then hit the snow till we are done, go to bed wake up go to work on wednesday and then hit the snow again till done
then try to get some rest before the supposed monster shows up on saturday. Honestly I am with you, I like doing it, but need a week to re-coop and what not, we are moving at the end of the month as well
Wife understands but still getting upset I am not around, but the money is paying off big time


----------



## 89Comanche

This is a terrible week to be out of money, bills came in and Matt is flat out broke, no checks are suppose to come in until Friday. Regardless this should be an interesting couple of weeks with all the snow that is suppose coming.


----------



## timmy1

Double Barrel Wintry Mix on the way for SNE Tues/Weds. Models are all over as usual...Especially for Weds.

This just in...Landscapers and Farmers can take this summer off! Earned enough plowing this winter...

Yea right!


----------



## fisher guy

sir spaniourd;1221516 said:


> J.Gil Organic in Newburyport.
> Are you guys Terra Lawns from newburyport?


yeah i used to work for them thats collin corso aka merrimacmill off here


----------



## MrPLow2011

89Comanche;1221539 said:


> This is a terrible week to be out of money, bills came in and Matt is flat out broke, no checks are suppose to come in until Friday. Regardless this should be an interesting couple of weeks with all the snow that is suppose coming.


Doesnt matt know mailing out the bills can wait


----------



## BillyRgn

I no this is a weather forum, but I'm gonna ask anyway because I'm starting to get a little nuts, does anyone in connecticut have a spare or know ware I can get 1-1/2 x 10in Meyer angle cylinder that they would be willing to sell or I will replace it for you as soon as possible I'm in hamden,ct and everyone I have called so far will not have them for a couple days thanks Billy, shoot me a message here, or text or call me at 203-619-2288


----------



## Sp3cialized

I do not know the PN of the angle cylinder I have.. but I have two on an older HD Meyers 8' blade.. let me know if I can help. They are currently buried but easily accessible.


----------



## AC2717

Ended up dropping my one PITA customer this morning. After I spoke with her son he was perfectly fine with it and was worried he would lose me as a result. Told them no way!
Onward to tomorrow's storm and wednesday.....
and what is this I hear about a possible another monster on Saturday?


----------



## M&M

Yep, they won't even mention the Saturday storm but it looks like she's on her way! This is going to be a BIG week. One for the record books! I don't drink caffeine anymore but I might have get back on it.


----------



## sir spaniourd

I saw some reports saying 30" for southern NH. Over 2' for Boston and West. Possible declaration of Estate of Emergency tomorrow for MA. They say the small storm tomorrow will turn into a huge one. This is getting scary!!! Where are we going to put all the snow??


----------



## sir spaniourd

also, after Saturday's storm there is another one next Tuesday!!


----------



## AC2717

jeez wonder if I can get all my customers that are right beside each other on the same street to pitch in on paying me to rent a bobcat or skidsteer (if I could even find one at this point) to move piles around)
doubt it


----------



## AC2717

thank god the Pats are not in the superbowl, that could have been disasterous with maybe missing the game


----------



## mwalsh9152

BillyRgn;1222182 said:


> I no this is a weather forum, but I'm gonna ask anyway because I'm starting to get a little nuts, does anyone in connecticut have a spare or know ware I can get 1-1/2 x 10in Meyer angle cylinder that they would be willing to sell or I will replace it for you as soon as possible I'm in hamden,ct and everyone I have called so far will not have them for a couple days thanks Billy, shoot me a message here, or text or call me at 203-619-2288


During the last blizzard I bent one of my Meyer pistons....clearing my own driveway of all places :realmad: I went to NAPA, and had a 1.5x10 piston in my hands, but they told me that it was for a Fisher, and they didnt have one for a Meyer. I went to my friends shop after remembering he had plow stuff, and had him run the SAM number I gave him....and it was superceded by the Fisher piston number. So I put that one on and have had no problems. If you do get the SAM piston, it comes with two options for your hyd line. Make sure you remove the plug you dont use and put some thread sealant on it before installing it.


----------



## dutchman

Accuweather is saying 3" and that is just fine with me. No place to put the snow anyway. Lost a few customers due to broken transmission with the last storm


----------



## timmy1

This has definitely been the year for customers changing hands...Lost 3 PIA's...Gained back 3 more. Turned down a bunch of tire kickers.

Seems as though there shopping around, looking for the guy who only has 5 customers and can get to every driveway before 6:30AM while it's snowing 2+inches an hour for the last 5 hours. And the guy who can time it just right and start plowing every single customer right when it stops snowing.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I can't decide if I'm excited or pissed, I'm going with excited!


----------



## Maleko

Its always Tues. Sat storms.. what is up with that


----------



## dutchman

I turned down about 5 customers


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i havent lost any this year, hand picked about 15 easy straight shot driveways, and have recieved roughly 130 calls through out the winter from people asking us to come bid the driveways because the current plow guys never showed.


----------



## mwalsh9152

this would have been a great year to have set myself up with a bunch of driveways, but I was going into the season with an unproven truck that I had assembled, and I didnt want to be "that guy" who's truck fell apart halfway through the first storm and never came back.....if I even made it there. 

Naturally the truck has surprisingly been awesome pushing, and I'll be happy as a sub for now. Next year we will probably get next to nothing once for accumulation I set myself up to make more money.

I figure that if I were to start picking up people now, it would be the pita's that everyone else is telling to go elsewhere


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## timmy1

02powerstroke;1223065 said:


>


Precise and too the point...I like it.


----------



## BillyRgn

I appreciate the offer Sp3cialized but I'm all set, trailer depot finally came threw with a SAM one at 4:30 I got it on and it is working so I'm holding my breath because on the new sam one the hyd line goes in on top, and the old meyer one went in on the side but it looks like it will work out but there isn't much clearance between the elbow on the end of the line and the bracket the hold the ram. I spent the whole day driving around, I went to trailer depot at 830am because they said they have the 1-1/2x10's and put it aside for me. Well when I got there they tried to give be a 2"x12in and charge me $250 for It untill I realized it was wrong . I tied calling a few more places and they were all out for at least a couple days. Then I called southford garage and they told me to come down that they had a bunch of them, well a 40min ride there turns up that the ones they had were not even close and they were not meyer. They were the rams with 1in holes for the old diamonds, and then to top it off the guy got nasty when I asked ware I could get one, needless to say I'm glad the day is over and both of my plows are working again, the other meyer I have I had to put a new top cap and O-rings on it saturday because it cracked the last storm. 

MWalsh9152- thanks for the idea I will defiantly keep that in mind. I didn't even think about napa. I defiantly need some where to get parts because it seems like the meyer dealers in ct are going under or not stocking as much stuff as they should. I don't mind ordering online and get a lot off the internet but with how often it is snowing, I need the parts right awaym

Sorry about me going on and on guys but it was one of those days looks like a nasty one tomorrow and wednesday. What ever happened to those light fluffy 3in storms that you burn threw your accounts like nascar .


----------



## ss502gmc

timmy1;1223078 said:


> Precise and too the point...I like it.


Im in the totally screwed area, Id rather be in the WTF? areas. LOL


----------



## atvriderinmass

02powerstroke;1223065 said:


>


Haha! I just saw this on my facebook and had it copied and ready to go...You beat me though. lol


----------



## 89Comanche

I'm hearing conflicting reports for the Metro West area, first was told storm will begin at 7am but was just informed by a friend around 5am. Any idea when the real fun begins?


----------



## atvriderinmass

I just heard 6am here. Getting nervous but siked!


----------



## atvriderinmass

Just saw 18"-24" for my area. There goes my sleep tonight!


----------



## 89Comanche

I can't tell if I am excited or sick to my stomach with rage over the next two weeks. I'm in the getting a ****load zone. Currently counting ones, burning new cd's, and getting ready for a nap. <3 New England


----------



## ss502gmc

Awsome! just heard the same about it starting first thing in the morning and the plows still off the truck and got frozen salt in the spreader. I thought this wasnt starting till late morning. I was also wondering why my area is under a winter weather advisory when it says 8-12 inches. I dont understand it but I am hoping that the mix line stays toward the cape like its been doing and brings that 18"-24" zone towards the Bridgewater area on the south shore. Im definitely not complaining about the snow like some people because who knows when we will get a winter like this again!! My only problem is the money is going out way faster than its coming in. Salt, Sand, and fuel is expensive. If you got no room for snow then make room lol. Thats what ive been doing


----------



## quigleysiding

Well Just got the truck back togather . The guy didn't show up with the part until 4:15. I called this morning and tried to pick it up, but the guy said it was already on the truck. The new springs are badass. I had to adjust the chain the plow didn't even hit the ground.The boss from the state called at 2:00 and said we had to be in at 4;00 am. I didn't even have the parts yet. Kind of a stress full day. But I am ready now. So bring it on!:yow!:


----------



## 89Comanche

In the last hour I have picked up 4 driveways, guess everyone's sick of shoveling


----------



## 02powerstroke

Snowing lightly on the cod


----------



## bgingras

I'm in the red zone...no place left to put the snow...WTF is right! I love the money, but it seems my accounts are going broke and are slow paying, and I'm just ready for spring already!


----------



## 89Comanche

Here comes the suck!


----------



## wolfmobile8

just strarted here and is comming down good outside


----------



## AC2717

snowing like the dickens here in Belmont


----------



## 10elawncare

Snow overnight 1" maybe on the ground. 630 to around 8-815 sleet/rain. 830 snow and some sleet mixed in. All the lots were clear this am from the salting last night. Thought we were going to just get ice went out and dumped on every lot. Hopefully this will just stay snow and not the ice storm they are talking about for tomorrow.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Started at about 7:30AM here. Coming down pretty good, probably have 3-4" here. Will be making the first run later this afternoon, depending on when it looks like it will stop. Then do a finish run tonight, sleep for a while, and then get ready for tomorrow. Make some repairs, wash everything down, clean up the farm on Thursday, drink heavily on Thursday night, sleep all day Friday and get ready for Saturday! I've got my plan set!


----------



## abbe

Kind of a bust in ri. Have maybe 3 inches


----------



## mjlawncare

had 4-5 inchs here this morning just finished up round one


----------



## nhgranite

close to seven and still coming in s/w n.h. we are going to be buried by tomorrow afternoon. i'm building tunnels to get around the outside of my house.


----------



## chrisby316

2 inches SE CT. Little freozen drizzle. Nothing more til tomorrow


----------



## dutchman

around 3" nice and easy plowing.............


----------



## 97S104x4

got maybe 6" up in scituate RI. for RI they are calling rain for tomorrow, i have a feeling that we are gonna be seeing alot more snow than they think


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Was on the Town from 1100 to 1900. Then they sent us home but want us back in at 0200 scrape down routes so they can salt before the school buses go out in the AM.

About six inches of snow with some sleet mixed in.


----------



## BillyRgn

Seems like the cold air moved out much sooner than expected, I thought today was supposed to be light and fluffy and tomorrow is the mix bag? Had about 2in in hamden/north haven,ct which included a hole bunch of rain and freezing rain, I saw a change over before 9am. However a nice small one was a nice change, the little blowers were eaten threw it like candy


----------



## WingPlow

close to 7 inches here light and fluffy....a little bit of sleet but nothing major

cant wait to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## 10elawncare

.6" of ice is expected for our area. 1.5+ yds of salt loaded into the dogg. Truck barely even sagged with the airbags only at 1/2 capacity.


----------



## v-plower

6-8" of relatively light snow. Finished at about 4 pm.
Was at the shop fixing a snow blower and walked out at about 8pm to a sheet of ice on my windshield.

2 of my friends had major equipment issues today. I literally hung up with one friend asking me if I could hit an apartment complex for him before noon while he fixes his truck when the phone rang and another friend asks if he can borrow a truck for a few hours while his mechanic wrenches on his truck tomorrow morning. As if I have spare plow trucks just hanging around.
Guess my day will be a little longer than expected.


----------



## timmy1

10elawncare;1224951 said:


> .6" of ice is expected for our area. 1.5+ yds of salt loaded into the dogg. Truck barely even sagged with the airbags only at 1/2 capacity.


In a heated area or are you chancing it outdoors?


----------



## 89Comanche

About 5" in eastern ma, Going to try to catch some sleep before 5 rolls around.


----------



## gtmustang00

Any fisher dealers open 24hr during a storm? I need a motor for my mm2 straight blade. Southern nh/northern ma.


----------



## nepatsfan

gtmustang00;1225110 said:


> Any fisher dealers open 24hr during a storm? I need a motor for my mm2 straight blade. Southern nh/northern ma.


One in Franklin if you want to travel


----------



## gtmustang00

nepatsfan;1225114 said:


> One in Franklin if you want to travel


What is the name of the dealer? I'll keep my options open. its 1.5 hours each way from me.


----------



## nepatsfan

gtmustang00;1225119 said:


> What is the name of the dealer? I'll keep my options open. its 1.5 hours each way from me.


Landry's...it's a small place but they will have it. telephone #508-528-9122 or pager(I didnt know they still existed)978-622-3197. You have to call first and he will open the place. He lives on top of the store. He advertises 24 hours right on his card and I have taken advantage of it a few times.


----------



## abbe

The metal band that holds the bottom of the stainless sheet on my xblade decided to come off. Gunna fire up the welder in the am and burn it back on. Fml


----------



## AC2717

got about 8 to 11 inches West Roxbury, Dedham area waiting to see what today brings
Wife's work and daughters school is closed today hoping my work is closed today, have to get one of the blowers fixed, almost all by hand yesterday, myself and worker


----------



## dutchman

This stuff will be hard to push


----------



## Luppy

About 8" of powder yesterday. Wasn't bad at all.
I hurt something around my left shoulder and
my shovel helper has the flu. Have to rake the
roof on my house again before I even head out
for round 2.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got 9" of powder yesterday. Worked until 3AM plowing andm pushing everything back for this (huge" storm today. We have 3-4" on the ground so far today and its lighlty sleeting. We'll be luck to see 5". Oh well, now I have enough room for awhile, or a few days at this rate.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Went back in a 2am and pushed slush around for another 8 hours.

What's up for the weekend?


----------



## DeereFarmer

The only one really talking about it is NECN. Saying a general 6"+ and a "plowable event" Tuesday is looking good too according to them.


----------



## ctmower

Got about 8" of fluff yesterday and finished around 1130pm. Got about 4 hours of sleep and woke up to about 3" of snow and we got about another 3-4" before it turned to a solid down pour of sleet, rain, freezing rain, and whatever else you wanna call it. Scraped all my accounts before I had to head into work, Ill have to head back to the ones I did earlier this morning and do a final cleanup.


----------



## mwalsh9152

unfortunately these storms didnt produce enough snow for my friend to need my truck, so I ended up in one of his reminding myself how much I hate doing streets while pushing slush around for 10 hours in Stoneham


----------



## 10elawncare

timmy1;1225042 said:


> In a heated area or are you chancing it outdoors?


The saltdogg has a tarp/cover that is fitted over the spreader so nothing gets in there. Went and loaded up in the afternoon after the rain had finally stopped. All in all wasn't as bad as it looked. When I got up in the AM and saw a 1/4" coating of ice on everything I nearly **** a brick. But thanks to pre-salting all the lots everything peeled right off the lots and only had to contend with the what continued to come down. I'll take another 20" of snow any day!


----------



## chrisby316

Totally agree, would much rather have 18 inches over ice and rain


----------



## TJS

10elawncare;1225958 said:


> The saltdogg has a tarp/cover that is fitted over the spreader so nothing gets in there. Went and loaded up in the afternoon after the rain had finally stopped. All in all wasn't as bad as it looked. When I got up in the AM and saw a 1/4" coating of ice on everything I nearly **** a brick. But thanks to pre-salting all the lots everything peeled right off the lots and only had to contend with the what continued to come down. I'll take another 20" of snow any day!


I am with you on that one. This rain sucked. What a joke of a so called storm. 
T.J.


----------



## quigleysiding

Sloppy mess here. We spent more time trying to find the drains then we did plowing.


----------



## AC2717

well here is my damage list:
blowers still broken down, rebroke one
broke a wiper arm, ripped the other wiper blade off, just two weeks old
check engine light came on in the truck, but I think it is the O2 sensor again
I am hoping this weekend is a complete wash out, need the time to repair and get ready again


----------



## MrPLow2011

AC2717;1226440 said:


> well here is my damage list:
> blowers still broken down, rebroke one
> broke a wiper arm, ripped the other wiper blade off, just two weeks old
> check engine light came on in the truck, but I think it is the O2 sensor again
> I am hoping this weekend is a complete wash out, need the time to repair and get ready again


If you are breaking wiper blades and arms you are the only to fault about that. You have to get out of truck and clean under wipers. Not grab them fromt the drivers seat and try to snap them down ( we all have done that) Wiper transmissions can be pricey


----------



## AC2717

MrPLow2011;1226631 said:


> If you are breaking wiper blades and arms you are the only to fault about that. You have to get out of truck and clean under wipers. Not grab them fromt the drivers seat and try to snap them down ( we all have done that) Wiper transmissions can be pricey


Oh I know that one,
While I was driving and slowing to stop chunk of ice fell off my roof of the truck, i usually have that cleaned off and I did but it melted off, and got lodged under the arm and popped it off and brok the retainter clip in the process, luckily that saved the motor


----------



## v-plower

I broke my wipers 2 storms ago.
I disassembled everything and the passenger side arm is attached with 2 washers and a couple of screws in what appears to be a pretty crappy set up. The other piece of plastic which holds the arm on was broken in half so now the arm is held on by just the screws with the washers.
It's held up through the last 2 storms but I am more diligent about removing the ice before it has a chance to build up.


----------



## ctmower

Any ideas on this weekends storm yet??
Im suppose to head to the Cape for a little weekend getaway but this little ******* of a storm might hold me up. Anything plowable or just a wintery mix that will melt???


----------



## AC2717

Ouch this one hurt:
$63 for a fiction disc and a drive belt
I will fix the blower tomorrow

anybody have any luck with Carb cleaner in a Snow Blower? SHe is starving for fuel and spitting fire out of the muffler, I now know the carb has to be rebuilt, was working fine with old plug but when I put the new plug in, it must me calling for more fuel faster and it cannot keep up
Hoping to just get through the season with it at this point


----------



## chrisby316

Put the old plug back in...


----------



## camaro 77

it def not starving for fuel if it is shooting fire out the exhaust it is getting was to much it may have a stuck needle and seat or a stuck float


----------



## DeereFarmer

We ended up with a about 5" here and some sleet. First 3" were powder, last 2" were sloppy. Long day. Got done about 2AM. I'm hearing a general 4-8" outside of 128 and north for Saturday.


----------



## atvriderinmass

5-8 inches for Saturday here. Heavy wet snow. I'll still take it! Woohoo!


----------



## fisher guy

24 hours with the state with a lil break in between not bad nice payday bring on more snow i do highways dont care where it goes i just pass it on to the next truck lol


----------



## DeereFarmer

Don't get too excited yet. Seems like some of the guessers are changing their tunes. We'll have to wait until tomorrow to see what they are saying.


----------



## ctmower

Excited?? Hey Im enjoying the money rolling in as Im sure a lot of other guys are. But Im honestly hoping this one coming up for Saturday gets blown out to see or is strictly all rain. Im planing on leaving for the Cape around 2pm tomorrow, so if the weatherguys or plowsite says 1" or less/rain then Im outta here. 
Anyone here anything new about saturday yet????????????????


----------



## GLLLC

Hoping for rain we have to much snow.


----------



## mjlawncare

hearing 3-6 for western and northern ct rest of state mix


----------



## Maleko

I heard 3-6 inches mixing with ice and rain, depending if it tracks more inland then it will be all snow and higher snow totals. 
Then a storm Tues and a possible big one on Thurs.


----------



## fisher guy

i heard people already talking a foot on tuesday but that was through the grapevine i say bring it on


----------



## 02powerstroke

ctmower;1227323 said:


> Excited?? Hey Im enjoying the money rolling in as Im sure a lot of other guys are. But Im honestly hoping this one coming up for Saturday gets blown out to see or is strictly all rain. Im planing on leaving for the Cape around 2pm tomorrow, so if the weatherguys or plowsite says 1" or less/rain then Im outta here.
> Anyone here anything new about saturday yet????????????????


Dont worry you will never see snow here lol


----------



## mwalsh9152

fisher guy;1227162 said:


> 24 hours with the state with a lil break in between not bad nice payday bring on more snow i do highways dont care where it goes i just pass it on to the next truck lol


highways were great for mostly mindless operating, no worries about where to put the snow, or some idiot sneaking in behind you when you were backing up. But man was it torture trying to get comfortable in the cab of a Mack Granite for 2-4 hours at a stretch when they would leave us sitting under the overpass.


----------



## 02powerstroke

mwalsh9152;1227453 said:


> highways were great for mostly mindless operating, no worries about where to put the snow, or some idiot sneaking in behind you when you were backing up. But man was it torture trying to get comfortable in the cab of a Mack Granite for 2-4 hours at a stretch when they would leave us sitting under the overpass.


lol there is a guy that has a combo set up for the state next town over form me and he has a frieghtliner with a walk in condo sleeper now thats plowing payup


----------



## mwalsh9152

theres a couple of those up this way too. Condos with a sander on the back


----------



## ss502gmc

Looks like Saturdays storm is a bust for anyone inside 495, possibly some sanding at the tail end early Sunday morning. They said that we will prob get some moderate rainfall and an inch or 2 of snow at the end, not good at all to me except for spreading salt when it freezes. That is if I can still get salt after the 2 tons i got left is gone. Apparently all the salt suppliers around here are out or close to it. Time will tell


----------



## 89Comanche

Looks like Saturday is going to be a **** show of rain/sleet. Big hopes for Tuesday though, rumor has it Thursday will bring a monster?


----------



## mwalsh9152

rumor had it that Saturday was supposed to bring a monster too.


----------



## AC2717

i love it, but do need a break as well, hoping saturday is all rain for boston area


----------



## fisher guy

mwalsh9152;1227453 said:


> highways were great for mostly mindless operating, no worries about where to put the snow, or some idiot sneaking in behind you when you were backing up. But man was it torture trying to get comfortable in the cab of a Mack Granite for 2-4 hours at a stretch when they would leave us sitting under the overpass.


oh i hear ya i like doing commercial but its so nice to be able to relax and get paid good. im able to get comfy but i just wish i had a radio listening to the jake gets old after a while lol


----------



## quigleysiding

AC2717;1228072 said:


> i love it, but do need a break as well, hoping saturday is all rain for boston area


Hoping for rain? Thats just wrong.:laughing:


----------



## AC2717

quigleysiding;1228129 said:


> Hoping for rain? Thats just wrong.:laughing:


I know I know, but need to catch up on repairs and get ready for possibilities next week
Then also Sunday Morning, we are taking my daughter to the New England Aquarium for her birthday last month she received a gift from a friend that works there to feed Myrtle the Turtle and meet penguins, have to be there by 11am for the feeding


----------



## quigleysiding

AC2717;1228153 said:


> I know I know, but need to catch up on repairs and get ready for possibilities next week
> Then also Sunday Morning, we are taking my daughter to the New England Aquarium for her birthday last month she received a gift from a friend that works there to feed Myrtle the Turtle and meet penguins, have to be there by 11am for the feeding


Seems like I've been plowing or fixing trucks every day. I only worked one day in the last two weeks. Today I'm fixing trucks again. Just in time for the next one. Have fun at the Aquarium. That place is awesome.


----------



## AC2717

quigleysiding;1228171 said:


> Seems like I've been plowing or fixing trucks every day. I only worked one day in the last two weeks. Today I'm fixing trucks again. Just in time for the next one. Have fun at the Aquarium. That place is awesome.


thank you
i think i am just as excited as she is


----------



## DeereFarmer

i'm hoping we can pull 3" out of tomorrow. I'm ready to go again. Going away to NH today until tomorrow morning. It can do whatever it wants after that.


----------



## WingPlow

GLLLC;1227336 said:


> Hoping for rain we have to much snow.


you do realize your on PLOWSITE right....


----------



## quigleysiding

GUYS WHAT HAPPENED. A month ago. You were doing the snow dance:laughing::laughing: If you have seasonal acounts, then I can see why you would want rain.


----------



## BillyRgn

quigleysiding;1228828 said:


> GUYS WHAT HAPPENED. A month ago. You were doing the snow dance:laughing::laughing: If you have seasonal acounts, then I can see why you would want rain.


I am really starting to take a hit on my seasonal contracts, I can guarantee that I will never sign another seasonal contract that does not have a cap on the amount of snow it includes.


----------



## justinizzi

Sorry to the guys that have seasonal cantracts but you guys make out every other year so time to suck it up and let the guys like my self with per push and by the storm or by the hr. contracts have a good season for once so stop whishing for rain. Thanks


----------



## fisher guy

doing snow dance over here


----------



## abbe

yeah keep the snowdance going


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like all rain tonight :crying:


----------



## timmy1

Some of the models for Thurs are showing low tracking well east of the benchmark...This solution would produce very cold temps but little precip for most of the area. Cape and islands could see more w/ this scenario.

Other models show the low tracking over the benchmark...This solution produces advisory level snowfall for much of SNE. Rain mixing for Cape and islands.


----------



## fordpsd

timmy1;1229463 said:


> Some of the models for Thurs are showing low tracking well east of the benchmark...This solution would produce very cold temps but little precip for most of the area. Cape and islands could see more w/ this scenario.
> 
> Other models show the low tracking over the benchmark...This solution produces advisory level snowfall for much of SNE. Rain mixing for Cape and islands.


I personally like option #2. I will be ready for another decent snow fall by then.


----------



## pats plowing

If you are straight plowing snow if fine. If you have to shovel at all, we need something. All the snow banks are glazed over and if you put snow on them it just rolls off. I thought some of my walkways were pretty bad until I walked down some streets. It appears a lot of people are giving up on cutouts.


----------



## quigleysiding

I vote for option #2


----------



## cpmi

Damn rain! :-(


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I'll take a little, need a break worked like 100 hours this week....


----------



## DeereFarmer

Raining here, 33 degrees out. Might get some salting in for the morning if it gets cold enough.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

DeereFarmer;1230120 said:


> Raining here, 33 degrees out. Might get some salting in for the morning if it gets cold enough.


Places that are open tonight will have to be addressed too..


----------



## ctmower

Well thank you weathermen for ruining my weekend to the cape. All week Im hearing 3-6" plus a wintery mix for today/tonight. ALL RAIN here now and will probably freeze over night. I definitely should have packed my bags and headed out for the weekend.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ctmower;1230126 said:


> Well thank you weathermen for ruining my weekend to the cape. All week Im hearing 3-6" plus a wintery mix for today/tonight. ALL RAIN here now and will probably freeze over night. I definitely should have packed my bags and headed out for the weekend.


Just looked at the hour by hour. Temps are going to rise during the night.... I will let my buddies at Mass highway set the tone for what I do


----------



## DeereFarmer

Mysticlandscape;1230130 said:


> Just looked at the hour by hour. Temps are going to rise during the night.... I will let my buddies at Mass highway set the tone for what I do


I let my town decide what I do. They are as picky as I am, so they get to make the call for me. hahahaha.


----------



## quigleysiding

R.I.Dot decides what I do and I know they not going to call me for rain:angry: Now they are saying rain for Tuesday too. I guess I can go do that siding job that has been waiting for two weeks.


----------



## ejsmass2

Merto wesst is freezing up . PArkinglots are icey. I watched 5 people fall outside the natick mall .... then I took a digger.

ted


----------



## fisher guy

Mysticlandscape;1230071 said:


> I'll take a little, need a break worked like 100 hours this week....


hahahaha bull timmy u mean ur guys worked about 100 hours you just sat in class all day and twiddled your thumbs......love samantha.....ps yes i do go on plowsite to...


----------



## SnowPro93

got done installing my new 1/3 yard sander we're going to use to run straight salt today. just got back from hitting one account with it. Worked pretty well. Pretty icy here in the worcester hills. everything has a nice glaze on it. I'm not going to lie being able to just go out and sand/salt without having to plow was pretty nice...till next week. hahaha enjoy your saturday night boys.


----------



## 89Comanche

ejsmass2;1230440 said:


> Merto wesst is freezing up . PArkinglots are icey. I watched 5 people fall outside the natick mall .... then I took a digger.
> 
> ted


I was one of those people. Walking up to my truck in the sears parking garage opened the door put one foot in and went straight to the ground when I tried to hop in. Embarrassing and hurt like hell.


----------



## theholycow

89Comanche;1230547 said:


> I was one of those people. Walking up to my truck in the sears parking garage opened the door put one foot in and went straight to the ground when I tried to hop in. Embarrassing and hurt like hell.


I did that in my driveway last year...grabbed my truck's door handle on the way down, the handle came with me.


----------



## fordpsd

Maybe a few inches tuesday...


----------



## quigleysiding

Nice slow melt down we got going on. All the frozen gutters and ice dams are gone here. I was worried that I was going to get calls from customers with leaks from all the ice dams. Went out last night and pushed back some piles and opened some stuff up. The piles were all soft.


----------



## mwalsh9152

piles are pretty soft here today too. I just spent 6 hours scraping 3-4" of ice off my driveway since I didnt make it home to plow my own before it froze last storm. After that I was able to push the banks in my cul de sac back about 5'. Enough room to put another small storms worth of snow without taking up anymore room than the little that is left


----------



## ejsmass2

89Comanche;1230547 said:


> I was one of those people. Walking up to my truck in the sears parking garage opened the door put one foot in and went straight to the ground when I tried to hop in. Embarrassing and hurt like hell.


I fell right outside sears too! It hurt.


----------



## AC2717

so what is on tap?


----------



## 89Comanche

It would appear to be about 2-3" Just enough to clear my resi's in the morning.


----------



## cpmi

1-3 for my area tomorrow. After that nothing-the one on Thursday appears to be going out to sea-which looks to be the new pattern.


----------



## dutchman

less than 1" and nothing TH and than the temp are going up big time


----------



## rjfetz1

dutchman;1231986 said:


> less than 1" and nothing TH and than the temp are going up big time


up? i read down.......


----------



## ss502gmc

So now we prob wont have any decent storms for awhile except the couple inches tonight/tomorrow. So hopefully everyone that was crying about too much snow is happy, as for us who like to make money and likes when it snows alot, the 10 day forecast isnt looking too promising. I think I got used to the weekly snowstorms so now I wont know what to do with myself.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Out to sea? maybe it will snow here for once?


----------



## rjfetz1

ss502gmc;1232071 said:


> So hopefully everyone that was crying about too much snow is happy


Couldn't be happier:waving:....it all averages out in the long runpayup Plenty of things to get out and do - change the oil, fluids, filters, wash the truck and oh yeah.... enjoy that thing in the sky.. its starting to feel nice


----------



## gtmustang00

Anybody have a snow total amount for this storm?


----------



## JPK Excavating

Jet ski service time


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks like 1-2" here. Probably won't be worth it. The 15 day looks clear.


----------



## dutchman

rjfetz1;1232050 said:


> up? i read down.......


 A few more cold days and than after Friday it will go up


----------



## abbe

Yeah all you guys crying about too much snow....good work. Now were gunna have to start whining about clear skis. Tards


----------



## WingPlow

and the count down to the first...."i guess winters over" post has begun


----------



## AC2717

I am kinda liking the lull, if it does not hit again I will be upset, but I already made much more than I did last season so we shall see what happens.


----------



## theholycow

I will do a snow dance if anyone is willing to plow my driveway for free...else I'll wish against snow.


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing here


----------



## justinizzi

Just got in from doing more snow removal its snowing here.


----------



## 89Comanche

Snowing here, should would love if we got a few more decent storms.


----------



## gtmustang00

Bout 1.5 inches of heavy ass snow here.


----------



## FGZ

Less than an inch of very wet snow on the North Shore


----------



## JCPM

No snow here in middletown, CT....just raining cats and dogs.....should've stayed asleep instead of checking the window every hour.


----------



## JTK324

only a light coating in some places here in Cranston RI we need more snow I'm getting tired of working my regular job


----------



## mjlawncare

Made two pushes lot had a inch and a half


----------



## mjlawncare

check that did a couple more commercials one of my lots had 2inchs real heavy wet ****


----------



## AC2717

so should I head out at 5pm after work, looks like been raining pretty steady now for the 2inches possible that was already very slushy


----------



## ram150c

AC2717;1233687 said:


> so should I head out at 5pm after work, looks like been raining pretty steady now for the 2inches possible that was already very slushy


I would. With the temps heading down into the single digits tonight any slush/snow will freeze up and be quite a nuisance in the morning.

I just spent the morning cleaning up the commercial lots and a couple driveways.
THAT SH*T IS NASTY.

We hit them with salt and may even head out tonight for a final scrape.


----------



## ctmower

Woke up this morning at 5am and took a look outside to see a light coating on the ground so back to bed I went. Work up at 730am and said WTF!!!! Had about 2"+ on the ground of the wet heavy stuff. Had to be into work at 12 so I hoped in the truck and hustled through my accounts. Sure enough at my first account I forgot I had put my trailer hitch in over the weekend to move one of my trailers. Backed up to make a push out and nailed the 2ft stop in between the 2 garage doors. But a pretty good hole in the siding so looks like I'll be going a little siding repair this weekend or next. Just hope I can find a matching piece or I am [email protected]$%#@!!!!!!!!! White woodgrain vinyl siding shouldnt be too hard to find, I hope!!!


----------



## redsoxfan

so anymore on th horizon or are done ? cant complain if we are done had a good winter in central mass. lots of plowing and removal .


----------



## AC2717

just talked to people in my area wher i plow, almost all snow that fell is gone


----------



## wolfmobile8

plowed 3 inches of wet snow


----------



## 89Comanche

Had to bust out the shovel for my driveway today, couldn't justify plowing 1"


----------



## WingPlow

snowed from 9 last night till about 10 this morning, had a bit of a lull overnight
and ended up with close to 6 inches....


----------



## stg454

Ended up with about three inches here in the Northeast corner


----------



## GSullivan

No snow for the next 10 days.Say it isn't so!!!!!!Are we all done?


----------



## 89Comanche

NAH!! There is no way we are all done just yet, remember this is New England here.


----------



## timmy1

A little LULL to take a break and catch up on all the other things you wanted to do this winter. I'm going ice fishing Friday.


----------



## 10elawncare

I'm starting to believe that we might be done, I know we live in NE and our weather is NEVER predictable. Maybe this warm weather is just making room for more snow!


----------



## abbe

What warm weather are you talking about? Its 25 here!


----------



## BillyRgn

Table have turned again, dr.mel channel 8 has some snow on sunday and snow with some mix precipt on monday and tuesday


----------



## mjlawncare

looking at the 15day forcast theres really only 3 really warm days next week


----------



## FordFisherman

They haven't been right about much this season. Take it day by day. The weather is always changing, the forecast will change six times by next week and we'll all be out pushin' again.


----------



## mwalsh9152

89Comanche;1234031 said:


> Had to bust out the shovel for my driveway today, couldn't justify plowing 1"


I did the same thing. I went to start the truck and clear the driveway before going to work, ended up just grabbing the shovel because I knew I wouldnt get it nearly as clean as I could with the shovel. Especially after just spending 6 hours on scraping it by hand 3 days before because I didnt make it home before it froze in the last storm


----------



## theholycow

I saw my neighbor running his big gas powered snowblower for two inches. I probably would have ran up and down the driveway with a shovel and just used the snowblower to throw it up onto the lawn (and even then only because it was so wet and heavy)...would have been quicker.


----------



## Grumpydave

Had 6-8" here in the Berkshires. Most of my customers are calling to see when I can get by with the tractor to make some more room. Looks like near freezing temps and sun through the weekend so at least I can pretend Spring is getting closer.


----------



## ss502gmc

Wow, I cant remember the last time this thread was so quiet lol


----------



## mycirus

I know I want some snow. Now.


----------



## dutchman

mjlawncare;1235323 said:


> looking at the 15day forcast theres really only 3 really warm days next week


Accu Weather is saying from 02-12 till 2-24 well above freezing with high 40


----------



## jb1390

I'm just hoping for one more storm this season....so I can test out my new tranny cooler. Wouldn't be totally shocked if winter is just about done with though. I read an article on the direction of the jet stream, and the la nina system that changed it has straightened out, which is what has led to our reduction in storms.


----------



## PORTER 05

its over for sure, this is the same thing that has happened the past 2 winters, heavy DEC/JAN late FEB/MAR nothing, atleast thats whats been happening around Essex county , I bet we dont get any more storms. For the past 2 winters we have not billed AT ALL for late FEB/MAR!


----------



## Mysticlandscape

PORTER 05;1236689 said:


> its over for sure, this is the same thing that has happened the past 2 winters, heavy DEC/JAN late FEB/MAR nothing, atleast thats whats been happening around Essex county , I bet we dont get any more storms. For the past 2 winters we have not billed AT ALL for late FEB/MAR!


I'll be waitn outside don's in the spring if you jinx us.... I'm 75% of the way to my sales goal I need two more storms maybe three.


----------



## AC2717

you know what sucks right now, payments have slowed down becuase there is nothing in the forcast, now I need to push to collect what is outstanding


----------



## lawn king

Its a done deal! Time for everything to melt down & return to green industry work!


----------



## Fisher II

.....jet stream has changed.....I say couple small ones left, then stick a fork in it!


----------



## WingPlow

i love you guys !!!

last week some of you were crying that you didnt want anymore snow cuz you had no room...etc....

now a week later your complaining that you think winter is over....???????


are any of you really true new englanders ??????...so were gonna get a week of warm weather, it'll be snowing here till the end of march if not into april


----------



## MrPLow2011

Yeah we could get one or 2 wet snow storms. But ehh I think its over too. Phil saw his shadow. So its over









dont plow angry


----------



## Grumpydave

If you look it up Phil is only right 37% of the time...


----------



## timmy1

Went today...Wish this picture was from this year. Got a couple hits and they dropped it.

Maybe next time.


----------



## 97S104x4

nice fish!! where is that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## advl66

sheesh few days of nice weather and this thread died


----------



## timmy1

97S104x4;1238644 said:


> nice fish!! where is that if you dont mind me asking?


Private lake...


----------



## atvriderinmass

It's not over yet! After Friday it's gonna be below freezing again during the day.Bring on the storms!!!! Everyone do there snow dance daily!


----------



## quigleysiding

Don't worry. I just made reservations to go skiing at Sunday River on the 24 th. I am sure we will get snow that weekend.


----------



## BigLou80

atvriderinmass;1240763 said:


> It's not over yet! After Friday it's gonna be below freezing again during the day.Bring on the storms!!!! Everyone do there snow dance daily!


I see buds on the trees a sure sign spring is coming


----------



## GSullivan

It's 41 degrees outside right now down here in Falmouth.I'm not throwing in the towel just yet but WTF!!!!!! It will have to drop a hell of lot more than that for us to get anything down here.


----------



## timmy1

Bottom line...If it doesn't snow again until next December, we had ONE HECK of a season.


----------



## quigleysiding

Yea, pretty tough to complain this year. We got one good month .My trucks are still alive. So it's all good.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

quigleysiding;1240776 said:


> Don't worry. I just made reservations to go skiing at Sunday River on the 24 th. I am sure we will get snow that weekend.


I'll see your ski trip an raise you a trip to foxwoods... purplebou


----------



## AC2717

yeah now the chasing down of deadbeats for non payment begins.
Yeah i think we will get one, maybe two 5-9 inch storms and thats it, I noticed a lot of birds back already and chirping outside my window at 6am the bast three days


----------



## Grumpydave

One week of warmer weather does not end the season. We've had some of our biggest storms in late Feb. and early Mar. I'll tell you in May how many storms we got this season...


----------



## WingPlow

Grumpydave;1241209 said:


> One week of warmer weather does not end the season. We've had some of our biggest storms in late Feb. and early Mar. I'll tell you in May how many storms we got this season...


 FINALLY...someone who gets it...


----------



## mansf123

we are far from done. we will get one more period where we get pounded with snow. We will break 100 inches.


----------



## DeereFarmer

52 degrees and sunny out right now. Down right gorgeous out. Sitting on the back deck in a t-shirt drinking a beer. Gotta love New England.


----------



## Lawn Rover

I'm about to head out on the ATV for the first time for pleasure. Good day all, enjoy while it's here.


----------



## WingPlow

if you look back....winter started a little late for our area not getting much snow till around christmas, which in my area is close to a month behind..

january thaw usually begins the 2nd week of Jan and lasts about a week...again, a month
behind.....are you seeing the pattern ?????

it will be snowing here till the end of march at least


----------



## threeleaf

thats what im thinking also wingplow


----------



## PORTER 05

mystic , ya ill be there. We are thinking about buying a new Wright Stander a 52/20 we think, where did you and TLC get you'res Dons doesnt sell them, and he wants me to buy that vantage but id rather the Wright. Thats funny about youre sales goal I had the same though 3 more and we will be perfect, bills/payroll/taxes then split the rest more equipment and profit! Are you plowing for the state or city, I thinking about adding another dump this summer and putting it on for my local city.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

PORTER 05;1241651 said:


> mystic , ya ill be there. We are thinking about buying a new Wright Stander a 52/20 we think, where did you and TLC get you'res Dons doesnt sell them, and he wants me to buy that vantage but id rather the Wright. Thats funny about youre sales goal I had the same though 3 more and we will be perfect, bills/payroll/taxes then split the rest more equipment and profit! Are you plowing for the state or city, I thinking about adding another dump this summer and putting it on for my local city.


52/23 is what me and TLC have. Might get another one this year we will have to see what happens the rest of the winter. The dealer I use is 5 min from Don's If your serious I will PM you his information and we can talk, he is a unique guy... No more city for me I changed up my business model and with good results.


----------



## PORTER 05

PM me the info that would be great. Why did you choose not to plow for the city, i hear mixed things about it.


----------



## 10elawncare

All this snow melting is causing havoc. I've been getting stuck in my driveway because it's so wet underneath the tires are just sinking right into it. Doesn't help that I still have a ton of salt in the spreader waiting for the next storm! Jet stream is starting to change again, but there is still no moisture in our forecast. It's going to be a tough spring, the ground is going to be soft for a long while.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

PORTER 05;1241753 said:


> PM me the info that would be great. Why did you choose not to plow for the city, i hear mixed things about it.


Don't get the hours and I can make more money plowing on my own...


----------



## Santry426

Took the blade off and the wieght out of the bed today......Got a feeling we might get something else before it's done...But I could careless either way.. All that snow so quick put a beating on the trucks and equipment.....Time to repair stuff and get ready for spring !


----------



## BillyRgn

Santry426;1242701 said:


> Took the blade off and the wieght out of the bed today......Got a feeling we might get something else before it's done...But I could careless either way.. All that snow so quick put a beating on the trucks and equipment.....Time to repair stuff and get ready for spring !


I'm with ya there, I have a pile of new parts at my shop that need to go on trucks, nothing to serious, shocks, a wheel bearing, sway bar linkage, and a tie rod end. Normally I'd be upset about all these things broke, but this year with how much snow I pushed I'm glad that is it. A 30in storm, a 20in storm and a 12in storm with a few smaller ones in the middle throws the truck a beaten


----------



## timmy1

Slight chance somethings brewing for Monday/Tuesday timeframe...


----------



## BillyRgn

timmy1;1243224 said:


> Slight chance somethings brewing for Monday/Tuesday timeframe...


I've herd/ saw the same thing for Monday-Tuesday. However I haven't herd how much may be brewing, anyone know the potential yet??


----------



## mansf123

I love how once we hit 50 everyone thinks its time to break the beach chairs out lol. I have a very strong felling we get another month of nonstop snow. The warm/cold battlezone will fuel storms. as long as we stay just on the cold side we will get hammered.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

*Snowfall totals for a small fee?*

Might be an valuable resource for those of you that "bill by the inch" 
Weatherman, Todd Gross has a service called "Snowforce" where he will provide snowfall totals 48-72 hours after a storm for accurate client billing...check it out!

http://www.adsensemiracles.com/snowforce/


----------



## jandjcarpentry

MOWBIZZ;1243627 said:


> Might be an valuable resource for those of you that "bill by the inch"
> Weatherman, Todd Gross has a service called "Snowforce" where he will provide snowfall totals 48-72 hours after a storm for accurate client billing...check it out!
> 
> http://www.adsensemiracles.com/snowforce/


Just called. $350 for the season. Seems a little much. What does everyone else think?


----------



## MOWBIZZ

jandjcarpentry;1243717 said:


> Just called. $350 for the season. Seems a little much. What does everyone else think?


Wow! I think that is a little much as well (hadn't actually emailed Todd Gross)
I would have thought maybe $25/$30 per month would have been fair!


----------



## timmy1

jandjcarpentry;1243717 said:


> Just called. $350 for the season. Seems a little much. What does everyone else think?


Pay a retired neighbor $50 for the season to go out and measure the snow.


----------



## atvriderinmass

4-6 for Sun night. Woohooooo!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

atvriderinmass;1244616 said:


> 4-6 for Sun night. Woohooooo!


Where did you hear that? I hope your right.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Thats the first I've heard of snow. I've just been seeing rain.


----------



## atvriderinmass

I heard it on NECN. They seem pretty sure it's a plowable snow.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Best I've been able to find is snow showers. I really don't want it now. 1/2 of what I do is gravel and it is a disaster right now. I couldn't plow if I wanted to.


----------



## atvriderinmass

They are saying 2-4 now for Mon. Thats what channel 7 says anyway. Seems like it hasn't snowed in months..We need something! Everyone do the dance.


----------



## mjlawncare

just herd 3-6 also but will see what happens


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i hope it doesnt snow any more this year, im ready for spring.


----------



## 10elawncare

THEGOLDPRO;1245630 said:


> i hope it doesnt snow any more this year, im ready for spring.


Take that back right now. I swear I will come up there and bring all the snow that's left with me! It should all fit in a coffee mug....


----------



## theholycow

10elawncare;1245633 said:


> Take that back right now. I swear I will come up there and bring all the snow that's left with me! It should all fit in a coffee mug....


I've still got a rather large surplus. You're welcome to take all of it. I want my yard back!


----------



## M&M

She ain't over yet!

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/me...now-map-for-both-storms-sunday-to-tuesday.asp


----------



## Lawn Rover

THEGOLDPRO;1245630 said:


> i hope it doesnt snow any more this year, im ready for spring.


Same here, I've had my fill of snow.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Hush all of you. Still have goals to meet and toys that need to be funded....


----------



## quigleysiding

Mysticlandscape;1245855 said:


> Hush all of you. Still have goals to meet and toys that need to be funded....


I can't believe these guys don"t want snow. A few more storms wouldn"t hurt anybody. Would it? payup


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm only hearing an inch or two for here so far.


----------



## 02powerstroke

So yeah umm its thundering and lighting here right now.. idk how I feel about that.


----------



## 97S104x4

i wouldnt mind one or two more quick storms nothing crazy


----------



## Lawn Rover

It's still February, lol there's no doubt we will get pushable snow before the season is over.


----------



## lawn king

Any plowabe events now, just delay starting spring lawn programs. Its a love/hate thing for me. Bring on the warm weather. Time for the ladies to put away the winter coats and break out the shorts & tank tops!


----------



## GLLLC

lawn king;1246337 said:


> Any plowabe events now, just delay starting spring lawn programs. Its a love/hate thing for me. Bring on the warm weather. Time for the ladies to put away the winter coats and break out the shorts & tank tops!


I'm with youThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## JCPM

2-4" coming tomorrow night for CT


----------



## mansf123

2-4 inches, bring it on. These are the easy money storms.


----------



## cpmi

I cannot believe some of you guy's don't want anymore snow-no more snow=no more money! It is going to push back the start of lawn season but I'll live with it. 
Since I joined this board everybody cried that it wasn't snowing;we had a good 4-6 weeks and now nobody wants it anymore. We have had a week or so off-time to get started againpayup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i never wanted the snow, i hate plowing to begin with. like i said i wanna get back into shorts and tee shirts and back on the boat fishing. i hope old man winter had a heart attack and died.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I agree with Ben. Its a love/hate relationship with me. I'd love to never see snow again, but it happens so I just have to live with it.


----------



## FordFisherman

We need a few of these small storms to even out for the monsters that came down too fast. Bring it on, its only mid February.


----------



## gtmustang00

I'm happy with 3-4 inch storms from here on out! One push is good enough for me.


----------



## abbe

I want fishing on the boat too. Flip flops and shorts. I'm dreaming


----------



## 10elawncare

Considerable cloudiness with snow beginning, accumulating 1-3 inches. Sounds like a push to me! Maybe this will kick everyone's a** into gear with payments. I have a wedding to pay for dammit!


----------



## ss502gmc

Weve had almost 3 weeks with no plowing here and while I enjoyed the couple spring like days im ready to drop the blade again after I replace my front wheel bearings in the morning. But almost all my customers have paid up to date so I say bring it on!!!! Besides it is mid Feb and we melted a good chunk of the snow banks that everyone was complaining about so why not get in some more pushes?


----------



## AC2717

Funny on how that behind in payments works when there is mention of snow, all of a sudden they payments started rolling in on Thursday and Friday and yesterday. 
So yeah I will take the little one tomorrow, I like these little storms a lot, as much as I want the summer here for all the reasons below, I would take one of these a week for the next 5-6 weeks to close out the season


----------



## JCPM

I agree. Small storms or a bunch salting events will do it for me. Id like to be able to pay off my Bobcat and go into the Spring debt free for the first time ever!


----------



## rjfetz1

This from NOAA,

IN FACT CONFLUENT FLOW WILL BE KEY TO THIS FORECAST WITH
BIG BUST POTENTIAL...AS VORTEX SLIDING ACROSS QUEBEC AND NEW
BRUNSWICK MON COULD SHIFT BULK OF QPF FARTHER SOUTH AND OFSHR!


----------



## cpmi

Well for you guy's that hate plowing and do it because they have to for financial reasons-my apologies. Sounds like some of you hate plowing as much as I hate fall cleanups!
I am with Gold Pro on the shorts and t-shirt thing though. Have been sporting the shorts the last week or so but still a little to chilly in the morning for just a t-shirt though.


----------



## 02powerstroke

whats the word for the cape and RI rain again?


----------



## DeereFarmer

Haven't heard about the Cape '02. I know WBZ was saying MAYBE a dusting everywhere when I watched them this morning. I'm going to say this will be a huge bust, be we'll have to wait and see. CPMI: don't even mention fall cleanups. I'm still sore from this past fall. I'm just ready to start sitiing on the mowers all day. Thats the life.


----------



## dieselguy5245

02powerstroke;1247345 said:


> whats the word for the cape and RI rain again?


From what i have seen it looks like from plymouth to the cape is gonna get 4 inches


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks like the Cape might be getting the most in Mass out of this one.


----------



## gtmustang00

I think NH won't be getting much.


----------



## 02powerstroke

DeereFarmer;1247954 said:


> Looks like the Cape might be getting the most in Mass out of this one.


whats the latest 4"?


----------



## DeereFarmer

02powerstroke;1248005 said:


> whats the latest 4"?


NECN and the local Boston stations were saying around 4" for you guys down south, so 0-12" is a safe bet. They are saying 1-2" up this way, so probably not even going to be worth a push. Called all my gravel driveway customers and they said don't bother.:realmad: I might hit the paved ones if we get 2 inches. Bring on spring, I'm ready! I bought my new race car late in the fall and it has been sitting in the garage all winter begging to get on the track. I want this snow to go away so I can go have some fun! payuppayuppayup


----------



## FGZ

Here's what I'm seeing on Ch7. I didn't get to catch Ch5. Being on the N. Shore, doesn't look like I'm gonna have to wrangle around the plows or load the snowblower or anything.

And I'm fine with that.


----------



## KartAnimal29

5-10 for the western part of CT and 3-6 for the eastern part of CT. Heaviest snowfall will be around 5 to 6am.


----------



## 89Comanche

Just my luck, Put the plow back on this afternoon and it isn't going to be worth it! Guess I'll make the best of it all.


----------



## KartAnimal29

looks like the storm went south last night


----------



## dutchman

maybe will get a push from this


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Almost an inch here in south Plymouth now,getting ready to go out


----------



## FGZ

It's followed pretty closely w/ the Ch7 forecast for the Beverly area - was just getting started around 4, and now (8:45) I have an inch or less. I'll be checking some accounts around Danvers, but I doubt anyone has anything close to a 3" trigger.


----------



## quigleysiding

Yes It's a bust. I did get to sand a couple places. Just missed a push.Got about one inch here.


----------



## ctmower

Got about 2" in North Central CT area (Enfield). Picked up my truck yesterday knowing my rear brakes were bad but once I started driving it was straight metal to metal. Brought the truck into the shop this morning and hopefully it will be done by 2pm. Might take a drive around to my accounts but I highly doubt Ill get any pushes out of this storm.


----------



## JTK324

BUST here in Cranston got a bunch of sandings but nothing to talk about this S U C K S


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got MAYBE an inch here if I piled it up a little and measured. Glad I slept in. I'll probably just go shovel my sidewalk and driveway for something to do


----------



## mjlawncare

ended up with 2 1/2 inchs here pushed all the commercials


----------



## cpmi

1 3/4-2 inches here-got a push in on all the commercials


----------



## GSullivan

Just a dusting down here in Falmouth.I was hoping for more up in Plymouth where I actually plow but nothing up there either.There's still time but it's slipping away fast!


----------



## Grumpydave

Berkshire County got 3 - 3 1/2", full plow plus sand on about half. Nice days work here.


----------



## justinizzi

We got about 2" here in westerly got to plow all are commercials once not a bad day of work keep it coming. Thumbs Up


----------



## AC2717

dusting to maybe an inch, in the norwood, west roxbury areas.
No work for me, oh well, would have been nice, but on the other side we are moving at the end of the week so we moved some stuff early today


----------



## JPK Excavating

Plowed every customer if the towns go out we go out very simple or get some
body else


----------



## Grumpydave

I'm with you... First thing I tell customers is that plowing is at my discretion, not theirs. KISS and lets me plow slush before it freezes.


----------



## ss502gmc

Wow! did this thread die? Lol I think im gonna go bolt the squeegie on the plow for tomorrows storm so ill be ready. Bring it on! I hate rain


----------



## mwalsh9152

there hasnt been any weather to talk about! Thankfully this weather pattern is on its way out, hopefully we can get a few more storms before spring


----------



## JTK324

Tell ya what I'm getting real bored selling ice cream, this weather sucks for me not warm enough for ice cream sales and not cold enough for snow boy oh boy I'm bored out of my frigg'n mind!!!!!!!


----------



## abbe

JTK324;1251903 said:


> Tell ya what I'm getting real bored selling ice cream, this weather sucks for me not warm enough for ice cream sales and not cold enough for snow boy oh boy I'm bored out of my frigg'n mind!!!!!!!


Where in cranston are you? what ice cream shop?


----------



## 10elawncare

Okay, this worked last time. Lets try again! "Damn, looks like we're done, better put the plow away! "


******crosses fingers for rain to turn into snow*****


----------



## JTK324

Abbé I live off park ave I run a ice cream vending business in mass ct and rhode island


----------



## abbe

JTK324;1252106 said:


> Abbé I live off park ave I run a ice cream vending business in mass ct and rhode island


nice, I live off Pontiac down from Rolfe street


----------



## JTK324

Where neighbors I'm on the corner of Rolfe and park my address is actualy Richard st


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Good one passing through but going NORTH to NH and ME...RAIN FOR US! :crying:
Maybe it'll shift south a bit...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im praying for spring. come on spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Snow snow go away come back some day 10 years from now. SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRINSPRING, SPRING, SPRING,G, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRINSPRING, SPRING, SPRING,G, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,SPRING, SPRING, SPRING,


----------



## mjlawncare

sleeting and snow lightly here rite now suppose to be pouring rain tho all day tommorow


----------



## mansf123

Looks like a change to snow tmrw evening with 1-3. then sunday another 1-3. Ive made my money this winter so anything here on out is going towards buying some toys.


----------



## ss502gmc

There saying that everything tomorrow night is gonna freeze up solid getting down to around 20 degrees, Problem is im out of salt and no one will sell me anymore around here because there almost out and there contracted with municipals!!! What the hell am i supposed to do? Lowes here i come i guess..... That would cost me more than id make!!! Ughhhhh


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ss502gmc;1252836 said:


> There saying that everything tomorrow night is gonna freeze up solid getting down to around 20 degrees, Problem is im out of salt and no one will sell me anymore around here because there almost out and there contracted with municipals!!! What the hell am i supposed to do? Lowes here i come i guess..... That would cost me more than id make!!! Ughhhhh


where you out of and how much you need?


----------



## mansf123

This storm is trending alot colder......


----------



## pats plowing

I am down to a hopper of sand. I still have about 20 bags of icemelt. I let the one a few days ago melt off of all the residentials, might just leave them all on this one two. Whats everyone planning on doing assuming there is around a half an inch outside now, with possible another half an inch throughout the day tomorrow.


----------



## Santry426

In like a lion out like a lamb


----------



## Mysticlandscape

mansf123;1252858 said:


> This storm is trending alot colder......


saying 1-3 in the Boston area on the back side of the storm Thumbs Up


----------



## PORTER 05

ya i just watch the weather @ noon, they called for a dusting. Maybe 1-4 on sunday?

Mystic could you PM or wright me an emial to the dealer you bought the Wright Stander from , if you got the price on some of them that would be cool too. [email protected] , thanks man.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Ended up with about 1.5" here before it turned over to pouring down rain. Made a mess, but not really anything push worthy. The town didn't go out. I was in Manchester, NH this morning and they were plowing, had about 2" on the ground or so.


----------



## Grumpydave

Had 4-5" of heavy wet snow with rain mixed in. Very hard push. Probable sand tomorrow and 2-4" Sat night into Sun.


----------



## ss502gmc

Mysticlandscape;1252850 said:


> where you out of and how much you need?


Im out of Bridgewater and only need a ton or so, Im just laying down the last of the sand i got tonight but will be looking for more salt for Sunday.


----------



## PORTER 05

ya dude hes proubly out salting I was just in Danvers for dinner: and they had a nice little coating nothing crazy but alot of the commercial accounts where getting sprayed and saw a bunch of state salters out nailing the highway made for a nice ride home to gloucester was thinking about turning around and doing it all over again!! , plow chasing !!!!:salute:

hope we can get alittle bit up here so we can scrap the commercials!


----------



## JTK324

Ss have you tried Morton salt in providence I know they still have tons and there expecting another boat in in the next two weeks or so I was down there today still have 500000 tons


----------



## ss502gmc

JTK324;1253669 said:


> Ss have you tried Morton salt in providence I know they still have tons and there expecting another boat in in the next two weeks or so I was down there today still have 500000 tons


Nope never knew they were over there, any idea how much they get per ton?


----------



## JTK324

Ummm I think somewhere between 70 and 90 but there easy to deal with there right off allens ave


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ss502gmc;1253493 said:


> Im out of Bridgewater and only need a ton or so, Im just laying down the last of the sand i got tonight but will be looking for more salt for Sunday.


Bulk or bagged?


----------



## JTK324

Its bulk and provides mass ct rhode island and part of nh with salt he is a big outfit and great guys to work with. I just went down there this morning and took 40 yards


----------



## abbe

hey jtk since were so close and neighbors, what kind of truck are you driving, and what color? I'll give you a honk and a wave when I see ya


----------



## JTK324

My daily driver is a 2011 toyota tundra black double cab and my plow truck is a red 02 f350 diesel with a fisher on the front i actually plow the citizens bank on rolfe


----------



## abbe

JTK324;1254142 said:


> My daily driver is a 2011 toyota tundra black double cab and my plow truck is a red 02 f350 diesel with a fisher on the front i actually plow the citizens bank on rolfe


Ill keep an eye out for you, im sure i must pass you nonstop. My truck has the 8'stainless on it and a stainless procaster in the back, on the back of my sander i have a sticker that says "too fat to shovel" haha. My truck is a green 00 F250 diesel.


----------



## JTK324

So is anyone else hearing snow for tonight I doubt plowable but would be nice


----------



## 7.3 Plower

I'm hearing 1-3" overnight.


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like 1-2" is all were going to see out of this one. Should be enough to get at least a salt run in.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i hope it misses us all together.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm ready for spring. All these little ones are useless.


----------



## threeleaf

THEGOLDPRO;1254573 said:


> i hope it misses us all together.


you can say that agin im so sick of this LOL


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

in fact im going to go as far as saying i hope it never snows in CT ever again. hope global warming kicks in this year so i never have to plow again.


----------



## 7.3 Plower

Or just quit plowing and leave more work for those of us young and dumb enough to still want it?


----------



## threeleaf

come on over ill give you the keys to the shop


----------



## vmj

Not happy adout it!!!! but i think the season is OVER.... dam


----------



## mwalsh9152

Im pretty sure I saw a salt ship docked at Eastern Minerals last night while stuck on the bridge for 15 minutes waiting for a tanker to pass.

I started getting fairly sick today, and knew that there wasnt going to be enough snow to get called out, but enough that I would have to shovel. Since I didnt feel up for it, I went and put the plow on.....and sprained my ankle in the process. Go me!


----------



## 02powerstroke

idc how much it snows I will never hate money.


----------



## Grumpydave

Snow is just stopping here. 3" is more than enough for me...7 hrs in the truck and then a trip to see the little Indian kids at the Sun.


----------



## dutchman

1" here not enough to go out.....


----------



## ss502gmc

I might have to get my verniers out to measure this one. Im gonna say 1.250 inches on my deck.


----------



## eric02038

3" in Franklin


----------



## sir spaniourd

4, close to 5" in Newburyport. Woooohoooo!


----------



## SnowPro93

about 3.5"- 4" in the hills of worcester


----------



## mjlawncare

3inchs here today


----------



## mwalsh9152

we got about 4" in Wakefield.


----------



## JTK324

2 in here in Warwick/ cranston


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

7.3 Plower;1254615 said:


> Or just quit plowing and leave more work for those of us young and dumb enough to still want it?


im still young and dumb i just dont want to plow any more lol


----------



## wolfmobile8

went out to plow this morning got 4 inches of snow


----------



## ctmower

Didnt even plan on plowing this morning due to CH.3 stating we'd only be getting a inch of snow overnight. I woke up to my condo complex being plowed and rushed to get everything done before work. Ended up with about 3" of easy snow to move. Everything went great until I backed up right through the corner of my grandmothers garage. Will need to replace the corner piece of siding and a full piece. All in all could have been a lot worse! Thinking about doing siding on the side after the winter with all the repairs Ive had to do to house because Ive backed up too close!!


----------



## dutchman

1" and all gone so no plowing for me


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got 4-5" here, so much for the dusting to an inch they were calling for at midnight last night. Got the whole route in. Quick easy push.


----------



## AC2717

4 inches here in west roxbury

Heads up: snow blower for sale:
1996 Ariens ST824 8 horse, 24 inch cut, contractor grade, not a home depot special
have the parts, engine and chasis manuals for it, tecumseh engine
great machine
good: Replaced last year: wheel bearings, two weeks ago new friction disk and belts, in january handle bars welded and reinforced, chains on tires, headlight, and zero turn radius
the bad:
needs the carb rebuilt and also the spring for the idle arm pully on the drive belt thats it

I do not have the time to do it and will not pay the hourly at a shop to have it done, with over $400 invested in the machine in the past 2.5 years, time for me to get a new one

$250 
Posting in the for sale section as well


----------



## MOWBIZZ

4-5" here in North MAss and South NH...I'll take it..nice and fluffy


----------



## JTK324

Ok say so Im starting to think winter is over and spring is coming


----------



## blackc3

JTK324;1255491 said:


> Ok say so Im starting to think winter is over and spring is coming


Not sure where u live..but in sothern nh over the wkend w the last two storms we got about 15 inches


----------



## JTK324

Yea I'm down in rhode island and we are starting/ been trending towards rain


----------



## quigleysiding

Yeah RAIN SUCKS


----------



## abbe

Fawkin monsoon this morning in south county.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

id rather have rain then snow.


----------



## GSullivan

We got nothing but rain here today in Falmouth.March is here if we don't get anything here pretty quick we're DONE on the Cape.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We had an icy mess this morning. Worse than snow, worse than rain.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

The fat lady is dusting off the microphone boys...


----------



## JTK324

So ...... how about them Red soxs? Sorry was a little to quiet on here


----------



## BillyRgn

Ch8 says that the rain may end monday night as substantial snow


----------



## JTK324

hey fellas i got a question is there anyone in here that plows the westerly RI/pawcatuck CT area i got a phone call from project evergreen today about a troops pregnant wife not being able todo anything and if it snows she could use a quick plow out.... just let me know 
thank you


----------



## justinizzi

I live and plow in westerly let me know if i can help.


----------



## JTK324

Okay Justin I will see if I can get you the address can you pm me your number and I can have this women get in touch with you for the details and don't worry they don't hurass you by calling you a 100 times they call once and that's it great organization to work with for and even better cause I actually plow 4 families around Cranston/ Warwick and they are so grateful.


----------



## justinizzi

Ok we dont like to take driveways but i would love to help out .


----------



## JTK324

I hear ya on driveways I normally don't do any but when I saw this program I felt impelled to sign up and they have been great the only driveways I actually do are the 4 people that I have thru project evergreen


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm calling it a done deal boys. Time to get ready for the green work.


----------



## FordFisherman

I don't know.... think we might squeak out one more decent storm by mid-March...if not, stick a fork in it. Last push here (SW CT)last year was March 3rd, so we'll see.


----------



## Ziob34

i think we'll get one last small showing mid march on an overnight storm then were toast.


----------



## lawn king

JTK324;1257229 said:


> So ...... how about them Red soxs? Sorry was a little to quiet on here


I will let you know! Got tix for 5 2 11 red sox vs LA.


----------



## mansf123

If we dont get any more snow it has still been a very good year. Im at the point where i want more snow but at the same time i dont want anymore. Love hate


----------



## mwalsh9152

I could use a little bit more.


----------



## atvriderinmass

I could use some more too! Well you know what they say about the lamb and the lion.


----------



## ss502gmc

I think here on the south shore we can call it a season. I think by Monday ill be able to see my entire lawn for the first time in almost 3 months. No cold air in sight so stick a fork in it. Although it looks like a different world in NH compared to here lol. The last of the invoices are in the mail so cant really complain its been a busy winter with surprisingly steady payments !


----------



## chas4x4

Still got 2ft on the ground but nothing but rain and more rain today


----------



## JCPM

Plows and sanders are coming off this week. Time to get ready for parking lot sweeping. As much as id like another few inches, its just to warm here for anything serious to accumulate.


----------



## mjlawncare

can actually see some lawn today


----------



## DeereFarmer

We have had a ton of snow melting around here over the last few days, espcially today/tonight with all this rain. Can see grass throughout about 1/2 my lawn and my piles are about 1/4 as big as they were a week ago.


----------



## FordFisherman

Yeah, same here. Looks like its over. Was a good winter though.


----------



## quigleysiding

Got my last check from the state yesterday.Took my spreader out of the truck cleaned and oiled it for the summer. One more to go.The phone is starting to ring a little for the roofing and siding.I hope it rings a lot more. I'm ready to get out the summer toys. Thumbs Up


----------



## FGZ

quigleysiding;1261354 said:


> Got my last check from the state yesterday.Took my spreader out of the truck cleaned and oiled it for the summer. One more to go.The phone is starting to ring a little for the roofing and siding.I hope it rings a lot more. I'm ready to get out the summer toys. Thumbs Up


Good year for roofing I would assume, with all the ice dam damage and folks tearing up their roofs trying to get 2' of snow off it.


----------



## quigleysiding

Yeah we will see what happens.It usually doesn"t pick up for another month. Last time gas prices were up like this the price of roofing almost doubled.


----------



## JTBitter

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/

20+ inches so far and still coming down at a good clip. Spoke to my father earlier and snow is waist deep in some spots where the wind has gotten to it.


----------



## GSullivan

Any truth to the rumor I've been hearing about a storm towards the end of this week? I think a friend of mine is pulling my leg trying to get my hopes up.Payback's a b*#@!


----------



## DeereFarmer

There is going to be a storm at the end of the week, but so far it looks like all rain and 40s and 50s.


----------



## advl66

plow is going to get washed and stored for next year..


----------



## mwalsh9152

I havent driven my truck much due to being sick, and avoiding it due to the diesel prices, but I might as well take the plow off soon, I dont see it getting any use soon


----------



## DeereFarmer

Maybe a possible inch or two before it changes to rain on Thursday and then it is supposed to pour like 2" of rain. Great!


----------



## Mysticlandscape

i think we got another salting to do at least.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Its over! let this tread die allready you dreamers. think spring!!!!


----------



## trickynicky17

THEGOLDPRO;1263033 said:


> Its over! let this tread die allready you dreamers. think spring!!!!


i agree. time to knock the cobwebs off the landscaping equipment and get ready for spring!!


----------



## JTK324

I know this will be off topic but we had a truck stolen the other night from chapel view shopping plaza in Cranston RI it was a 2005 f350 4 door white 8 ft bed duelly with a 9"6" fisher vee on the front offering a 2000.00 $ reward if leads to truck being found thanks guys
Jon


----------



## BillyRgn

JTK324;1265548 said:


> I know this will be off topic but we had a truck stolen the other night from chapel view shopping plaza in Cranston RI it was a 2005 f350 4 door white 8 ft bed duelly with a 9"6" fisher vee on the front offering a 2000.00 $ reward if leads to truck being found thanks guys
> Jon


Sorry to hear that, good luck with finding it. Make sure you hit every business in the area to see if they have camera's looking out at the road, because the police aren't gonna do it. Good luck


----------



## quigleysiding

Boy that sucks. Hopefully someone just took it for a joyride and it will pop up some where.A couple of years ago someone took my friends truck and they found it on the street in Pawtucket. It had no damage. He just had to pay for the tow.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

my buddy had a dump truck years ago he used to leave onsite at this commercial lot, someone broke into it popped the ignition lock, did a bunch of donuts in the lot and reparked it back where it was parked. didn't steal anything just joy rode it around the lot and put it back.


----------



## GSullivan

JTK,That's one crappy way to end a decent season.I wish you the best in recovering your property.Too bad that people can't keep their dirty little hands off things that don't belong to them!!!!!


----------



## abbe

jtk I'll keep an eye out. Any specific markings or lettering etc? As you know I'm 2 seconds from there


----------



## JTK324

Unfortunitely abbe no markings or nothing


----------



## DeereFarmer

abbe;1265808 said:


> jtk I'll keep an eye out. Any specific markings or lettering etc? As you know I'm 2 seconds from there


Sounds like a prime suspect to me!:laughing:

Seriously JTK, good luck with your search. Hope you can find it.


----------



## fordpsd

Sorry to hear about that JTK. I will definitely keep an eye out and spread the word since im right in Cranston also.

Definitely not the way anyone wants to end the season.


----------



## nepatsfan

Good luck getting your truck back. Ill keep my eye on craigs list for the plow. That might be the best way to get it back is trying to find someone selling that plow. It isn't super common given the fact that it is the v plow....and it will be hard to sell a truck without a title. Anyways good luck.....


----------



## JTK324

Thanks guys we are tracking down some of the shady guys we do work with to look down some back channels and we filed a police report but you know how that goes we are at the bottom of the pile with the good ole' Cranston police so we shall see


----------



## abbe

drop a dozen donuts off at the station, may help your cause.... Not


----------



## fisher guy

so can we call this season offically over? yet


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i said it was over weeks ago. my plows and sander have been washed and put away for 3 weeks.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We're done. I called it weeks ago with GoldPro. We are deep into mud season and even with the rain its starting to dry out here.


----------



## FordFisherman

Not so fast my friends, potential cold snap at the end of the month. Not set in stone obviously, but its showing up on the models. Guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## JTK324

Yea it's over we have been bundling everything up now for two weeks just left one sander on just in case


----------



## JTK324

Hey guys I am offering it to the new England guys first I have a slightly used speedcaster 2 stage custom built to fit and trailer hitch works great with Sand and salt mix for sale for 950.00 with everything you need to get rolling next year will post pics tomorrow thanks guys I am going to post it on the general for sale side for 1150 so this is the price for us new england boys.
Jon


----------



## TJS

Yup its done. I am starting to work on my dump bed project this weekend. Got some material and design ready to go.
T.J.


----------



## FordFisherman

...keep an eye on next Wednesday-Thursday...might not be done yet...


----------



## ss502gmc

I wanna put the plow and spreader away for the season and now im hearing something about snow thursday???? It was 72 degrees here yesterday! I know were in NE but damn.... I been thinking of getting the boat ready soon. I love plowing and snow but im tired of the cold with no snow! Bring on Spring


----------



## backupbuddy

JTK324;1265548 said:


> I know this will be off topic but we had a truck stolen the other night from chapel view shopping plaza in Cranston RI it was a 2005 f350 4 door white 8 ft bed duelly with a 9"6" fisher vee on the front offering a 2000.00 $ reward if leads to truck being found thanks guys
> Jon


Hi Jon, 
That sucks That happened to a buddy of mine they just spent $900.00 refurbishing it and that night someone came and dropped the plow and hooked a chain to the rear end and pulled the truck back and took the plow right on a main road at his automotive shop. Is the plow a stainless or steel? The truck does it have any marks on it that would help identify it ie. dents scratches anything. I'm up in plainville ma and I will definately look out for it.


----------



## JTK324

The truck has no markings and and the vee is yellow not and x blade


----------



## FordFisherman

Might be a Norlun trough set-up with this one, could be interesting....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

FordFisherman;1269332 said:


> Might be a Norlun trough set-up with this one, could be interesting....


keep dreaming man, its over. let this thread die allready.


----------



## gtmustang00

Noaa says 2-4 inches of snow/sleet/rain where i'm at.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

I'm off to Florida in the morning....haha! 
Looks like 2 storms this week....go figure after a month long drought!
Clients will have to shovel!! Oh well....


----------



## mansf123

Im usually pumped for a snowstorm but after the nice weather we have had for the past few weeks im not feeling the whole plowing thing anymore.


----------



## mjlawncare

1-3 tommorow morning possible bigger one wensday nite into thursday


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Just put the spreader back in... pick up is still in the shop getting some body work done hopefully its out by wed.


----------



## JTK324

Where are u guys hearing this ? I have heard rain for this week in Cranston/ warwick


----------



## abbe

I'm going up north skiing, sander is out and im not ready for snow at all. If we get some i guess im cutting the weeklong ski trip short.


----------



## BillyRgn

Up to an inch for ct alittle more in higher elevations before the turn over to rain, maybe some sand/salt tomorrow setting the alarm for 3 and every hour after that


----------



## DeereFarmer

I wouldn't worry just yet. Looks like an inch or so here for tomorrow. Thursday is now sounds like snow showers. It could all just be rain too.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i dont care what it does im done plowing this year lol


----------



## atvriderinmass

1-3 today. Hopefully they are wrong and we get a foot! Another one Wednesday..Woohooooo! Doing the snow dance again!


----------



## quigleysiding

THEGOLDPRO;1269799 said:


> i dont care what it does im done plowing this year lol


I"m with you on this one..Come on SPRING.


----------



## nepatsfan

i could use 1 more storm......at least a sanding run. I still have about 5 yards at my shop. I would love to unload it.


----------



## mjlawncare

Sticking to pavement here


----------



## DeereFarmer

Snowing hard here, but only sticking to some grassy surfaces. Its 37 degrees so I'm not anticipatiing anything. Come on spring!!!!


----------



## mjlawncare

Bout 3inchs in grass here mainly slush on pavement


----------



## Maleko

WTF is this white stuff........


----------



## dutchman

Maybe Wednesday night plowable snow 3"-6"


----------



## FordFisherman

THEGOLDPRO;1269565 said:


> keep dreaming man, its over. let this thread die allready.


HAHA, whats the matter? Got your butt kicked this year, huh? Well, I'd hate to break it to ya, but this next storm might not be the last one.


----------



## ss502gmc

Well I want warm weather but seeing how its been snowing all day then it might as well pile up. Considering there isnt any warm weather in sight on the 10 day might as well make a few bucks, right? 72 deg on Friday and now its snowing, Go figure!


----------



## mjlawncare

Issued at: 3:51 PM EDT 3/22/11, expires at: 6:15 AM EDT 3/23/11

Winter storm watch in effect from Wednesday afternoon through thursday morning, 
The NWS in albany has issued a winter storm watch for snow, which is in effect from Wednesday afternoon through thursday morning. 
Locations, the mid hudson valley and litchfield county. 
Hazard types, snow. 
Accumulations, 4 to 9 inches. 
Timing, beginning tomorrow morning, becoming steadier and heavier tomorrow afternoon and night. Ending Thursday morning. 
Impacts, hazardous travel conditions with snow covered roads. Heavy wet snow may cause some isolated downed tree limbs and power lines with isolated power outages possible. 
Temperatures, in the 30s during the day, and upper 20s to around 30 at night. 
Visibilities, below 1 mile during the heaviest snow. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow, sleet, or ice accumulations that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## mansf123

Everyone who put there plows away is going to be scrambling tomorrow. Most companies took sanders out also.


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like the sander is going to have to be put back in the truck tomorrow morning. I saw that RI and southern mass could get up to 3".


----------



## nepatsfan

fordpsd;1270583 said:


> Looks like the sander is going to have to be put back in the truck tomorrow morning. I saw that RI and southern mass could get up to 3".


I almost took the sanders out but something in my head told me there would be one more. I hope this one hits.payup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

my sander is sitting on pallets in my yard, i despise the idea of having to put it back in, i guess i will if i have to tomorrow morning.


----------



## justinizzi

Are stuff has been out for a week and we have been landscaping for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Sounds like this is going to be a "south of the Mass pike storm"


----------



## quigleysiding

All my stuff is put away,I guess we will see what happens.I can always rig up IF it snows.


----------



## BPK63

I took the plow off Sunday to do other stuff with the truck. Just put it on tonight after the news saying 3 to 5. If WTNH is wrong you may see ME on the news. heh heh


----------



## BillyRgn

BPK63;1270742 said:


> I took the plow off Sunday to do other stuff with the truck. Just put it on tonight after the news saying 3 to 5. If WTNH is wrong you may see ME on the news. heh heh


I will second that, all those new weather guys makes me nervous, but ch 3 said 4-7 for ware I'm at. I juat got home from jockeying everything back around. Looks like I'm not gonna make it to east haven for the open house tomorrow !


----------



## AlliedMike

it looks like everyone will be plowing in ct for one last time


----------



## lawn king

DISASTER! Another delay in rolling into the green season!


----------



## AlliedMike

this is gonna be crap lol looking for salt lol my plows are off and scrambling to get em on lol hurry boys lol


----------



## jt5019

waiting until later on to put my plow on. Im Not too worried about salt here anything we get will probably be so slushy it will scrape right up, its supposed to be back near 40 tomorrow.


----------



## AlliedMike

the snow will be gone by tommorow afternoon lol


----------



## BillyRgn

Snow starting in new haven county, but I'm thinking it will be awhile before it starts to stick, probably tonight


----------



## sno commander

i took my sander out last week, i dont plan on putting it back on, i think this crap should scrape pretty clean. my trucks apart in the garage doing ball joints and u joints, just waiting on the fed ex guy to bring me my wheel bearings


----------



## linckeil

you guys must have just moved to new england. packing away plows and sanders in march???


----------



## dutchman

NW CT 10" the rest 4"-8"


----------



## jt5019

Forecasted amounts have been dropping all day for Conn. The radar looks like crap. 2 inches if we are lucky the hills might get a little more


----------



## Maleko

another bombed forecast for CT


----------



## JTK324

It looks like rhode island is going to be a bust as well this sucks I thought mother nature was going to give me a birthday present but I guess not


----------



## tiaquessa

It's already done here on the shoreline.


----------



## fordpsd

Nothing going on here in RI right now. Doesnt look as promising anymore.


----------



## advl66

what a bust


----------



## ss502gmc

Stupid weather guessers! Didnt put the plow on but did load up the spreader with salt!!! For nothing apparently, but not a surprise nowadays. Sometimes it suck having to be ready "just in case". I figured not putting the plow on unlike everyone else Ive seen today would have made my efforts worth it. Oh well bring on spring!!!


----------



## nepatsfan

f'n weathermen. They really do suck


----------



## mjlawncare

scraped a cpl commercial lots that had an inch what a dissapointment tho


----------



## nepatsfan

nothing here....barely even a dusting. nothing stuck to grass or pavement


----------



## DeereFarmer

Hahahahahahaha what a bust! Not ONE flake here!


----------



## JTK324

So happy I didn't set an alarm and didn't waste my time putting plows and sanders back on new England weather sucks well back to ice cream sales


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

No snow just the way i like it


----------



## dutchman

Starting clean ups next week


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm starting select clean ups this weekend/early next week! Can't wait!


----------



## dutchman

Accu weather still talking about a big storm next week. Will see I start Monday with the clean up if the temp will come out of the 30


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im gonna start on one of my commercials tomorrow, Southbury is sweeping the raods super early this year so i wanna get as much sand off the grass as i can before they snap at me.


----------



## vis

Lawns are still a bit soft in ct no? im in Fairfield County also....not sure about starting monday....


----------



## jt5019

Long term /sunday night through friday/...
High pressure will remain in control through tue night...with
continued below normal temps. Thereafter...global models still
differ on timing of a low pressure system moving out of the mid
section of the nation toward the area during mid week...with the
gfs emphasizing wed-wed night and the slower ecmwf thu-thu night.
The gfs may be too quick to break down the high latitude block...
So the slower ecmwf timing looks more realistic. Taking that plus
a dose of fcst continuity yields slight chance pop wed morning...
Low chance pop wed afternoon into thu morning...and slight chance
pop the rest of thu. Precip with this system could begin as snow
even at the coast...with some potential for an advisory-worthy
snowfall across the interior especially nw of nyc before precip
changes to rain. Precip could also end briefly as snow as the
system pulls down colder air in its wake.


----------



## DeereFarmer

THEGOLDPRO;1272142 said:


> Im gonna start on one of my commercials tomorrow, Southbury is sweeping the raods super early this year so i wanna get as much sand off the grass as i can before they snap at me.


Same thing here. Most of the local towns are starting to sweep the main roads already.


----------



## AlliedMike

im hearing a potential big snow for everyone in ct on fri im still doing clean ups as we go


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

possibly snow friday i have not taken any sanders out or put the plows away never do till the 15th of april they just said 1 foot of snow here friday


----------



## mycirus

I dont want it. I was supposed to tow the camper to the Cape and set up on Friday.


----------



## wolfmobile8

it looks like we might get alot of snow on friday and it's going to be real heavy wet cement.


----------



## abbe

where are you hearing this? All I see is a mix mostly rain?


----------



## wolfmobile8

heres the map


----------



## DeereFarmer

I still think they are getting way ahead of themselves.


----------



## mjlawncare

sanders and plows are still on here also let it snow weather sucks rite now neways


----------



## JTK324

I don't know about this fellas I really do think that winter is done


----------



## DeereFarmer

Weather Channel is saying party cloudy with a chance of rain/snow here. Going to be in the 50s tomorrow and Thursday. I think the local stations are blowing this up because they are running out stories on Japan. This will be just like last weeks storm, a bust.


----------



## abbe

DeereFarmer;1273811 said:


> Weather Channel is saying party cloudy with a chance of rain/snow here. Going to be in the 50s tomorrow and Thursday. I think the local stations are blowing this up because they are running out stories on Japan. This will be just like last weeks storm, a bust.


Exactly how i feel.


----------



## 02powerstroke

mycirus;1273719 said:


> I dont want it. I was supposed to tow the camper to the Cape and set up on Friday.


Which campground are ya going to ?


----------



## mycirus

02powerstroke;1273911 said:


> Which campground are ya going to ?


My dad goes in at Bourne Scenic on the 1st (now 2nd) and my camper goes to Peters Pond on the 15th.


----------



## JTK324

Well I still don't think we are going to get anything they are saying that the storm could be a close call but I'm leaving my plow right where it sits in side


----------



## mjlawncare

winter storm watch up here lol


----------



## abbe

02powerstroke;1273911 said:


> Which campground are ya going to ?


Does your family own the sweetwater campground?


----------



## JTK324

Mj up where?


----------



## mjlawncare

for 6 counties in ct


----------



## mjlawncare

Northern New Haven
Winter Storm Watch:


Issued at: 12:24 PM EDT 3/30/11, expires at: 8:30 PM EDT 3/30/11

Winter storm watch remains in effect from late Thursday night through Friday evening, 
A winter storm watch remains in effect from late Thursday night through Friday evening. 
Locations, portions of northeast New Jersey, southwest Connecticut and the lower hudson valley. 
Hazard types, heavy snow. 
Accumulations, 5 to 10 inches. 
Winds, north 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 30 mph. 
Timing, Thursday night through Friday. 
Impacts, heavy snow could lead to travel issues for the Friday morning commute as untreated surfaces will be slippery with poor visibility possible at times. The snow could also be wet and heavy, presenting problems for tree branches and power lines, as well as snow removal. 
Precautionary/preparedness actions, 
A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow, sleet, or ice accumulations that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts. 




not gona get hyped up over it but its up


----------



## DeereFarmer

NECN is starting to show more rain mix in on the last report they just had. They have the majority of us in a "looking like a plowable snow" Thats a far cry from that they were saying last night. I'd say by tomorrow it's nothing


----------



## FordFisherman

The set-up has to be perfect this time of year to snow, it could happen though. If it does, it'll be some heavy wet s#!t, that's for sure. All we can do now is wait and watch, cause the weather people can't ever give you a straight answer. You guys in central Mass. better gear up, looks like your in the bullseye.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

just put the plows on the trucks we are not useing ready to go i have no idea why i still see landscapers out today sweeping and putting down mulch!! kinda dumb i think but maybe i am missing something


----------



## dutchman

Morrissey snow removal service;1274083 said:


> just put the plows on the trucks we are not useing ready to go i have no idea why i still see landscapers out today sweeping and putting down mulch!! kinda dumb i think but maybe i am missing something


I saw a guy mowing yesterday


----------



## timmy1

I thought we were all done with this ****... Ahhh still have the plow on so no biggie. Usually I figure April 15th to be the end around here.


----------



## JTK324

Timmy what are you seeing?


----------



## ss502gmc

God I wish i knew whats gonna happen! One station says 0-2" and another 2-6" for my area. Ughhh ive got alot to do if were gonna get anything plowable and not much time to do it.


----------



## AC2717

yeah I de-thatched the lawn on Saturday and put down step 1 and insect killer. 
I was hoping to just get rain to soak the lawn.
Oh well, I will take the income, but I wish Mother Nature would make up here mind
Typical woman


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Here we go again...:angry::realmad:


----------



## redsoxfan

Anyone else hoping for just rain in central mass?


----------



## mansf123

Im hoping for rain with this one. Any snow is just going to push back landscaping work.


----------



## AC2717

looks like the rain/snow line has pushed back to RT 495. or more than likely everyone is betting on different models. I am debating on hooking up tonight or not


----------



## abbe

the 6'-12" is gone......all rain now. so typical


----------



## BillyRgn

Looks like south of 84 in ct is probably going to have no accumulation, I'm thinking trace amounts at the most


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i really hope it misses us, i allready did the sand cleanup on the roadways on my commercial lots because the town decided to sweep the main roads wicked early this year.


----------



## justme-

redsoxfan;1274321 said:


> Anyone else hoping for just rain in central mass?


YES! I just put down 30 yards of 3/4- stone in my dirt drive last sat (gravel was all worn away and it turned to gumbo every melt), still not compacted in - gong to be a real pain to plow, not to mention a portion of my clients have dirt or grass that needs to be cleared.

totals still changing- weather.com raised the 495 belt totals, noaa still forcasting under 2 inches, accuweather, (as usual) out in left field, but dropping accumulation to 2.5"


----------



## DeereFarmer

Same here justme, I've got a mile long gravel driveway that I started grading out last weekend. I knew it was early and that I was going to be jinxing myself. I really hope we get under 3" then I'm not going to do anything to it. Everything else I plow is paved so I'm not as worried about those.


----------



## AC2717

Alright Timmy, it is about time you give us the real forecast
thank you


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dutchman;1274128 said:


> I saw a guy mowing yesterday


did he have a bagger on the mower??? i cant imagine anyone would be mowing right now there is nothing to mow, but if he had a bagger i could see him sucking up thatch.


----------



## lawn king

I have already fertilized athletic fields, please,no snow!


----------



## AC2717

i actually hooked up about an hour ago, some many different reports, I do not want to be caught off guard.


----------



## mansf123

My plow is off the truck but ready to go if needed. most trucks i have seen dont have there plows on. Im debating if i should start calling my guys to give them a heads up. I know for damn sure if i dont put them on standby ill never be able to get ahold of them later tonight


----------



## mjlawncare

31 and snowing here see what happens


----------



## WingPlow

30 here and its a winter wonderland out there....


----------



## plowmaster07

32 In Gardner.... 1" on the deck and a coating on the roads. Ready to go out and handle whatever mother nature throws at us. Safe plowing to everyone!


----------



## fordpsd

Noaa just updated totals from no accumulation too 2-4 for most of RI. Sander isnt in and plow still isnt on the truck. Looks like i might go hook up to the plow at least and see what happens. 

Still dont think there will be much on the pavement.


----------



## abbe

What a joke.....typical


----------



## douglasl330

Nothing sticking to the roads yet in Lowell MA!


----------



## linckeil

April Fools!!!!


----------



## FGZ

I had a solid 2" on the ground at 6am in Hamilton. Saw only 1 plow on the roads - it's surprising how crappy it is driving a civic on 2" of unplowed roads. 

But bottom line, not enough on the ground to go plow at this point and it sounds like it won't accumulate much more with all the rain coming. But FWIW, the forecast was reasonable for my area


----------



## AC2717

Agreed, I got up at 3, 4, 5 to check on things, not enough to justify now at 7am maybe, but the storm is over and all will be melted in my area by tonight
Just emailed the customers to let them know, I would nto be surprised though if two or three complain, but those are usually the two or three that still owe, oh wait they do!!!


----------



## wolfmobile8

plowed 3" of wet heavy snow


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got about 5-6" on the grass, MAYBE 2" in spots on the pavement, but mostly about 1" on the pavement. Didn't bother pushing anything. I do have about 8 trees that are bending like crazy and will probably be getting cut down when this crap melts. Can we all agree its time for spring now?


----------



## timmy1

Sorry guy's...Just logged in again, didn't check to see what was going on here last night.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## abbe

THEGOLDPRO;1276036 said:


>


Does that mean your officially calling it spring?


----------



## mansf123

Well its been a fun winter. Im officially calling it a season. Hope everyone has a good summer. Im sure by july all of us will be dying for snow again.


----------



## AC2717

Same here
Calling it a season~!
Next year I believe I am going to be running a loader and dropping the commercials. I think it is time to!!!!, chasing the dead beat payers is a pain


----------



## gtmustang00

AC2717;1276133 said:


> Same here
> Calling it a season~!
> Next year I believe I am going to be running a loader and dropping the commercials. I think it is time to!!!!, chasing the dead beat payers is a pain


It's all about getting the right customers. I didn't have any dead beats and everyone is paid up for the season.


----------



## AC2717

gtmustang00;1276136 said:


> It's all about getting the right customers. I didn't have any dead beats and everyone is paid up for the season.


agreed, what is weird is the two I have this year, never had a problem before, 
plus with my new full time job, i will be working for someone else not myself, he is letting me work around my schedule , it will be good, just pick up a pay check, I like it


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

abbe;1276055 said:


> Does that mean your officially calling it spring?


you bet ya, they have been put away for weeks.


----------



## 02powerstroke

see ya next year


----------



## nepatsfan

JTK324;1265548 said:


> I know this will be off topic but we had a truck stolen the other night from chapel view shopping plaza in Cranston RI it was a 2005 f350 4 door white 8 ft bed duelly with a 9"6" fisher vee on the front offering a 2000.00 $ reward if leads to truck being found thanks guys
> Jon


Not sure if your truck turned up or if you are even still looking at this thread but this ad popped up on craigs list today....may be worth giving a call. Not sure but I figured I would point it out.

http://providence.craigslist.org/grd/2353616698.html


----------



## JTK324

Hey do any of you guys know who does leveling kits in Rhode Island or Mass


----------



## trickynicky17

hey guys just wondering if anyone has gotten some idea for what this winter is gonna be like??? Lots of snow, below average, normal???


----------



## backupbuddy

Farmers Almanac is calling for below normal temps and above average snow fall! Get your equipment ready


trickynicky17;1307892 said:


> hey guys just wondering if anyone has gotten some idea for what this winter is gonna be like??? Lots of snow, below average, normal???


----------



## leigh

trickynicky17;1307892 said:


> hey guys just wondering if anyone has gotten some idea for what this winter is gonna be like??? Lots of snow, below average, normal???


I'm hoping for normal.Last year nearly killed me!


----------



## trickynicky17

backupbuddy;1307901 said:


> Farmers Almanac is calling for below normal temps and above average snow fall! Get your equipment ready


thats awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## mansf123

Im going to start working on everything next week. Seems like after labor day time flys. It feels like last winter just ended....summer went by to fast


----------



## BillyRgn

I agree, I was thinking about pulling the sanders off the shelves in a week or to, try to have everything ready this time around before the full swing of fall, nothing is worse than pulling the sucker off and throwing a spreader on hoping it starts at 2am


----------



## WingPlow

2 months from today we'll be plowing snow.....


----------



## Grumpydave

lets see that's 60 days...Sounds like Thanksgiving to me...Could we wait til after the games are over, please ???
Dave


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

No kidding i hate plowing on thanksgiving.


----------



## BillyRgn

THEGOLDPRO;1312410 said:


> No kidding i hate plowing on thanksgiving.


You and me both that early in the year it is usually like pushing wet concrete


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea its pretty horrible, Not to mention the gravel driveways are like soup that early on in the year.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Can't wait till it starts! I miss being glued to the weather channels and love the money..Hope it's just as bad this year or worse than last year..Getting excited just starting to post on this forum again..lol


----------



## nepatsfan

I hate plowing......pulling out sanders this coming week.


----------



## dan6399

trickynicky17;1308283 said:


> thats awesome!!!!!!!!


Except when you do seasons contracts. Its weird not wanting it to snow. My first year with seasonals.


----------



## JCPM

I'll take a thanksgiving snow. I think the last one was the 2005/06 season. Nice to start the winter with some cash in the pocket.


----------



## BillyRgn

I can't believe that no one is posting after the weather report I saw this morning up to 10 inches in CT, forget thanksgiving it not even Halloween !!!


----------



## backupbuddy

BillyRgn;1332556 said:


> I can't believe that no one is posting after the weather report I saw this morning up to 10 inches in CT, forget thanksgiving it not even Halloween !!!


idont know if your aware there is a new thread for this year that everyone is posting on. looks like at least 6' plus.


----------



## BillyRgn

backupbuddy;1332613 said:


> idont know if your aware there is a new thread for this year that everyone is posting on. looks like at least 6' plus.


Thanks I had not seen the new one yet


----------



## rick4wd

try painting your sander with bed liner paint like herculiner it should make it last for a while


----------



## WingPlow

Hope everyone is making out ok thru this storm

Here in the hills of CT...21 inches..multiple roads
closed..trees and poles down..my town is 100% out of
Power


----------



## aclawn

http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/RadarLoop/usa_None_anim.gif


----------



## abbe

This is last years thread


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

god damn noob


----------

